# You can take the girl out of Disney, BUT



## jenseib

*Well, maybe you can’t even do that completely……

Hi all. I am Jennifer. 
This is a trip that was planned fairly last minute (we booked it 15 days prior to leaving) and something totally different for my family.
We are a Disney family. When I say we, I mean my DD Claire, who is 7 and I. My DH, Skip, likes Disney as well, but will never admit to being a Disney lover. He’s more of a resistor, but we break him down when we can.  Lucky for me, Claire can bat her eyes enough to sometimes convince her Daddy to do what she wants.
This is our lovely family.






The guy smiling behind us is NOT part of our family, but it was nice of him to make the picture look better with his smile!

I also have 2 older children; Michael who is 23 and Paige, who is almost 20.  They don’t travel with us anymore.  They are too cool to hang out with us, I guess.  And honestly, they are so different from each other, that there would be a lot of stress involved. Paige is easy going for the most part, but she can do her share of whining, and of course being away from friends and her boyfriend might be torture. Michael has his grumpy moments and I think by the end of the trip, there could be some major arguments.  
But don’t feel bad for them. They do stuff with their friends all the time…and they HAVE been to Disney several times each, with me and other family members, as well as other fabulous vacations in their childhood.

My Disney obsession took over in 2007 when I went back for the first time after an 8 year break. This was Claire’s first trip.  We have been down a few more times since then, vowing to fit Universal Studios into the mix in the near future, especially since I am a fan of Harry Potter.

I have been to Universal Studios 3 times in the past, but never to Islands of Adventure. My last trip was in 1999, and IoA was being built at that time. I haven’t had a chance to get back since then.

Last year, we debated our options, and planned a new trip for us. We took a Disney cruise! Skip ended up having to cancel about 2 weeks before the cruise due to issues at home with our farm, and my Mom took his place. We also planned 3 more days after the cruise and we debated going to Islands of Adventure. With the Wizarding World of Harry Potter still very new, we decided to wait once again to visit and planned 2 days at Disney and 1 day at Sea World.


Fast forward to this year. I was having the Disney Blues. I have another Disney Cruise planned for next Nov with many members of my family, but because of the time of year, Skip is not joining us. It has been since 2009 since we have actually gone on a family vacation with him.  I did some nagging and finally he decided we should go to the “other Disney Park” in Orlando. 
Now he is terrible with names and what belongs to who or what. He still calls WDW Disneyland and it drives me batty. I knew what he meant…Universal Studios.

We checked out flights (which were all high because of the last minute planning) and a few different weeks that would work for us. The best time would be when Claire had off school for Spring break. The flight times weren’t ideal, but Skip wanted a cheap and quick trip.
We got it set and booked on Sunday, March11th. I was super excited. Not only was this going to be a fun trip, but a great learning experience for me as well. 
Skip wanted it to be as cheap as possible, and I didn’t mind, as I am saving up as much as I can for our Disney cruise and a week at WDW in November. I found the Quality Inn on Canada Ave to be one of the cheapest, with 1 day free and it included a Continental breakfast. It also included early entry to IoA and a breakfast at the Three Broomsticks.
We also flirted with the idea of staying onsite. It was going to be $1000 more  basically, and no “free” breakfast and Skip couldn’t get past that. I tried to explain about the express pass benefits with staying onsite, even if we just booked one night there, but he declined. We decided to get the 3 days park to park tickets as well.

The flight times were NOT ideal, but we wanted to fly out of Toledo into Sanford, so we had to take what we could. We got a 6:50 PM out of Toledo on Allegiant Air on Monday, Mar. 26th, and would return March 30th, with the flight leaving at 3:40.  This flight cost more than any other flight we have ever taken, but it was last minute and shopping around and looking at flights out of Detroit, we found the prices were all the same.

A few days later we discussed this some more, and he suddenly asked why we weren't just going to Disney instead?  Hunh? He said he didn’t want to do Disney…but why argue about that now. Did I mention that Skip doesn’t do well with change….and he is very last minute with everything…..
He decided we must go to the Magic Kingdom at least 1 day during this trip. He figured the money we would put towards express pass would just go to this instead. The plan was to go to Universal for half a day on Thursday and then over to MK for the rest of the day.
We decided to buy our tickets at the gate just in case we changed our minds.

So everything was now set and we just had to wait for our day to come!
I took over 1600 pictures on this short trip, so there will be plenty for me to share and tell you about.
We really enjoyed Universal a lot, but I have to let you in on a secret…..my heart still belongs to Disney!*


----------



## jenseib

*The 2 week wait*

*March 26, Monday*

*On our way*

*A hotel tour*

*March 27, Tuesday*

*Time to Go! City Walk*

*Running with the Bulls*

*Entering Hogsmeade*

*Ollivanders wand show*

*Forbidden Journey Queue*

*Forbidden Journey, Flight of the Hippogriff and Butterbeer*

*A quick walk through the Lost Continent*

*On to Seuss Landing*

*The Once-ler*

*1 fish 2 fish*

*The Things*

*Poseidens Adventure*

*Back Through Hogsmeade*

*Jurassic Park*

*Toon Lagoon*

*Leaving IoA*

*Lunch*

*Shrek*

*Jaws*

*The Simpsons*

*Disaster*

*Time to head out*

*We need ice-cream*

*No Way Jose*

*Time for Bed*

*March 28, Wednesday*

*Starting the Day*

*Spiderman*

*Jurassic park*

*Three Broomsticks*

*Forbidden Journey, single rider line*

*Pigmy Puff*

*Spidey*

*Scooby and Shaggy*

*E.T. phone home*

*Nap Time*

*Pool Time*

*Wasting time at Ft. Wilderness*

*Hoop Dee Doo 1*

*Hoop Dee Doo 2*

*Hoop Dee Doo 3*

*March 29, Thursday*

*Rise and Shine, MK time*

*Philharmagic*

*Small World*

*Another Walk Down Mainstreet*

*Aurora and Belle*

*Belle and Cinderella*

*Move it Shake it*

*The Sword and the Stone*

*Pirates*

*Off to Tom Sawyers Island*

*Views from Tom Sawyers island*

*Haunted Mansion*

*Newest Ride in Fantasyland*

*Pooh*

*On to Storybook Circus*

*Dumbo and a view of the new Fantasyland*

*Tomorrowland*

*Pecos Bill*

*Splash, Dole Whipe Floats and The Castle Show*

*Christmas Shop*

*Main Street Electricl Parade*

*Ending a Great Day*

*March 30, Friday*

*One Last Simpson Ride*

*Goodbye Universal*

*The Final Journey*


----------



## LuvEeyore

I am with you


----------



## Kathy Jetson

Yeah I get to be first! Can't wait to hear all about your trip!


----------



## Kathy Jetson

Oh poo to late


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

Yay! Can't wait!!


----------



## pinkxray

Great start! I love your intro photo with the smiling man behind you. He looks so happy to be in your photo I really thought he was someone you knew and was supposed to be in the photo.


----------



## jedijill

I'm in!

Jill in CO


----------



## mom2rtk

Can't wait to hear all about it! 

Please tell me you didn't lose anything this time......


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Hey, I'm here! I've been following on Facebook which has made me anxious for the real TR to start!


----------



## Glitzytraveller

Can't wait for the details.


----------



## mousetravel

I'm here!! 

Can't wait to hear all about this trip!
I love your "photo-bomb" picture! Those always crack me up! There's even an entire thread on here somewhere devoted to photobomb pics!


----------



## hardingk

I'm here!!


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

I'm looking forward to hearing about the "other" park too. I hope you had a great trip.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Excellent! I loved your cruise TR and can't wait to hear about this adventure! We are planning our first Disney cruise with 2 days at Universal/IOA next April.


----------



## cass'mom

Yea!!! I am so excited to read another TR from you!  I enjoyed your last one so much, especially your phenomenal photos!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Joining in and can't wait to hear all about the trip!


----------



## annmarieda

I can't wait to read along!!


----------



## reelmom

I can't believe you are already back!  Great family photo.


----------



## micandminforever

Joining the fun.


----------



## macraven

i'm late for the party but here now.

ok, start anytime..........






forget about unpacking before you come to the computer.


----------



## Poolrat

Reporting for reading


----------



## bubba's mom

Checkin in....and holy moley did Claire GROW!!!


----------



## jenseib

LuvEeyore said:


> I am with you



Hey and you're first!!!



Kathy Jetson said:


> Yeah I get to be first! Can't wait to hear all about your trip!



Almost!



Kathy Jetson said:


> Oh poo to late



Thats OK. making it on the first page is great!



NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> Yay! Can't wait!!



Hey Nikki!



pinkxray said:


> Great start! I love your intro photo with the smiling man behind you. He looks so happy to be in your photo I really thought he was someone you knew and was supposed to be in the photo.



We were totally photobombed! I never noticed it til lI went to edit the picture and then had a good laugh!



jedijill said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Jill in CO



Welcome!!!!



mom2rtk said:


> Can't wait to hear all about it!
> 
> Please tell me you didn't lose anything this time......



If I did, I haven't realized it yet. I think I did good this time!



Wicket's Mom said:


> Hey, I'm here! I've been following on Facebook which has made me anxious for the real TR to start!



I tried to update a lot on facebook, but sometimes the phone wouldn't cooperate.



Glitzytraveller said:


> Can't wait for the details.



Welcome!!! 



*********** said:


> I'm here!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear all about this trip!
> I love your "photo-bomb" picture! Those always crack me up! There's even an entire thread on here somewhere devoted to photobomb pics!



Yes! I'll have to find that thread. I also have a great picture for the thread that is called something like pictures the averagee tourist doesn't take from our MK day. Skip pointed it out, and it was hilarious. So many people stopped to see it. It was kind of far away though and I only brought a shorter lens to Disney. If I had known, I would've brought the longer one! 



hardingk said:


> I'm here!!



Welcome!!!! I hope I can keep you entertained!



Grumpy's Wife said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing about the "other" park too. I hope you had a great trip.



The trip to the dark side was very fun. I almost felt like a traitor at times though.  



ProudMommyof2 said:


> Excellent! I loved your cruise TR and can't wait to hear about this adventure! We are planning our first Disney cruise with 2 days at Universal/IOA next April.



Thanks for joining in. We are cruising again in Nov. 4 nights on the Dream. I can't wait, but I have a long time yet.



cass'mom said:


> Yea!!! I am so excited to read another TR from you!  I enjoyed your last one so much, especially your phenomenal photos!



Thanks so much. I love taking pictures. I annoy the heck out of my family at times, while other times they are pointing out things I should take a picture of. Skip was telling me over and over that I wasn't taking enough in the queue for Forbidden Journey. 



mickeystoontown said:


> Joining in and can't wait to hear all about the trip!



Hi Lisa!!!



annmarieda said:


> I can't wait to read along!!



Yay! You made it. I am working on the next installment tonight.



reelmom said:


> I can't believe you are already back!  Great family photo.



I know! It was a very short trip. The days flew by too. But it was great fun and I really did things differently this time too. I was more laid back....well for me, I was. I think Skip still thought I was going too fast.



micandminforever said:


> Joining the fun.



Thanks for follwoing along!  



macraven said:


> i'm late for the party but here now.
> 
> ok, start anytime..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forget about unpacking before you come to the computer.



Thanks for joining. I always love reading your tips and suggestions on other threads. You have helped me in planning!



Poolrat said:


> Reporting for reading



Hi Pat!  We even had a little pool time too!


----------



## Caretames1

Aww Man! I didn't even make the first page!!

That's the last time I leave my laptop unattended!


HI Jen! I'm here!


----------



## jenseib

*The 2 weeks we had to plan this trip just flew by.  The weather turned extremely nice at home, with 80 plus degree days. I did yard work and also started walking outside to get ready for all the park walking. I even dragged Claire with me on some of them to get her little legs ready as well.

I also had several customers to take care of for my job in that time and I tried my best to wrap up any loose ends before leaving and sent out emails letting people know I would be gone during the week and with any reminders or info that I thought they needed.

I also had to pull out summer clothing and get that packed. Claire has grown like a weed once again, but we found several things that still fit.
Soon after the trip was booked, Jeanne, one of my co-workers messaged me and told me I could borrow a skirt and top of one of her DD’s that was Harry Potter themed. GREAT!  Sadly, this outfit got lost in the mail and as of yet has not turned up on either end. I sure do hope it eventually makes its way to one of us.
But Jeanne knows me so well. She also gave me some ideas and names of people who make dresses.  Before I knew it, I had two outfits ordered for Claire to wear to the parks. This is right up Claire’s alley. At Disney, she typically wears a princess dress for part of the day and then some Disney themed outfit.
I also took it step further and ordered bows to match the outfits.





















I also made a pillowcase for signatures. This was a cute idea in theory, but when we got there, we ended up only getting 3 signatures. Claire was a little shy with the Universal characters for some reason.






I also emailed Bubbasmom (Barb) and she gave me some wonderful tips that I used to make a tip sheet for us.


On Sat. the 24th, We went shopping with my Mom, and she bought me an early Easter/Mothers Day gift. A kindle fire. I amreally loving this thing.  I debated on leaving the laptop at home, since I now had the kindle, but I did end up bringing it…and never even taking it out of the bag. I had thought I might need it to dump pictures on, but I didn’t. I think it will stay home from now on. It’s heavy and a pain in the butt to bring. I plan on buying a few more CF cards before our next trip, so I should be OK with not having it along, and I can get on the internet just fine with the Kindle. I’m not super savvy with it, but I can still work it enough to make do.

By Sunday, March 25th, most everything was packed and ready to go. I only had a few more items to throw in the suitcase before we left.

Here are the bags. Claire thought we should take a picture.












Everyone went to bed at a normal time. And we had most of the day Monday to wait out as well. Claire was already too excited. But I told her she needed to be patient as we weren’t even leaving till late afternoon the next day.  I figured that she would sleep in (she loves to sleep in and stay up late), and then we could run to the bank and get the last minute stuff done to keep her mind off of things…..yeah right!*


----------



## jenseib

bubba's mom said:


> Checkin in....and holy moley did Claire GROW!!!



Well speak of the Devil...there she is!  

Yes, Claire seems to be growing non stop lately. I have to buy clothes big now so they will last more than a month or 2.



Caretames1 said:


> Aww Man! I didn't even make the first page!!
> 
> That's the last time I leave my laptop unattended!
> 
> 
> HI Jen! I'm here!



I know. Everyone always starts there reports as soon as I walk away!    I think some do it on purpose.


----------



## sunshineNJ

Hi, I live in NJ.  I have always wanted to be a travel agent.  Of course I'm obsessed with Disney.  What would be the first step i would take to get started.  Thanks


----------



## mousetravel

Here's the photobomb thread for ya!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2563622&highlight=photobomb

I need to re-visit this thread because I posted a few pics on there, too!


----------



## annmarieda

I always love what you have Claire wear to the parks.  Those two outfits are  AH-dorable!!!


----------



## photographymom517

Hey Jen!  Just found this!  Welcome back!!!

I love all of the outfits you got Claire!  I'm glad I have three boys or else I would be broke all the time!!!  

Can't wait to hear about your adventures at Universal!  I haven't been since 1999 so I'm curious to see how it's changed!

LOVE your tote -- I didn't know you bought a Disney Dooney!!!


----------



## dizneeat

Page 3!!!!!!! Can you forgive me, Jen?  I blame it on being fast asleep because of the 6 hour time change! 

But I am here now ....... and now going back to read!


----------



## LuvEeyore

Jen, 
I wnt to bed on page 1 at 730 p, and woke up on page 3 at 4 am.  What a following.  Cant wait to read more.


----------



## Daddy_of_Princesses

jenseib said:


> *
> Here are the bags. Claire thought we should take a picture.
> *



_(sarcasm font on)_
Suuuuure, Claire thought you should take a picture. I can't believe you would stoop to blaming your precious daughter for your photo obsession. For shame. 
(sarcasm font off)


On a side note, 12 hours, only two official updates, and we are on page 3???


----------



## RinkyTinkyTinky

I'm in! 

I know what you mean about your heart still being with Disney.  I've looked into a cruise through Royal Car. b/c I thought it would be cheaper (and they actually have more to offer on their ships it seems), but I really don't think I can bring myself to do it.  It just doesn't feel the same.  I'm just sold on Disney all the way!  And when we went to Seaworld... same thing... it was fun, but it's not Disney.

Can't wait to read all about your trip!


----------



## jenseib

*********** said:


> Here's the photobomb thread for ya!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2563622&highlight=photobomb
> 
> I need to re-visit this thread because I posted a few pics on there, too!



I'm loving this thread!  Too funny.



annmarieda said:


> I always love what you have Claire wear to the parks.  Those two outfits are  AH-dorable!!!



Thanks



photographymom517 said:


> Hey Jen!  Just found this!  Welcome back!!!
> 
> I love all of the outfits you got Claire!  I'm glad I have three boys or else I would be broke all the time!!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your adventures at Universal!  I haven't been since 1999 so I'm curious to see how it's changed!
> 
> LOVE your tote -- I didn't know you bought a Disney Dooney!!!



Hi Hope! 1999 was my last trip too.



dizneeat said:


> Page 3!!!!!!! Can you forgive me, Jen?  I blame it on being fast asleep because of the 6 hour time change!
> 
> But I am here now ....... and now going back to read!




I figured you were sleeping. 



LuvEeyore said:


> Jen,
> I wnt to bed on page 1 at 730 p, and woke up on page 3 at 4 am.  What a following.  Cant wait to read more.



It's kind of exciting!  



Daddy_of_Princesses said:


> _(sarcasm font on)_
> Suuuuure, Claire thought you should take a picture. I can't believe you would stoop to blaming your precious daughter for your photo obsession. For shame.
> (sarcasm font off)
> 
> 
> On a side note, 12 hours, only two official updates, and we are on page 3???



OK, you might be right.....



RinkyTinkyTinky said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I know what you mean about your heart still being with Disney.  I've looked into a cruise through Royal Car. b/c I thought it would be cheaper (and they actually have more to offer on their ships it seems), but I really don't think I can bring myself to do it.  It just doesn't feel the same.  I'm just sold on Disney all the way!  And when we went to Seaworld... same thing... it was fun, but it's not Disney.
> 
> Can't wait to read all about your trip!



Hi ya!!!!I've looked at other lines too, and really with all the extra cost of things onboard, you don't save a lot verses Disney.  My next goal is to save enough to go on the Fantasy...maybe in 2014.


----------



## natebenma

Can't wait to hear about your trip!!!  Too funny about your husband insisting on a day at MK.  Mine did that too during our Dark Side trip! 

Claire's dresses/skirts/bow are TOO adorable! 

Dee


----------



## jenseib

natebenma said:


> Can't wait to hear about your trip!!!  Too funny about your husband insisting on a day at MK.  Mine did that too during our Dark Side trip!
> 
> Claire's dresses/skirts/bow are TOO adorable!
> 
> Dee



Welcome!!! I so enjoyed your Universal TR too. Yep, Skip would neve admit it, but he said we needed to do it for Claire!   I really think Claire wouldn't have cared though. She had a ball at Universal.


----------



## idgy

Enjoying your trip report! Cute outfits for the parks. Love that idea!

I'm curious about the tips you got from Bubbasmom...could you post them for us?


----------



## Woth2982

I can't believe you already started! Yay! I am on a business trip in Montreal this week shut off from everything! This will keep me entertained! Claire is gonna be on the disboards soon I think if she is having you take photos of the luggage! Another dis-aholic has sparked!


----------



## jenseib

idgy said:


> Enjoying your trip report! Cute outfits for the parks. Love that idea!
> 
> I'm curious about the tips you got from Bubbasmom...could you post them for us?



I will post some as I go along.



Woth2982 said:


> I can't believe you already started! Yay! I am on a business trip in Montreal this week shut off from everything! This will keep me entertained! Claire is gonna be on the disboards soon I think if she is having you take photos of the luggage! Another dis-aholic has sparked!



I was antsy.  It's only been about a month since I have written one.  LOL


----------



## jenseib

*March 26, 2012. Monday*

*The day had arrived. I slept pretty decent and got up at the crack of dawn…..but I normally get up early anyways.
I started out with a little computer time and sending out those last minute emails.
I then started packing all the last minute stuff. At 8 AM I see a bouncy little girl emerge from her room shouting that she was too “esscited” to sleep. Claire never gets up this early on her own.  Each school morning is a ritual of basically dragging her out of bed and dressing her while she flops around. Today she was in high gear and wanted to get dressed and just leave.

Soon the chanting began. “Is it time to go yet?”  over and over….then on to “let’s leave now, let’s leave now”.  It got old real fast.
We did make it to the bank, I got a shower and she got a bath and hair wash. She took extra time to be sure she was nice and clean for Florida.

Around 3:30 or so, we dressed in our traveling clothes, and Skip came in to shower. We gave a once over and at 4:15 my Mother arrived to take us to the airport.  It was kind of funny, because earlier in the day my Mom had called and talked about which car to take to the airport. She hates my car…because it isn’t new, and she worried my car wouldn’t make it. I was like what? We are only going to Toledo airport…that’s only like 12 minutes away.
She had thought we were going up to Detroit. I bet she was relieved to have a much shorter drive.

Since Mom came early, and we got her car loaded within minutes, we actually left for the airport a head of schedule.






We unloaded, said our goodbyes and got in the check in line.
Not long after we arrived I heard Skip talking to someone. It was my friend Jenny. She, her son and her boyfriend were also going to Florida on the same flight.  I had totally forgotten that she was going. She had told me a few months back asking me some Disney questions since she know we go frequently.  They were staying with friends in the area and doing some local stuff.
We checked in easily and said goodbye to our bags and turned around to see Skip’s sister Dee Dee. She works for Hertz at the airport and she was helping a client who had a wheel chair.

We said hellos and good byes to her and made our way to security.  A few days prior to leaving, Claire had asked if she had to take her shoes off again and why. I told her probably, but we did find out kids 12 and under no longer have to do this, and I told her the why….because they check for bombs….then I told her NEVER to say the word bomb at the airport or they will strip search you.  LOL!  So she kept saying bomb, bomb, bomb over and over at home to get it out of her system. I prayed she wouldn't say it now, and all was good and we cruised right through.

Skip was worried because this was his first time traveling since his hip replacement and he showed his card out and they didn’t seem to care. He went through the body scanner without a hitch. (We were told they are not metal detectors and won’t go off). Claire and I went through the old detectors though.

We gathered our things and up to our gate to wait.  Toledo only has a couple of gates, so you basically can wait anywhere and still see your gate.

I pulled out the new kindle and realized that Toledo now has free wifi and played around with that.

Of course we had to take a few pictures.











I took a few of another plane outside.











We decided we should get something to eat. The choices are just awful at Toledo airport.  Basically cardboard pizza or subway.  Claire chose the pizza, which was a little better this time around.






Skip and I share a subway tuna.






Claire and I made a bathroom stop. I love the bathroom here, it is so pretty, but I feel weird taking pictures in there. I did snap this one of Claire washing her hands. The sinks are very unusual. Toledo is the glass city, so I guess that is the theming of this bathroom.






We finally spotted my friend Jenny and gang.  I think they might’ve gone to the bar downstairs while waiting. We talked a bit and found out they were flying the same flight home as well.
Before we knew it the Allegiant plane arrived and I snapped a few quick pictures of it coming to the gate.











I told Skip to go to the bathroom and he said he didn’t have to. He does this every time and then as soon as they start boarding he runs to the bathroom.  Sure enough, he did it this time too. That drives me nuts. Claire asked what were we going to do and I said he had 30 seconds and if he wasn’t out, we were boarding without him!
No worries, he made it!
We got settled into our seats and waited to take off.






My phone wouldn’t shut off for some reason. It kept cycling in shut down mode. I haven’t turn the phone off in several months, so I’m not sure what was up with it. I finally just opened the back and pulled the battery out.

The flight was good and smooth. Claire liked watching the sunset out the window. Being on the end, I couldn’t see much of anything. Of course we had to make a bathroom run on the plane. These things are not made for 2 people, no matter how small the second person is.  And let’s just say YUCK!

I handed Skip the tip sheets I had made for him to read while on the plane. One tip is that Richters burgers gets bad reviews and you should avoid going there. Skip thought it was awful that I wrote that. He said he was going to eat there and prove me wrong.  He never did, but it was a little joke all through the trip.

We landed about 15 minutes early and our bags came rolling out fast as well. Skip went to get the car and he seemed to take forever. We had a good rate through Hertz from his sister, but I found out he fell for the “you need insurance” line. UGH! I tell him over and over not to get it.  They were out of cars too, but they borrowed one from someone else.

While Claire and I waited, we saw Jenny and gang once again and said our good byes and have funs.
Skip led the way out to the row he remembered the car to be in and that’s it. He couldn’t remember the make, model or color. He kept hitting the panic button on the fob and nothing lit up or sounded an alarm. I was a little annoyed that he couldn’t remember what we were getting.
Finally he said he thought it was an Altima and it was silver and we had been standing next to one the whole time. I tried opening the trunk, but it wouldn’t work. I opened the door and started it, so that worked. We finally realized you needed to press a button on the trunk to get it to open. This car caused problems like this throughout the trip. You needed step by step directions to get the thing open.

And we’re off!  Of course that sounds easy, but Skip didn’t like the directions I was giving him, so he would argue a bit, but finally he realized I was right.

As we rode along, Skip loves to read road and town signs and turn them into dirty words.  Yep, we have nothing but class!  Soon we ran out of good names and Skip decided it was time to sing different lyrics to the songs on the radio.  I have to admit, it was pretty darn funny.

We made a stop at a carry out for a pop and went back on our way.






Claire was worried about food. She said she missed supper and we were supposed to eat at the airport. I told her we did, but she had thought we would ALSO eat at Sanford.  I told her we had snacks packed and she could have something as soon as we got to the hotel.

We did get a little lost. Not bad, but the road we were to turn on did not have a sign so we cruised right by it. Finally we got our bearings and found it and checked in quickly.

We stayed at the Quality Inn. This has just changed hands. It was formally a Fairfield Inn.  They are in the process of renovating it.

Our room was decent, a nice size, and good for what we needed it for.


























This was the view out the window.











I unpacked a bit and found one thing I wasn’t too happy about. The drawers had that shut up/no air smell.  They were in need of a stick up thingy.  My other complaint of the room was that the heavy drapes did not close any further. So we had lights from those tower things all night long and some noise from that area as well.  Why on earth they wouldn’t make it so the curtains could shut all the way was beyond me? There were just shears covering that area.
The towers though were a lifesaver. I think it was some sort of bungee shoot thing.  When driving back to the hotel each day, we would just look for the towers to know we were heading in the right direction.*


----------



## mom2rtk

Hey, there's nothing wrong with cardboard pizza..... as long as it's AIRPORT cardboard pizza!  Cuz that means you're on your way!!!!

So did Skip make fun of you taking pictures of the bathrooms????

I'd be pretty annoyed too about the curtains not shutting all the way. That's pretty short sighted. Unless their goal was to get everyone checked out early every day......


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> Hey, there's nothing wrong with cardboard pizza..... as long as it's AIRPORT cardboard pizza!  Cuz that means you're on your way!!!!
> 
> So did Skip make fun of you taking pictures of the bathrooms????
> 
> I'd be pretty annoyed too about the curtains not shutting all the way. That's pretty short sighted. Unless their goal was to get everyone checked out early every day......



Thats true. Claire liked it anyways. It was much better than last years, which she even didn't want to eat. 

Skip doesn't know I took that bathroom picture.   He would just roll his eyes though.

My biggest complaint was the curtain set up. I like it dark. Skip said he swore it got lighter in the middle of the night too.


----------



## stephielela

I'm here!!  Skip sounds pretty entertaining!


----------



## NWOhioAngela

jenseib said:


> Skip doesn't know I took that bathroom picture.   He would just roll his eyes though.



But it IS a really pretty bathroom!


----------



## jenseib

stephielela said:


> I'm here!!  Skip sounds pretty entertaining!




He thinks he's a real clown all the time. No one is as funny as him....in his mind!  



NWOhioAngela said:


> But it IS a really pretty bathroom!



You are right!  It is really pretty!


----------



## JKSWonder

Subbing!  Hi Jen!

I love Claire's park clothes.  My daughter is "over" dressing up to go to the parks.  She doesn't let me have any fun whatsoever anymore.


----------



## dizneeat

Great start to your trip report! I love that Claire was so anxious to leave.  
 for flights being on time and I just pictured you looking for he car and standing right next to it! 

Your hotel looks pretty nice, sorry for the "non closing" drapes though. Can't wait for more!


----------



## macraven

always pack a couple of clothespins when you travel.

i usually have to clip the curtains/drapes together to keep the light at when i am at the motherland resorts.
i can't sleep in a room when light shines into it.

i never go there without the clothespins.


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

jenseib said:


> *
> 
> As we rode along, Skip loves to read road and town signs and turn them into dirty words.  Yep, we have nothing but class!  Soon we ran out of good names and Skip decided it was time to sing different lyrics to the songs on the radio.  I have to admit, it was pretty darn funny.
> *



I love Skip!


----------



## Caretames1

jenseib said:


> *
> And were off!  Of course that sounds easy, but Skip didnt like the directions I was giving him, so he would argue a bit, but finally he realized I was right.
> .*



When will these men all realize, we are always right!


Sounds like you have one heck of a departure day! Dirty street names and all!


----------



## jenseib

JKSWonder said:


> Subbing!  Hi Jen!
> 
> I love Claire's park clothes.  My daughter is "over" dressing up to go to the parks.  She doesn't let me have any fun whatsoever anymore.



Welcome!  I hope I keep Claire at this stage for a while longer. I love it just as much as she does.



dizneeat said:


> Great start to your trip report! I love that Claire was so anxious to leave.
> for flights being on time and I just pictured you looking for he car and standing right next to it!
> 
> Your hotel looks pretty nice, sorry for the "non closing" drapes though. Can't wait for more!



It was probably pretty comical to anyone watching us.   I just couldn't believe he didn't pay attention and remember.



macraven said:


> always pack a couple of clothespins when you travel.
> 
> i usually have to clip the curtains/drapes together to keep the light at when i am at the motherland resorts.
> i can't sleep in a room when light shines into it.
> 
> i never go there without the clothespins.



I actually had clothepins with us. But these were like 4 feet or more apart. I guess I could've tried it to block at least some of it.



NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> I love Skip!







Caretames1 said:


> When will these men all realize, we are always right!
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have one heck of a departure day! Dirty street names and all!




Exactly!!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I take safety pins, that way I can use the bedspread or a blanket to cover the gap.


----------



## francis6306

Yeah me and my total lack of paying attention to the fact that you were going on vacation! Glad I finally found your TR! I kept looking on the other TR page- but DUH you went to US! 

I never unpack my clothes in a hotel.  Although, I might try it this time, since I will have the girls with me.  Pray that it cuts down on the mess in the room!


----------



## jenseib

Wicket's Mom said:


> I take safety pins, that way I can use the bedspread or a blanket to cover the gap.



Another good idea! 



francis6306 said:


> Yeah me and my total lack of paying attention to the fact that you were going on vacation! Glad I finally found your TR! I kept looking on the other TR page- but DUH you went to US!
> 
> I never unpack my clothes in a hotel.  Although, I might try it this time, since I will have the girls with me.  Pray that it cuts down on the mess in the room!



Don't worry about it. I can't keep up with things either.

I really like to unpack Skips things so he just can go to his drawer and pull things out and not throw everything from the suitcase on the ground looking for things!  I usually do for Claire too, but I didn't this time.


----------



## jenseib

*Claire and I decided to take a quick tour of the hotel. The pool closed at 11 and I had given her an option to take a quick swim and she said she didnt want to. I shouldve made her put her swimsuit on thoughjust in case she changed her mindbecause she DID!





















As soon as Claire saw the pool she wanted to swim. By this time it was very close to 11 and there was just no way to get changed fast enough and make it back down.  I did promise her some swim time for tomorrow though.





















Views from the pool area.































We moved on the breakfast area. It was dark so I only took a few shots and kept moving.











Going back towards the front desk (which I dont think I ever took a picture of).
















And it was time to head back to the room.











Claire liked to be the official door opener.
















We got ready for bed and watched a little TV. I connected to the hotels free wifi on my kindle and facebooked a bit and then we all called it a night. The room has 2 double beds, so I slept in 1 and Skip in the other and we gave Claire the choice to sleep with either of us. She chose Skip! Score for me!!!!

Claire is awful to sleep with. She is a totally bed hog and she likes to snuggle up to you. No matter how much you move her over, she shimmies right back like an eel.

I know it took me a while to fall asleep. The light was bugging me and we could hear cheering off in the distance too. The last time I looked at the clock it was 12:15, and I think it probably took another 15 minutes to fall asleep after that.
I also had a lot of the pre-vacation dreams that night.  Like we woke up late, lost our tickets, or everyone decided just to go home and not do anything. I always have weird dreams like that when I travel. So needless to say, that nights sleep was not sound, but the bed was comfy at least.

Our first day was already over!*


----------



## francis6306

I have those vacation dreams too! But it always seems to go smoothly after that!!


----------



## annmarieda

I haven't rented a car in a while... but last time we did, I remember having a similar thing happen.  Hard to find and then hard to figure out how to operate.  You would think that features in a rental car would all be standard 

Your hotel looks very clean and comfy.  And the room is so big!  I think I tend to forget that rooms at WDW tend to be on the small side.

Too funny that Claire wanted to swim after all.  Isn't that just how kids are?!


----------



## ibob52

a  few - chip clips or office binder clips ...
are on my travel list - multi  purpose ...
and keep those hotel/motel curtains closed.


----------



## dizneeat

Thanks for the photos of your walk around the hotel. So nice to see other hotels too.
When you wrote that Claire didn't want to swim for the first time, I was thinking - oh really?? And low and behold she wants to swim once she sees the pool. Kids! 

Can't wait for more!


----------



## Daddy_of_Princesses

jenseib said:


> *March 26, 2012. Monday**The day had arrived. I slept pretty decent and got up at the crack of dawn..but I normally get up early anyways.
> I started out with a little computer time and sending out those last minute client emails.
> I then started packing all the last minute stuff. At 8 AM I see a bouncy little girl emerge from her room shouting that she was too esscited to sleep. Claire never gets up this early on her own.  Each school morning is a ritual of basically dragging her out of bed and dressing her while she flops around. Today she was in high gear and wanted to get dressed and just leave.*



Sounds just like my kids. Won't get up for school, but if we have something planned they want to do they are up at 5 am.



jenseib said:


> *
> Claire and I made a bathroom stop. I love the bathroom here, it is so pretty, but I feel weird taking pictures in there. I did snap this one of Claire washing her hands. The sinks are very unusual. Toledo is the glass city, so I guess that is the theming of this bathroom.*



You felt weird taking a picture of a bathroom??? Your last TR had 4,927 pictures of bathrooms!! 




jenseib said:


> *
> We landed about 15 minutes early and out bags came rolling out fast as well. Skip went to get the car and he seemed to take forever. We had a good rate through Hertz from his sister, but I found out he fell for the you need insurance line. UGH! I tell him over and over not to get it.  They were out of cars too, but they borrowed one from someone else.*


Got it. Skips sister got you a good rate on a stolen car.


----------



## jenseib

francis6306 said:


> I have those vacation dreams too! But it always seems to go smoothly after that!!



I always have those weird dreams and they seem so real and then I wake up and am so thankful they aren't.



annmarieda said:


> I haven't rented a car in a while... but last time we did, I remember having a similar thing happen.  Hard to find and then hard to figure out how to operate.  You would think that features in a rental car would all be standard
> 
> Your hotel looks very clean and comfy.  And the room is so big!  I think I tend to forget that rooms at WDW tend to be on the small side.
> 
> Too funny that Claire wanted to swim after all.  Isn't that just how kids are?!



I was shocked when she said she didn't want to swim. I should've known better. 
The car was frustrating. A couple of times during the trip I thought we were locked out of it for good.  I was about to throw a fit. Don't stand in my way to get to where I need to go.  



ibob52 said:


> a  few - chip clips or office binder clips ...
> are on my travel list - multi  purpose ...
> and keep those hotel/motel curtains closed.



Yep. Thos was frustrating. I tried to pull them together (never thought about my clothes pins though) and it just wouldn't stay.



dizneeat said:


> Thanks for the photos of your walk around the hotel. So nice to see other hotels too.
> When you wrote that Claire didn't want to swim for the first time, I was thinking - oh really?? And low and behold she wants to swim once she sees the pool. Kids!
> 
> Can't wait for more!



It surely wasn't as pretty as Disney, but it was a decent place to stay.
Skip did say a couple of times that he wished we could just take a bus like at Disney.



Daddy_of_Princesses said:


> Sounds just like my kids. Won't get up for school, but if we have something planned they want to do they are up at 5 am.
> 
> 
> 
> You felt weird taking a picture of a bathroom??? Your last TR had 4,927 pictures of bathrooms!!
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. Skips sister got you a good rate on a stolen car.



Yep. Any day where we have something planned and she needs her sleep, she is right up!  On a school day she is mean and nasty.  Yesterday after school she had a play date and then fell asleep on the chair watching TV when she got home. She was so nasty to move to the bed. Ans she swears she never fell asleep. .....even though she was snoring.  And then this morning she was still tired and I had to dress her while she was laying in her bed and fighting me.  The joys of being a parent. 

I know! I don't know why, but at the airport I felt weird taking pictures. I need to get over that fear!  

I wonder if that dang car was stolen. I bet a thief could get in it easier than we did.


----------



## NWOhioAngela

Jen, I posted on your other thread but didn't want you to miss it

Bad news, Jen. Allegiant is starting to charge for carry ons. Boo!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1397911.html


----------



## hlrababy

Yay, I am so glad I found your link for your new TR!!! Off to read now!


----------



## Daddy_of_Princesses

jenseib said:


> I wonder if that dang car was stolen. I bet a thief could get in it easier than we did.



Of course it was stolen. Let's see, the key didn't unlock it, you needed Skip to pound on the left front fender while you kicked the right rear hubcap, all while Claire was humming "Yankee Doodle Dandy" just to unlcok the drivers side door should have been been all the information you needed to figure out it was stolen.


----------



## jenseib

NWOhioAngela said:


> Jen, I posted on your other thread but didn't want you to miss it
> 
> Bad news, Jen. Allegiant is starting to charge for carry ons. Boo!
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1397911.html



I did see you posted that. YUCK!  I am not too happy about that one.



hlrababy said:


> Yay, I am so glad I found your link for your new TR!!! Off to read now!



Thanks for joining in!  I know you are a fan of Universal. Have you been to both parks?



Daddy_of_Princesses said:


> Of course it was stolen. Let's see, the key didn't unlock it, you needed Skip to pound on the left front fender while you kicked the right rear hubcap, all while Claire was humming "Yankee Doodle Dandy" just to unlcok the drivers side door should have been been all the information you needed to figure out it was stolen.



Actually if *that * was all we had to do, that would've been easy.  this stupid thing didn't have a key, just a fob, so I was really worried what happened if you couldn't get the door to click open!


----------



## hlrababy

jenseib said:


> Thanks for joining in!  I know you are a fan of Universal. Have you been to both parks?



Yes, we love them!!! I miss the Back to the Future ride though. It was one of my favorites! Then with them getting rid of Jaws didn't make my husband too happy! lol That was his favorite ride. 

My MIL actually has a friend who works for Universal and when we go, she gives us tickets. So on our trip in February of last year, we didn't have to wait very long in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter. The crowds were really low. This past October trip...forget about that!! The lines were crazy!!! 
I am actually thinking of taking Chad on a surprise birthday trip in October for just the Universal parks and if we do, I am definitely getting the express passes.


----------



## 2Monkeys

A little late to the party, but can't wait to read more!


----------



## jenseib

hlrababy said:


> Yes, we love them!!! I miss the Back to the Future ride though. It was one of my favorites! Then with them getting rid of Jaws didn't make my husband too happy! lol That was his favorite ride.
> 
> My MIL actually has a friend who works for Universal and when we go, she gives us tickets. So on our trip in February of last year, we didn't have to wait very long in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter. The crowds were really low. This past October trip...forget about that!! The lines were crazy!!!
> I am actually thinking of taking Chad on a surprise birthday trip in October for just the Universal parks and if we do, I am definitely getting the express passes.



I highly suggest staying onsite. You'll get early entry and unlimited express pass usage.
If you don't stay onsite, at least stay at a good neighbor hotel where you can get early entry. Thats a MUST if you want to have less crowds in Harry Potter. It's a madhouse there.



2Monkeys said:


> A little late to the party, but can't wait to read more!



Welcome! Better late than never!


----------



## jenseib

*March 27, 2012. Tuesday*

*I had the alarm set for 6:25, but I woke at 6:15 and started to get myself ready. Skip was up right behind me and he got dressed and headed downstairs for coffee.  Claire got up fairly well this morning. I knew this would probably be the only day, and it was just because of excitement.

Look who joined us this trip!






Sadly, we kept forgetting we had him and only took a handful of pictures with him in it.

We headed down to get a quick breakfast.

The choices werent great, but it was free.  Claire went with a mini powdered donut and only because I insisted she eat something. Shes not much of a breakfast person.

I went with the biscuits and gravy. They also had hard boiled eggs (which I thought was  weird), and make your own waffles, toast and bagels,  a couple of cereal choices, fruit, like apples and oranges, and a couple of juices and milk.
















Skip came in (he was outside smoking) and told us he had talked to some people outside that said the park crowds werent too bad and many of the basic rides were walk on. I didnt quite believe that, but was happy to hear that it might not be too bad after all.

We finished up breakfast and then made our way to the car.






We had another fight with it this morning. We couldnt get it to unlock. We kept hitting the button and then a combination of buttons and finally it opened. I was about to have a panic attack. We NEEDED to get to Universal early today.

We got in and I gave Skip the directions. They were right up to a degree.  Our directions stated we would need to make a Uturn to get to the parking garage. That was not the case and we almost passed the entrance because we were on the wrong side of the road.

As we drove, I took a few pictures.






 This pirate ship was right around the corner and we found out it was a pirate dinner show.






After we made a big swerve across a couple of lanes, we were at Universal.  It was VERY close to our hotel. Technically we couldve walked if we were adventurous, but it wasnt worth the time or energy to do that. I would say it was a good mile away.






We paid for parking, which is $15 for standard parking, and weaved along towards the garage.






We got a very close spot, right next to the elevators and just a short walk to the escalators.






It was about 7:30 now. I was happy that we actually got moving this fast.

The walk to the parks is not a short one, so be prepared.

There is a bag check, but it is really fast.






They have moving walkways which help make the trip go faster as well.  BUT, be sure you keep walkingthis is NOT a ride. In the morning we had no troubles, but in the afternoons when we left, people would get on and stand 3 wide and not move an inch.  This annoys the heck out of me.it is called a moving walkway for a reason. You are supposed to move and walk!

If course the whole time I am snapping pictures along the way. Some turned out decent, some really bad.






I kind of got photo bombed here too. Not intentionally, but come onget out of my way!
















Theres a better picture.






For those who dont know, this is City Walk. There are lots of shops and restaurants here and you have to walk through it to get to either park.











I was proud because the family was moving pretty fast and keeping up with me. I really had slowed myself down too, but we kept up a good speed.
















I never did make it into this store. I had wanted to check it out, but time didnt allow it and Skip was anti shopping.









*


----------



## jenseib

*The park is in my sights now!!





















We had to go to the will call kiosk and pick up our tickets.






This was a very easy process and it had no line.  You just swipe your credit card that you paid with and punch in your confirmation number and out pops your tickets. We also got tickets for city walk, basically a waste for us. Its for the night clubs at night, and we got our Three broomstick breakfast tickets as well.

This guy wanted to have some fun today too.






They had not opened the gates for early entry yet. I had heard they do this sometimes as early as 30 minutes prior and let you in so far, but not today.  Look at the crowds waiting.











It was 7:45 now and we just had to wait.

Skip was in charge of a bag this trip. Since we didnt bring a stroller along this time, I said he had to carry a few things to keep the load off of me somewhat.
Skip does NOT know how to wear a backsack evidently. WE laughed and joked on the ways he would carry it.












A little before 8 we were let in. We were behind a lady in a scooter. She went up and scanned her ticket and then backed up at full speed. We had to pull Claire out of the way or she wouldve been toast. The lady seemed like she wasnt familiar with the scooter at all, but she also never looked behind her when she backed up. The lady behind us about had a heart attack. She said it was good we were on our toes, because that lady was crazy!  LOL!

Claire didnt have to do a finger scan, but I did. And it didnt like me. The TM asked if I had used the ticket yet, and I told her no, this was our first day. Eventually she had me scan my thumb instead.  Skip said he told her I used to be a bank robber so I took my fingerprints off.  LOL!

We only got to go a few steps in and there was another rope blocking us, but we were there less than a minute and they dropped that and we took off with the herds of peoplemost heading in one direction.Wizarding World of Harry Potter.

Of course I took lots of pictures on our journey.











I oohed and ahhed my way through. I just loved all the details and thought of my photographer forum friends who would enjoy snapping away here as well.































I pretty much knew where to go and it was easy NOT to get lost since the whole crowd was heading the same direction.











I must say, with walking, gawking and taking pictures, I didnt get the best shots. I got a lot that were either under or over exposed, because I wasnt paying attention to my settings at all.





















I also had to remind myself that I would get back to these areas later and would be able to get more shots.*


----------



## dizneeat

Love the update, Jen!
All those photos bring back lots of memories. We used to go to Universal for 4 days every year, but have not been since they opened Harry Potter.

Can you imagine that we stayed on property and NEVER went for early entry?  Just not that much of a morning person. 
I love how Skip is carrying his backpack. He looks like a really fun guy. 

And thanks for posting right now, ........ now I can go to bed and don't fall too far behind. (it's past midnight here!)


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Claire not wanting to swim then wanting to, is so typical of children!

The crowd is pretty large! That is why I don't go during Spring Break, a plus when the children are grown!

Where did you get the cute shirt Claire is wearing? The one with the pomeranian on the front. That looks like my dog!


----------



## hardingk

OMG!!! The walk from the parking garage to the parks takes FOREVER!!!!


----------



## photographymom517

Great updates, Jen!  Love all of your pictures, as always!!!  

You are seriously cracking me up with all the things Skip said & did!!!  

My DH isn't nearly as funny as him, but he sure has A LOT of the same traits -- like anti-shopping for instance!!!   

(I FINALLY came up with a solution so that I can shop at Downtown Disney this year -- I'm sending him to Disney Quest with Luke while I shop with Tyler!  )

I can't wait to hear/see more about Universal!  It's been so long since I've been there!  The only things I remember are Jaws (which is sadly gone now!), Men in Black, and ET.


----------



## annmarieda

Great update!  

 I can't believe the gal on the scooter.  There always seems to be someone like that.  On our last trip, my dd had a collision with some gal on a scooter. She kinda barreled right over the top of dd's foot... and that made her scooter kinda tip...  it was a scary moment for all...and if I am honest, it kinda made me wonder why she wasn't paying a bit more attention since she was the driver and dd is only 7...  kids tend to shift around... so when she stepped into the way of this gal...I think that the gals should have seen her.  

Looks like you are going to have a fun day!


----------



## mom2rtk

Man, I can just feel the first day excitement! 

And you're a bank robber? And here I just thought you were a car thief!


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> Love the update, Jen!
> All those photos bring back lots of memories. We used to go to Universal for 4 days every year, but have not been since they opened Harry Potter.
> 
> Can you imagine that we stayed on property and NEVER went for early entry?  Just not that much of a morning person.
> I love how Skip is carrying his backpack. He looks like a really fun guy.
> 
> And thanks for posting right now, ........ now I can go to bed and don't fall too far behind. (it's past midnight here!)



LOL! I posted at that time JUST for you!
For Harry potter you must get there early or be shoulder to shoulder with people! 
Skip thinks he's quite the commedian



Wicket's Mom said:


> Claire not wanting to swim then wanting to, is so typical of children!
> 
> The crowd is pretty large! That is why I don't go during Spring Break, a plus when the children are grown!
> 
> Where did you get the cute shirt Claire is wearing? The one with the pomeranian on the front. That looks like my dog!



Yep. I was amazed she said she didn't want to swim...I should've known better.
I got that shirt just a few days before the trip at crazy 8. It's a branch of Gymboree and a lot of the clothes are very similar, but a little cheaper. I've shopped them online a few times and they just opened a store in our area recently.



hardingk said:


> OMG!!! The walk from the parking garage to the parks takes FOREVER!!!!



It is a long walk, but it doesn't seem so bad with the moving walkways.



photographymom517 said:


> Great updates, Jen!  Love all of your pictures, as always!!!
> 
> You are seriously cracking me up with all the things Skip said & did!!!
> 
> My DH isn't nearly as funny as him, but he sure has A LOT of the same traits -- like anti-shopping for instance!!!
> 
> (I FINALLY came up with a solution so that I can shop at Downtown Disney this year -- I'm sending him to Disney Quest with Luke while I shop with Tyler!  )
> 
> I can't wait to hear/see more about Universal!  It's been so long since I've been there!  The only things I remember are Jaws (which is sadly gone now!), Men in Black, and ET.



Skip is a funny guy. Thats one of his good points. He can make some of the dumbest jokes that are so funny...and then some that are so dumb!  

They were really tearing up the jaws area. You could hear all the equipment working back there.


----------



## Caretames1

They should have given you the extra key to get into the car if the Fob wouldn't work, you know the one....a brick to smash in a window! 

My hubby's door thingy is broken and while we are waiting for a new one we have to use the key. Everytime he uses the key the alarm goes off until he can start the truck. UGH. Good thing he only uses the truck on weekends!


Skip seems to be a witty one! Nice backsack pictures!


Great the family was up and at'um! How long did that last!

Watch out for scooter people, they  are outlaws!


----------



## jenseib

annmarieda said:


> Great update!
> 
> I can't believe the gal on the scooter.  There always seems to be someone like that.  On our last trip, my dd had a collision with some gal on a scooter. She kinda barreled right over the top of dd's foot... and that made her scooter kinda tip...  it was a scary moment for all...and if I am honest, it kinda made me wonder why she wasn't paying a bit more attention since she was the driver and dd is only 7...  kids tend to shift around... so when she stepped into the way of this gal...I think that the gals should have seen her.
> 
> Looks like you are going to have a fun day!



I think some people on scooters need to take some classes and not jsut on driving but manners. now I know not all people ar like this, but there are several that are. They feel like they are special and entitled. I seem to have encounters with those for some reason. This lady just had a sour look and like I said, never once looked and just ranned back at full speed. Then you have those who just honk their horn to get you out of their way.
And again, I know some really nice people who use a scooter, and I know it's needed, I'm not faulting anyone for that. But just have some manners.



mom2rtk said:


> Man, I can just feel the first day excitement!
> 
> And you're a bank robber? And here I just thought you were a car thief!



Well.... I'm a jack of all trades!
I really have a ton of money stashed in offshore accounts.  

It was exciting! It was over stimulating for my eyes. I probably walked with my mouth wide open. Good thing my camera was in front of my face most of the time so I didn't look stupid.


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> They should have given you the extra key to get into the car if the Fob wouldn't work, you know the one....a brick to smash in a window!
> 
> My hubby's door thingy is broken and while we are waiting for a new one we have to use the key. Everytime he uses the key the alarm goes off until he can start the truck. UGH. Good thing he only uses the truck on weekends!
> 
> 
> Skip seems to be a witty one! Nice backsack pictures!
> 
> 
> Great the family was up and at'um! How long did that last!
> 
> Watch out for scooter people, they  are outlaws!



We actually had 2 fobs and still we had problems. I really think it was partly user error, because we had no idea how to use them 

That picture you commented on on facebook...Skip pretty muc hsaid the same thing.


----------



## Caretames1

jenseib said:


> That picture you commented on on facebook...Skip pretty much said the same thing.



 I need Orbit gum sometimes! ( dirty mouth? Clean it up! Chew Orbit gum!)


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> I need Orbit gum sometimes! ( dirty mouth? Clean it up! Chew Orbit gum!)



  You could help Skip turn innocent road names into dirty names then.

I have to say, there is an exit in Michigan....exit 69, and the road name is Big Beaver Road....you can NOT tell me they didn't do that on purpose.


----------



## Caretames1

jenseib said:


> You could help Skip turn innocent road names into dirty names then.
> 
> I have to say, there is an exit in Michigan....exit 69, and the road name is Big Beaver Road....you can NOT tell me they didn't do that on purpose.



Oh My! 

We have a chiropractic clinic in the next town, Pe niss, ( had to put a space or get blocked!) I can't drive past it without thinking how I would have changed my name before putting the sign up!


----------



## hlrababy

jenseib said:


> I highly suggest staying onsite. You'll get early entry and unlimited express pass usage.
> If you don't stay onsite, at least stay at a good neighbor hotel where you can get early entry. Thats a MUST if you want to have less crowds in Harry Potter. It's a madhouse there.



It was a madhouse in October! 

I have looked at staying at a Universal hotel. Believe it or not, that is who we used to book through before we got married! lol We were big Universal fans and would just drive to Disney for the MK. lol


----------



## mousetravel

Love the updates, and Skip carrying the sling-bag!


----------



## Kathy Jetson

I would be afraid to tell River they were checking for bombs. I don't think he would be able to hold the word in and I would be a nervous wreck until we were out of the airport

Thats funny Skip say he doesn't have to go to the bathroom and then runs there at the last minute. Sounds just like River he never has to go until we get in the car!

Thats horrible that you curtains woulden't close in your room. I always have to sleep with a sleep mask no matter if I am at home or on vacation I have to have total darkness.

That would have made me crazy with the door locks. Whats wrong with the old way of just putting your key in the lock?

River thought the moving walkway WAS a ride. He would always just stand still on it so I would have to stand there with him but I made him move all the way over to the side so people could get by

Your pictures are reminding me of our walk in last June. I loved taking pictures there!


----------



## jenseib

*********** said:


> Love the updates, and Skip carrying the sling-bag!



I don't know why he carried it that way. I guess he's not used to carrying anything.  



Caretames1 said:


> Oh My!
> 
> We have a chiropractic clinic in the next town, Pe niss, ( had to put a space or get blocked!) I can't drive past it without thinking how I would have changed my name before putting the sign up!



We have a Dr in the area that does vasectomy's. His name is Richard Tapper. I bet you can guess what nickname everyone uses for his first name. It was like he was born just for that job. 
Thre is also a guy who tractor pulls name Richard Peters, he goes by Rick, but Skip refers to him as the D word. I swear these parents don't think when they named their kids. 



hlrababy said:


> It was a madhouse in October!
> 
> I have looked at staying at a Universal hotel. Believe it or not, that is who we used to book through before we got married! lol We were big Universal fans and would just drive to Disney for the MK. lol



Thos onsite hotels look fabulous! I would love to stay sometime.
I know several people who prefer Universal over Disney. They do have some great rides there.



Kathy Jetson said:


> I would be afraid to tell River they were checking for bombs. I don't think he would be able to hold the word in and I would be a nervous wreck until we were out of the airport
> 
> Thats funny Skip say he doesn't have to go to the bathroom and then runs there at the last minute. Sounds just like River he never has to go until we get in the car!
> 
> Thats horrible that you curtains woulden't close in your room. I always have to sleep with a sleep mask no matter if I am at home or on vacation I have to have total darkness.
> 
> That would have made me crazy with the door locks. Whats wrong with the old way of just putting your key in the lock?
> 
> River thought the moving walkway WAS a ride. He would always just stand still on it so I would have to stand there with him but I made him move all the way over to the side so people could get by
> 
> Your pictures are reminding me of our walk in last June. I loved taking pictures there!



Yeah...I really should've thought before I told her about the bomb thing.  Luckily she kept her mouth shut.  I think the thought of a strip search scared her enough. On the way home Skip set the alarms off because of his hip and they had to do a thorough search on him, but not a strip search, ,  so she might know I was telling a bit of a tall tale there.

Skip thought the walkway was a ride on the way out too.  He said he was done walking!


----------



## basketkat

Yay I found it!!! Looking forward to catching up on what you have so far~


----------



## jedijill

My high school principal was Richard Head.  

Jill in CO


----------



## jenseib

*I'm not sure if I'll get an update up today or not. I have to write an article for my blog and update it with my TR, and I have been putting it off. It shouldn't take too long, but then again, I haven't touch it for 2 1/2 weeks. 

I had to share a little excitement though.
I got a PM from one of the gals on Passporter. I post my TR's there as well. This girl writes for Passporter and she has fabulous TR's as well. I want to be her because she travels to all these great places.

Anyways, she sent me a PM and asked if she could use some of my Universal pictures for the books. Most likely it will be in the Brittish Holiday one and possibly another. It was kind of exciting. My name will be attached to the photos used, so I'll be a celebrity!   Ok, not quite a celebrity, but as close to one as I'll ever get.  *


----------



## jenseib

jedijill said:


> My high school principal was Richard Head.
> 
> Jill in CO



NO Way!!!!   That is hilarious.


----------



## jenseib

basketkat said:


> Yay I found it!!! Looking forward to catching up on what you have so far~



Yay!!! You found me! And Welcome! I also have a PTR going for our upcoming cruise in Nov. Thats in my signature. the Universal dreams one. It was a 2 for 1 PTR. I still have a ton of planning to do...it would help if I just won the lottery...then I could do all I want to do without a worry.


----------



## jedijill

jenseib said:


> *I'm not sure if I'll get an update up today or not. I have to write an article for my agencies monthly newsletter and I have been putting it off. It shouldn't take too long, but then again, I haven't touch it for 2 1/2 weeks.
> 
> I had to share a little excitement though.
> I got a PM from one of the gals on Passporter. I post my TR's there as well. This girl writes for Passporter and she has fabulous TR as well. I want to be her because she travels to all these great places.
> 
> Anyways, she sent me a PM and asked if she could use some of my Universal pictures for the books. Most likely it will be in the Britsh Holiday one and possibly another. It was kind of exciting. My name will be attached to the photos used, so I'll be a celebrity!   Ok, not quite a celebrity, but as close to one as I'll ever get.  *



Congrats!  That is so awesome that your pictures will be published!

Jill in CO


----------



## jenseib

jedijill said:


> Congrats!  That is so awesome that your pictures will be published!
> 
> Jill in CO



Thanks


----------



## mom2rtk

That's awesome Jen! 

Don't forget all us "little people" when you make it to the big time!


----------



## mickeystoontown

The Dis has been giving me fits the last two or three days and, apparently, the post that I posted an update or two back isn't showing up.  I'm betting some other person is looking at my post and thinking "what the heck is she talkinga bout" cause it's posted on the wrong trip report.  

Let's see if I can remember what I wanted to comment on.  The hotel you stayed in looked nice and it sounds like it was in a great location if you're visiting Universal Studios.  

Wait....I wanted to comment on Claire getting the word "Bomb" out of her system.  As soon as I read that, I thought about "Meet the Parents" when Ben Stiller kept saying bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb on the airplane. 

Okay, back to the other stuff.  I remember that long walk from the Universal parking garage to the park.  And, I remember the moving sidewalks.  We had the best time on them....we'd job, walk backwards, etc.  I know, it's hard to imagine *my* family acting such a way but we did. 

The pictures of Skip and the backsack are cracking me up.  Poor man wasn't sure exactly how to carry it. 

I am loving all of the pictures you took while walking into the park.  I had forgotten how cool the park was.


----------



## reelmom

My 10th grade English teacher's name was Richard Weed.


----------



## GoofyWife

Jen - I swear I'm always the last one to find everyone's new trip reports; going back to catch up - I'm sure it was a great vacation!


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> That's awesome Jen!
> 
> Don't forget all us "little people" when you make it to the big time!



LOL! I'll wait to it's actually in a book before I get too cocky!  



mickeystoontown said:


> The Dis has been giving me fits the last two or three days and, apparently, the post that I posted an update or two back isn't showing up.  I'm betting some other person is looking at my post and thinking "what the heck is she talkinga bout" cause it's posted on the wrong trip report.
> 
> Let's see if I can remember what I wanted to comment on.  The hotel you stayed in looked nice and it sounds like it was in a great location if you're visiting Universal Studios.
> 
> Wait....I wanted to comment on Claire getting the word "Bomb" out of her system.  As soon as I read that, I thought about "Meet the Parents" when Ben Stiller kept saying bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb on the airplane.
> 
> Okay, back to the other stuff.  I remember that long walk from the Universal parking garage to the park.  And, I remember the moving sidewalks.  We had the best time on them....we'd job, walk backwards, etc.  I know, it's hard to imagine *my* family acting such a way but we did.
> 
> The pictures of Skip and the backsack are cracking me up.  Poor man wasn't sure exactly how to carry it.
> 
> I am loving all of the pictures you took while walking into the park.  I had forgotten how cool the park was.



Dis is acting crazy for me too. Sometimes I post and it just sits there and thinks about it for 10 minutes.
I thought of Ben Stiller too. Thanks goodness she got it out of her system at home.
There was a little boy walking the wrong way on the moving walkway...on purpose. It looked funny. I can't imagine you guys would do anything like that. 
It is really a great park. And to see it with fresh eyes was great. I love Disney, but I think I overlook some stuff because I am so familiar with it.



reelmom said:


> My 10th grade English teacher's name was Richard Weed.




You guys are killing me.. ...Whats with these parents. 
I also have a friend and her last name is Carr....her brothers legal name is Rusty...middle initial. "O".  Who names there kid Rusty O Carr?  Her parents are a bit strange though.



GoofyWife said:


> Jen - I swear I'm always the last one to find everyone's new trip reports; going back to catch up - I'm sure it was a great vacation!



Don't worry. I am so behind on so many TR's right now too. Today was one of those days that I just had so much to do and it must be the day that everyone is posting because I now have about 120 emails in my inbox.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

I'm along for the ride as well...we are heading to IOA in six weeks, so I'm interested in your experiences.  Thanks for taking the time to share your travels!


----------



## annmarieda

How amazing that you will be published like that.  Your pictures are amazing though... so it isn't a huge surprise that someone has taken note of it "officially"


----------



## brookelizabeth

I'm finally here!!!  Loving it so far, I can't wait to hear about all the adventures and the last minute fun (even though I pretty much know already! )

Did Jeanne ever get her outfit???  That just STINKS.


----------



## Caretames1

How awesome that they are going to use your photos! 

Can I have your autograph??


----------



## jenseib

disneydreamgirl said:


> I'm along for the ride as well...we are heading to IOA in six weeks, so I'm interested in your experiences.  Thanks for taking the time to share your travels!



Welcome! Thanks for joining in. I should get my next installment up tomorrow morning.



annmarieda said:


> How amazing that you will be published like that.  Your pictures are amazing though... so it isn't a huge surprise that someone has taken note of it "officially"



I'm kind of excited...but it doesn't take much to excite me.  



brookelizabeth said:


> I'm finally here!!!  Loving it so far, I can't wait to hear about all the adventures and the last minute fun (even though I pretty much know already! )
> 
> Did Jeanne ever get her outfit???  That just STINKS.



Yep, we were full of last minute stuff this time...and it was fun! (Don't tell Skip I said that)
I don't think she has. I haven't talked to her since i got back. I'll have to ask. It hasn't shown up here yet though.



Caretames1 said:


> How awesome that they are going to use your photos!
> 
> Can I have your autograph??



You sure can


Jennifer Dowling....Oh wait...typing isn't the same, is it?


----------



## dizneeat

Congrats on having your photos published, Jen!  How exciting is that! 

And I can say, I met her in person!


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> Congrats on having your photos published, Jen!  How exciting is that!
> 
> And I can say, I met her in person!



I'll be having a book signing next time we are there at the same time!    Honestly, I have no clue which pictures wil lactually be used for sure and how long before they will go into print if at all. She had me load certain ones for her to use, and they weren't even the best. She wanted things like the parking signs and bubba gump and city walk signs.  I am excited to see if they get used though.


----------



## jenseib

*After our fast walk through Seuss Landing we entered the Lost Continent.






I just love this shot.






Ok, I like this one too.






This was a fun place to photograph, sadly we didn’t spend a lot of time here.


























And the moment we all have been waiting for…Entering Hogsmeade!






And look at the crowds!






It was near impossible to get a picture of the Hogwarts Express with all the people there…plus walking fast didn’t help.






I just kept shooting as I walked.
















And then I spotted Ollivanders! The tip I had been given is if the line didn’t stretch past 2 buildings, it was a less than ½ hour. There was hardly even anyone there….WRONG!
I am guessing this is newer, but there is now a queue stretching back in between the shops near the Dueling Dragons exit. We got in the line and at first it didn’t seem too bad…but it was!
Skip wanted to know what ride this was. I told him it was just a little show I wanted to see (and hoped Claire would be picked for) and the lines were long for it all day, so this was the best time to see it. He wasn’t necessarily happy, but he went along with it.

While waiting, I took pictures of everything I could see in line.
















I have a thing for castles (who doesn’t right?), so I kept taking pictures of it over and over.

















Doesn’t Skip look so excited to be waiting in line?











Claire had to play with Perry a little bit more.




*


----------



## rndmr2

Glad to see you started your new TR! Can't wait to hear about the rest of your trip.  I haven't been to US in years, it was actually fairly new and IOA wasn't finished yet. One of these days I'll get back there. 

Congrats on getting some pics in a Passporter book!   That is really cool, but I'm not too surprised, you do take some nice pictures.


----------



## jenseib

*The Chimneys were all crooked on the top of the buildings. Skip just didnt get why they would do such a thing.
















While waiting, I got the feeling that they hadnt even opened the doors yet. I knew they could only hold a small amount of people for each show, but we literally never moved a step for at least 20 minutes.  Eventually we started moving though.




































As we got to the door they asked us how many and I said 3 and they let us in and we were the last for that group. Darn it, I figured we would be in the back and not able to see well, but actually we walked in and just stood there front and center. (We had waited about 40 minutes for the show)

We saw Ollivander look around for kids and I hopedbut it wasnt meant to be. (Actually there were more adults than kids in there too.) He looked at 2 kids who looked to be about 10-12 years old. He asked if they got along well as they had a great chemistry. The Mom totally misunderstood and it was kind of funny. She pointed to her DH and said us?  And he said no, those two, and then she pointed to herself and one child, and said me and him?  LOL! Ollivander was patient and finally she figured out that it was the kids she was talking about. And some of us laughed and said No they dont get along, they are brother and sister. 






They went up and he selected wands for them. As they waved the wands, boxes would move and lights would flash. Claire loved this.
















It was very dark in there and you had to use a flash if you had any hopes of getting any pictures.and you were allowed to as long as it wasnt a LED flash, which we were told were what iPhones had.
















The show is very short and cute, but this is not something well have to do again. Skips thoughtswhat a big rip offall they want to do is sell you a wand.  LOL

As we walked out, Ollivander talked to Claire and asked her age, and I replied 8wait no 7. Why did I say 8?  LOL Anyways he talked to her for a minute and suggested a few different types of wands for her when she was old enough to go to Hogwarts. I think he suggested Birch or Elder, which I was surprised, because I thought people didnt want Elder.if you have read the stories, you know why.

They had us split in 2 directions to leave the shop and we emerged out to where they sold wands. Again, Skip was disgusted that they were pushing wands so hard. Luckily, Claire didnt fall for it and insist on buying a wand. I wasnt opposed to her getting one, but they are pricey and I knew it would be a novelty that would wear off in 45 minutes.

We next made our way over to the bathrooms.






Moaning Myrtle is in both bathrooms.moaning of course. Claire was amazed by this as well. She wanted to know why a ghost would live in the bathroom and asked a lot of questions about her over the course of the next few days.












Next on our agenda was Forbidden Journey, so we worked our way over there.




*


----------



## jenseib

rndmr2 said:


> Glad to see you started your new TR! Can't wait to hear about the rest of your trip.  I haven't been to US in years, it was actually fairly new and IOA wasn't finished yet. One of these days I'll get back there.
> 
> Congrats on getting some pics in a Passporter book!   That is really cool, but I'm not too surprised, you do take some nice pictures.



It was a fun trip, so different than our normal Disney days. 
 Thanks. I'm sure it will be awhile before we see any pics in there of mine as the book has to be written yet.  
I'm just tickeled that she considered some of mine.


----------



## francis6306

How neat to be asked for your pictures!!! I suppose that makes you a professional!!!


----------



## jenseib

francis6306 said:


> How neat to be asked for your pictures!!! I suppose that makes you a professional!!!



I wish!


----------



## Woth2982

Love all the Harry potter world photos! It really looks like the movies! As to your comment about the Elder Wand....dont forget who the last TRUE holder of that wand was! So it can't be a bad thing lol. Sorry I am a wicked Harry Potter geek.


----------



## mom2rtk

I'm really enjoying seeing some new theme park scenery through your eyes Jen!

And as for Moaning Myrtle in the bathroom......doesn't that fancy camera of yours have video? Would be interesting to hear!

Bummer Claire didn't get chosen. I had my fingers crossed for you!  Maybe they sensed her true Disney heart.......


----------



## jenseib

Woth2982 said:


> Love all the Harry potter world photos! It really looks like the movies! As to your comment about the Elder Wand....dont forget who the last TRUE holder of that wand was! So it can't be a bad thing lol. Sorry I am a wicked Harry Potter geek.



I love the Geeks! 



mom2rtk said:


> I'm really enjoying seeing some new theme park scenery through your eyes Jen!
> 
> And as for Moaning Myrtle in the bathroom......doesn't that fancy camera of yours have video? Would be interesting to hear!
> 
> Bummer Claire didn't get chosen. I had my fingers crossed for you!  Maybe they sensed her true Disney heart.......



No it doesn't have video, but my point and shoot does, but I would feel just slightly weird video in a bathroom...maybe next time.


----------



## dizneeat

Yeah, more great pictures!!!!!! 

I have to say that some of the photos en route to Harry Potter land could have been mine. I have some VERY similar ones! 

Thanks for all the photos of Potter. We saw that area when it was built and it really looks nice. Unfortunately neither Tom nor I have read the Potter books so no connection. 

I LOVE the photo of Skip looking up to the leaning chimney! It cracks me up! 

Shame Claire wasn't chosen, but the ceremony looks neat. 

Can't wait for more!


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

Wow, I have GOT to get to Universal one of these trips!! I actually gasped when you said Moaning Myrtle is in the bathrooms! How cool!!!


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> Yeah, more great pictures!!!!!!
> 
> I have to say that some of the photos en route to Harry Potter land could have been mine. I have some VERY similar ones!
> 
> Thanks for all the photos of Potter. We saw that area when it was built and it really looks nice. Unfortunately neither Tom nor I have read the Potter books so no connection.
> 
> I LOVE the photo of Skip looking up to the leaning chimney! It cracks me up!
> 
> Shame Claire wasn't chosen, but the ceremony looks neat.
> 
> Can't wait for more!



I have many more from some of those areas. I wish we would've done more now that I think back. But we were laid back this time and had a good time.
The Harry Potter is really col to look at. I just wish it was bigger.



NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> Wow, I have GOT to get to Universal one of these trips!! I actually gasped when you said Moaning Myrtle is in the bathrooms! How cool!!!



It was pretty cool. It's just her voice, nothing showing her that I could find....and I looked.   I think it would be cool to have her pop up very so often, but then it might scare some kids.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

You got some cool pictures. Congrats on getting some of them published in the future.

That really looks like Hogworth's, I realaly want to see it. It will probably be a long time, I'm waiting for the crowds to be lighter.

I sure hope that the missing outfit makes it's way back home.


----------



## jenseib

Wicket's Mom said:


> You got some cool pictures. Congrats on getting some of them published in the future.
> 
> That really looks like Hogworth's, I realaly want to see it. It will probably be a long time, I'm waiting for the crowds to be lighter.
> 
> I sure hope that the missing outfit makes it's way back home.



I was hoping after a year or 2 it would dye down too, but it really hasn't. And now the rumor is that they are putting Diagon Alley in over where Jaws used t obe, so I'm sure it will draw more people once that happens.


----------



## francis6306

I haven't ever seen Harry Potter, so I feel like I'm missing a lot here  But I like the pictures anyway!!


----------



## annmarieda

I am sorry to hear Claire was not picked to choose her wand.  Course, I know if it were my kids they would be over the top excited then (for a minute) to buy their own wand... and so not being choses (at least for my family) probably has some benefit too. 

All your pics again are amazing... except... well...   I am not sure what to think of the one where Chip is holding Perry.  Maybe I am just tired after a long day... but it kinda looks... inappropriate?   Ok, so maybe I need sleep or something...


----------



## natebenma

Great start at Islands of Adventure!  I love Claire's Thing 1 outfit.

I'm glad you got a chance to see the Olivander's show.  It is incredible how slllooowwwwwwwwly that line moves.  When I would see the line stretching out later in the day, I would think "Oh goodness, you are going to be in line for HOURS!   Bail now!"

Great pictures from the walk in and even from the Olivander's line.  

That is so cool about the Passporter pictures!


----------



## jenseib

francis6306 said:


> I haven't ever seen Harry Potter, so I feel like I'm missing a lot here  But I like the pictures anyway!!



WHAT!????     The books are better, but the movies are pretty good too. If you ever go on a long car trip just pick up one of the books on CD and listen to it. Thats what I did. I used to drive all daly long for mny job and I listened to all the books (and many more) while "working".


----------



## jenseib

annmarieda said:


> I am sorry to hear Claire was not picked to choose her wand.  Course, I know if it were my kids they would be over the top excited then (for a minute) to buy their own wand... and so not being choses (at least for my family) probably has some benefit too.
> 
> All your pics again are amazing... except... well...   I am not sure what to think of the one where Chip is holding Perry.  Maybe I am just tired after a long day... but it kinda looks... inappropriate?   Ok, so maybe I need sleep or something...



 



natebenma said:


> Great start at Islands of Adventure!  I love Claire's Thing 1 outfit.
> 
> I'm glad you got a chance to see the Olivander's show.  It is incredible how slllooowwwwwwwwly that line moves.  When I would see the line stretching out later in the day, I would think "Oh goodness, you are going to be in line for HOURS!   Bail now!"
> 
> Great pictures from the walk in and even from the Olivander's line.
> 
> That is so cool about the Passporter pictures!



Yeah, that line was long and I am so glad we did it right away and got it done and now we can say we've been there done that. It was cute, but not something we need to do again.


----------



## pixeegrl

Love your TR. Awesome pictures and great narration! Can't wait for more!


----------



## jenseib

pixeegrl said:


> Love your TR. Awesome pictures and great narration! Can't wait for more!



Thanks so much!


----------



## francis6306

jenseib said:


> WHAT!????     The books are better, but the movies are pretty good too. If you ever go on a long car trip just pick up one of the books on CD and listen to it. Thats what I did. I used to drive all daly long for mny job and I listened to all the books (and many more) while "working".



I think I thought I was "too mature" for them when they first came out and were beginning to be popular, and I just never have read them.  My friend Shelley has read them and seen all the movies.  Now, I HAVE read the first Hunger Games book and I want to go see the movie!!  I figure HP is one of those things that I might read with Cortlyn when she gets older.


----------



## Caretames1

Really awesome castle pictures! It looks so gothic, pretty neat. Are they as big as it seems?

Crooked Chimmneys.......I'll be good!


Do the wands do something special? I've not read Harry Potter, so I'm not up on HP speak. 

If Kadence when into the bathroom and it was moaning....forget it, we'd need a extra set of clothes!


BTW: cute siggy picture!


----------



## jenseib

francis6306 said:


> I think I thought I was "too mature" for them when they first came out and were beginning to be popular, and I just never have read them.  My friend Shelley has read them and seen all the movies.  Now, I HAVE read the first Hunger Games book and I want to go see the movie!!  I figure HP is one of those things that I might read with Cortlyn when she gets older.



I probably would've never gotten into them, but a family friend gave the first book to Michael for Christmas one year. He doesn't read much at all, so it just sat in his room. Then we heard the movie was coming out and we decided to read the book together to prepare to see it. I read the 1st couple of chapters to Paige and Michael each night and then Michael asked if he could read it on his own. And he read it in like 2 days.  LOL!  Then after the movie I just went and got the book on tape and listened to it and it was addicting.



Caretames1 said:


> Really awesome castle pictures! It looks so gothic, pretty neat. Are they as big as it seems?
> 
> Crooked Chimmneys.......I'll be good!
> 
> 
> Do the wands do something special? I've not read Harry Potter, so I'm not up on HP speak.
> 
> If Kadence when into the bathroom and it was moaning....forget it, we'd need a extra set of clothes!
> 
> 
> BTW: cute siggy picture!



They are pretty big, but built like Disney where they try to make it look bigger than it is.
The wands in the book/movies is how they direct and use their magic. The ones at the shop are just for play. In the books, the wand chooses the wizard. So when you go to the shop to buy your wand, Ollivander will give you some to flick around and usually if it doesn't fit you, things will fall or lights flicker, etc. When the wand chooses you, you get that glorious music and right feeling.

Myrtle isn't too bad....not scarey at all. She giggles and whines. She's not a scary ghost at all. She's kind of a nerd ghost who wants friends, but she's so annoying that people avoid her.  She died in the bathroom many years ago, and in the 2nd movie/book, it explains how she died.

Thanks. I like that picture too, even though Claire doesn't look so excited to be hugged.


----------



## jenseib

*The line was only listed to be about 20 minutes for Forbidden Journey. That wasnt bad at all.  I think it was about 8:50 when we got in line and it truly was close to 20 minutes when we rode.

We put the bags in a locker.  This was my first locker experience at Universal and it was pretty easy and harmless. I did keep put my point and shoot camera so I could take some pictures of the queue area.  They arent the best pictures, but better than nothing. 
We had no line what so ever till we came into the Greenhouse area.






It is VERY dark in the halls. You have to use a flash for any hope of a halfway decent picture.











Oh, theres the line.


























Even though there is a line, you pretty much keep moving the whole time. The ride is continuously loading, like Haunted Mansion, so the wait isnt so bad when you are constantly moving.











A quick one with Mommy and Claire.looked how thrilled she is about it.











I have to addwhat a dumb idea to make the line go through a greenhouse. Greenhouses are HOT!  And even though they had fans blowing in there, it was already warm at 9 AM.  I cant imagine what its like in Aug with 105 degree weather.






Skip noticed the guy in front of us was taking pictures of everything and wanted to know why I wasnt getting as many.  LOL! Well my point and shoot takes a few seconds to regenerate after each flash picture..I wouldve taken more if I could.




































This queue is really cool and if you get a chance do go through it, even if you dont want to ride the ride.
There is a separate queue that they will allow you to go through if you ask (and its not too busy) that is just a walk through queue. I had thought about going back through there and taking more pictures, but I never did. It also does not go through every room.
















This balcony has the Fab 3 come out and say something, but they were just leaving as we walked in the room and never came back out before we left it.




*


----------



## jenseib

*We kept moving and I kept snapping as much as I could.






You can’t see this well, but this is the portrait of the Fat Lady.






















At one point in the line you are stopped and they wait a few minutes then let you through. They switch you over to a different queue, which I thought was weird.  And the single rider line switches too and a 3rd queue is there for child swap people.

Soon enough we were boarding our vehicle and taking off immediately.  

I have heard all sorts of things about this ride, but the number one thing was it’s a must do…and it is.  It is super cool. I had heard it was a bit scary and intense, so we had Claire watch youtube videos of it so she knew what it would be like…and she almost backed out that day, but we wouldn't let her.
There is a part where the dragon blows smoke right in your face, and it was directly into Claire’s face…and I thought …..”Oh Lord, don’t make her scared”. But Skip reached his hand out and said “hey dude” to the Dragon and she thought that was really funny.

The vehicle is designed so that you really can’t see much of the person next to you, but you can reach over and hold hands….which is what I did for Claire…and she held a firm grip the whole time, but I could hear her laughing as well.
 You do go up and down and tilt back pretty far, but never upside down. It’s really hard to explain, but it was really cool. It goes from prop type scenes to movie screens as well. I heard many people are afraid of the Spiders area, and that was nothing to be fearful of. The spiders look extremely fake, even Claire said that. The scariest part is when the Dementors keep popping up at you.  Claire said afterwards that she didn’t like that part and closed her eyes through it.

All in all we really liked the ride, but I would not wait over an hour for it. But my limit is usually 50 minutes tops anyways. I do wish/hope Disney gets some sort of ride like this in the future.

We exited and made our way to the lockers, which is a total madhouse of a project. And to get your stuff out of the locker you have to go the computer kiosk again and scan your finger. You are dumped into Filches and that place is just too small for the amount of people coming through.

We hopped over to the line for Flight of the Hippogriff. This line was about 10- 20 minutes or so as well.
















You can see a peak of Buckbeak through the trees.






That was another fun little ride. Similar to Barnstormer, but has more kick to it. Actually it was pretty darn fast.






We made our way back to Hogsmeade and used the bathrooms once again. Again, Claire was just curious about Myrtle and why she kept talking the whole time we were in there.


























We decided it was time to try some butterbeer. I was told to go into the HogsHead to get it. The lines are shorter and you can use your AAA card and get 10% off. We went in via the Three Broomsticks and asked a TM where it was exactly and she directed us to our right.
















I asked Claire if she wanted to share and she said no way. I asked again…in case she didn’t like it, but she was convinced she wanted her own. Looking back, I should’ve just went with my gut and got 1 to share, we could always come back for more. Skip decided he wanted one too, even though he had no clue what we were ordering.  We ordered 3 frozen

The verdict………not so great. Skip immediately said yuck. I don’t think it was yuck, but it wasn’t fantastic. Claire said it was the best thing ever….then about 5 minutes later she said she really didn’t like it anymore and didn’t want it.  It was just ok to me. Having one was good enough for me and nothing I would rush back to get again.*


----------



## mom2rtk

I'm enjoying the tour Jen. I'm so glad Claire enjoyed FJ! And I love her reaction to the Butterbeer!


----------



## annmarieda

Having never been to the Harry Potter stuff at Universal, I just have to go off of what people have written about it.  People always like that ride...even if it is a bit intense at times.  Someday I hope to go.  Do you think Claire would have been more into all of this if she had read the books? (I assume she hasn't)  I am wondering since dd and she are roughly the same age.  Wonder if it is something I should have dd read before going. (and that is IF we ever go)

I have heard butter beer is a like or not like sort of deal.  sweet butterscotch?  I think I would like it a lot at the beginning...but suspect it might end up being too sweet in the end.


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> I'm enjoying the tour Jen. I'm so glad Claire enjoyed FJ! And I love her reaction to the Butterbeer!



Thanks. Yeah, it was typical of her. I think she wanted to like it ,but it is something that can get too sweet fast.



annmarieda said:


> Having never been to the Harry Potter stuff at Universal, I just have to go off of what people have written about it.  People always like that ride...even if it is a bit intense at times.  Someday I hope to go.  Do you think Claire would have been more into all of this if she had read the books? (I assume she hasn't)  I am wondering since dd and she are roughly the same age.  Wonder if it is something I should have dd read before going. (and that is IF we ever go)
> 
> I have heard butter beer is a like or not like sort of deal.  sweet butterscotch?  I think I would like it a lot at the beginning...but suspect it might end up being too sweet in the end.



Claire knows a little about Harry Potter. I listen the books over and over every so often, so though she hasn't actually read them herself, she can't help but hear parts of it when I'm driving somewhere. She has seen bits and pieces of the movies too. I think it's a little over her head yet to read and understand. She liked it there, but there isn't a whole lot in the area to do. $ rides and one is too wild for her (dueling dragons). She had her mind more on Seuss Landing, but she knew I loved Harry Potter so that gave her some excitement.
The butterbeer was too sweet for me. I do suggest trying it, but share one to start.


----------



## micandminforever

I must confess I have never read the Harry Potter books and only watched the first movie.  Your pictures are great and the background that you had to explain to Clair also helped me out. 

My niece and nephews want to spend a couple of days at the two parks of Universal on our next family trip.  They have read all the books and have the movies, but I do not want to miss two days at Disney.  We are still talking about it.  We may split the older adults stay at Disney and the younger ones drive over to Universal.  Of course they want to stay on the grounds for early entry, but are not footing the bill.  I have a feeling they will at least be staying at Pop Century and driving over, if they want to try Harry Potter rides.  Our last family trip  was two nights at Universal and three nights at Disney and my SIL and I said then that the next trip would be all Disney.  So I have done all the rides at both Universal parks except Harry Potter section.  

My DH are going to Disney in Sept., but when we go there are no thrill rides and with niece and nephews I ride all the thrill rides.  For that reason the trips are totally different.


----------



## dizneeat

Love all the new photo in the updates, Jen! 

Since I don't know much about Harry Potter, this is so interesting. I love all the queue areas (except the greenhouse idea in the summer )

I love Claire's reaction to butterbeer. She is such a trooper tasting it. 

Can't wait for more!


----------



## wildcatfan

I am enjoying your trip report.  Your daughter has grown so much!  Keep the info coming!!


----------



## stmize

"gasp" lol you went to the other side.  Kinda glad you did tho.  I haven't been to US since 1996 and I was preggers then.  My DS has read all of the HP books and would love to go but the disney fanatic that I am can't split my time.  When I'm in Orlando it's all at WDW or this mom isn't happy.  Maybe one day I'll try for them tho.


----------



## natebenma

WOW!  Fantastic pictures of Hogwarts and Hogsmeade.  It is such a well themed area and impressive on its own, but the details are so much more meaningful if you are into HP (said the Griffindork).

ITA about the greenhouse!  Way too hot in there, and that is where the line always seems to back up.  The rest of the castle before and after is really cool (and cooler).

Our family enjoys the Butterbeer, but oh my is it sweet!


----------



## PrincessBetsy

Joining in!  Love the pictures so far.  I am obsessed with Harry Potter, so I definitely need to go to the WWoHP soon.


----------



## Poolrat

jenseib said:


> You could help Skip turn innocent road names into dirty names then.
> 
> I have to say, there is an exit in Michigan....exit 69, and the road name is Big Beaver Road....you can NOT tell me they didn't do that on purpose.





jedijill said:


> My high school principal was Richard Head.
> 
> Jill in CO





reelmom said:


> My 10th grade English teacher's name was Richard Weed.



Love this conversation!!!!     Mine to add - we had swim team shirts with our last names on them.  If you has a sibling on the team it was your first initial and last name.   Well Paul Nussbaum had a brother and they did not fit his whole name on the back so....

On the back of his shirt was P. Nuss


Love seeing all the Harry Potter stuff.  Need to tear myself away from Disney for just a bit to go.


----------



## jenseib

micandminforever said:


> I must confess I have never read the Harry Potter books and only watched the first movie.  Your pictures are great and the background that you had to explain to Clair also helped me out.
> 
> My niece and nephews want to spend a couple of days at the two parks of Universal on our next family trip.  They have read all the books and have the movies, but I do not want to miss two days at Disney.  We are still talking about it.  We may split the older adults stay at Disney and the younger ones drive over to Universal.  Of course they want to stay on the grounds for early entry, but are not footing the bill.  I have a feeling they will at least be staying at Pop Century and driving over, if they want to try Harry Potter rides.  Our last family trip  was two nights at Universal and three nights at Disney and my SIL and I said then that the next trip would be all Disney.  So I have done all the rides at both Universal parks except Harry Potter section.
> 
> My DH are going to Disney in Sept., but when we go there are no thrill rides and with niece and nephews I ride all the thrill rides.  For that reason the trips are totally different.



I have a suggestion for those who do want to do the 2 days at Universal and want early entry. Book a night at the Quality Inn. It's not too far down the road, it's a decent Hotel. Not luxurious, but it's good enough, and they will get early entry then...and it's one of the cheapest good neighbor hotels. If they want express pass, thats another story, but they can buy it themselves if they really want it.



dizneeat said:


> Love all the new photo in the updates, Jen!
> 
> Since I don't know much about Harry Potter, this is so interesting. I love all the queue areas (except the greenhouse idea in the summer )
> 
> I love Claire's reaction to butterbeer. She is such a trooper tasting it.
> 
> Can't wait for more!



Maybe you should start reading the books to your class? They are probably at a good age to like them.  Or get the CD on book and play a chapter each day.  You don't have to admit, it's for your own research. 

You could get the English versions so it would be an English lesson as well.



wildcatfan said:


> I am enjoying your trip report.  Your daughter has grown so much!  Keep the info coming!!



Thanks so much.  She really is growing like a weed.



stmize said:


> "gasp" lol you went to the other side.  Kinda glad you did tho.  I haven't been to US since 1996 and I was preggers then.  My DS has read all of the HP books and would love to go but the disney fanatic that I am can't split my time.  When I'm in Orlando it's all at WDW or this mom isn't happy.  Maybe one day I'll try for them tho.



I have a hard time with that too, which is one reason we haven't gone before now on our family trips. This worked out great, because it was a Universal trip, with a little Disney thrown in, but I went knowing Universal was the main place.  And it helps that I am going down to Disney in Nov. too.

Maybe my TR and pics will make you want to give it a try.



natebenma said:


> WOW!  Fantastic pictures of Hogwarts and Hogsmeade.  It is such a well themed area and impressive on its own, but the details are so much more meaningful if you are into HP (said the Griffindork).
> 
> ITA about the greenhouse!  Way too hot in there, and that is where the line always seems to back up.  The rest of the castle before and after is really cool (and cooler).
> 
> Our family enjoys the Butterbeer, but oh my is it sweet!



I'm a bit of a Griffindork too. When you had those quizes on your TR, even though I read it much later...I still took them.  

Butterbeer is too sweet, which I usually like that stuff...a little spoiler, I did try the cold one the next day and I liked that one much better.



PrincessBetsy said:


> Joining in!  Love the pictures so far.  I am obsessed with Harry Potter, so I definitely need to go to the WWoHP soon.




Thanks so much for joining!  If you like Harry Potter then this would be the place for you.  I really hope all the rumors are true and that they are putting in Diagon Alley over where Jaws used to be at Studios.



Poolrat said:


> Love this conversation!!!!     Mine to add - we had swim team shirts with our last names on them.  If you has a sibling on the team it was your first initial and last name.   Well Paul Nussbaum had a brother and they did not fit his whole name on the back so....
> 
> On the back of his shirt was P. Nuss
> 
> 
> Love seeing all the Harry Potter stuff.  Need to tear myself away from Disney for just a bit to go.



I totally laughed out loud.  That poor kid! Did people tease him...because if I was his friend....I would have!  

I was telling Skip some of these the other night and he was just loving it.  We love grade school humor.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I love seeing the HP stuff, it looks so real.

I do think that the HP books are better suited for older kids say around 10 or maybe 9. Each book gets darker & scarier as Harry ages, the first chapter of the last book in the series almost put me off finishing it! The vision of that was almost too much for me. I did finally read it & I thoroughly loved those books.


----------



## scottmel

Just found your report and am enjoying it! couple questions if you don't mind...I was there opening day at WWohP and perhaps this is why I remember very little - sheer madness!

Last time I did not ride FJ but DH and DD did. I went thru the que with them and then went to child swap area. Am I given a ticket or the ability to ride if I do choose? I have a bad hip/low back and always wait for the verdict from DH on a ride. He claims I could handle it, DD says no! So if I go to the child swap area can I then ride the ride if the verdict comes back to go for it?

Also, assuming I opt NOT to chance FJ, go to the child swap area and wait - can I have our backpack wtih us since I will not be riding or must I check this at the locker?


----------



## Poolrat

jenseib said:


> I totally laughed out loud.  That poor kid! Did people tease him...because if I was his friend....I would have!
> 
> I was telling Skip some of these the other night and he was just loving it.  We love grade school humor.



We would shout it across the pool deck.    Luckily the kid had a sense of humor and we were teens so it was hilarious.  It would be   Hey NUSS   P. NUSS


----------



## Poolrat

jenseib said:


> I totally laughed out loud.  That poor kid! Did people tease him...because if I was his friend....I would have!
> 
> I was telling Skip some of these the other night and he was just loving it.  We love grade school humor.



We would shout it across the pool deck.    Luckily the kid had a sense of humor and we were teens so it was hilarious.  It would be   Hey NUSS   P. NUSS


----------



## Caretames1

Again, please forgive my HP ignorance.... but what is butter beer and what does it taste like?

The rides, are they like scene from the movies?


----------



## hardingk

Caretames1 said:


> Again, please forgive my HP ignorance.... but what is butter beer and what does it taste like?
> 
> The rides, are they like scene from the movies?



Butter Beer tastes like a buttscotch Cream soda. It can be served frozen or just cold, either way, it's amazing and worth the $$ but a lot of calories, especially with the cream topping!

The rides and que are just like to movie! It's amazing!!


----------



## Kathy Jetson

Thats great your going to have your pictures published!

I'm loving all the Harry Potter pictures. We didn't do the wand shop because of the line so I'm glad I got to see your pictures of the inside. That was a long wait.

I didn't know about the triple AAA discount on he butterbeer. We didn't get the frozen one we got the regular one with whip cream. We shared one and it was very sweet. River loved it when we got one the first day. He kept saying he wanted another one. We got another one on our 2nd day there and it was SO HOT that day that the heat and the sweetness really got to him and he felt so sick he actually laid down on the hot pavement! I was afraid he was going to have a heat stroke!

I think Forbidden Journey has the best queue ever! I loved it and we had a 45min. wait. But it was ok because we kept moving.


----------



## jenseib

Wicket's Mom said:


> I love seeing the HP stuff, it looks so real.
> 
> I do think that the HP books are better suited for older kids say around 10 or maybe 9. Each book gets darker & scarier as Harry ages, the first chapter of the last book in the series almost put me off finishing it! The vision of that was almost too much for me. I did finally read it & I thoroughly loved those books.



You are right. I think they were written for preteens, but as the series goes on, they seem to age with the kids who started reading them at a preteen age.



scottmel said:


> Just found your report and am enjoying it! couple questions if you don't mind...I was there opening day at WWohP and perhaps this is why I remember very little - sheer madness!
> 
> Last time I did not ride FJ but DH and DD did. I went thru the que with them and then went to child swap area. Am I given a ticket or the ability to ride if I do choose? I have a bad hip/low back and always wait for the verdict from DH on a ride. He claims I could handle it, DD says no! So if I go to the child swap area can I then ride the ride if the verdict comes back to go for it?
> 
> Also, assuming I opt NOT to chance FJ, go to the child swap area and wait - can I have our backpack wtih us since I will not be riding or must I check this at the locker?




I bet it was madness!
I'm not sure what kind of hip and back problems you have, but Skip has had the same hip replaced twice, once in Oct of 2009 and then again in Dec of 2010. He rode it with no problems. I have back problems too. I'm basically sore all the time.  I didn't have any more problems with this ride than others.
I think you would have no problem going into the childswap line, as long as you have a child to hang with you. If not, then I'm not sure they will let you. But I am sure you can take the backpack in that line and swap it when you do ride.

Do you ride space Mountain, or rockin rollarcoaster? If you can do those, you can surely do FJ. Those are much harder on my back.



Poolrat said:


> We would shout it across the pool deck.    Luckily the kid had a sense of humor and we were teens so it was hilarious.  It would be   Hey NUSS   P. NUSS



That is so funny. Though if I was Mr. P. Nuss, I would ask to have my shirt redone.  



Caretames1 said:


> Again, please forgive my HP ignorance.... but what is butter beer and what does it taste like?
> 
> The rides, are they like scene from the movies?



It's like a butterscotch cream soda type of a drink. You can have it frozen, which is like a slush or cold. It has a lot of foam on the top too. I liked the foam. It's very sweet though. I tried a cold one the next day and it was much better to me. Less sweet.

They sell it at several carts or in the Hogs head, but at the hogs head the line is not bad at all if any. AND you get 10% off with AAA.  Most of the cart type places don't offer that discount.



hardingk said:


> Butter Beer tastes like a buttscotch Cream soda. It can be served frozen or just cold, either way, it's amazing and worth the $$ but a lot of calories, especially with the cream topping!
> 
> The rides and que are just like to movie! It's amazing!!



No, no calories at all. There are no calories while on vacation....you didn't know that? 



Kathy Jetson said:


> Thats great your going to have your pictures published!
> 
> I'm loving all the Harry Potter pictures. We didn't do the wand shop because of the line so I'm glad I got to see your pictures of the inside. That was a long wait.
> 
> I didn't know about the triple AAA discount on he butterbeer. We didn't get the frozen one we got the regular one with whip cream. We shared one and it was very sweet. River loved it when we got one the first day. He kept saying he wanted another one. We got another one on our 2nd day there and it was SO HOT that day that the heat and the sweetness really got to him and he felt so sick he actually laid down on the hot pavement! I was afraid he was going to have a heat stroke!
> 
> I think Forbidden Journey has the best queue ever! I loved it and we had a 45min. wait. But it was ok because we kept moving.




I liked the regular one much better. I had read about AAA on a couple of TR's and then Barb told me it again. She told me show it everywhere, the worst they could say was no. I think we only forgot to show it once when we ate, and that was because Skip paid when I was in the bathroom.....I should've lef the card with him, but I wasn't thinking.  It always feels good to get a little discount.....even if it isn't much.

The FJ queue is really cool. I was amazed how fast you keep moving for the most part. They did a really good job with it.


----------



## jenseib

*I totally stole this picture from Karin...but I LOVE it.

Happy Easter Everyone!!!




*


----------



## dizneeat

jenseib said:


> *I totally stole this picture from Karin...but I LOVE it.
> 
> Happy Easter Everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I am glad you like it! 

Happy Easter to you and your family, Jen!


----------



## lovegrumpy

Can't wait to hear more. I'm getting more excited about US hopefully I'll enjoy it.


----------



## MichelleTO

Thanks for posting good to hear about Olivanders. We are going with another family in late August and between us we have five teens who are all huge Harry Potter fans. I am still trying to determine if it's really worth our time watching the wand selection. Anyone else been late in the day does it ever slow down?


----------



## macraven

MichelleTO said:


> Thanks for posting good to hear about Olivanders. We are going with another family in late August and between us we have five teens who are all huge Harry Potter fans. I am still trying to determine if it's really worth our time watching the wand selection. Anyone else been late in the day does it ever slow down?



it slows down the last few hours before park closing.


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> I am glad you like it!
> 
> Happy Easter to you and your family, Jen!



That is just the cutest darn thing ever. Did Tom make that? I posted it all over facebook too. 



lovegrumpy said:


> Can't wait to hear more. I'm getting more excited about US hopefully I'll enjoy it.



I've been working on pictures today, so I should have another post up tomorrow! 
Go in knowing it's not the same as Disney. Some things are better and some are not. But it is still great fun. And some rides really blow Disney out of the water. And it has more thrill rides as well. I'm not a thrill ride junky, but I knwo for some, thats a major draw.



MichelleTO said:


> Thanks for posting good to hear about Olivanders. We are going with another family in late August and between us we have five teens who are all huge Harry Potter fans. I am still trying to determine if it's really worth our time watching the wand selection. Anyone else been late in the day does it ever slow down?



From what I hear, it's busy through most of the day. I can't verify it because we did IoA in the early part of the day and never made it back in the evenings.

It was fun to do once, but not something I wil lbe dying to get back to.



macraven said:


> it slows down the last few hours before park closing.



Thanks!   Good to know!


----------



## jenseib

*We headed out in search of a smoking area. Just a heads up for those who do smoke, there is not any smoking areas in WWoHP. There is one right outside the gates in the Lost Continent though.
 I tried to take a few more pictures as we headed that way, which was tricky to do with a cup of butterbeer in my hand.


























Into the Lost Continent and directly to your right is a little cove for the smokers.






Claire sat and drank her Butterbeer, this is when she told us she didn’t care for it anymore.











We found out then that Skip has spilled the foam from his butterbeer all over the backsack. How he did this, I have no clue, but it was really foamy and gross. I had a few napkins and tried to clean it up the best I could and it appeared it hadn’t gotten on anything IN the backsack.

We just sat and relaxed a bit…well they sat, I kept taking pictures and sipping on my butterbeer.


























Skip and I split Claire’s butterbeer into our glasses and went off towards Seuss Landing before Claire exploded. This was all she could talk about.






As you can see, I still kept taking pictures in route to Seussland.

















































*


----------



## jenseib

*This area is really neat looking.






You can see Claire off to the side of the picture.  Yep, she was on a mission and wasnt going to wait around for my picture taking.


























A look across the lake.






And now we enter the world of Dr. Seuss.


























This place is so colorful! I loved looking everywhere here.
















We stopped for a ride on the The High in the Sky Seuss Trolley Train Ride! This has 2 tracks, and one of the tips I had been given was to ride both tracks because each were a little different. Only one track was running at this time, so we got in line. I took a picture of the wait time, but it didnt come out. Perhaps they were changing the time when I did it. I think the wait was about 10 minutes. This area was much calmer and quieter than the WWoHP was.











This ride featured the Sneetches.


























Almost there!














*


----------



## dizneeat

Oh, how I love to see all those photos! Claire looks so cute in her outfit! 

Did you go and see Poseidon's Fury? It is a neat little show and quite nice in the summer to get out of the blazing sun. 

We love that little train ride! So fun ..... and I guess it would mean so much more to us if you only knew the story!  Dr. Suess is not very common here in Austria, so I have no idea what the whole thing is about - but I love the view from the little train.


----------



## GoofyWife

Jen - back on page three trying to catch up on my day off (the laundry and house cleaning can wait a minute) but I had to laugh about how Skip calls out the names of towns when he drives and turns them into a dirty word, OMG, my husband does the same thing!  what is it with guys and driving?  I'm going back to read about Universal - when I was thinking of taking my son down this past Christmas, I think I looked at the same package, mainly because of getting in early and having breakfast at the Harry Potter area; going back to catch up and look at your great pictures to get me ready for my trip in May


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> Oh, how I love to see all those photos! Claire looks so cute in her outfit!
> 
> Did you go and see Poseidon's Fury? It is a neat little show and quite nice in the summer to get out of the blazing sun.
> 
> We love that little train ride! So fun ..... and I guess it would mean so much more to us if you only knew the story!  Dr. Suess is not very common here in Austria, so I have no idea what the whole thing is about - but I love the view from the little train.



We did eventually go see that too. We had a heck of a wait for it though. Probably the longest one the whole trip.

I can barely remember the Sneetch story, but it has something to do with On set of sneetchs have stars on their bellies and the other doesn't (I think) and they keep trying to change to outdo each other. I'll have to pick up the book again and read...to Claire of course, not for myself.  



GoofyWife said:


> Jen - back on page three trying to catch up on my day off (the laundry and house cleaning can wait a minute) but I had to laugh about how Skip calls out the names of towns when he drives and turns them into a dirty word, OMG, my husband does the same thing!  what is it with guys and driving?  I'm going back to read about Universal - when I was thinking of taking my son down this past Christmas, I think I looked at the same package, mainly because of getting in early and having breakfast at the Harry Potter area; going back to catch up and look at your great pictures to get me ready for my trip in May



I do think it's a man thing. I know several guys who do this, or change words to a song.  Skip just thinks he's so clever.  

That was a decent package. The room was dirt cheap actually.That won Skip over. He's a value kind of guy. He says he doesn't care about moeny, but then when given the options he goes for the chepest he can. He can't see spending money on any luxury accomidations.   Which is why I am splurging a bit when I go down with Claire in Nov...which will be announced at a later date.  I am going to try and take more down time as well. We'll see how that works out.


----------



## mickeystoontown

I can see why Claire was on a mission to get to Seuss Landing....it's so darn cute and colorful!  But, I can also see why you were lagging behind taking pictures on the way over.    Every time I read/see Universal trip reports, it makes me want to go back.  It's been so long since we've been there. I think Hunter was 3.


----------



## mickeystoontown

jenseib said:


> He can't see spending money on any luxury accomidations.   Which is why I am splurging a bit when I go down with Claire in Nov...which will be announced at a later date.  I am going to try and take more down time as well. We'll see how that works out.



A later date?  Ugh!  You know that inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## jenseib

mickeystoontown said:


> I can see why Claire was on a mission to get to Seuss Landing....it's so darn cute and colorful!  But, I can also see why you were lagging behind taking pictures on the way over.    Every time I read/see Universal trip reports, it makes me want to go back.  It's been so long since we've been there. I think Hunter was 3.




It's a great place for pictures. That alone made this trip so worth it. Plus we did actually enjoy it too.  



mickeystoontown said:


> A later date?  Ugh!  You know that inquiring minds want to know!



Insert evil laugh......


----------



## RinkyTinkyTinky

The Dr. Suess area looks really cool!  I love all the colors.  I'd be rushing you to get there too if I was Claire's age! 

I can't blame Claire on the butter beer if it was a butterscotch flavor.  That is a strong taste for a drink.  I love butterscotch and I'm not even sure I would like that.   Don't you love how kids can change their opinion from one extreme to another though in a matter of seconds!


----------



## mousetravel

jenseib said:


> *I totally stole this picture from Karin...but I LOVE it.
> 
> Happy Easter Everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





This is TOO cute!



jenseib said:


> You can see Claire off to the side of the picture.  Yep, she was on a mission and wasnt going to wait around for my picture taking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This place is so colorful! I loved looking everywhere here.



That's so funny! I'd be in a hurry to get there, too. It looks so cute!

Also, they're leaving you behind in the other picture, too!!


----------



## MEK

Holy crap!  I am late for this TR, but I'm hear now.  Back to read!


----------



## Caretames1

Kadence is "in jealously" over Seussland!  She a Seuss fan, and wants to go there now. I hate to tell her, but it may be a few years! Daddy told her that he's not gotten his Disney fill yet.

All the scenery( lost contentant) is pretty neat, is that part of a different land?


----------



## MEK

I'm not completely caught up, but your pictures are fantastic and I really enjoyed seeing the queue of forbidden journey.

I am confused - where you able to get in with the early entry.  I really want to try that ride.  It looks and sounds so cool.

I love that picture of you and Claire that you put in your ticker.

Did Skip ever figure out how to wear his backpack?


----------



## francis6306

I like the idea of Suessland and I would love to go back and ride the coasters again but I love Mickey too much!


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> *I totally stole this picture from Karin...but I LOVE it.
> 
> Happy Easter Everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I would totally steal that photo too! It's awesome! 

I'm loving the tour through Seussland. We've only been there once but it definitely left an impression. I LOVED the Cat in the Hat ride. But really, just the atmosphere........ it was all wonderful. We were there at Christmas and saw the Grinch stage show. It was really fun.


----------



## annmarieda

I envy you going with Claire to Seuss Land.  I think she is a great age for it.  When we went with my kids...(prior to dd being born) they were just a bit outside the age group to really enjoy it.  
Such a fun area!


----------



## Kathy Jetson

That's funny Claire was leaving you in the dust to get to Seuss Land! I loved taking pictures of everything too and they didn't want to wait on me either.

We had to wait about 25 or 30min. to get on the trolley train ride. I thought is was really cute. Did you get to take pictures while you were on the ride? They kept making announcements that we couldn't take pictures. We couldn't take them on the cat in the hat ride either.

Can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## natebenma

Great pictures of Sesussland!  My teen and tween were not impressed by this land at all, so I didn't get to see much of it.    My boys were speeding out of there the same way Claire was speeding in!



Kathy Jetson said:


> We had to wait about 25 or 30min. to get on the trolley train ride. I thought is was really cute. Did you get to take pictures while you were on the ride? They kept making announcements that we couldn't take pictures. We couldn't take them on the cat in the hat ride either.



We experienced a lot of camera restrictions at IoA and US (especially Jurassic Park and Rip Saw Falls), but I was able to take pictures on the High in the Sky Trolley.  I loved the views from there.


----------



## jenseib

RinkyTinkyTinky said:


> The Dr. Suess area looks really cool!  I love all the colors.  I'd be rushing you to get there too if I was Claire's age!
> 
> I can't blame Claire on the butter beer if it was a butterscotch flavor.  That is a strong taste for a drink.  I love butterscotch and I'm not even sure I would like that.   Don't you love how kids can change their opinion from one extreme to another though in a matter of seconds!



Claire is famous for going with one extreme to the other. Just today she had a hard time deciding on buying lunch at school. One minute it was a big yes and the next it was no way...she ended up buying.



*********** said:


> This is TOO cute!
> 
> 
> 
> That's so funny! I'd be in a hurry to get there, too. It looks so cute!
> 
> Also, they're leaving you behind in the other picture, too!!



Yep, they leave me in the dust any chance they can get!  



MEK said:


> Holy crap!  I am late for this TR, but I'm hear now.  Back to read!



Thats OK. I'm going kind of slowly anyways.  Welcome!!



Caretames1 said:


> Kadence is "in jealously" over Seussland!  She a Seuss fan, and wants to go there now. I hate to tell her, but it may be a few years! Daddy told her that he's not gotten his Disney fill yet.
> 
> All the scenery( lost contentant) is pretty neat, is that part of a different land?



Seussland is really cool and neat on the eyes. I just kept looking around and taking it al lin. Like a childs Fantasyland.....well not quite, as we all know where the "real" Fantasyland is. 



MEK said:


> I'm not completely caught up, but your pictures are fantastic and I really enjoyed seeing the queue of forbidden journey.
> 
> I am confused - where you able to get in with the early entry.  I really want to try that ride.  It looks and sounds so cool.
> 
> I love that picture of you and Claire that you put in your ticker.
> 
> Did Skip ever figure out how to wear his backpack?



Yes, we could get in with early enrty because we were at a good neighbor hotel booked through Universal.. I highly recommend the early entry for the Harry Potter area. It just gets crazy packed in there.

Thanks. We don't have too many pictures of the 2 of us together, so I really like when we get one...and I look halfway decent in it.

No, Skip mostly wore it around his neck the whole time. I think that was his way of rebelling against me for making him carry it.



francis6306 said:


> I like the idea of Suessland… and I would love to go back and ride the coasters again… but I love Mickey too much!



I know the feeling. It's hard to leave Mickey. But this is a fun place too. I would say I really like Universal over Hollywood Studios.



mom2rtk said:


> I would totally steal that photo too! It's awesome!
> 
> I'm loving the tour through Seussland. We've only been there once but it definitely left an impression. I LOVED the Cat in the Hat ride. But really, just the atmosphere........ it was all wonderful. We were there at Christmas and saw the Grinch stage show. It was really fun.



They did a good job and theming is Seussy....(thats a new word I made up...start spreading it around. )

We have seen a few Christmas pictures online and I bet it would be great fun to be there then too.



annmarieda said:


> I envy you going with Claire to Seuss Land.  I think she is a great age for it.  When we went with my kids...(prior to dd being born) they were just a bit outside the age group to really enjoy it.
> Such a fun area!



She was a perfect age for it and they had recently celebrated Dr. Seuss' b-day at school too. So she was still in the Seuss mood. Plus we had recently seen the Lorax as well.



Kathy Jetson said:


> That's funny Claire was leaving you in the dust to get to Seuss Land! I loved taking pictures of everything too and they didn't want to wait on me either.
> 
> We had to wait about 25 or 30min. to get on the trolley train ride. I thought is was really cute. Did you get to take pictures while you were on the ride? They kept making announcements that we couldn't take pictures. We couldn't take them on the cat in the hat ride either.
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens next!



I was excited about Harry Potter, but I knew her goal was Seuss Landing. It was probably torture walking through it first thing and not being able to stop.

I did take pictures on the train, but they didn't turn out to grand. I posted what I took. I never got the announcement there. I actually didn't even know you couldn't there.  I also took a few on Cat in the Hat....knowing I wasn't supposed to and announcement came on, but I couldn't hear what it said, but Skip did and told me to put the darn theing away so we don't get kicked out.


----------



## jenseib

natebenma said:


> Great pictures of Sesussland!  My teen and tween were not impressed by this land at all, so I didn't get to see much of it.    My boys were speeding out of there the same way Claire was speeding in!
> 
> 
> 
> We experienced a lot of camera restrictions at IoA and US (especially Jurassic Park and Rip Saw Falls), but I was able to take pictures on the High in the Sky Trolley.  I loved the views from there.



Thats funny!  Even though we spent some time there, I know we didn't see it all and she probably would've loved it if we stayed in the are longer.


----------



## jenseib

*Time to board the Trolley Train. Skip and Claire rode together.






I thought I would be riding by myself, but I had a guy jump in behind me. I’m not sure why, as the line wasn’t long and his family didn’t appear to be in any cars near us.  It was fine, but I thought it just seemed weird.  And then I had trouble getting shots while we rode because he was in my way for some of the better things…..plus moving and not having the correct settings on the camera didn’t help as well.
If it was a family member with my, I would’ve elbowed them out of the way, but I couldn’t do that with a stranger.  Darn!






The trolley goes through the Circus McGrukus Café and I took a REALLY bad picture as we went through.





















I guess for some reason I felt the need to take a picture of this cactus.






I really liked this view.
















Another great view.






The ride is very basic; not thrills, but Claire loved it. You can see some really cute things too, but, like I said, I didn’t get pictures of most of it.

Onward we went.











And we came across the Lorax themed area…which of course is a big hit right now with the movie just being out.


























I’m not sure exactly what this area was about. We didn’t walk through it, but I did see it had a path and at one time I saw a TM standing outside the door of the Once-ler’s house and it looked like she was going to go inside.  I don’t know if us regular folks can do that or not.*


----------



## jenseib

Kathy Jetson said:


> That's funny Claire was leaving you in the dust to get to Seuss Land! I loved taking pictures of everything too and they didn't want to wait on me either.
> 
> We had to wait about 25 or 30min. to get on the trolley train ride. I thought is was really cute. Did you get to take pictures while you were on the ride? They kept making announcements that we couldn't take pictures. We couldn't take them on the cat in the hat ride either.
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens next!



I just realized that though I had edited them, I hadn't psted the pictures I took on the trolley yet.  I just did now.  LOL


----------



## francis6306

So cute.  You ALMOST have me convinced to go over there on our next trip!


----------



## jenseib

francis6306 said:


> So cute.  You ALMOST have me convinced to go over there on our next trip!



It is a fun place to explore.


----------



## annmarieda

Great update with great pics!  Looks like it was a nice sunny and bright day!  Oh to see blue skies.... it is rainy here today.


----------



## jenseib

annmarieda said:


> Great update with great pics!  Looks like it was a nice sunny and bright day!  Oh to see blue skies.... it is rainy here today.



It was a fantastic day weather wise. It actually got pretty darn hot. I could go for one of those days right now too.


----------



## SharonK0527

All caught up!  Loving the TR!  My DD was the same way as Claire - she liked the Butterbeer for the first few minutes and I ended up finishing the rest.

Can't wait for the next update!


----------



## jenseib

SharonK0527 said:


> All caught up!  Loving the TR!  My DD was the same way as Claire - she liked the Butterbeer for the first few minutes and I ended up finishing the rest.
> 
> Can't wait for the next update!



I definitely think it's too sweet. Maybe half a cup would be better....or the option to buy a smaller cup. if we ever get it again, we will share for sure.


----------



## jenseib

*Our next destination was One Fish Two Fish.











Claire had also watched youtube videos of this ride. It’s very much like Dumbo…..with a twist.  There is a song that plays while you ride and tells you when to go up and down.   If you don’t follow it, you have the chance at getting wet.  YEP!  They have fish along the sides that like to squirt you.  This is exactly what Claire wanted.  I on the other hand wanted to stay dry.

The line wasn’t too long. We just had to wait a couple of cycles before it was our turn.











Soon it was our turn to board. The girl was trying to get the 3 of us to ride together and I kept telling her no. She said the seats were big and we would be fine, again, I told her no. She kept at it, and I just flat out said no over and over.  I’m glad I stuck to that decision. There was NO WAY the 3 of us would’ve fit in one car.

 Claire chose to ride with Skip…Yay! I could avoid getting wet!






Skip told me after, that it was tight with just the 2 of them in the car, he couldn’t see how I would’ve made it in with them.






Soon we were taking off and I tried to follow the song and take pictures at the same time.











I quickly found that following the songs directions was NOT working for me. I couldn't go up or down fast enough…and got shot in the ear with water.  UGH!  I hate that feeling.

After playing around, I realized that staying up worked best for me. There were less sprays at the top and if you watched carefully you could dip under them just enough.  I pretty much avoided most of the water squirts once I figured that out.

Here’s a couple more I took while riding.











We saw that The Cat in the Hat was out for autographs, but Claire had to go potty, so we dashed over there first and used the restroom. When we came back he was still out, along with a few other characters, one being the Grinch.  We got in the short line for the Cat and met him. Claire calls him Dr. Seuss all the time.  I try to tell her that Dr. Seuss is the guy who wrote the story, but she keeps forgetting.  LOL

We pulled out our cute pillowcase for signatures and she went up and met with him.












As you can see, Claire and Skip got a little wetter than I did. Claire was aiming for the water.  LOL
















It was then announced that the characters were going in and would be out for a show shortly.  That was OK by Claire, because the Grinch looked scary to her anyways.  This became a theme with every character there.

Skip and Claire sat down for the show, and I walked away, but for the life of me I have no clue why or where.
 I took these pictures though.











I must’ve just strolled the area, I guess.  I came back shortly and took a few pictures of the show that had already started.


































*


----------



## jenseib

*After the show was over the characters came down for autographs. Claire said no, but I insisted she meet up with the Things since she was wearing a thing outfit and bow.
She reluctantly gave in and had a blast with them.  Ill warn you now. I took over 20 pictures of her with them. I cut it down a bit on what I am posting, but you know me, I like to post pictures.





















Her outfit and hair bow was a big hit with them.


























They both signed her pillowcase, but I wasnt thinking and hadnt moved the embroidery hoop after the Cat had signed, so all 3 signatures are smooshed in 1 small area.





















That was fun, but she wouldnt go visit with anyone else. The lines were not bad at all for the characters, a lot less than most Disney lines, but she didnt want to wait and she wasnt as familiar with most of these guys either.

We headed off towards the Cat in the Hat ride.  The line was posted as being 10 minutes, not bad at all.  I took a couple of pics while in the cue.











When we got towards the front they asked for a party of 3Thats us!  So we got to cut up and get right on.  The TMs fussed over Claires outfit too.  She loves it when they do that.

You are not supposed to be taking pictures on this ride.but I didtill I got caught. I guess they have cameras watching you because a little ways in we heard an announcement. I couldnt understand what it said, but Skip did and told me to put that camera away before we get kicked out.  OOPS!  It was just as well, because I took some really bad pictures anyways.



























I must say, this is an awesome dark ride.  I really liked the story inside and I think its better than many of the Disney dark rides.  One thing to knowthis ride spins every so often. And not just a small spin, a pretty wicked one. It was fun, but after one ride for me, I was done. Claire on the other hand was not. She wanted to go right back on, so Skip took her on and I told them Id be in the area waiting.  I checked out the gift shop and took a few pictures.











I really loved these Thing tank tops. I debated and decided if I was to get one; it would be when we left so I didnt have to carry it around all day.









*


----------



## jenseib

*Dis is totally acting whacky. It was down last night for updates and today I am fighting it all the way. Posting is hard.  I had to try a couple of browsers to be able to add color to my text.  And then when I do post I get all sorts of codes flashing.  Didn't they just update the site less than 2 months ago.  I know it's a big group here, but this gets so hard to work with at times.  Good thing I am loyal to Dis.*


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I'm experiencing the same problems with the Dis. I want my color back! I was also no longer logged in either.

The Suess pictures are so colorful. That area is not my cup of tea. I liked the Cat in the Hat book & some others, but I don't like any of the new stuff. The Lorax is a bit too preachy & so is the Sneeches for my taste.


----------



## Kathy Jetson

The dis isn't showing me my subscribed threads so I have to go through all the different forums to fine them  It threw me out 2 days ago so I gave it a break. I hope they get it fixed soon.


----------



## TyTysMommy

Where did you get Claire's Thing 1 outfit?  It looks homemade.  Did you have someone make it for you?  I am really liking it.


----------



## dizneeat

Here's another one not happy with how the DIS is acting lately. Lost two updates, no more reminders of new posts ...... what's up??????


BUT, as always I love your update, Jen. The One Fish, Two Fish ride sounds fun - never been on, but we have been on the Cat in the Hat one and heard that announcement a few times too! Not that I did photos.  

You know, with all the time we have spent there, we never even realized there was a show?   Is that a new thing?


----------



## natebenma

Fantastic updates!  Great pictures in Seussland!!  This is the closest I have been and the most I have seen of the One Fish Two Fish ride and the Cat in the Hat attraction.  

The pictures of Claire with the Cat in the Hat and the Things are just priceless.  I could see why they were intrigued by her outfit.  

Seriously, what is up with the photo restrictions at Universal?


----------



## jenseib

Wicket's Mom said:


> I'm experiencing the same problems with the Dis. I want my color back! I was also no longer logged in either.
> 
> The Suess pictures are so colorful. That area is not my cup of tea. I liked the Cat in the Hat book & some others, but I don't like any of the new stuff. The Lorax is a bit too preachy & so is the Sneeches for my taste.



Dis is really wonky. I alot of times when I hit the link in my email notification it is taking me to the first page of the thread. Boy thats frustrating.  And I have to keep signing in too.

Seuss Landing is very colorful.  I don't know if I have ever even read the Lorax. I keep telling Claire we need to get the book from the library, but we haven't made it there to get it yet.



Kathy Jetson said:


> The dis isn't showing me my subscribed threads so I have to go through all the different forums to fine them  It threw me out 2 days ago so I gave it a break. I hope they get it fixed soon.



I have to keep signing in too. It's weird. I do hope they get this upgrade done soon. The last one seemed to take weeks and it was just starting to run smoothly and slightly faster again and then WHAM.  I have noticed on some threads ,my pictures say they have been mover (the little photobucket logo) and they haven't.  



TyTysMommy said:


> Where did you get Claire's Thing 1 outfit?  It looks homemade.  Did you have someone make it for you?  I am really liking it.



I had it made by a person who is on facebook that does customs.  She was so nice and she got it done encredibly fast for me. I really liked that outfit too.



dizneeat said:


> Here's another one not happy with how the DIS is acting lately. Lost two updates, no more reminders of new posts ...... what's up??????
> 
> 
> BUT, as always I love your update, Jen. The One Fish, Two Fish ride sounds fun - never been on, but we have been on the Cat in the Hat one and heard that announcement a few times too! Not that I did photos.
> 
> You know, with all the time we have spent there, we never even realized there was a show?   Is that a new thing?



I am so frustrated over this too. It seems like if I get a chance to get on it's down or too slow. Or I have to sign in again.

The Seuss area is very cute for kids and for people who like to take lots of pictures.     ....not that I know any.   

The show was kind off to the side hidden a bit. It's near the 1 fish 2 fish ride. I had heard others talk about them over the years, so it's been there for a little while at least.



natebenma said:


> Fantastic updates!  Great pictures in Seussland!!  This is the closest I have been and the most I have seen of the One Fish Two Fish ride and the Cat in the Hat attraction.
> 
> The pictures of Claire with the Cat in the Hat and the Things are just priceless.  I could see why they were intrigued by her outfit.
> 
> Seriously, what is up with the photo restrictions at Universal?



I was frustrated a bit with the photo restrictions. I can see if they say no flash photograpy, but otherwise, who cares. I guess it's for safety?   I know when we went to Cedar Point last year, they were all antsy about people taking photos while riding as well.


----------



## mousetravel

Those character pics are so cute! Love the Dr Seuss area. We had debated on adding a Universal day to our trip, but decided not to. Maybe we'll squeeze in a day at Universal next time! After seeing your pics, I definately want to go!


----------



## jenseib

*********** said:


> Those character pics are so cute! Love the Dr Seuss area. We had debated on adding a Universal day to our trip, but decided not to. Maybe we'll squeeze in a day at Universal next time! After seeing your pics, I definately want to go!



I am really glad we did it. I think we'll be going back in the future as Skip really enjoyed it.


----------



## SgtClaymore

Universal is really fun and by the looks of it y'all had a great trip too! I'm going back in May and I can't wait...


----------



## RinkyTinkyTinky

Love the character pics with Thing 1 and Thing 2!  Claire looks really cute in her matching outfit!


----------



## photographymom517

You can add me to the list of people frustrated with DIS!  I tried every browser too the other day & nothing was working.  I actually didn't even bother trying to get on DIS for a couple weeks -- it was just driving me nuts!!!  

I love those pics from the show!!!  I love the Lorax!!!  I have a cute story too -- since the new movie is coming out, the previews have been all over tv for a few weeks, maybe a month.  Well every time it's on, I tell Luke "we have to go see the Lorax!!!"  He hasn't gone to his first movie yet so I was hoping he'd go see it with me.  Well, my dad took him and my nephew to Toys r Us and let them buy whatever they wanted.  Guess what he bought?!  He bought the Lorax DVD (the older version) for me!  He kept telling my dad "This isn't for me, it's for my mommy.  She wants to see this DVD."  

Anyway, had to share!  I thought of the story again when I saw your pics of the Lorax!  

I really want that Thing 1 mug!  I'll have to remember that for the future!  The tank tops were cute too, did you end up buying one?  Every time I say I'll go back for something, I never end up going back.

I love when the characters make a big fuss out of the kids outfits!  Too cute!!!  The pics of Thing 1 and Thing 2 with Claire are all great!!!  Never apologize for posting too many pictures!  

It seems like light years since I've been to Universal.  Nothing you're posting about looks familiar at all!  My memory must not be what it used to be!   

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## jenseib

SgtClaymore said:


> Universal is really fun and by the looks of it y'all had a great trip too! I'm going back in May and I can't wait...



We did. It was very different than our normal Disney trips, but we had a blast.



RinkyTinkyTinky said:


> Love the character pics with Thing 1 and Thing 2!  Claire looks really cute in her matching outfit!



I love that outfit of Claires. I am so happy I found it and ordered it and she was able to make it in time. It's comfy and cute.



photographymom517 said:


> You can add me to the list of people frustrated with DIS!  I tried every browser too the other day & nothing was working.  I actually didn't even bother trying to get on DIS for a couple weeks -- it was just driving me nuts!!!
> 
> I love those pics from the show!!!  I love the Lorax!!!  I have a cute story too -- since the new movie is coming out, the previews have been all over tv for a few weeks, maybe a month.  Well every time it's on, I tell Luke "we have to go see the Lorax!!!"  He hasn't gone to his first movie yet so I was hoping he'd go see it with me.  Well, my dad took him and my nephew to Toys r Us and let them buy whatever they wanted.  Guess what he bought?!  He bought the Lorax DVD (the older version) for me!  He kept telling my dad "This isn't for me, it's for my mommy.  She wants to see this DVD."
> 
> Anyway, had to share!  I thought of the story again when I saw your pics of the Lorax!
> 
> I really want that Thing 1 mug!  I'll have to remember that for the future!  The tank tops were cute too, did you end up buying one?  Every time I say I'll go back for something, I never end up going back.
> 
> I love when the characters make a big fuss out of the kids outfits!  Too cute!!!  The pics of Thing 1 and Thing 2 with Claire are all great!!!  Never apologize for posting too many pictures!
> 
> It seems like light years since I've been to Universal.  Nothing you're posting about looks familiar at all!  My memory must not be what it used to be!
> 
> Can't wait to read more!



I've never seen the old Lorax, but i did see it was on DVD...for an outragious price of course, because the new movie is out. 
Now if I remember right, you've never been to Islands of Adventre, right?  Or am I thinking of someone else?  So far, all my pictures are from there.

We'll be moving on later in the afternoon.


----------



## jenseib

*After a roam around the gift shop I ventured outside.






I roamed a bit and took a few pictures.
















And I had read about this spot. A spot where you could get a good shot of the Discovery center at Jurassic park across the River. So I took a picture, of course!  






And this one too.






Then a couple started talking to me for a bit. We were talking cameras. They had recently bought an SLR and were asking questions. After a bit of talking, I found they had just gotten married on Sat. (this is now Tuesday) and they  were on their honeymoon.  Everyone say AWWWWW!

I realized I better get back and see if my crew was waiting for me. I took a few more pictures on the way.











No sign of them yet. I went and looked at the wait time and it had change to 30 minutes. I wasn’t sure how long they had been gone, but I figured I wouldn’t have to wait much longer.

More pictures.





















I decided to just sit in front of the gift shop and wait….and wait…and wait. Still no sign, but there was a churro stand right there, so I decided it was time for a snack and purchased one.  The carts don’t take the AAA card…I asked though, just to be sure.






It was good, but it wasn’t fresh. But it did its job. I ate about half and then tucked it in my bag to save for Claire.  And then I waited some more.  I had to go potty, and I debated on leaving. I knew as soon as I did, they would come out, but finally I gave in and left my post and headed towards the bathroom.
I kid you not, as soon as I was in there I got the beep from Skip. (We have Nextel phones and use the two way talk feature, like a walkie talkie.)

I told him I was on my way and headed off towards Cat in the Hat. But they weren’t there! I beeped him back and asked where he was. He said he found a smoking section and was sitting there. His directions were terrible. He said he was under the trolley tracks behind a place with balls on top.  Seriously?  The tracks run all over, and as for a building with balls on top…no such thing.  He elaborated by telling me he was sitting near tables with umbrellas…..no help at all.  Finally I broke down and asked a TM where the nearest smoking section was and she pointed the way. It was actually very close to the bathrooms and not anywhere near Cat in the Hat. We had to of passed each other at some point.

Oh well, they were found (and not behind a building with balls on it either) and I pulled out the churro and gave it to Claire.  It was a big hit with her.











I took a couple of pictures of the area.
















And we pulled out Perry and took a picture of him too.






We now were going to make our way over to Jurassic Park.  As we walked we noticed that the Poseidon’s Fury Show line wasn’t too long. It said 30 minutes, but hardly anyone was standing outside, so it couldn’t be too long of a wait, right?  We followed a few people towards the line entrance and they asked what this was. The TM told them it was a walk through special effects show.  That sounded OK and we decided to give it a shot, but evidently not fast enough, because the guy behind us asked me if we were going in. I said “ I think so” and kept moving. It kind of irked me , as we couldn’t move any faster than the people in front of us, but evidently this guy was special and needed to get in line a bit faster.
We stood in line outside and waited till they let us in.  I took a couple of pictures while waiting.





















It soon became apparent that this line was going anywhere fast. And being outside was HOT!  We got in line at 11:40 and the sun was doing its magic!  The line was getting very long behind us too.  And then the express people…I think I cursed them a few times this trip.  They just kept pouring in, which meant we would be waiting longer. Go away express pass people!!!

You can tell Claire was getting a bit impatient.






Speaking of impatient….”Mr. Impatient” behind us was going nuts. He kept checking his watch and wiggling around. It was just he and his son, and I am not sure if they had to meet up with others or not, but he surely did not want to wait….Now he would be a perfect candidate for Express pass.

Finally we were let into the building, only to find that this is another line as well.  At least it was cool in there.  And dark!  I took this picture and then put my camera away.






This line barely moved at all.  Finally we got to move up a bit and the railing split away from the wall a bit. Mr. Impatient took this as there were now 2 lines and dashed past me to go in the other line. It clearly wasn’t another line as the railing only was about a foot away from the wall and got narrower as it went on….and Mr. Impatient quickly found that out. Plus he was the only guy going that way.  So he came back and clawed his way back through to get back in the same spot he was in before.  Luckily the people behind him were nice enough to let him back in.

At about 12:15 a TM was walking up and down the express pass line and Mr. Impatient asked her how long it would be. She was foreign and very hard to understand, but from what I could gather they were running behind and it would be about 30 minutes from this point, also depending on how many express pass people came into line between now and then. She did tell us that the line would get much longer after the Sinbad show let out, which would be shortly. Oh Man!  I was becoming Mrs. Impatient then.  Mr. Impatient talked to his son and they got out of line. I guess they had more important things to do.

We stuck it out though. We could see the next door and we had already wasted 30 minutes here, why not another 30.  Luckily the wait wasn’t quite that long and soon we made it to through the next door.
We let out a sigh of relief as they were counting people going through and we made it. We are famous for being stopped right before we can enter.
We had to wait a little longer in this next room, but it wasn’t too bad and where we standing at, we could actually sit on a ledge and take a load off our feet.

Finally it was our turn.  The show is neat, not great, and not worth a long wait, but if you can do it with a short wait, I recommend it. You go from room to room with different scenes of special effects and a story about Poseidon.  We have a guide that takes you through each scene and interacts with the show.
The last room there is a fight with Poseidon and his rival. Whose name totally escapes me?  But I had to laugh, because he looked like a Power Ranger. I didn’t know there were Power Rangers back in the time of the Gods, but maybe I’m wrong?  LOL!  As we exited Skip told Claire that Poseidon was Ariel’s father.  I quickly said no, King Triton is. So we figure he must be her grandfather then.  No clue if any of this being true, but Claire accepted it and said if she saw Ariel she would ask.*


----------



## jenseib

*It had been 1 hour and 10 minutes from the time we got in line till we walked out of the show.  Like I said, it was neat, but I would never wait that long for it.

I shot one picture as we headed out.






We were still on a mission to get to Jurassic Park. That means you have to go through the WWoHP to get there.  And once again, I was clicking away with my camera.
















I tried to get some pictures of the windows….not a very easy task with the glare.






Nope, not so good, let’s get closer and see if that works.






No, not at all, but it’s a nice picture of the reflection of the buildings behind me.











And because you can never have enough castle pictures, I took a few more of those as well….except it was crowded and I got Mr. Baseball Caps head in it. 






Let’s try this again.











Somewhere along the way we lost Skip. It was very crowded and really hard to stay together.  I kept looking back for his green shirt, but I couldn’t see him.

A side not on his green shirt… Skip doesn’t have a lot of nice clothes.  He’s a dairy farmer and he wears cruddy clothes everyday pretty much.  And then when he does dress up, he tends to wear the same few things over and over.  I actually will rotate clothes on his closet rack so he can’t find some things that he wears over and over so we can have some variety. But he still seems to find them.  LOL!  
Last year when we were planning our cruise, and at that point, Skip was planning to come with us; I had been out shopping and scored 3 T-shirts for $1 each on clearance at JC Pennys.  I got him a green, a yellow, and a turquoise blue one.   I then put them into hiding. T-shirts suffer a not so nice fate at our house.  He will put a nice one on for tractor pulling and by the end of the night it has grease and crud all over it. I didn’t want these shirts to suffer the same fate.  When he pulled this shirt out that morning to wear, he was clueless.  “Hey, where did these t-shirts come from?”  LOL!  “Oh, I got them last year on clearance and have had them packed away for our next vacation”.  LOL!

So back to our Trip Report…..We lost Skip, but we kept going. I beeped him and I think he said he stopped off in the bathroom. So we told him to make his way out of Hogsmeade and we would be waiting there.
I decided to take a picture of Claire while we waited. It’s a hard thing to do because EVERYONE there had the same thought and it was crowded.






I even took a picture of another couple while we waited.

And then I took some more pictures.











We spotted this boat. It appears that someone must’ve been cleaning the river, though we never spotted the human doing so.






We walked across the bridge because it was just too busy waiting there and spotted the arch!






And the Jurassic Park music was playing….just to get you in the right mood.

No Claire, don’t go in there, there are dinosaurs that will eat you as a snack!  Evidently she didn’t care!






We waited a little longer and soon we spotted a speck of green coming our way.






Daddy’s here!






On to Jurassic Park!  Well…..kind of sort of…..

When you enter Jurassic park, you can see Hogwarts from a different angle….and you can never have enough castle shots, right?









*


----------



## Caretames1

Finally! I haven't been here too often and even then I couldn't post! I agree the DIS has been awful! Slow, not loading, showing errors! UGH!

Ok, let me go back...



Kadence is making me go to you tube after this to "go" on all those rides in Seuss land. You do have me thinking that maybe US, may be a nice day trip next year.

All your photos are so colorful! I really like the shot of the Castle and Poseidon's face. 


LOL on being told to put your camera away! John got yelled at at the Laugh floor in 2009. 

I swear the way Skip gives directions is hilarious! I'm quilty of "Hey, turn left old oak tree and then right by the Johnson place!" 


Claire looked very happy with Thing 1&2, and of course the pictures made better by her outfit!


John's t-shirts do get stained, not by grease but food! He has a hole in his lip or something!



Ok, I hope that was all, Great updates!!!


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> Finally! I haven't been here too often and even then I couldn't post! I agree the DIS has been awful! Slow, not loading, showing errors! UGH!
> 
> Ok, let me go back...
> 
> 
> 
> Kadence is making me go to you tube after this to "go" on all those rides in Seuss land. You do have me thinking that maybe US, may be a nice day trip next year.
> 
> All your photos are so colorful! I really like the shot of the Castle and Poseidon's face.
> 
> 
> LOL on being told to put your camera away! John got yelled at at the Laugh floor in 2009.
> 
> I swear the way Skip gives directions is hilarious! I'm quilty of "Hey, turn left old oak tree and then right by the Johnson place!"
> 
> 
> Claire looked very happy with Thing 1&2, and of course the pictures made better by her outfit!
> 
> 
> John's t-shirts do get stained, not by grease but food! He has a hole in his lip or something!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I hope that was all, Great updates!!!



I'm fighting Dis a lot too. Just to post those and then edit the few spelling mistakes was a chore.

Skip gets food on his shirts too.  And he thinks you can wear a shirt more than once...even if it is dirty. He just hangs everything back up. So now I try to go through the closet after I know he's wore something and check it. Sure enough, about 98% of the time he has some food on his shirt or pants.  His problem is he uses his clothes for a napkin too...Now I know where Claire gets that.  
It is very colorful there. I have to say that the Jurassic Park area we are coming up on in my next installment is probably the most boring for pictures. It was more plain. Not ugly, but no where near as exciting as many of the other areas of IoA.

Youtube was great to prepare Claire.  But also it put some unneeded fears in her about some other rides, as you will see later this day.

Well after fighting Dis, I suppose I should go and clean up the house a bit and do some laundry.


----------



## annmarieda

great update!  i love the pics  that you can never have too many castle pics.   so true!

sorry you had such a long wait for Poseidon's adventure.  seems like that was the attraction we had the most unbearable wait for too.


----------



## dizneeat

an update! 

I agree on the line for Poseidon's fury being long .... and we have only ever done it in the Express pass lane (sorry, I am making myself pretty small not to be cursed on! )

It's funny, as some of the park looks super familiar and then the HP part looks like a totally different park - guess we will need to head back there sooner or later.  

Had to   when you talked about Skip's new T-shirts. How funny is that.  
And men and directions ......   ..... don't get me started!


----------



## micandminforever

You did a great job capturing the mood of Dr. Seuss in your pictures.  They are so colorful. 

I agree the Poseidon's Fury is ok but not worth waiting in a long line to see.


----------



## jenseib

annmarieda said:


> great update!  i love the pics  that you can never have too many castle pics.   so true!
> 
> sorry you had such a long wait for Poseidon's adventure.  seems like that was the attraction we had the most unbearable wait for too.



I don't know what the deal was, but they totally had that wait time wrong on the sign.  We wouldn't have stopped if we knew it would've been that long.But now we know what is in there, which is good too.



dizneeat said:


> an update!
> 
> I agree on the line for Poseidon's fury being long .... and we have only ever done it in the Express pass lane (sorry, I am making myself pretty small not to be cursed on! )
> 
> It's funny, as some of the park looks super familiar and then the HP part looks like a totally different park - guess we will need to head back there sooner or later.
> 
> Had to   when you talked about Skip's new T-shirts. How funny is that.
> And men and directions ......   ..... don't get me started!



Skip never complained about the express pass people....I think he knew if he did, I would tell him to go get some...or I told you so.   

Was the HP area part of the lost continent before? I know I read about it awhile back, but can't remember what it was.



micandminforever said:


> You did a great job capturing the mood of Dr. Seuss in your pictures.  They are so colorful.
> 
> I agree the Poseidon's Fury is ok but not worth waiting in a long line to see.



Thanks. It's a fun area. It made me cheery and just smile.  Poseidon was ok. If the line was short, I'd do it again, but not much more than 10 minutes.


----------



## dizneeat

jenseib said:


> Skip never complained about the express pass people....I think he knew if he did, I would tell him to go get some...or I told you so.
> 
> Was the HP area part of the lost continent before? I know I read about it awhile back, but can't remember what it was.



For us the Express Pass was one of the main reasons to stay at a UO resort. And we used it whenever we could. 

I THINK it was part of the lost continent. We have not been in a while and right now I cannot put my finger on it.
The only thing I remember pretty clearly is that when they built the area they cut off a huge chunk around the dragons and you had to take a d-tour. I was NOT happy, as it meant more walking in the blazing August sun.


----------



## jenseib

Hey everyone, I wanted to remind you that I have a PTR going on as well and invite those who didn't know to come on over and help with the planning.

It is *HERE*. The trip planning for the cruise starts on page 16, post number 231.


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> For us the Express Pass was one of the main reasons to stay at a UO resort. And we used it whenever we could.
> 
> I THINK it was part of the lost continent. We have not been in a while and right now I cannot put my finger on it.
> The only thing I remember pretty clearly is that when they built the area they cut off a huge chunk around the dragons and you had to take a d-tour. I was NOT happy, as it meant more walking in the blazing August sun.



I believe that is what I read too. I remember people complaining about the detour and I know Dueling dragons is now Dragon Challenge, just re themed, I guess.


----------



## jenseib

*Wow! Dis is even worse today. I am constantly logged out over and over and I have not gotten one notification today for any posts.  I guess I have to do it the old fashion way.*


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Skip is the same as Bob when it concerns his clothes. He will wear a shirt several times before it's put in the wash. Usually after I yell at him!Whenever we travel I usually have to wash his clothes because he puts dirty one back on the hangers.

The Dis cut me off Friday as they were working on the site. I did get my color function back.


----------



## jenseib

Wicket's Mom said:


> Skip is the same as Bob when it concerns his clothes. He will wear a shirt several times before it's put in the wash. Usually after I yell at him!Whenever we travel I usually have to wash his clothes because he puts dirty one back on the hangers.
> 
> The Dis cut me off Friday as they were working on the site. I did get my color function back.



Yes. Yesterday was awful for Dis. I am now getting emails again, so I hope it's back on track.
We'll see how easy this next update goes.


----------



## jenseib

*We are now venturing into Jurassic Park.  And the first scary thing we see!


The Coke Watering Hole.  LOL






We did actually see some dinosaurs on the dinosaur tour though!  (if you’ve seen the movie, you might get that line)






Claire was hesitant about standing near this jeep, after all there was a T-Rex popping out behind it…but basically I forced her to do it.  






On towards the Discovery Center.











I told Skip we were going in here……Why?  What’s in there? Is there a ride?....

I just want to go in…OK?

I have to say this was a bit disappointing to me. I had read it looked very much like the one in the movie…but to me, it had similarities, but not the same.






I told Skip and Claire to stay at the top and I would run down and take their picture.  And now that I think about it, I have no clue what was on the top floor. It must’ve not been too interesting if we didn’t browse it.
















I must also mention that at this point I was getting hungry. I tend to get grumpy when I am hungry, but my goal was to eat at City Walk somewhere, so I wanted to get Jurassic Park off my list and then we planned to head out and eat…..but in the meantime, I was a little grouchy.






These dinosaurs would’ve met their match if they approached me when I was hungry.

Notice this guys name is Beasaur….I think that is because you would BE sore if you got bit by him.






This area was cute with a couple of dinosaurs set up.











They had these little devices that you could look through and tilt the heads back and forth or up and down. I think only this guys device actually worked. We tried the other two and saw nothing and could barely get the head to move at all.





















There was also an area with interactive things to do. Like picking out an egg and then it would do some sort of ultrasound and you could see what type of dinosaur was in there. Sadly this area was crowded and I didn’t have the patience to wait long.  We watched one girl do it and the device didn’t work.  We watched another person do it and again it wasn’t working properly, so we gave up.






Claire really wanted to play with this stuff and looking back, I really feel bad we didn’t spend much time there. I said we would come back and we never did make it.  I rushed us around because of the rumbly in my tumbly.
I took a couple more pictures of the area behind the glass where the “Dr.’s” were working.











And then we headed out the back entrance there.






We took in the views across the lake.









*


----------



## jenseib

*We then made our way up a hill around the building to get back to the front.






Another Jeep………which Claire again refused to stand by.







Hey look!  There’s Hogwarts again.






We moved on and I took a few pictures.   We were looking for the River Adventure.






And we found it, but to our disappointment the line was about an hour long. At this point Claire said she would NOT be riding that ride at all. I never did find out if they had a single riders line, but if they had, we probably would’ve done it that way later on.  Claire had watched the Youtube video before going and remarked about how fake everything was. But NOW she was telling Skip that this ride has dinosaurs that pop out at you and it’s really scary.  LOL.  With the line being so long, my hungry tummy, the extremely hot weather, and Claire’s desire NOT to ride it, we skipped it.
This is one ride I regret never getting to ride.

And once again, we started walking and taking pictures.






We found the Pteranodon Riders and Camp Jurassic.  The Riders had a 50 minute wait…no thanks (and you must have a child with you to be able to ride it as an adult), and I wasn’t about to spend time in a playground…no matter how neat it might be.






Off we go!  My mission now is food.







As we entered Toon Lagoon, Skip suggested we just stop and get a quick service something or other.
 The dino in me roared! “NO!  I want something REAL, like nachos, and I want to sit out of the sun!”






He didn’t ask that question again……

We stopped and watched this for a few minutes.  Claire loved it.






I thought this area was very colorful as well and I did keep taking pictures, but the sun was really shining hard, so half the time I just clicked and hoped I got something.































Claire was starting to do a little whining herself. She wanted to get wet.  We came upon this…..Popeye & Bluto’s Bilge-Rats Barges.  






They decided to take the plunge.  I declined and went and sat down. As soon as I did, I realized that Skip still had the backsack and it would probably come back soaking wet, along with his phone.  Oh Well, I couldn’t see them and I knew they weren’t about to get back out of line.

I took a quick sit down and took a few pictures of the Olive (a water play area).











That got boring quickly, so I went off to take some pictures elsewhere.

This is not my family, but this is the ride they were on.
















I took quite a few pictures of this area, but sadly never went into any of the buildings. I would like to explore here a little more in the future as well.




















It was like walking right through the Sunday Papers Comic section.*


----------



## mickeystoontown

Darn the Dis!  I haven't been getting email notifications and I'm behind on all of my subscribed threads.  Let's see........what the heck did I want to comment on?  I know I've forgotten a lot of what I wanted to say.  I'm glad that you talked Claire into posing with Thing 1 and Thing 2 because the pictures turned out great.  

I hate that the special effects building thingie was a long wait and turned out to be something that really wasn't worth the wait.  But, like you said, at least now you can check that off your list of things to see and do.

Shoot, I can't remember what else.  Oh, wait, I wish Claire hadn't backed out of the Jurassic Park ride.  I've heard that it's pretty fun. I am a fan of the Jurassic Park movies so I think we would have enjoyed it.

I guess that's all I can remember. Hopefully the Dis will go back to normal soon.


----------



## jenseib

mickeystoontown said:


> Darn the Dis!  I haven't been getting email notifications and I'm behind on all of my subscribed threads.  Let's see........what the heck did I want to comment on?  I know I've forgotten a lot of what I wanted to say.  I'm glad that you talked Claire into posing with Thing 1 and Thing 2 because the pictures turned out great.
> 
> I hate that the special effects building thingie was a long wait and turned out to be something that really wasn't worth the wait.  But, like you said, at least now you can check that off your list of things to see and do.
> 
> Shoot, I can't remember what else.  Oh, wait, I wish Claire hadn't backed out of the Jurassic Park ride.  I've heard that it's pretty fun. I am a fan of the Jurassic Park movies so I think we would have enjoyed it.
> 
> I guess that's all I can remember. Hopefully the Dis will go back to normal soon.



Glad I wasn't the only one. Are you getting them now?  I started getting them last night.
I was bummed we never did Jurassic Park rive adventure....something to look forward to next time.


----------



## mousetravel

jenseib said:


> Daddys here!





Got a chuckle out of this!! Here comes Skip.........with his bag!! 






jenseib said:


> NO!  I want something REAL, like nachos...






Love the comic strip pictures! That area looks so neat!


----------



## jenseib

*********** said:


> Got a chuckle out of this!! Here comes Skip.........with his bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the comic strip pictures! That area looks so neat!



He's a crazy guy at times. He didn't complain about carrying the bag too much at all ,but I could tell he was surprised I had him do it.  The only time he mentioned it is the few times when I said he could leave it and I got a little cheer.  LOL
I'm still debating on bringing the stroller for Nov. I know she can hang, but we'll have more and longer days and it's so nice to throw stuff in it instead of being a pack mule myself.

The down side is I will have to take it on the ship with me as well.  And thats what is making me think I'll leave it home. I do want to try and take it slower at WDW this time, with some more down time (we'll see how that plays out) and the parks close earlier this time of year.


*The hours came out for Nov yesterday! YAY.  But I am shocked how early MK closes all week.  The party dates are not what I expected either. I think I will skip the first one, which is on the 9th and hit the 2nd one on Monday.  At least now I have an idea on how to plan.  Though I really haven't done too much except think of about 20 places I want to eat at.  *


----------



## Woth2982

I think they took the hours down! I can only get to October  They are probably not selling many tickets because the airlines are charging an arm, leg, kidney, and left lung, to fly right now.


----------



## jenseib

Woth2982 said:


> I think they took the hours down! I can only get to October  They are probably not selling many tickets because the airlines are charging an arm, leg, kidney, and left lung, to fly right now.





http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Nov.pdf

They don't have AK hours yet though.


----------



## Woth2982

jenseib said:


> These are on the TA site.
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Nov.pdf
> 
> They don't have AK hours yet though.



Ahhh! Makes perfect sense now lol. I assume the nights they close at 7 are for the parties. They used to be on Sundays. Kinda surprised they are on Mondays now.


----------



## jenseib

Woth2982 said:


> Ahhh! Makes perfect sense now lol. I assume the nights they close at 7 are for the parties. They used to be on Sundays. Kinda surprised they are on Mondays now.




They like to keep us hopping!  

And just so you know...I can book race participants too!


----------



## Caretames1

I laughed when you said you get crabby if you haven't eaten.......  one of the first things I hear form John when I get a bit testy is, " are you hungry"?

Kadence agreed with Claire about standing by the jeeps with the dinosaurs, NO Way!



I saw the hours for Nov, and I'm kinda bummed about the 9th being the first party, I've heard 1st ones can be crazy busy. Wah


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> I laughed when you said you get crabby if you haven't eaten.......  one of the first things I hear form John when I get a bit testy is, " are you hungry"?
> 
> Kadence agreed with Claire about standing by the jeeps with the dinosaurs, NO Way!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the hours for Nov, and I'm kinda bummed about the 9th being the first party, I've heard 1st ones can be crazy busy. Wah



I'm not pleasant.  Skip thinks if he's not hungry then we all should be fine....whatever!!!  

Kadence doesn't want to be a dinosaur snack?


----------



## Woth2982

jenseib said:


> They like to keep us hopping!
> 
> And just so you know...I can book race participants too!



Ohhh good to know! I am still holding out hope that when SW releases their price I may be able to get down there with only sacrificing a kidney and my left arm! I def have a DL trip I will need booked for Sept (only a 2 nighter), but I am holding out until after I get back from Europe next week (leaving tomorrow).


----------



## jenseib

Woth2982 said:


> Ohhh good to know! I am still holding out hope that when SW releases their price I may be able to get down there with only sacrificing a kidney and my left arm! I def have a DL trip I will need booked for Sept (only a 2 nighter), but I am holding out until after I get back from Europe next week (leaving tomorrow).



I am so jealous!!!    I just read this morning that SW now said they won't release their next set of dates till June 4...UGH!  I hate waiting...and then I'll wait for a deal on top of that.....if I go with them.  But Delta doesn't seem to be putting out much so I probably will.


----------



## francis6306

Wow, I missed a lot!!!  Got through it all and it looks like you had a great time!!!  

Cortlyn enjoyed looking at the Suess stuff.  She said "We haven't been there before!" And I asked her "Do you want to see this stuff or go back to Disney?" She thought for a second and said "Disney!"  Good answer, kid!


----------



## Caretames1

Jen, I'm going email you now. Well, as soon as I get of here!


----------



## jenseib

francis6306 said:


> Wow, I missed a lot!!!  Got through it all and it looks like you had a great time!!!
> 
> Cortlyn enjoyed looking at the Suess stuff.  She said "We haven't been there before!" And I asked her "Do you want to see this stuff or go back to Disney?" She thought for a second and said "Disney!"  Good answer, kid!




I think no one is getting notifications and  forgot about my report since it's not on the regular Disney trip board.  Hopefully they'll all come back!

Smart girl...though I think if she had a chance to go to Universal she would be plenty happy!



Caretames1 said:


> Jen, I'm going email you now. Well, as soon as I get of here!



I got it. I'm not  at home right now, but when I get home, I'll take care of that!


----------



## jenseib

*Sorry for the lack of updates....I've been so busy with real life.  I know...I shouldn't bother, but sometimes you just have to.  
I'll hopefully will start to work on something in the next day or 2.

On a sad note...my computer won't recognize my printer.  I unistalled it and reinstalled it and it still won't communicate....anyone have any ideas?  Of course I just put new ink in it as well. *


----------



## Caretames1

Maybe rerun the installion CD or maybe you need to a system restore on the computer? Drivers?


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> Maybe rerun the installion CD or maybe you need to a system restore on the computer? Drivers?



I'm pretty sure it's the printer. The computer is new and the printer has done this on my old one and laptop too. But once I uninstalled and reinstalled it worked fine. No such luck this time. I was just at walmart pricing out a new one. Not sure if I should go with the cheaper one or go for a wireless one.


----------



## Kathy Jetson

I was all the way back on page 12. My computer is in the hospital it refuses to do anything! I am using someone else's when I can and it is never the right time for the dis. Its either down or freezes or just throws me out and won't let me back on 

About One Fish Two Fish when she told you that 3 would fit. They did have some that were for 2 and some that were for 3 we all rode together and were not squished. There was a sidecar like thing on some of them and the 3rd person  sat a little lower then the other 2.

When you were in the Discovery Center where the dinosaur eggs are, every so often they would do a little show where one of the scientists behind the glass would show you one of the eggs hatching and they would take the baby dinosaur and show everyone. They said they had to take it to the back and River asked if they were going to kill it. I told him they raised them out behind the building. He totally thought it was real.

I didn't go on the Jurassic ride because I was to chicken. I don't like drops. River was to scared the first day we went. The 2nd day we were there his dad pretty much forced him to ride it. He loved it, I knew he would or I wouldn't have let him do it.

I am thinking about changing my dates to November now and I was shocked about how early they close too. Hopefully they will add hours when it gets closer.

I hope you get your printer figured out!


----------



## jenseib

Kathy Jetson said:


> I was all the way back on page 12. My computer is in the hospital it refuses to do anything! I am using someone else's when I can and it is never the right time for the dis. Its either down or freezes or just throws me out and won't let me back on
> 
> About One Fish Two Fish when she told you that 3 would fit. They did have some that were for 2 and some that were for 3 we all rode together and were not squished. There was a sidecar like thing on some of them and the 3rd person  sat a little lower then the other 2.
> 
> When you were in the Discovery Center where the dinosaur eggs are, every so often they would do a little show where one of the scientists behind the glass would show you one of the eggs hatching and they would take the baby dinosaur and show everyone. They said they had to take it to the back and River asked if they were going to kill it. I told him they raised them out behind the building. He totally thought it was real.
> 
> I didn't go on the Jurassic ride because I was to chicken. I don't like drops. River was to scared the first day we went. The 2nd day we were there his dad pretty much forced him to ride it. He loved it, I knew he would or I wouldn't have let him do it.
> 
> I am thinking about changing my dates to November now and I was shocked about how early they close too. Hopefully they will add hours when it gets closer.
> 
> I hope you get your printer figured out!



I think I will have to buy a new one. I am bummed about that...who wanted an added expense, but I need a printer. I have stuff waiting on me to print right now, not mandatory, but it would be nice to print it.

I'm gonna give it one more shot today and see if by unplugging it wil lhelp.

I remember you had said that about the Discovery center, but I was so hungry at that point, that I just didn't enjoy it like I should've.


----------



## GoofyWife

Jen - finally caught up on this report and very glad to see you doing a PTR for your cruise, I would love to cruise one day, but DH is cruise-resistant and my sister wants to go on a grown up cruise!  Just read about your adventures on the Poseidon attraction at Universal.  We went the one time in 2005 (actually New Year's Eve 2004) and we never did see the end of the attraction because it broke down at the last scene!  that was a common thread on our trip to Universal, rides seemed to keep breaking down alot, but I did love the way the Dr. Suess Land exhibit looked and we loved a little show we went to on special effects for like makeup and stuff which was really interesting.  I'm also working on my trip plans and narrowing down my choices of restaurants to eat at WDW this trip - have you tried either Cape May Buffet or Via Napoli at Epcot?  these two I think are definites and maybe breakfast at Crystal Palace, I've always wanted to go there!  DH finds out today if work will let him have that week off, if not, just DS and I!


----------



## jenseib

GoofyWife said:


> Jen - finally caught up on this report and very glad to see you doing a PTR for your cruise, I would love to cruise one day, but DH is cruise-resistant and my sister wants to go on a grown up cruise!  Just read about your adventures on the Poseidon attraction at Universal.  We went the one time in 2005 (actually New Year's Eve 2004) and we never did see the end of the attraction because it broke down at the last scene!  that was a common thread on our trip to Universal, rides seemed to keep breaking down alot, but I did love the way the Dr. Suess Land exhibit looked and we loved a little show we went to on special effects for like makeup and stuff which was really interesting.  I'm also working on my trip plans and narrowing down my choices of restaurants to eat at WDW this trip - have you tried either Cape May Buffet or Via Napoli at Epcot?  these two I think are definites and maybe breakfast at Crystal Palace, I've always wanted to go there!  DH finds out today if work will let him have that week off, if not, just DS and I!



I'm working on my eating plans too.  I have not been to Via Napoli or Cape May dinner. Both are on my list for this year.  I need to get cracking and decide which days I want each place. My family is stil ldebating on whether to stay a few days at WDW after, and I have come to the conclusion that I am just making my own ADR's and they can do what they want.
I'm not waiting on them to decide.


----------



## jenseib

*I continued my walk around Toon Lagoon while I waited for my soon to be drench rats.






This is another area that is very stimulating  on the eyes.































I was worried about being late back to find Skip and Claire, so I never went inside any of these places. I wish I would’ve though.  But hunger was also calling my name, so I basically just did a quick walk and snapped away.











Yes we are!!!






I went back to the Popeye area and Skip and Claire were just getting off….and they were wet!

Claire was very excited about how wet she was too. She was soaked right through and even the shorts she had on under her skirt were soaked.






Skip told me that they had a spot to put the bag in and it was completely dry. Thank goodness for that. I was worried his phone would be no good…and he has an old phone as it is, so I’m sure it wouldn’t take much for it to die.

After Claire told me all about her exciting wet ride, we proceeded on.  Our mission now was lunch! I couldn’t wait any longer.


























I’m not sure why that person has an umbrella. No rain in site…I’m guessing she was shading the sun?





















As we walked we discussed dining options. I was impressed when Skip mentioned there was a NASCAR restaurant…that meant he really read and paid attention to my tip sheet! I told him it didn’t matter, that was a good choice, or Bubba Gumps…which proceeded into a conversation of Does it have seafood? Does it have anything else?...or Margaretville as another option.











Even on the fly and starving to death, I thought to get a picture of the rental building.  LOL






Bye Bye IoA!!!






Food here we come!!!*


----------



## scottmel

Enjoying your report, just got caught up. Last time we went was Potter's opening weekend, need I say more.....So we go again in June for 1 night/2 days at US then over to Disney. But do you think Psoidons Fury is CRAZY loud in there? DD13 had a complete new eardrum grafted 3 years ago and I know I am over the top worry but I have head it was LOUD but how loud is loud? Any thoughts? thanks melissa


----------



## jenseib

scottmel said:


> Enjoying your report, just got caught up. Last time we went was Potter's opening weekend, need I say more.....So we go again in June for 1 night/2 days at US then over to Disney. But do you think Psoidons Fury is CRAZY loud in there? DD13 had a complete new eardrum grafted 3 years ago and I know I am over the top worry but I have head it was LOUD but how loud is loud? Any thoughts? thanks melissa



hmmm. I can't remember too much. I think it is loud, but not enough that it annoyed me. I would say the last room was probably the loudest. Can she put cotton or earplugs in if needed?

I know a couple of people who went for opening weekend too. They loved it, but it was just plain crazy.
I'm worried how the new Fantasyland will be. It's predicted to open in the fall and of course we are going in Nov. so we might be there during the early stages....I really want to check it out, but I don't want to be with 5 zillion others either.


----------



## dizneeat

Great update, Jen!

I love all the photos, makes me realize, even though we have been to UO often, that there is still a lot we missed. 

Good idea NOT to ride the rafts if you don't want to get wet. As far as I can remember, EVERYONE gets wet on that one.


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> Great update, Jen!
> 
> I love all the photos, makes me realize, even though we have been to UO often, that there is still a lot we missed.
> 
> Good idea NOT to ride the rafts if you don't want to get wet. As far as I can remember, EVERYONE gets wet on that one.



Skip told me that some guy really got wet on the ride, Worse than them...and I thought, How could it be worse?


----------



## jenseib

*It's always a good day when Mom calls and asks you to go to lunch.  I told her sure, I needed to look at printers anyways, so Claire and I heaed into town and met Mom at Best Buy. Now I was just planning to go and look and review and price them out. Mom started point out expensive ones..and I told her my budget was low! So then she told me she would give $100 towards one and went looking for a sales guy. We decided on a Canon. I can't remember the model number right now, but many people have told me they are happy with their Canon printers. I went to go get a shopping cart and Mom pulled out some replacement ink cartridges and when we got to the register she said she would just pay for it all.   And she got a 2 year extended warranty. I would've never gotten it, but she insisted I should.
I'm intimidated byu it of course....and so far it is sitting in it's box still. I'll probably pull it out tomorrow and set it up as I have some things I need to print .
I have found that the old printer will print if connected to the laptop, so I'll do that when I need to print some bulk flyers, etc and use up the last two cartridges of ink...knock on wood....
We went to Red Lobster and stuffed ourself silly and then over to the mall. Mom wanted new shoes so we just browsed while she tried on a few pairs. I wanted to go to payless and get Claire some basic shoes, as her feet once again grew and not much in the way of every day shoes fit anymore.
As we headed that way, Mom wanted to stop in the kid Gap store....and Claire made out like a bandit. Mom bought her 3 dresses, 2 pairs of sandals, 2 pairs of leggings, 2 t-shirt type tops, 1 pair of shorts, and a sweater.

We did make it to Payless where I got Claire 2 new pair of basic shoes and off to the Disney store where Claire scored and large barbie looking type Ariel doll that sings (It's much bigger than a Barbie though). Mom bought my niece Abby a cute Minnie dress. I wish they had it in Claire's size too because it was so adorable.
We were whipped after that and Mom dropped me back off at my car and Claire and I made a quick stop at Target for some lightbulbs and back home to unload the trunk of goodies!

I pretty much got nothing done today, but it was a fun day. WE might go see a movie tonight. Skip is still thinking about it. It's the 3 stooges, something I have no desire to see, but he and Claire do. I can handle going and eating a little popcorn...OK, a LOT of popcorn!   If it's really bad, I'll just take a nap! *


----------



## reelmom

Let us know how the 3 Stooges is.  My boys are wanting to go see it but I don't want to waste the money if it stinks.


----------



## francis6306

Can your mom adopt me?!  Sounds like you got PLENTY done today! I went shopping myself for the upcoming birthday party for my girls!


----------



## dizneeat

Sounds like a very fun day, Jen! 

congrats on the new printer .... I loved my Canon, unfortunately the cartridges got very expensive about 3 months after I had bought it. 
I now have an Epson and it works well too! 

Your mom sounds like a fun kind of a shopping partner. 

So? Did you go to the movies yesterday?


----------



## GoofyWife

moms rock! my mom would do that too, especially buying things for my daughter when she was little - she is her only granddaughter, the rest are boys - even  my sister would buy  her tons of stuff when we visited (until her son got married and gave her a grandson - now he is the spoiled cutie!).  My father was the funniest - he would slip them money when he thought I wasn't looking and tell them not to tell me!  of course, they couldn't wait to show me their stash


----------



## jenseib

reelmom said:


> Let us know how the 3 Stooges is.  My boys are wanting to go see it but I don't want to waste the money if it stinks.



We ended up not going last night.  Skip was just so tired. Of Course Claire cried and told him that he broke her heart.  LOL! 



francis6306 said:


> Can your mom adopt me?!  Sounds like you got PLENTY done today! I went shopping myself for the upcoming birthday party for my girls!



It was fun! Claire wil lbe able to do a fashion show...and I can print off the flyers for it!  



dizneeat said:


> Sounds like a very fun day, Jen!
> 
> congrats on the new printer .... I loved my Canon, unfortunately the cartridges got very expensive about 3 months after I had bought it.
> I now have an Epson and it works well too!
> 
> Your mom sounds like a fun kind of a shopping partner.
> 
> So? Did you go to the movies yesterday?



I heard good things about Canon...and in the past about Epson too. I did have an epson years ago. It was ano OK printer...just a very basic printer. I have used some really nice epsons for photography class back when I used to take them...and wow, they are great!
I did check the ink prices and they run about the same as others. I had a DEll and the Canon prices look cheaper to me.



GoofyWife said:


> moms rock! my mom would do that too, especially buying things for my daughter when she was little - she is her only granddaughter, the rest are boys - even  my sister would buy  her tons of stuff when we visited (until her son got married and gave her a grandson - now he is the spoiled cutie!).  My father was the funniest - he would slip them money when he thought I wasn't looking and tell them not to tell me!  of course, they couldn't wait to show me their stash



My grandpa used to do that to us too. He would slip us a $5 and say here is some walking around money.


----------



## Caretames1

US is so eye catching, I can see why it's such a huge attraction! Kadence is so enjoying looking at your photos. She just asked Daddy if we can go there some day. I may have to start looking seriously into it for 2013.


You had great shopping day! We did too, starting with the American Girl outlet store! Kadence made out way ahead, thanks to Grandma as well Christmas is gonna be crazy at Grandmas and Thanks to me, Kadence and her doll now have matching outifts( Frosty Party outfit) for Christmas! I'm still thinking of a way to show John and convince him how much we saved!

The Justice, Old Navy, & Childrens Place outlets were awesome too! 74% off! I may hide those out fits for a while.....


----------



## rndmr2

You got some great pics while you were waiting. Wow they really did get wet! I hope you got some food soon...

Sounds like you had a great day shopping with your Mom and Claire.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Wow! Mama deserves a big old hug for buying you and Claire all those goodies!


----------



## Kathy Jetson

I didn't do that water ride either. I did the same as you just walked around and took pictures.I have no desire to walk around in wet clothes. I just had River wear his bathing suit there so he could get as wet as he wanted and it would dry quick.

I was going to ask if your mom could adopt me but someone beat me to it. Tell her that her family is about to get bigger and that she has quite the fan club here. My mom just gave me 200.00 because I haven't been working, you gotta love moms!

We were going to see the Three Stooges this weekend too. But River woke up with a very bad attitude yesterday so he was not allowed to go. We'll try again next weekend. I think he will like it a lot more than I do with all the slapstick humor.


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> US is so eye catching, I can see why it's such a huge attraction! Kadence is so enjoying looking at your photos. She just asked Daddy if we can go there some day. I may have to start looking seriously into it for 2013.
> 
> 
> You had great shopping day! We did too, starting with the American Girl outlet store! Kadence made out way ahead, thanks to Grandma as well Christmas is gonna be crazy at Grandmas and Thanks to me, Kadence and her doll now have matching outifts( Frosty Party outfit) for Christmas! I'm still thinking of a way to show John and convince him how much we saved!
> 
> The Justice, Old Navy, & Childrens Place outlets were awesome too! 74% off! I may hide those out fits for a while.....



US is very eye catching. We had a good time there and I do hope we get a chance to go again and hit some more of the attractions.

74% off is awesome~! I am trying to savemomey and not spend.... but I am not doing so good!  



rndmr2 said:


> You got some great pics while you were waiting. Wow they really did get wet! I hope you got some food soon...
> 
> Sounds like you had a great day shopping with your Mom and Claire.



I just hate being that wet myself. I think the last time I rode something where I got totally drenched was like 20 plus years ago.
It was a good shopping day.





mickeystoontown said:


> Wow! Mama deserves a big old hug for buying you and Claire all those goodies!




Yes she does!




Kathy Jetson said:


> I didn't do that water ride either. I did the same as you just walked around and took pictures.I have no desire to walk around in wet clothes. I just had River wear his bathing suit there so he could get as wet as he wanted and it would dry quick.
> 
> I was going to ask if your mom could adopt me but someone beat me to it. Tell her that her family is about to get bigger and that she has quite the fan club here. My mom just gave me 200.00 because I haven't been working, you gotta love moms!
> 
> We were going to see the Three Stooges this weekend too. But River woke up with a very bad attitude yesterday so he was not allowed to go. We'll try again next weekend. I think he will like it a lot more than I do with all the slapstick humor.



I had thought of putting her suit on under her clothes, but then it was forgotten when we got dressed.

*I did see the 3 stooges yesterday. Skip decided to go out for breakfast and then to the movie.
It was OK.  It started out pretty slow...and I was like oh well, maybe take a nap if it doesn't get better...but it did. There were some parts that were so funny I was choking on my laughs...but other parts are pretty dumb. I really don't like all the hitting they do to each other, I don't find it funny, but they did have some funny jokes, or were just so dumb that you couldn't help but laugh.*


----------



## jenseib

*I forgot to mention that we did look at the wait for Spiderman as we walked by. It was 50 minutes.  We passed on that. Maybe we could check it out later.

We are now off in search of lunch.
The first place we came across was Jimmy Buffets Margaretville.






Skip said to take a look and see if it had a wait.

Nope there was no wait at all.  They asked if we wanted inside or out. I asked how cold it was inside. I surely didnt want my wet little Claire complaining through the meal about how cold she was.  Skip said lets just go outside.  It was a great decision.  It was nice there. There was a breeze and they had fans blowing and it was the perfect temperature.






We debated on what to eat. I asked Skip if he wanted to share the nachos and he said yes. My thinking was we could get dessert then too!  Skip said he was going to get a turkey club as well. I told him that I was pretty sure the nachos were big and he wouldnt need a sandwich, but he didnt believe me. He said he didnt want to get stuck with 12 nachos to share. Ok then, I wont argue.

We had an excellent server and we made our order. I told him I was just sharing the nachos and he said OK, but I almost felt like he thought I wouldnt have enough to eat.but I swear I had seen pictures of here before and the nachos were fairly big.

Claire colored while we waited.






She did complain a bit about being wet. I had a change of clothes for her in the car, but she was wet right down to the underwear and I didnt have an extra pair of those with me..I knew I shouldve as in years past we have had to change her right down to the underwear. Oh well. She said she was fine, but she did grumble.

Soon the nachos arrive.Lets just say I told you so!











I think Skips jaw fell off.  
They were huge and good. We did notice later though, that the table next to us just had a big bowl of guacamole and chips and we kind of wish we had just went with that option.   Claire loves guacamoleor as she calls it morraca~ole and she wouldve eaten more that way. And I think I wouldve too as after a bit, the bottom layer got soggy. But it was still good!

Not long after the nachos arrived we also got this!






  I ended up eating half of Skips sandwich too. It was to die for. Im not usually a club kind of person, but this one was REALLY good.

Claire got her usualchicken strips and she ate almost everything, with the exception of a few fries.  She was a hungry girl too. And she had only had a small donut for breakfast and then half a churro later on.






It was nice and relaxing. I had a water and it never tasted so good. I had a headache from the heat and hunger, so I did take a couple of ibuprofen and they were working their magic as well. Skip did tell me I looked awful and red.Can you feel the love?....he said not sunburn, just red from heatand I told him I felt awful too.   The rest and food was exactly what I needed.






Perry had to help finish off the nachos though!






Claire and I headed off to the bathroom and I didnt think to leave my AAA card with Skip. So we did miss out on the 10% off there, as he paid while we were in there. I took off Claires shorts she had on under the skirt and she felt a little better with that. We also put her skirt under the hand dryer and tried to dry her up a little better.

The waiter gave me a plastic bag and we threw her shorts in there (they were red and we didnt want them dying anything they touched) and then we put the bag in the famous backsack.

With bellies now full and feeling much better, we headed off to Universal Studios park!
















Skip was starting to complain about his feet and shins hurting too. I have had this before, and I knew how awful it was, so I showed him some stretches to do to help relieve the pain. We just walked slowly over to the park.
















I love palm trees!





















Weve made it!











This area looked very slow..I was hoping that was a good sign.














*


----------



## francis6306

Those nachos were HUGE!!! Wow! Yummy looking too!

I'm thinking US will have to be on our to-do in a few years.  I just don't think there is enough for Catie being so young right now.


----------



## jenseib

francis6306 said:


> Those nachos were HUGE!!! Wow! Yummy looking too!
> 
> I'm thinking US will have to be on our to-do in a few years.  I just don't think there is enough for Catie being so young right now.



Universal does have some nice kid areas...but many more taller kids/adult  rides. Claire was tall enough for everything, so that was a plus....but not neccessarily a dare devil to try them though.


----------



## dizneeat

Great update! Thankfully I had just had dinner before I read your review! 

Walking those parks can wear you out, and I can hear you on being hot and headaches ..... been there, done that. 

Hope the rest of your day was super fun too and Skip and Claire dried off soon.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Oh my word!  That was one big stack of nachos!  I can see why Skip's jaw dropped. 

It looks like the crowds at Universal were minimal from those first few pictures. I hope that's how they stayed.


----------



## francis6306

jenseib said:


> Universal does have some nice kid areas...but many more taller kids/adult  rides. Claire was tall enough for everything, so that was a plus....but not neccessarily a dare devil to try them though.



THAT would be Cortlyn.  Catie however, I think will be wanting to ride Space Mountain as soon as she figures out what it is!  Cortlyn is just way more cautious.


----------



## Caretames1

Holy Nachos! You wouldn't have needed anything else to eat with those!

Good thinking with putting the red shorts in a bag! I've had the dye run off a red shirt and ruin a yellow shirt because of that.



Oh yeah, I emailed you.......again!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Those nachos look soooooo GOOD!  I've only heard great things about Margartiaville, eventually when we get over there to the "dark side" we'll have to try it!

I hope the food, water and rest made you feel better and the rest of the day went well!


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> Great update! Thankfully I had just had dinner before I read your review!
> 
> Walking those parks can wear you out, and I can hear you on being hot and headaches ..... been there, done that.
> 
> Hope the rest of your day was super fun too and Skip and Claire dried off soon.



It made me realize how bad Skip is still with his hip. Though when I mentioned that he got nasty and said I was dragiing him around 17 hours a day.  LOL



mickeystoontown said:


> Oh my word!  That was one big stack of nachos!  I can see why Skip's jaw dropped.
> 
> It looks like the crowds at Universal were minimal from those first few pictures. I hope that's how they stayed.



It was huge...and good.
I found that though there were crowded spots, it wasn't as crowded as Disney.



francis6306 said:


> THAT would be Cortlyn.  Catie however, I think will be wanting to ride Space Mountain as soon as she figures out what it is!  Cortlyn is just way more cautious.



Too funny. Claire is a dare devil at times and other times ...not so much



Caretames1 said:


> Holy Nachos! You wouldn't have needed anything else to eat with those!
> 
> Good thinking with putting the red shorts in a bag! I've had the dye run off a red shirt and ruin a yellow shirt because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I emailed you.......again!



The red shorts could've been bad, been there done that. I put them on the A/C vent thing in the hotel to dry them up some more too.



brookelizabeth said:


> Those nachos look soooooo GOOD!  I've only heard great things about Margartiaville, eventually when we get over there to the "dark side" we'll have to try it!
> 
> I hope the food, water and rest made you feel better and the rest of the day went well!



It was a nice place. I am glad we stopped there to eat. I'm sure there are a lot of great places to eat, but this one worked for us at the tiem. Someday I will try a few more.


----------



## mom2rtk

OK, I'm finally on my way to catching up..... and will comment as I go or run the high risk of totally forgetting my thoughts when I'm done...

I'm thinking when we were there they were having issues with the trolley and it wasn't in use. Anyone recall if it has historically had issues? LOVE the perspective from it though.

I'm so glad you took (and posted) all those photos with the Things. What gorgeous colors. I look at that and can only think how that window has closed for us. Maybe as a teenager it will be "cute" to go do some things like that, but I know better than to even ask my tween.  So I'm so glad you pushed Claire to do it! 

I don't remember a lot of the details of the Cat in the Hat ride, but I do remember 1) that it spins a lot and 2) that it was the best dark ride I'd ever been on. Total awesomeness. I might have to get back over there just to recall what I liked so much about it!

And that stage show looks pretty cool. I think that's where they did the Grinch show when we were there. But there's just something about those colorful Seuss characters that I love to pieces.......


----------



## mom2rtk

I totally understand about the grumpies when you're hungry. Everyone here knows to avoid me when I'm hungry.

How long has the Jurassic Park area been there? We must have totally missed it on our trip. But we really only spent half a day in IOA and really wanted to concentrate on the Seuss stuff.

I'm not surpried at all that your rats got drowned on that ride. Robbie and Drew did that ride when we were there and we had to buy Robbie new shorts on that nice..... expensive..... little cart as they exited the ride!  It was fun to see them do the Grizzly River Run at DCA a couple summers ago. But that ride exited by the entrance to the Grand Californian..... where we were staying. 5 minutes later they were in dry clothes. It was totally awesome!

While I'm laughing at all the photos of the castle, you know I would totally be doing the same thing. And I'm still enjoying them, so keep posting them!


----------



## mom2rtk

YEAH! All caught up! 

And I'm so glad I took time to eat lunch before seeing those nachos! OK, so I don't care if I ate already...... I want some NOW!!!! 

And yes, I'd like your mom to adopt me too! Sounds like an  awesome outing.


----------



## tyandskyesmom

Loving your report...it's just what i was looking for...thinking about venturing to Universal on our next Disney trip...been once before about 11 years ago with a two year old who was too small for most things...we waited until the kids (now two of them...one 13 and the other 8) were both big enough to enjoy most everything...Skye (8) is right at almost 48 inches now and Tyler is a big chicken but when he little sister does something it pushed himt o do it too so I think we're ready...now to get Skye a bit taller by Christmas so we make sure she's good to go...she'd be all kinds of mad if she gets there and cannot go on the Harry Potter ride becasue of half an inch!!!


----------



## stephielela

I love Margaritaville!  Yum!  Of course I'm starving right now so just about anything sounds good


----------



## annmarieda

Great updates!  I am so glad that I can get back on the computer to catch up... I missed so much.

That raft ride... I remember getting soaked to the bone.  Poor Claire.  In the heat it isn't bad to get soaked at first, but then...sitting being wet ends up pretty uncomfortable.

I can't believe how much you got down while you were hungry.  When i am hungry it is a food now sort of things...so I am impressed that you pressed on..even with a bit of cranky hungriness. 

The lunch you did end up having... HOLY COW!  big nachos is right.  Is it bad that it makes me want nachos tonight?


----------



## Kathy Jetson

That is the biggest plate of nachos I've ever seen It sounds like you had a nice lunch. I'm glad its just what you needed and made you feel better!


----------



## *LittleMermaid*

It is great reading your trip report.  I think what happened at one fish, two fish, is that the attendant was probably talking about the fishes that hold three people.  They have two person fish and three person fish.. lol


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> OK, I'm finally on my way to catching up..... and will comment as I go or run the high risk of totally forgetting my thoughts when I'm done...
> 
> I'm thinking when we were there they were having issues with the trolley and it wasn't in use. Anyone recall if it has historically had issues? LOVE the perspective from it though.
> 
> I'm so glad you took (and posted) all those photos with the Things. What gorgeous colors. I look at that and can only think how that window has closed for us. Maybe as a teenager it will be "cute" to go do some things like that, but I know better than to even ask my tween.  So I'm so glad you pushed Claire to do it!
> 
> I don't remember a lot of the details of the Cat in the Hat ride, but I do remember 1) that it spins a lot and 2) that it was the best dark ride I'd ever been on. Total awesomeness. I might have to get back over there just to recall what I liked so much about it!
> 
> And that stage show looks pretty cool. I think that's where they did the Grinch show when we were there. But there's just something about those colorful Seuss characters that I love to pieces.......



I'm glad you had time to "play" yesterday.  I am wondering if issues with the trolley is a common thing as we had some with it the next day too.
Cat in the Hat was really neat. I don't know why, but it just struck me as better than most Disney dark rides.




mom2rtk said:


> I totally understand about the grumpies when you're hungry. Everyone here knows to avoid me when I'm hungry.
> 
> How long has the Jurassic Park area been there? We must have totally missed it on our trip. But we really only spent half a day in IOA and really wanted to concentrate on the Seuss stuff.
> 
> I'm not surpried at all that your rats got drowned on that ride. Robbie and Drew did that ride when we were there and we had to buy Robbie new shorts on that nice..... expensive..... little cart as they exited the ride!  It was fun to see them do the Grizzly River Run at DCA a couple summers ago. But that ride exited by the entrance to the Grand Californian..... where we were staying. 5 minutes later they were in dry clothes. It was totally awesome!
> 
> While I'm laughing at all the photos of the castle, you know I would totally be doing the same thing. And I'm still enjoying them, so keep posting them!



I'm surprised I lasted as long as I did, but mostly because I wanted to eat on City Walk somewhere. When I'm on vacation, I don't want junk food all the time....I want some nicer meals too. Even though I don't know if nachos are classified as nicer.  

I am so glad I didn't go on that ride. I am just not one to walk around wet all day.
I have a goal of making it to DL someday, but at the rate we are going, it might not be for several years. 
Skip brings up going every so often, but then the air is so much more and the long flight, he dismisses it quickly.

I get certain things in my mind and I just have to take a lot of pictures of them. The castle was really neat. And I think it makes it better that you actually have a ride inside. I can remember being about 4 on my 1st trip to WDW and I wanted to tour the castle...we walkedthrough and I was like "thats it?"  "Where's Cinderellas bedroom?"



mom2rtk said:


> YEAH! All caught up!
> 
> And I'm so glad I took time to eat lunch before seeing those nachos! OK, so I don't care if I ate already...... I want some NOW!!!!
> 
> And yes, I'd like your mom to adopt me too! Sounds like an  awesome outing.



Than nachos were BIG. Our server told us that he and several guy friends came on a weekend one time and ordered 3 orders...and they only finished two and wasted the 3rd plate. He said they all had big eyes, but just couldn't do it. 
Mom is a nice gal.   I am very fortunate to have her.



tyandskyesmom said:


> Loving your report...it's just what i was looking for...thinking about venturing to Universal on our next Disney trip...been once before about 11 years ago with a two year old who was too small for most things...we waited until the kids (now two of them...one 13 and the other 8) were both big enough to enjoy most everything...Skye (8) is right at almost 48 inches now and Tyler is a big chicken but when he little sister does something it pushed himt o do it too so I think we're ready...now to get Skye a bit taller by Christmas so we make sure she's good to go...she'd be all kinds of mad if she gets there and cannot go on the Harry Potter ride becasue of half an inch!!!



Thanks for reading along.  If Skye is anything like Claire, she'll be right there at Christmas. I swear I need to bind Claire up to stop her from growing.

My older son was a big chicken too. He did do a few things when Paige (who is about 3 1/2 years younger) would do them, but he would scream like a girl, while Paige would go "again...again".  



stephielela said:


> I love Margaritaville!  Yum!  Of course I'm starving right now so just about anything sounds good



I know that feeling.  I am happy to have eaten there. It was a nice atmosphere and very relaxing and a nice sit down break that we all needed.



annmarieda said:


> Great updates!  I am so glad that I can get back on the computer to catch up... I missed so much.
> 
> That raft ride... I remember getting soaked to the bone.  Poor Claire.  In the heat it isn't bad to get soaked at first, but then...sitting being wet ends up pretty uncomfortable.
> 
> I can't believe how much you got down while you were hungry.  When i am hungry it is a food now sort of things...so I am impressed that you pressed on..even with a bit of cranky hungriness.
> 
> The lunch you did end up having... HOLY COW!  big nachos is right.  Is it bad that it makes me want nachos tonight?



Yay. I did read on another thread that you were having computer issues. I hate when that happens. In fact my laptop was acting up yesterday so I ran a malwarebytes scan. It found 107 objects detected!!!!   I haven't gone back on since the scan, so hopefully it will run bettter now.

I think I just kept going because I was determined not to get fast food.

I could go for nachos about now too. Except I need to laose about 40 lbs. I really need to get back to exercising and dieting. I want to be a bit healthier and in better shape for our fall trip.



Kathy Jetson said:


> That is the biggest plate of nachos I've ever seen It sounds like you had a nice lunch. I'm glad its just what you needed and made you feel better!



It is! I was just shocked. But dug right in.



*LittleMermaid* said:


> It is great reading your trip report.  I think what happened at one fish, two fish, is that the attendant was probably talking about the fishes that hold three people.  They have two person fish and three person fish.. lol



Thaks.  Someone else mentioned that too. I didn't see any that looked bigger, but I guess there must be some.


----------



## jenseib

*Getting through the gates at Universal was painless and easy. It looked fairly empty too.  We walked up the street and tried to decide what to do.











We decided that Shrek would be first.






The line wasn’t too long; we got in the next show.

I took a couple of shots as we waited.






I loved these posters.











The show was cute. Be aware that some of the shows…this one included has a little adult humor in them.  It isn’t awful and flies by most kids head, but I picked up stuff that was kind of funny, if you knew what it meant.
I also think that Universal does 3-D better than Disney does.

If you have been to Universal years ago, this show is located where the old Alfred Hitchcock show used to be.

After the show, we walked out through the gift shop and Claire spotted a very cute Puss n Boots. She said she may want to get him later on.
We saw Shrek, Fiona and Donkey out for a meet and greet, but Claire refused to go see them.






Skip and Claire decided they were thirsty and got in line for a drink while I headed off to the bathrooms.






Skip bought one of those refillable mugs. I think it cost 89 cents to refill it and it said it was good for only that day. We never tried it the next day, so I’m not sure how strict they are with this. I personally didn’t think this was a good deal, but Skip did so he got one. And then he got a drink that I don’t care for, so I only sipped on it a few times to quench my thirst.

We headed off, just roaming randomly.  
















Someone called Skip so we stopped while he talked…and look what I found!  Something I had hoped to see!   YAY!!






I was actually surprised to find it here, as I thought it would be close to where the ride used to be.
















Skip kept chatting away and Claire and I checked out the car. Claire really has no clue about this movie. I have it on DVD, but I don’t think she has actually ever seen it.  And she didn’t think this looked like a very fancy car.  Back in the 80’s though, this was the “BOMB!”  Who didn’t want a Delorean after seeing that first movie? 






I have actually seen the Delorean before. Supposedly one used in the movies. Years ago we would have a custom rod auto show in our area once a year. We knew the guy who put it on, so I would work it each year. My Dad and I would go to the airports and pick up the stars and transport them back and forth from the hotels and I would take/sell pictures as well. One year my job was to take pictures of people sitting in the Delorean…of course I got one too. It’s a Polaroid though and I’m sure I don’t have it scanned.





Did you see Skip in that last picture? He’s carrying the famous bag around his neck.  LOL

Agent P thought this would be the perfect spy car.






We continued on. I don’t think we had a definite plan of where to go though.





















I didn’t like how the tracks came out here. It ruins the theming.




*


----------



## Kathy Jetson

I like those posters at Shrek too. We saw quite a few things where they were making fun of Disney.

I think the themeing at Universal is better then Disney a lot of times. But you just don't get the same feeling there that you do at Disney


----------



## mousetravel

jenseib said:


> I loved these posters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see Skip in that last picture? Hes carrying the famous bag around his neck.  LOL





Those posters are cute.

Skip's picture is too funny!


----------



## jenseib

Kathy Jetson said:


> I like those posters at Shrek too. We saw quite a few things where they were making fun of Disney.
> 
> I think the themeing at Universal is better then Disney a lot of times. But you just don't get the same feeling there that you do at Disney



I agree. It does have some great theming.
And it still doesn't have the same feel.  



*********** said:


> Those posters are cute.
> 
> Skip's picture is too funny!


----------



## Caretames1

Back to the Future!  One of my favorite movies John said he still wants a Dolorean! 

Is there a ride or show about it? 


US is definity poking fun at Disney with those posters! Tick room! Makes my skin crawl


----------



## annmarieda

Great update.  I agree though, I think the tracks coming out like that tends to ruin the theming.


----------



## superme80

Loving this update!  Making me want to go to Universal now! One day.


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> Back to the Future!  One of my favorite movies John said he still wants a Dolorean!
> 
> Is there a ride or show about it?
> 
> 
> US is definity poking fun at Disney with those posters! Tick room! Makes my skin crawl



There used to be. It now houses the Simpson ride. The back to future ride...as well as the Simpsons now , was a simulator ride, but 100 times better than star tours.
I would have to say it was one of my all time favorite rides anywhere. It was just so cool. The first time I rode it I waited 3 HOURS!!!



annmarieda said:


> Great update.  I agree though, I think the tracks coming out like that tends to ruin the theming.



I am surprised, as they really have great themeing all through the park...and this just was not right.



superme80 said:


> Loving this update!  Making me want to go to Universal now! One day.



It is a fun place...give it a try!


----------



## MyMuse

Hi! 

Doing a quick drive-by   to say I got to page 8! woot!! 

and thank you!


----------



## jenseib

MyMuse said:


> Hi!
> 
> Doing a quick drive-by   to say I got to page 8! woot!!
> 
> and thank you!



HI!!!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

jenseib said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt like how the tracks came out here. It ruins the theming.
> *



Did you find this sort of thing a lot at Uni/IOA, or just small instances of it?  WDW is really good about theme, but DLR is a bit rougher--not THIS rough though!


----------



## Tinkermom76

Well I didn't know you were doing a TR (but then again I didn't know you had this trip planned so apparently I am not paying attention)

So now that I have read all your updates I just have to say Thanks a lot Jen  now I want to go to IOA on my Oct trip

Was showing the kids the pics and looks like we will need to add a day to our trip

We have never been to Universal so I will have a lot of planning to do


----------



## jenseib

Tinkermom76 said:


> Well I didn't know you were doing a TR (but then again I didn't know you had this trip planned so apparently I am not paying attention)
> 
> So now that I have read all your updates I just have to say Thanks a lot Jen  now I want to go to IOA on my Oct trip
> 
> Was showing the kids the pics and looks like we will need to add a day to our trip
> 
> We have never been to Universal so I will have a lot of planning to do



It is a fun place. I say go for it!  (insert evil laugh!)

It was a pretty last minute trip, but I am happy we went. Lots of fun...and I am going pretty slow on the TR right now. Lots of things happening and I'm also planning our Nov trip too. 



brookelizabeth said:


> Did you find this sort of thing a lot at Uni/IOA, or just small instances of it?  WDW is really good about theme, but DLR is a bit rougher--not THIS rough though!



For the most part it stayed pretty good with theming, but not quite as strict as disney and you can see. I just didn't like the rollar coasters looping through, but I guess they only have so much land too.


----------



## Tinkermom76

jenseib said:


> It is a fun place. I say go for it!  (insert evil laugh!)



Will I get a lot done at IOA in one day?


----------



## jenseib

Tinkermom76 said:


> Will I get a lot done at IOA in one day?



Yes.  If you can get there early that would be best and go to Harry Potter first and knock that out of the way. Then go on to the other spots.  I hear Harry Potter area gets better befor closing too, but we never were there tha late to see. And remember I was there over Spring break, so hopefully when you go it will be a bit slower too.


----------



## Woth2982

Finally caught up! I swear you leave the country for a few days and everything gets away from you! Those Nachos looked so good I went out and got some last night. Sadly they were mediocre at best


----------



## jenseib

Woth2982 said:


> Finally caught up! I swear you leave the country for a few days and everything gets away from you! Those Nachos looked so good I went out and got some last night. Sadly they were mediocre at best



I hope you had a fun time!

I could go for a plate to magical appear right now...because I sure don't feel like cooking supper.


----------



## rndmr2

Don't worry about going slow on the TR, I thought I would be so much more behind than I am, so I'm happy 
Love the Shrek posters! 

I remember that Back to the Future ride! It was a really great ride. 

I agree, those tracks from that coaster do NOT look right in that area, I somewhat remember that area from when I was there years ago and they just don't fit in.


----------



## MEK

I am not completely caught up, but your pictures are wonderful and I love the way you are catching all the details.  I am really enjoying seeing Universal studios and IOA in such a great way!  Definitely increasing my desire to go there.

Cute pictures of Claire with Thing 1 & 2.  That outfit definitely did the trick!


----------



## jenseib

rndmr2 said:


> Don't worry about going slow on the TR, I thought I would be so much more behind than I am, so I'm happy
> Love the Shrek posters!
> 
> I remember that Back to the Future ride! It was a really great ride.
> 
> I agree, those tracks from that coaster do NOT look right in that area, I somewhat remember that area from when I was there years ago and they just don't fit in.




Back to the Future was such an awesome ride....but the Simpsons is just as great now.

*I forgot to mention that when we came out of Shrek, in the gift shop, they had a bunch of princess dresses in there too. They were so close to looking like what Disney has, it kind of cracked me up.*



MEK said:


> I am not completely caught up, but your pictures are wonderful and I love the way you are catching all the details.  I am really enjoying seeing Universal studios and IOA in such a great way!  Definitely increasing my desire to go there.
> 
> Cute pictures of Claire with Thing 1 & 2.  That outfit definitely did the trick!




Thanks.  I am glad we took a trip to concentrate on these 2 parks more and not just trying to fit a day trip...a day trip is fine, but I got to experience more and not feel so rushed.

I love that outfit so much. I am going to have to see if that seller makes anything like that with a Christmas theme.


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

Hey Jen!! OMG, those nachos!!! I have been eating nachos as a snack pretty much every night after dinner the past week or two. We've gone through like 3 bags of cheese. And I wonder why I've gained 10 pounds since my last Disney trip....

Anyway.....great update! It seems like Universal doesn't have any of the rides that I remember. Sad Back to the Future isn't there anymore but glad to see the car and train still! 





jenseib said:


> *
> 
> I didnt like how the tracks came out here. It ruins the theming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You Disney snob!  Haha, just kidding. I totally agree. Walt would NEVER!


----------



## natebenma

Thanks for the trip report links.  Had to use the shortcuts to catch up after our Atlantis vacation and all of the things on the To-Do list last week.

I'll just give a generic "Fantastic pictures all around!!!"  

Poseidens Adventure- we didn't see this show.  Too bad about the long wait and the antsy guy behind you.  I love the theming of the Lost Continent area.  Did you interact with the fountain at all?  It ignored my son when he tried to talk to it, then as he walked away, it sprayed him.  And then laughed!

Back Through Hogsmeade- the window glare in the shop windows really does make it tough to take a decent picture.  I had trouble with the Sirius Black Wanted poster, too.

Jurassic Park- JP is one of our family's favorite movies (one of my favorite books too- the novel is amazing).  We enjoyed this area, but even my dino-loving son didn't spend too much time in the Discovery Center.  

Toon Lagoon- This is a visually stunning area.  I'm so glad your pack stayed dry, even if Claire didn't.  

Lunch- nice choice on Lunch.  I  Jimmy Buffett, but we never did eat at Margaritaville during our trip.  

Shrek - I loved that Universal was much less crowded than IoA.  Shrek was ok for us.  Oh yeah, BLECH on the tracks for Rip Ride Rockit running through the NYC scene.  Seriously?

Phew!  All caught up.  Hope to do a better job keeping up now.


----------



## Poolrat

Great update.   I have been on the back to the future ride, Alfred Hitchcock.  Made it back for Shrek  but not for the Simpsons.  I am due but not sure when.. 

Those tracks really are in the way ...


----------



## jenseib

NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> Hey Jen!! OMG, those nachos!!! I have been eating nachos as a snack pretty much every night after dinner the past week or two. We've gone through like 3 bags of cheese. And I wonder why I've gained 10 pounds since my last Disney trip....
> 
> Anyway.....great update! It seems like Universal doesn't have any of the rides that I remember. Sad Back to the Future isn't there anymore but glad to see the car and train still!
> 
> You Disney snob!  Haha, just kidding. I totally agree. Walt would NEVER!



I could go for some nachos too. I don't have any chips though....darn. I need to get to the store and get some....mmmmm.

Back the Future was just a great ride and I was so sad to hear it was gone a few years back, but the Simpsons is a really good replacement.

I know Walt would have a fit seeing something like that.  LOL




natebenma said:


> Thanks for the trip report links.  Had to use the shortcuts to catch up after our Atlantis vacation and all of the things on the To-Do list last week.
> 
> I'll just give a generic "Fantastic pictures all around!!!"
> 
> Poseidens Adventure- we didn't see this show.  Too bad about the long wait and the antsy guy behind you.  I love the theming of the Lost Continent area.  Did you interact with the fountain at all?  It ignored my son when he tried to talk to it, then as he walked away, it sprayed him.  And then laughed!
> 
> Back Through Hogsmeade- the window glare in the shop windows really does make it tough to take a decent picture.  I had trouble with the Sirius Black Wanted poster, too.
> 
> Jurassic Park- JP is one of our family's favorite movies (one of my favorite books too- the novel is amazing).  We enjoyed this area, but even my dino-loving son didn't spend too much time in the Discovery Center.
> 
> Toon Lagoon- This is a visually stunning area.  I'm so glad your pack stayed dry, even if Claire didn't.
> 
> Lunch- nice choice on Lunch.  I  Jimmy Buffett, but we never did eat at Margaritaville during our trip.
> 
> Shrek - I loved that Universal was much less crowded than IoA.  Shrek was ok for us.  Oh yeah, BLECH on the tracks for Rip Ride Rockit running through the NYC scene.  Seriously?
> 
> Phew!  All caught up.  Hope to do a better job keeping up now.



It looks like you had a wonderful trip too. I would love to go there and stay, but my HD never would do that. Which reminds me...I need to win the lottery.  

I have read the Jurassic Park books too. They were sooo good! It's been a long time ago though, I should reread them. Did you ever read Congo? It's been years on that one (and I saw the movie too) but that was really good too.

I don't think we went too close to the fountain, but watched others get wet. Claire might've went closer, but I can't remember off the top of my head now.



Poolrat said:


> Great update.   I have been on the back to the future ride, Alfred Hitchcock.  Made it back for Shrek  but not for the Simpsons.  I am due but not sure when..
> 
> Those tracks really are in the way ...



You gotta get over there again. The Simpsons really is an awesome ride. Did you ride the Mummy yet? Another really cool ride.


----------



## jenseib

*We kept moving along, just taking it in.  






We came upon the mummy and we decided we wanted to do itwell we meaning Skip and I.






I figured this would be too intense for Claire so Skip headed off in the single riders line and Claire and I just roamed the immediate area.




































We used the restroom and waited under an awning they had near here.











At some point in time Claire had asked me why no one had ever told her about Universal.  I thought that was so funny Like we had been hiding this place from her for all these years.  She really liked this place!






Soon Skip called and said he was out and we met up with him and I took a turn on the Mummy.
Again, this ride is just really cool, very different than Disney rides. It was a bit of a roller coaster, but it would stop here and there and show Mummy scenes. I loved it.BUT Claire wouldve hated it. It wouldve been too intense of a ride for her and too scary as well.

Skip and Claire were still sitting under the awning when I got off and we took off to find the Simpsons.  Of course I took more pictures on the way.

I dont know who this statue is, but he had a bird on his head with bird poo dripping down.poor guy.






Here is Richters burgersthe place I had been told was NOT very good. Skip said he was going to go and eat there, but he didnt of course.






This bird was walking along with us and when I turned to take his picture he turned away, like he was pretending he wasnt really walking with us.
















We checked out Disaster, but the line was pretty long at this point.  The last time I rode it, it was called Earthquake. It was pretty cool, one of the rides I clearly remember liking from previous trips.











Wait?  Are we in Disney?











This area is where Jaws used to be. You could hear the construction going on behind the walls. This is a really bad picture, but they had people blowing bubbles in the walkway and they were just having a great time. Skip said that would be a great job to have.






They did leave the shark up!






Claire wasnt too impressed with him, so we didnt stop to get a picture there.

On the other handwhen I took Paige and Michael many years ago, they had no fear of the shark whats so everthey even got a little cozy with him.




*


----------



## jenseib

*We passed Fear Factor…ICK. I hate this TV show, and was disappointed to hear they brought it back.







And there it is…..The Simpsons….






But wait!  There’s Men in Black too.  Let’s hit that one first.






We had to put our bags in a locker for this one. Again the process is fairly easy, but crowded. You have to use a computer screen to get your locker. I found that if you use your fingernail rather than you actual fingertip, the touch screen responds better.  I did have to wait in a line to get to the screen, each locker section has one, and when you return, you have to go back to that screen to get your locker open. You need to remember your locker number and they also do a finger scan.

We got in line, which wasn’t too long, I think maybe a 40 minute wait was posted, but the time went much faster. I am guessing we waited 20-30 minutes.  A lot of it was walk through.  They had some really cute queue areas. It was like you were really walking through the MIB agency.

We joked a bit while waiting too. Early that morning while waiting for the wand show, there was a guy, an older lady and a couple of teen girls in front of us in line. We assumed that the lady was probably the Mother in law. They started talking about men and Black and the MIL had never seen the movies.  The guy proceeded to tell her about it….in every detail possible.  He started at the very beginning of the movie and gave her every scene…play by play. Skip was laughing and joking about it while we were behind him, and it was hard not to laugh. I could see the MIL’s eyes glaze over at one point.  A little later a TM had come over and said that if people needed to use the restroom, they could get out of line as long as one person in the party stayed……the WHOLE family went, except for the guy. Skip found that hilarious. He figured they were happy to escape and was guessing they would never come back. They did, but just as the guy reached the front of the line, LOL!

So while waiting in the MIB line, we joked a bit, and pretended like we were giving each other a play by play of the movies, making up stuff of course!

I got some tips on this ride as well. First off I was told to hold my gun button down the whole time and it would score. (This ride is kind of like Buzz lightyear, where you shot at things for a score). I did this and scored a big fat zero. Now I haven’t relooked at my tip sheet, but maybe I had remembered wrong? But this didn’t work for me and I swore I had a faulty gun.
Then at one point you are told to hit a red button. Hit this button as soon as you hear him say it and keep holding it…and you will score big…this DID work for me. I hit it before the other 2 and I got the big score and took the lead and won….but only because I got mega points from the red button. Claire was mad because she didn’t even hear him say to hit it, so I told her next time I would help her. Skip only tapped his. I think only one person per car is awarded those points, so be quick to hit it…and blow your family away!

After MIB, I ran back out to get our bag and had to wait in line for the computer so I could get the locker open. I had like 5 people in front of me, and then they all walked away…seriously, why does a group of 5 all have to stand in the crowded locker area AND all stare at the screen. It’s much easier if you send 1 (or in my case 2 because Claire is nosey) to the locker and just get in and out as fast as you can.

We made another pit stop at the bathrooms near there and walked over to the Simpsons.











I think it was posted as a 20 minute wait and we hopped right in line.
Look how tired someone is.
















Another photobomb!  And a very unflattering picture of me.  I guess all those nachos puffed my tummy out, because it does NOT look like that…I swear!






Skip loved this queue because they play Simpson cartoons. It prepares you a bit for the theme of the ride. It shows different clips and commercials that relate to the ride and just general Simpson characters.  There is also a part that pays tribute to the Back to the Future Ride. I shows how Doc got some loan to keep the building and a Simpsons character comes back in time to help Doc save it, but runs over the loan officer, so now Doc has to sell the building to Krusty. …(for those who don’t know, the outside queue has television screens all throughout the line and fans blowing as well)
I was happy to see that….as I said before, Back to the Future is one of my all-time favorite rides and movies.

Claire had watched the Youtube video over and over at home and talked how “this” was the ride she wanted to ride, but once we got there she was scared. She thought we would be taking big drops and we reassured her it would be fine, but she was EXTREMELY nervous through the whole queue. She never believes me when I tell her things will be fine, and she didn’t believe Skip because he never even watched the video or been on the old ride before.

Before we knew it we were walking into the prep room.







They had several screens around the room and each screen would take turns talking, some about the ride, some more like a commercial. Skip laughed so hard and watched Apu. He would just sit there and wait till it was his screens turn to talk, but he would blink and just kind of look around. Skip found this hilarious.





















After this little show we were led into our preboarding rooms where it gave you a bit more of the story on a video screen.






It told you how Homer’s family won a chance to be the first to ride this crappy roller-coaster at Krustyland…Basically he was set up by Side-show Bob, who wants to kill the family.

Now I have a question before I go on for anyone who is a Universal expert. I read online that Back to the Future had two rooms with screens, one in front and one in back. I have rode Back to the Future two or 3 times and this trip we rode the Simpsons 3 times….I have never gone to the back of the building for a ride. I have gone to the upper level and the lower level, but always at the front of the building. Is it true there is a 2nd screen somewhere?

This is what it says on Wikipedia….”The buildings for Florida and California had completely different layouts. In Florida the two arenas were back to back. Designers found that this led to some operational problems so the California building was designed so that the arenas were on opposite ends of the building with the queue and pre-show in between them.”

Ok….. Back to our regularly scheduled Trip Report….
We entered the next room and got in our car, which is supposed to be like a roller-coaster car. You can set your bag off to the side on the floor. We were in the front seat this time around.

We were soon lifted up and enjoyed the ride.  For those who don’t know, it’s kind of like Soarin’…in a way….. It’s a HUGE screen, bigger than Soarin’, and it has the feeling that you are actually riding what you see, but it’s a simulator. There are several other cars loaded (2 levels of them in fact) and viewing the same screen, but unless you are looking, you wouldn’t even realize it. You feel like you have this place all to your own.

This ride is AWESOME!  It has a few scents floating around at appropriate times and it is great fun. I do caution that you may get motion sickness. I tend to and could feel it. I actually took a bonine pill while waiting in line to help ward off the sickness.  I also found after riding it 3 times over the course of our trip that sitting in the front seats made me less queasy than sitting in the back.  Skip even mentioned that sitting in the back seat made him a little queasy too and he never has motion problems.
Now don’t be scared off…Do ride this, but take the precautions prior to riding. I would suggest to actually take bonine earlier in the day.

We got off all smiles and Claire and Skip both declared this the best ride EVER!!!!! Claire said she was nervous for nothing and just loved the ride. Skip was amazed at how we felt like we were actually doing what we saw, yet were just in a car that was moving us around.

There is a part at the end of the ride where they say that this is the part you get your picture taken and a flash goes off. I wasn’t sure if they actually took your picture or if it was part of the story, but I have read online after I got home that they do take your picture….where this is displayed at, I never found.

We made a stop off after the ride for Claire to take a phone call.






The phone has someone talking, but I’m not sure what it said, but Claire was making faces.






We wandered over here to look at the fence.






I tried to get Claire to lean up against the fence and pretend she was in trouble too, but she refused. She did however pretend to be helping Bart use the spray can.






We then took another sit down break and Skip went off and refilled the mug.











I got up to join him after he came back and someone yelled at me to get my attention. They let me know I left my bag…..the bag that Skip was in charge of! Thanks goodness the kind person let me know, and I let him know my husband was supposed to be carrying that bag and if he had not said anything, it would’ve been left there for sure!*


----------



## MEK

I have not been to Universal since before they put the Simpsons ride in.  Great review!  I am really getting the urge to go there thanks to your terrific trip reporting.  So glad Claire enjoyed it!  All those nerves for nothing!


----------



## mom2rtk

Man, you've been busy this morning!

LOL on Claire wanting to know why you've been hiding that Universal place form her! 

I remember doing MIB way back when....... and I remember the boys loving it. I'm thinking we did that before we even did Buzz Lightyear. Of course, the idea of being INSIDE a video game was just nirvana for the boys, especially Timmy. The boy loves his games. I'm thinking they were 7 and 9 when we did it, so they completely loved it.

I seem to recall a lot of stuff from Universal that you're talking about, but didn't remember actually riding it. Then it dawned on me that Katie was 2 and 4 on ou trips to that park. I'm pretty sure I didn't get to ride much of ANYTHING! I do remember making her go on Spiderman just so I could finally ride something too. I remember just burying her face in my side when she got scared. Hmmm.... can't imagine why she took so long finally getting on board wih thrill rides! 

Oh, and BTW...... I went back a little in your TR to make sure I hadn't missed anything........ and saw those DANG nachos again. It was 8 in the morning....... and I had just finished breakfast...... and they STILL made me hungry. I think you need to remove those photos.


----------



## jenseib

MEK said:


> I have not been to Universal since before they put the Simpsons ride in.  Great review!  I am really getting the urge to go there thanks to your terrific trip reporting.  So glad Claire enjoyed it!  All those nerves for nothing!



It is a really cool ride. For many years I hadn't kept up with what Universal did. I started reading a bot more a few years agoa nd was so sad about Back to the Future being gone, but they did well with the Simpsons.  And I was upset that King Kong was gone, But the mummy is a great replacement as well, though I think Claire could've rode Kong.



mom2rtk said:


> Man, you've been busy this morning!
> 
> LOL on Claire wanting to know why you've been hiding that Universal place form her!
> 
> I remember doing MIB way back when....... and I remember the boys loving it. I'm thinking we did that before we even did Buzz Lightyear. Of course, the idea of being INSIDE a video game was just nirvana for the boys, especially Timmy. The boy loves his games. I'm thinking they were 7 and 9 when we did it, so they completely loved it.
> 
> I seem to recall a lot of stuff from Universal that you're talking about, but didn't remember actually riding it. Then it dawned on me that Katie was 2 and 4 on ou trips to that park. I'm pretty sure I didn't get to ride much of ANYTHING! I do remember making her go on Spiderman just so I could finally ride something too. I remember just burying her face in my side when she got scared. Hmmm.... can't imagine why she took so long finally getting on board wih thrill rides!
> 
> Oh, and BTW...... I went back a little in your TR to make sure I hadn't missed anything........ and saw those DANG nachos again. It was 8 in the morning....... and I had just finished breakfast...... and they STILL made me hungry. I think you need to remove those photos.



Universal is not super young kid friendly. There are some spots, but those spots are very adult friendly.  I am glad we wait till Claire was a bit older so she could ride more.
She really did like these parks a lot and I can see her asking to go back. I would like to stay onsite though sometime.
Spiderman has been refurbed, and I think it's stil lpretty much the same...but yeah, I can see her being scared on that.  
I know, I keep thinking about nachos too. Maybe I'll make some for a snack (need to go to the store to get chips though first.)


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> Universal is not super young kid friendly. There are some spots, but those spots are very adult friendly.  I am glad we wait till Claire was a bit older so she could ride more.
> She really did like these parks a lot and I can see her asking to go back. I would like to stay onsite though sometime.
> Spiderman has been refurbed, and I think it's stil lpretty much the same...but yeah, I can see her being scared on that.
> I know, I keep thinking about nachos too. Maybe I'll make some for a snack (need to go to the store to get chips though first.)




I'm still glad we went when we did. The boys were at a great age for it. Do they still have the tornado attraction? I thought that was pretty cool.

I'm dying for some nachos. Wanna meet for lunch?????


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> I'm still glad we went when we did. The boys were at a great age for it. Do they still have the tornado attraction? I thought that was pretty cool.
> 
> I'm dying for some nachos. Wanna meet for lunch?????



They do. I did it many years ago and was not too impressed. probably because it was new and we waited like an hour or so for it.  Skip HATE Helen Hunt with a passion for some reason. he asked if she was in it, and I couldn't remember, but I told him it wasn't great and there was a possiblity that she would have a clip in it, so he said he didn't want to go to it and we never gave it another though.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> They do. I did it many years ago and was not too impressed. probably because it was new and we waited like an hour or so for it.  Skip HATE Helen Hunt with a passion for some reason. he asked if she was in it, and I couldn't remember, but I told him it wasn't great and there was a possiblity that she would have a clip in it, so he said he didn't want to go to it and we never gave it another though.



Well, that was like 7 1/2 years ago, so my memories are pretty sketchy. And we were there the first week of December and crowds were non-existent. So I'm sure we didn't have much of a wait.

Sounds like a good call on nyour part not to encourage waiting in a line that long. Of course, if the line had a/c, maybe everyone was just escaping the heat......


----------



## brookelizabeth

jenseib said:


> *
> We used the restroom and waited under an awning they had near here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I recognize that building!  In Brooklyn, across the street from the famous Girmaldi's pizza is a building that this one is obviously modeled after. 



jenseib said:


> *
> I got up to join him after he came back and someone yelled at me to get my attention. They let me know I left my bag..the bag that Skip was in charge of! Thanks goodness the kind person let me know, and I let him know my husband was supposed to be carrying that bag and if he had not said anything, it wouldve been left there for sure!*



Eeeek!  I'm glad it was a honest person!!!  

The Simpsons sounds like so much fun!  I'll have to check out some videos of it....


----------



## mousetravel

jenseib said:


> I got up to join him after he came back and someone yelled at me to get my attention. They let me know I left my bag…..the bag that Skip was in charge of! Thanks goodness the kind person let me know, and I let him know my husband was supposed to be carrying that bag and if he had not said anything, it would’ve been left there for sure![/SIZE][/COLOR][/B]




Photobomb! The guy on the left! 


Thank goodness you got your bag!! 
Doesn't Skip know he's the "Bag Man" for this trip????!!


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> Well, that was like 7 1/2 years ago, so my memories are pretty sketchy. And we were there the first week of December and crowds were non-existent. So I'm sure we didn't have much of a wait.
> 
> Sounds like a good call on nyour part not to encourage waiting in a line that long. Of course, if the line had a/c, maybe everyone was just escaping the heat......



I know the year we waited it was brand new. And most of us all were like....Thats it?  LOL



brookelizabeth said:


> I recognize that building!  In Brooklyn, across the street from the famous Girmaldi's pizza is a building that this one is obviously modeled after.
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeek!  I'm glad it was a honest person!!!
> 
> The Simpsons sounds like so much fun!  I'll have to check out some videos of it....



How cool. You'll have to take a picture of it.

I'm glad too. I don't know what Skip had stuffed in that bag, but I had a few things that weren't major, but I still didn't want to lose anything.



*********** said:


> Photobomb! The guy on the left!
> 
> 
> Thank goodness you got your bag!!
> Doesn't Skip know he's the "Bag Man" for this trip????!!



I forogt to mention that. I did post it on the photobomb sit though already too.
All THREE of us look terrible, but Mr photobomber looks the best.


----------



## francis6306

Cortlyn already wants to go US just from seeing some of your pictures.  She will just have to wait until Catie is older!


----------



## jenseib

francis6306 said:


> Cortlyn already wants to go US just from seeing some of your pictures.  She will just have to wait until Catie is older!



awww!


----------



## Caretames1

Don't these kids know that we hide all the good places and only bring them out when we are good and ready?

Love the old pictures of your other 2 inside the sharks mouth! Too bad Claire didn't want a photo. I have a pic of Sam feeding a bear a bottle pf popwhen she was little and I wanted to get one of Kadence but NOPE, she wasn't having any of it!

Skip leaving the bag behind! Don't give him any of the cameras!


----------



## Kathy Jetson

River was horrified to go on the Mummy. He kept trying to talk us into getting out of line but I made him do it. Again because I knew he would love it. I would never make him do anything I thought would really scare him. Well he loved it (mom was right again!) I think they have the best queue. Well next to Forbidden Journey.

When we went Jaws was still open. I'm glad we got to ride it once. River stuck his head in the shark but Paige and Michael climbed in his mouth! That's too funny!

I had no interest in Fear Factor either!

I know we did MIB but I can't remember anything about this ride. Not the queue or the ride River says he liked it.

We all loved the Simpsons too. We grownups got a little but River wanted to go again. I could only do it once.


----------



## natebenma

jenseib said:


> I have read the Jurassic Park books too. They were sooo good! It's been a long time ago though, I should reread them. Did you ever read Congo? It's been years on that one (and I saw the movie too) but that was really good too.



Yes, I read Congo long ago and surprisingly I don't think I saw the movie even though Jimmy Buffett has a bit part as a pilot in the film.  I love Michael Crichton's books!


----------



## natebenma

It looks like you all enjoyed Universal a lot! 

I'm glad both you and Skip were able to ride The Mummy!  I think that ride is my favorite.  My youngest son (10) would only ride it once, but we switched off a lot and rode it with our teenager.  

 on leaving the bag behind.  I'm glad someone was honest and returned it.  And found you before you had to go looking for it.


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> Don't these kids know that we hide all the good places and only bring them out when we are good and ready?
> 
> Love the old pictures of your other 2 inside the sharks mouth! Too bad Claire didn't want a photo. I have a pic of Sam feeding a bear a bottle pf popwhen she was little and I wanted to get one of Kadence but NOPE, she wasn't having any of it!
> 
> Skip leaving the bag behind! Don't give him any of the cameras!



Yes, I am always hiding stuff from her.   And Skip really became a Universal fan this trip too. He probably thought I was hiding it from him as well. He kept asking me about stuff, since I had been there before, but many years ago...and I told him I can't remember and he was amazed I couldn't. My last trip there was in 99, so come on, thats a long time ago and stuff has changed.  Especially IoA...never been there, but he acted like I should know everything about everything. 

I'm sure they weren't supposed to hang from the sharks mouth. Michel did it first, then of course Paige followed suit...as did every other kid we saw after us. We even walked by in the afternoon and saw kids doing it, which probably meant kids were doing it all day long after Michael and Paige. 
Claire didn't want to even walk near it. 

I rarely let him hold the camera bag. I don't trust him.  LOL! I aictually would trust Claire to hold it more. 



Kathy Jetson said:


> River was horrified to go on the Mummy. He kept trying to talk us into getting out of line but I made him do it. Again because I knew he would love it. I would never make him do anything I thought would really scare him. Well he loved it (mom was right again!) I think they have the best queue. Well next to Forbidden Journey.
> 
> When we went Jaws was still open. I'm glad we got to ride it once. River stuck his head in the shark but Paige and Michael climbed in his mouth! That's too funny!
> 
> I had no interest in Fear Factor either!
> 
> I know we did MIB but I can't remember anything about this ride. Not the queue or the ride River says he liked it.
> 
> We all loved the Simpsons too. We grownups got a little but River wanted to go again. I could only do it once.



I knew it would be too much for Claire...but may in a few years. She's still iffy on BTMR, so I had to see how this was, and it wasn't bad, but there were a few jerky parts and the scenes would've scared her. I hope she grows out of that phase soon.

Men in Black is alot like Buzz. The cars had two rows of 3 and we always got the back row too. I swear I always had a faulty gun as well. 

Michael was a rebel...and did a lot of things he wasn't supposed to. He kept me hopping thats for sure.  They made the word hyper just for him. 



natebenma said:


> Yes, I read Congo long ago and surprisingly I don't think I saw the movie even though Jimmy Buffett has a bit part as a pilot in the film.  I love Michael Crichton's books!



I did see the movie, and it was good. I can't remember if the movie followed the book very well or not.



natebenma said:


> It looks like you all enjoyed Universal a lot!
> 
> I'm glad both you and Skip were able to ride The Mummy!  I think that ride is my favorite.  My youngest son (10) would only ride it once, but we switched off a lot and rode it with our teenager.
> 
> on leaving the bag behind.  I'm glad someone was honest and returned it.  And found you before you had to go looking for it.



The Mummy was a great ride. It was basically walk on in the single rider line. I only rode it the one time, but kind of wished I had gone back and rode it later.

There might have been a murder if the bag was lost.  That was the only time he left it sit, and he said he thought I had it...well no, I didn't even know he set it down.


----------



## Caretames1

MNSSHP tickets are on sale! You have to call Disney! I'll put up the link to the Party info!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2919299


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> MNSSHP tickets are on sale! You have to call Disney! I'll put up the link to the Party info!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2919299


----------



## Beth D

Finally checking in here!  I'm up to page 10, but still working my way through!

Random thoughts...

The Toledo Airport bathrooms are really gorgeous!  I love the sinks too.

The ride in Orlando is a giant free-fall swing, similar to Ripcord at CP, but taller.  

We loved butterbeer, but split one among 3 or 4 of us.  It was way too sweet to drink a whole glass on our own.  

I'm going back now to get caught up!


----------



## annmarieda

You make it all look so fun... makes me think I need to go back.


----------



## RinkyTinkyTinky

Getting caught up over here after my 'vacation'...

Your lunch at Marg. looked so good!  We have almost eaten at one of those in Myrtle Beach several times but always ended up somewhere else.  We will definitely be going there next time!  I can't believe those nachos!   Good grief!  The club sandwich sounds right up my alley!

I can't believe how wet Claire got! I would have been miserable.  I can't stand to walk in wet clothes.  Kids are pretty tough when it comes to that though.

Love the old photos of your kids being eaten by the shark!   I am so afraid of those things that I probably wouldn't go near it even though I know it's fake.


----------



## jenseib

*We did some leisurely strolling. Skip’s feet and legs were killing him. I really noticed him hobbling around. I assumed it was his hip, but he swears it was his feet that bothered him.




































I didn’t take a picture of (why I didn’t, I don’t know) but there were some fencing up around the lake area over here and it said it was a hot set. Nothing was going on, so we “think" they were taking stuff down from something earlier. We did see guys out in the lake on a boat though too.






Skip asked if there was a fireworks show going on later, and we were told no, which I was sure I had read wasn’t happening, but you never know.  Someone did say they have something in the summer, and I know I have read TRs that showed pictures of it.

I think down this street is where the Nickelodeon studios used to be. I know we toured it a couple of times and Paige once went with her Dads family and got to do some sort of shout out on one of the shows she watched being taped. They gave them the day it would air and then we recorded it. I don’t know if we still have it on tape anywhere or not.  LOL
















We stopped and rested for a while and watched the guys in the boat and I kept taking pictures.
















We headed over to Disaster. That was one thing I wanted to do before we left for the day, and Claire wanted to give it a try too.

It’s right by the famous Richter’s Burgers and we joked about it once again.






I laughed when we got in line because so many people asked what this was. The TM would say it’s an attraction that is a show and ride…and people look at him like he’s crazy. .....There are these youtube videos where they have these cartoon people being CM’s and the people ask what it is, and that’s the response they get…and it escalates to sort of a frustrated CM.  They are so dumb, but funny too, and this made me think of it immediately.

Here is one of those videos, It’s not the one I was thinking of, but it still is funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L16HHxiSPXA

And this one is funny too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iuAyQec-_M&feature=related

We waited in line and Skip kept asking me what this was like. I told him it was called Earthquake last time I rode it and it appeared to look a bit different on the outside, so I wasn’t sure how similar it would be.
















We had a buddy hanging with us too.







We had a little wait, but soon we were headed into the first room. This has changed from when I saw it last (as Earthquake). I don’t remember it exactly, but I know it was different before.  We had a girl who was casting people for a new movie and it was fun. She picked some people to be part of the “show” and she was pretty funny and the guys she picked were funny too. Claire just loved this…Skip didn’t care for it so much.

Next we went into the next room and the actors did there “thing” and it was taped. Again, I thought it was fun and funny. We were introduced to the owner of the studios and it was Christopher Walken….as a holograph. To me this was SO amazing. He looked so real and no flickering at all.  He interacted with things and I really don’t think Claire even knew that it wasn’t a real person up there.
I was impressed.
I think we went to the ride vehicle next.  This was pretty much the same ride (though I heard they did change it up for safety reasons because someone had gotten hurt (or killed?) several years ago when it was Earthquake.
This time though, we are all part of the movie and the ride is part of the show…years ago, I do believe that we went on a subway ride and then “all of a sudden” there was an earthquake. 
This time was corny and we had to all pretend to be frightened.
Claire loved it, Skip still wasn’t impressed ,but did like the ride portion a bit more.

On the way back to the station they play the movie they have just made. It’s pretty funny, and we laughed at the corny movie they made which also stared the “Rock” as the main character.  They combined the guest actors in shots with him and it was so silly.

When we got off, Claire declared that this might be her new favorite ride, or at least tied with the Simpsons.  Skip said he hoped not to ever go back on it.  LOL!*


----------



## jenseib

Beth D said:


> Finally checking in here!  I'm up to page 10, but still working my way through!
> 
> Random thoughts...
> 
> The Toledo Airport bathrooms are really gorgeous!  I love the sinks too.
> 
> The ride in Orlando is a giant free-fall swing, similar to Ripcord at CP, but taller.
> 
> We loved butterbeer, but split one among 3 or 4 of us.  It was way too sweet to drink a whole glass on our own.
> 
> I'm going back now to get caught up!



That bathroom is pretty. I wish all public bathroom were like that one.
I sonederd if it was like that. I can't remember if we actually saw someone on it or nit, but I am thinking we might've towards the ned of our trip.
I agree, Butterbeer is really too sweet. A couple sips are good, but you can get sick of it pretty fast.



annmarieda said:


> You make it all look so fun... makes me think I need to go back.



It was fun. Of course you have to go in knowing it's not the same as Disney and I truely believe you can make the vacation fun, even if you are not thrilled with the destination. (though I was happy to go here). You just have to have the right attitude and I think researching places also helps get your mind set so you know what to expect, and what nto to.



RinkyTinkyTinky said:


> Getting caught up over here after my 'vacation'...
> 
> Your lunch at Marg. looked so good!  We have almost eaten at one of those in Myrtle Beach several times but always ended up somewhere else.  We will definitely be going there next time!  I can't believe those nachos!   Good grief!  The club sandwich sounds right up my alley!
> 
> I can't believe how wet Claire got! I would have been miserable.  I can't stand to walk in wet clothes.  Kids are pretty tough when it comes to that though.
> 
> Love the old photos of your kids being eaten by the shark!   I am so afraid of those things that I probably wouldn't go near it even though I know it's fake.



I'm still miserably behind on so many threads.
I bought a bag of chips yesterday. I think tomorrows lunch might be some nachos.  Or maybe a snack today after Claire gets home from school.

I hate wet clothes too and then I always get the chapped thighs from rubbing.

That Jaws ride was pretty creepy too. Even though the shark was fake, I jsut remember how creepy he looked. I think I did take a few photos of him too...and he looks fake and real...if that makes sense?


----------



## brookelizabeth

Claire loved it, Skip hated it!  It sounds fun though, there was no thrill to it at all?


----------



## Beth D

OK, all caught up now!

Jen - i want to go shopping with your mom!  Think she'd meet me at the Coach store at Franklin Park mall?  

 We made grandpa take DS to see the 3 Stooges last weekend.  He thought it was hilarious, but hey, he's only 7, and slapstick is right up his alley!

My mom does the same thing as you with stocking up on clearance shirts for my dad!  Except with him it's cooking stains, usually spaghetti sauce, so she buys lots of darks and reds!

The thing you missed on top of Jurassic Park was a food stand.  The cool stuff was all on the bottom.  The Pteradon riders ride is kind of cool, but not worth the wait if it's that long!

Love the volcano nachos!  Sometimes they look exactly like the volcano when they come out, depending on who builds the order.  I miss Jimmy Buffets!  It's been 3 years since we've been there.  We like the outside patio, but DS LOVES sitting inside by the volcano, watching it "blow".  It has such great atmosphere! 

Someone in Sandusky actually has a Delorean!  We see it parked at the mall occasionally. 

And the real reason they don't want you taking pics on rides is so that you don't lose your camera.  it's a little different there than at some place like CP.  I could just see you riding the corkscrew, trying to snap photos, and dropping your camera on the midway onto someone's head!


----------



## Muslickz

Omg I love the pics I wish I was there right now 

-M


----------



## jenseib

brookelizabeth said:


> Claire loved it, Skip hated it!  It sounds fun though, there was no thrill to it at all?



The ride simulates an earthquake, and it is pretty cool. I think it was better when you were supposed to be in a real one on the old ride. This time it was like it was a joke and we were all supposed to act goofy.  I think a lot missed all the cool affects.  You do get thrown around a bit.



Beth D said:


> OK, all caught up now!
> 
> Jen - i want to go shopping with your mom!  Think she'd meet me at the Coach store at Franklin Park mall?
> 
> We made grandpa take DS to see the 3 Stooges last weekend.  He thought it was hilarious, but hey, he's only 7, and slapstick is right up his alley!
> 
> My mom does the same thing as you with stocking up on clearance shirts for my dad!  Except with him it's cooking stains, usually spaghetti sauce, so she buys lots of darks and reds!
> 
> The thing you missed on top of Jurassic Park was a food stand.  The cool stuff was all on the bottom.  The Pteradon riders ride is kind of cool, but not worth the wait if it's that long!
> 
> Love the volcano nachos!  Sometimes they look exactly like the volcano when they come out, depending on who builds the order.  I miss Jimmy Buffets!  It's been 3 years since we've been there.  We like the outside patio, but DS LOVES sitting inside by the volcano, watching it "blow".  It has such great atmosphere!
> 
> Someone in Sandusky actually has a Delorean!  We see it parked at the mall occasionally.
> 
> And the real reason they don't want you taking pics on rides is so that you don't lose your camera.  it's a little different there than at some place like CP.  I could just see you riding the corkscrew, trying to snap photos, and dropping your camera on the midway onto someone's head!



She bought Paige a Coach last year for Christmas. My Aunt used to buy us coach purses every year, she doesn't any more...so bummed about that.

That movie was  actually better than I thought it would be.

I don't know how guys can make such a mess. Skip will get food stains from eating and he  hangs the shirt back up in the closet like it's clean because he only wore it for 2 hours.....hello....it's still dirty.

I was thinking maybe it was a food stand and that is why I didn't look at it much.

Loved the nachos!!

When I was in highschool there was a guy who went to St. Francis that had one. He would always park it out front at the dances.
I don't know what he looked like...probably a geek.  LOL
Have you ever seen the American Dad episode when he has a Delorean and goes looking for parts.  He fights with another delorean driver to get to the destination first so they can get another door for the car.



Muslickz said:


> Omg I love the pics I wish I was there right now
> 
> -M



Thanks....I would like to be there right now too.


----------



## MEK

So funny that Skip and Claire had totally different opinions of the Disaster attraction.  I remember it as Earthquake and wasn't too impressed.  I can't imagine there being a safety issue with it where someone actually got hurt.  Yikes!

Your pictures continue to be wonderful!


----------



## jenseib

MEK said:


> So funny that Skip and Claire had totally different opinions of the Disaster attraction.  I remember it as Earthquake and wasn't too impressed.  I can't imagine there being a safety issue with it where someone actually got hurt.  Yikes!
> 
> Your pictures continue to be wonderful!



I was surprised how much she liked it. I think all the cheesiness is what she found fun.
I'm not sure how people got hurt on it either, but I read that somewhere. I would think you had to be doing something wrong to get yourself hurt...unless something malfunctioned. I should google it more.


----------



## RinkyTinkyTinky

Wow, I'm amazed at how much your pictures look like Hollywood Studios!  There were several pictures in there that made me do a double take.

Your family sounds just like mine!  I hate corny stuff, but DH and DD love it.  We never agree on those sort of things!


----------



## jenseib

RinkyTinkyTinky said:


> Wow, I'm amazed at how much your pictures look like Hollywood Studios!  There were several pictures in there that made me do a double take.
> 
> Your family sounds just like mine!  I hate corny stuff, but DH and DD love it.  We never agree on those sort of things!



Yes, there are some very similar theming in both parks...they were both built at the same time too.


----------



## rndmr2

I kind of remember the Earthquake ride, I thought it was pretty cool from what I remember.  I may be wrong because my memry is a but fuzzy from this but I am pretty sure my sister was picked for the skit part, I think they were in a mall and she was on an escalator when the "Earthquake" hit.


----------



## annmarieda

That youtube video is so funny!  My dd and her husband went to WDW on their honeymoon.  Her TR was titled something like "is this a ride" because of that first video.  Turns out... some people (like her dh) do actually ask "is this a ride"


----------



## Caretames1

I have to agree with others, the park is very similar to DHS. All of your pictures are great!

I think some things are funny that others don't, like dumb movies. Sometimes dumber is better!


----------



## Kathy Jetson

We did Disaster too. River loved it too and he really believes he is in a movie that they filmed there. I didn't have the heart to tell him any different. He's my little movie star


----------



## jenseib

rndmr2 said:


> I kind of remember the Earthquake ride, I thought it was pretty cool from what I remember.  I may be wrong because my memry is a but fuzzy from this but I am pretty sure my sister was picked for the skit part, I think they were in a mall and she was on an escalator when the "Earthquake" hit.



I thinl you are exactly right. I knwo they had people in the skits with Earthquake, but it was different...and I couldn't remember how except it was based off the old movie  "earthquake".



annmarieda said:


> That youtube video is so funny!  My dd and her husband went to WDW on their honeymoon.  Her TR was titled something like "is this a ride" because of that first video.  Turns out... some people (like her dh) do actually ask "is this a ride"



It is funny. I understand asking if it is a ride...but then some people still keep asking, or get confused. When my DH asks me, I tell him just wait and see.  



Caretames1 said:


> I have to agree with others, the park is very similar to DHS. All of your pictures are great!
> 
> I think some things are funny that others don't, like dumb movies. Sometimes dumber is better!



We have a bit a warped sense of humor at our house.  We laugh at some really dumb stuff.



Kathy Jetson said:


> We did Disaster too. River loved it too and he really believes he is in a movie that they filmed there. I didn't have the heart to tell him any different. He's my little movie star



Was River picked to be the kid then?  That scene was so funny.


----------



## Darkfirewolfe

I'm late, but I'm subbing and all caught up!   

We are thinking about trying for a day or two at Universal this year, but it's just so hard to leave The World!!


----------



## natebenma

I don't have much to add to your post about Disaster.  We saw the show/attraction/ride once.  It was ok.   Worth doing.

I do want to comment on Christopher Walken.  Several months ago, one of my Facebook friends posted a link of CW reading Where the Wild Things Are.

HILARIOUS!!!  

My kids came over to see what I was cracking up about- I had tears streaming down my face.

I would post a link here, but it is about 9 minutes long and not quite appropriate for a family board.  Not terrible, but a few questionable comments.

If you get a chance, check it out.


----------



## jenseib

Darkfirewolfe said:


> I'm late, but I'm subbing and all caught up!
> 
> We are thinking about trying for a day or two at Universal this year, but it's just so hard to leave The World!!



Thanks for joining in.
It is hard to leave the world, but Universal is a fun place too.



natebenma said:


> I don't have much to add to your post about Disaster.  We saw the show/attraction/ride once.  It was ok.   Worth doing.
> 
> I do want to comment on Christopher Walken.  Several months ago, one of my Facebook friends posted a link of CW reading Where the Wild Things Are.
> 
> HILARIOUS!!!
> 
> My kids came over to see what I was cracking up about- I had tears streaming down my face.
> 
> I would post a link here, but it is about 9 minutes long and not quite appropriate for a family board.  Not terrible, but a few questionable comments.
> 
> If you get a chance, check it out.



I will have to find that video, Is it on youtube? He is always so funny. He has that distinct way of talking.


----------



## jenseib

*After we left Disaster we decided it was time to work our way back to the front and head out. Claire said she had seen something in the Shrek gift shop and she wanted to use her money to buy it. We walked slowly and even took a small break and just enjoyed the views.































I took these for Brook. She lives in NYC and there is a Starbucks on every corner practically.











We would watch this ride every so oftenand there is NO WAY any of us would ever get on it. The 2 adults have lost all their spunk, and the little one is just smart.  











We made our way into the gift shop.






And Claire went straight to him.






He was cutebut another plushyoh well.

We did get 10% off with our AAA card.






And here are the princess dresses I had mentioned earlier.






And out we went, and I still had that camera clicking.





















They are still working on the new Despicable Me ride.





















Not a good picture, but here is the locker area.






I stopped in here and took a quick look around. They had the thing 2 tank top and I debated on getting it, but I decided to wait again and see if anything else caught my fancy first.




*


----------



## mom2rtk

Puss N Boots is adorable! Tell Claire she made a great choice!


----------



## Caretames1

Ohhh, look at the cute wittle Kitty! Thanks Jen, now Kadence wants one! 


pssst, she not getting one any time soon!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I have to get one of those Puss in Boots, he is my favorite character! So cute!


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> Puss N Boots is adorable! Tell Claire she made a great choice!





Caretames1 said:


> Ohhh, look at the cute wittle Kitty! Thanks Jen, now Kadence wants one!
> 
> 
> pssst, she not getting one any time soon!





Wicket's Mom said:


> I have to get one of those Puss in Boots, he is my favorite character! So cute!



Isn't he cute...but we have so many "cute" plushies it's hard to love them all every day.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Sorry I haven't posted comments in a while.  I've been just enjoying the pictures.  I think Claire made an excellent choice even if she does have 9,999 plushies already.


----------



## jenseib

mickeystoontown said:


> Sorry I haven't posted comments in a while.  I've been just enjoying the pictures.  I think Claire made an excellent choice even if she does have 9,999 plushies already.



I know what you mean. I am doing a lot of reading and just short replies. I am truly trying to keep caught up, but it is hard to do.


----------



## jenseib

*
We headed out of the park and made our way to the parking garage. Its funny how Skip and Claire now were walking fairly fast, but I was lagging behind this time around. .. Mostly due to taking pictures though.
























































I thought this was really cute and hadnt noticed it when we arrived that morning. Its a mini golf course.











This is where we found that people were using the people mover walkways as a ride. (Skip did too at this point)  It drives me bonkers.  I dont mind if you ride, but move to one side so people can pass you. Claire and I kept walking and said excuse me a zillion times as we walked. People would look at us like we were the nutty ones.






This is in the middle area where you chose which way to go to your parking garage. Its a little gift stand and has a Jurassic park theme.  I remember this from the last time we visited.






We made it back to the car. Skip was really sore and a bit grumpy now.  We also had to fight with the car door to get it to unlock. I was so annoyed at the car. Why cant it just unlock like a normal car.

We drove back and traffic was literally bumper to bumper near our hotel. Not sure what was going on, but we ended up going a long way around to it so we could turn at a light, as just making a left hand turn with no light was never going to happen.  It still didnt take us too long to get back.

Claire and Skip headed down to the pool.  It was around 8 PM now.  I took a shower.

If you have read my past TRs, you might have noticed my hair is a little shorter this time around. I cut it last fall fairly short for me.  I wanted to get off old perm and drippy ends and wanted a change. It was cute, but after a month, I no longer liked it.  I am a ponytail kind of girl and I like to just throw my hair in one daily and not mess with it. Not happening with short hair. So I have been letting it grow out. And its going so slowly. I also cant just wash and fluff dry and have it look decent either. Its still got some old perm on the ends and it just looks awful in general. So if I go in public, I have to straighten it to make it look halfway decent.  This takes time of course.

So while they swam, I took my shower and did the straightening of the hair process again. I put on a sundress and felt clean and fresh and ready to do something.

Skip and Claire came back up and Claire declared it was the best pool ever because it had a hot tub too. (She says this about every pool we go to)

I asked Claire if she wanted to take a shower and she said no, she just swam so she is clean.  LOL! Ok, we are on vacation, lets let it go for today.  We got her dressed and her hair combed and dried, and told Skip we wanted to go to Beaches and Cream for icecream. He grumbled a bit about not being hungry, and I told him we would go without him then..well he got moving then.

He did say he better not have to walk a lot because he was so sore and tired from me dragging him around for 17 hours straighta bit of an exaggeration there.

We got directions from the front desk on how to get the expressway to Disney area and once again fought with the door locks on the car, then took off.

It didnt take too long to get there.  We pulled up to the  Yacht Clubs parking gate and we were told there was a hard close, so we couldnt park. I guess that means they have too many people there right now and only guest resorts or those with ADRs could park there. I asked about the Beach Club lot and he told me it was the same.  UGH!  He did say go over to the Boardwalk and we would be able to park there. OK. But I knew the walking would be longer, but I didnt mention that to Skip.

We were able to park at the Boardwalk, and wow, what a walk that was JUST to get to the resort. Us lowly people who are not staying onsite have to park really far out.
I just kept my spirits up and ignored the complainers in my family. I really dont think Claire cared at all, but since Skip grumbled, she thought she should as well.

My BW pictures arent very good because I was on the move and it was dark.





















We made it out to the boardwalk, and some entertainment was just finishing up. It looked like it was good, because it had quite a crowd dispersing at the moment. 

I tried to figure which way around the lake would be faster, but honestly, I dont think either is, so we headed in the direction of the YC.





























*


----------



## mom2rtk

mickeystoontown said:


> Sorry I haven't posted comments in a while.  I've been just enjoying the pictures.  I think Claire made an excellent choice even if she does have 9,999 plushies already.



LOL!  I mean, it's Jen's house storing them all, not ours. Maybe this year on Claire's birthday we should all send her a new plushie!


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> LOL!  I mean, it's Jen's house storing them all, not ours. Maybe this year on Claire's birthday we should all send her a new plushie!



She would be in heaven.....I would roll my eyes.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> She would be in heaven.....I would roll my eyes.



Katie's best friend gave her a 5 foot stuffed bear last year for her birthday........ 

If you get a really big box from Missouri next December......... don't ask questions..........


----------



## natebenma

GREAT collection of pictures at Universal Studios!

The picture of Claire holding Puss in Boots is just darling!  I can hear him saying "Buy Me" in an amazing Latin accent.

The mini golf course at City Walk is brand-spanking new.  They were just starting construction in July while we were there and it just opened a month or so ago.

Woo-hoo!  I didn't know you were taking a field trip to the Yacht & Beach Club!


----------



## natebenma

jenseib said:


> I will have to find that video, Is it on youtube? He is always so funny. He has that distinct way of talking.



With the passing of Maurice Sendak today, I reposted the video on my FB profile.  Watched it again and it isn't _that_ inappropriate- he uses the "b" word a couple of times- the one that refers to a male jerk.

Where the Wild Things Are as read by Christopher Walken

The video is over 9 minutes long, so it is a bit of an investment, but I think it is worth the time- stick with it.


----------



## dizneeat

I am all caught up again!     I had fallen about 8 pages behind in the 10 days I wasn't able to keep up .... it's going to take A WHILE until I will be caught up on ALL threads. 

As always I just LOVE your photos!!!! You got an aweful lot done at UO .... and it seems that a lot of things changed since we last were there. Maybe a visit is in order sooner than expected. 

You are right, Rip-Ride-Rockit doesn't really fit in with the theming, but I can asure you, it is one fun ride.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Awww, Puss & Boots is cute!  Did he get lost among the piles of plush at home?  LOL

And yes, there are Starbucks here EVERYWHERE!  There are some spots where there are 3 within eye-shot.  Kinda nutty!

Great update - looking forward to the ICE CREAM!


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> Katie's best friend gave her a 5 foot stuffed bear last year for her birthday........
> 
> If you get a really big box from Missouri next December......... don't ask questions..........



Oh my...thats huge.  I'll know to deny the shipment! 



natebenma said:


> GREAT collection of pictures at Universal Studios!
> 
> The picture of Claire holding Puss in Boots is just darling!  I can hear him saying "Buy Me" in an amazing Latin accent.
> 
> The mini golf course at City Walk is brand-spanking new.  They were just starting construction in July while we were there and it just opened a month or so ago.
> 
> Woo-hoo!  I didn't know you were taking a field trip to the Yacht & Beach Club!



She is obseesed with puss in boots lately. she has the wii game and then I had to download one on my kindle for times we are out and it's "boring". 

I did not know that about the mini golf course. We never had a chance to stop and play...though I find it always sounds fun to play, but after a couple of spots we tire of it fat...because we are horrid golfers. 



natebenma said:


> With the passing of Maurice Sendak today, I reposted the video on my FB profile.  Watched it again and it isn't _that_ inappropriate- he uses the "b" word a couple of times- the one that refers to a male jerk.
> 
> Where the Wild Things Are as read by Christopher Walken
> 
> The video is over 9 minutes long, so it is a bit of an investment, but I think it is worth the time- stick with it.




Oh my goodness. That is so funny. I love how he describes the pictures. 



dizneeat said:


> I am all caught up again!     I had fallen about 8 pages behind in the 10 days I wasn't able to keep up .... it's going to take A WHILE until I will be caught up on ALL threads.
> 
> As always I just LOVE your photos!!!! You got an aweful lot done at UO .... and it seems that a lot of things changed since we last were there. Maybe a visit is in order sooner than expected.
> 
> You are right, Rip-Ride-Rockit doesn't really fit in with the theming, but I can asure you, it is one fun ride.




Welcome home....again! I have actually been neglecting both my reports a bit. I just seem to have too much going on lately. I need to get day 2 here finished and on with the rest of the trip.



brookelizabeth said:


> Awww, Puss & Boots is cute!  Did he get lost among the piles of plush at home?  LOL
> 
> And yes, there are Starbucks here EVERYWHERE!  There are some spots where there are 3 within eye-shot.  Kinda nutty!
> 
> Great update - looking forward to the ICE CREAM!



Last night Claire was looking for Penelope (her favorite lovey) in a pile of animals on the floor.  We found Puss in boots in that pile too, so he got thrown back on the bed with her too. She arranges them on her bed when it's made, and it's like an animal shrine...I have to take some off here and there and put them in the closet. They are so cute when we buy them...but mixed with al lthe others, it becomes a bit overwelming.


----------



## Caretames1

jenseib said:


> Last night Claire was looking for Penelope (her favorite lovey) in a pile of animals on the floor.  We found Puss in boots in that pile too, so he got thrown back on the bed with her too. She arranges them on her bed when it's made, and it's like an animal shrine...I have to take some off here and there and put them in the closet. They are so cute when we buy them...but mixed with al lthe others, it becomes a bit overwelming.



Kadence does a rotation with all of hers This week it's Sulley, Mike, Lamby( a lamb with bunny ears that's looking every bit it's 8 years)and Kermit. She tucks them around her at night and then gets mad when they are all on the floor in the morning  

I swear, one of these days the plushies are goning to have start paying rent!


Mmmmm, Ice Cream! I need to pay close attention as that is our destination on our first full day!


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> Kadence does a rotation with all of hers This week it's Sulley, Mike, Lamby( a lamb with bunny ears that's looking every bit it's 8 years)and Kermit. She tucks them around her at night and then gets mad when they are all on the floor in the morning
> 
> I swear, one of these days the plushies are goning to have start paying rent!
> 
> 
> Mmmmm, Ice Cream! I need to pay close attention as that is our destination on our first full day!



Claire told me the other day that she is sure her toys come to life when she is gone....I guess that explains why her room is a mess...they get up and walk around and play.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## vleeth

Love your trip report!

I think I've read one of your cruise ones a few months back. 

Love all the pics and info!


----------



## jenseib

vleeth said:


> Love your trip report!
> 
> I think I've read one of your cruise ones a few months back.
> 
> Love all the pics and info!



Thanks...yes, I did cruise the Dream last year...and we'll be crusing her again in Nov.  I can't wait. My Mom has been calling me daily about our trip. (She and several family members are all coming) I think she's becoming a bit of a Disney addict...no where near as bad as me, but she sometimes acts like a kid waiting for christmas.


----------



## dizneeat

Done voting! You are in the lead!


----------



## cass'mom

Loving the TR so far.  The pics of Boardwalk are great and I can't wait to read about B&C as I am hoping we get there for a kitchen sink this trip! 


I voted for you!  Your pictures are always spectacular so you have to win!!!  Good Luck!!


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> Done voting! You are in the lead!



Thanks Karin!!! 



cass'mom said:


> Loving the TR so far.  The pics of Boardwalk are great and I can't wait to read about B&C as I am hoping we get there for a kitchen sink this trip!
> 
> 
> I voted for you!  Your pictures are always spectacular so you have to win!!!  Good Luck!!



I hope to get it up tonight or tomorrow.  It's been one crazy day...but good crazy.

Thanks for voting.


----------



## Kathy Jetson

jenseib said:


> I thinl you are exactly right. I knwo they had people in the skits with Earthquake, but it was different...and I couldn't remember how except it was based off the old movie  "earthquake".
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny. I understand asking if it is a ride...but then some people still keep asking, or get confused. When my DH asks me, I tell him just wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> We have a bit a warped sense of humor at our house.  We laugh at some really dumb stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Was River picked to be the kid then?  That scene was so funny.



No River wasn't picked. The part of the ride where they tell everyone to act scared is the part he thinks he is in


----------



## jenseib

Kathy Jetson said:


> No River wasn't picked. The part of the ride where they tell everyone to act scared is the part he thinks he is in



Too funny.


----------



## Kathy Jetson

That Puss in boots is so cute! I know River would have wanted it if he saw it. He has a bunk bed and apparently I bought the bed so all his stuffed animals would have a place to sleep.

River said he couldn't do Rip Ride Rockit because it goes straight up. Well thats good because there was no way I was taking him on that thing!

Thats's funny that Skip wasn't hungry but got a move on when you told him you would go without him

I voted!


----------



## jenseib

Kathy Jetson said:


> That Puss in boots is so cute! I know River would have wanted it if he saw it. He has a bunk bed and apparently I bought the bed so all his stuffed animals would have a place to sleep.
> 
> River said he couldn't do Rip Ride Rockit because it goes straight up. Well thats good because there was no way I was taking him on that thing!
> 
> Thats's funny that Skip wasn't hungry but got a move on when you told him you would go without him
> 
> I voted!



Claire can't find her DS right now...so now I have to go through the pile of animals and see if it's hidden under it.  I sure hope we didn't lose it somewhere. I can't remember where she had it last.

I'm glad Claire has no desire for those type of rides too.   Paige probably would've though. She was a daredevil.

Skip is so funny, God forbid we go have fun without him.


----------



## jenseib

*We kept walking the Boardwalk, trying to make our way to B&C. I didnt want to rush and make Skip hurt more, so we strolled at a leisurely pace, but I had to hold myself back from walking fasterafter all there was an ice-cream sundae with my name on it.just waiting for me.































As we walked by the Yacht Club I pointed out the room that Brook and I stayed in last Aug.  Skip was like What? Why did you stay here? Almost like he was accusing me of staying at a nice place without his knowledge. UmI had told him over and over where I had stayed..he just doesnt listen. And this is where we HAD to stay, it was part of the program, we didnt choose our resort.

As we passed Storm Along Bay I took a few dark pictures. They were doing some construction and parts of it were shut down.











Soon we reach B&C and we went up to ask about the wait.30 minutes. UGH! Of course, I have grumpy along and now he has to wait. I said fine, but the guy offered that we go in the to go part, which Skip promptly said yes and the same time I said no. I told the guy I wanted a No Way Jose, and he then agreed, yes we would have to wait for that one.
We grabbed a buzzer and Claire panicked. She was starving and could not possibly wait any longer for food. So I told them to sit with the buzzer and I would head to the market place and get her a pizza.
I walked fast, but I had forgotten just how far away the Market Place was. I ordered her a kids pepperoni pizza and waited.  Soon it was done and I got in line to pay. The gal told me this was a kids pizza and I had to get 2 sides and a drink. I told her I didnt want that, just to charge me for the pizza.  Couldnt be done, it was the same price either way. So I told her what I would get as sides and a drink and paid and headed back to the refrigerator area and pulled out a pack of grapes, a cookie and a milk and off I went to find my gang..only they were not where I left them.
I took a peek inside of B&C and sure enough they were seated at the counterin the same exact seats that Patty and I had sat in last summer. We even had the same waitress.
Skip said he ordered. I was amazed that he even remembered what I wanted, but I did catch the waitresss attention and let her know I wanted my No Way Jose with only vanilla ice-cream.

Claire started in on her pizza while we waited.






Skip and I nibbled at it too. I actually think Skip ate half of it. (Remember he wasnt even hungry) We saved the sides and took them back to our hotel with us and nibbled on those for a snack when hungry later on.

Soon heaven on Earth was brought out.






Claire and I shared it and Skip got a strawberry milkshake. It was very large and they even gave him the mixer cup to refill his glass. He said it was very good. I did not take a picture of it though, as I was too busy admiring my treat.

I took this picture and posted it on facebook and had the caption Where am I?  






Several people responded, and most were right, or close, but I got some off the wall answers too.






Claire and I dug in and oohed and ahhed and mmmd.  She agreed that this was absolutely wonderful.

I am proud to say that in August I ate every last drop by myself.  This time Claire fizzled out early and I got to the point that I just couldnt eat the last few bites. I hated not finishing it, but I was about to explode.






We paid and headed out. Skip decided we would walk the other way back to the Boardwalk because it looked closer to him. I really dont think it is, but I didnt care which way we walked.  Everyone was in a better mood now.






I took a few more pics of the Boardwalk area once again.
















Have you ever eaten at the Lyin Ish?  LOL






We decided we should have a potty break before heading out.











I must say the lobby reminded me a lot of the Yacht and Beach Club Lobbies.






I didnt see a restroom sign jumping out at me, so we asked a CM and he directed us in the right direction.






It was very similar to some of the bathrooms at the Yacht Club too.

I was taking too long with pictures, so Claire ran ahead and joined up with Skip.






I really think this place looks beautifulanother one to add to my list of places to stay.






I found them here.




*


----------



## jenseib

*And we headed out to the parking lot and into our car. We made the drive back to Quality Inn and I think a little someone had dozed off in the back seat while we drove..though she would never admit it. 

We were all tired at this point and got ready for bed.






We watched a little bit of TV and I checked out facebook on my kindle and before we knew it, we all drifted off to dreamland.

And that is the end of Day 2! 2 1/2 more full days left*


----------



## wilma-bride

I have just read your whole report (so far) from start to finish. A-may-zing!  Love your pictures, they are brilliant and so detailed.

I am getting so excited for our next trip to Universal in just over 3 months


----------



## Crazy4ItAll

so nice to read your reports, but your dear hubby is certainly a Buzz Kill.


----------



## dizneeat

Just what I needed today! 
Two updates, lots of pics to take my mind off the course I am enrolled in! 
Love your B&C pics, makes me SOOOO homesick!


----------



## jenseib

wilma-bride said:


> I have just read your whole report (so far) from start to finish. A-may-zing!  Love your pictures, they are brilliant and so detailed.
> 
> I am getting so excited for our next trip to Universal in just over 3 months




Thanks for joining in. We had a good time. We had a few trying moments, but still very fun!
I still have more to tell about Universal...I need to get in gear and get writing.



Crazy4ItAll said:


> so nice to read your reports, but your dear hubby is certainly a Buzz Kill.



Welcome to the Dis!!!!  
He can be, but he can also be really fun. Sometimes I think he thinks he is funny being a downer.



dizneeat said:


> Just what I needed today!
> Two updates, lots of pics to take my mind off the course I am enrolled in!
> Love your B&C pics, makes me SOOOO homesick!



Good, glad to cheer up.  I hope to update my PTR tomorrow, as today is pretty much booked up with dance class, a bit of birthday shopping for a few people and then to cut my dads hair.
We are doing the dreaded homework right now. Why do teachers give homework?


----------



## LuvEeyore

Loved the Sundae!!  If you go to Disneyland, take a drive up to Hollywood and go to the disney Soda Shop(a DIS tip I found when traveling to DL)  Order a Sorcerer's Revenge.  Dont make the mistake and eat a good lunch first.  This is all you need for your whole party.  1 person or even 2 people cannot eat all of this!!


----------



## Caretames1

Can you describe the taste of your wonderful ice cream? Details, lots of them. I'm hungry!


How much was the No Way Jose? Would suggest sharing with someone? Kadence doesn't eat much, I wouldn't mind sharing of it's crazy big.


----------



## francis6306

jenseib said:


> *Another photo contest...
> If you would be so kind as to vote for me, I would really appreciate it. I am number 11.
> 
> http://disneyplanningblog.com/2012/05/08/may-photo-contest-group-3-2/*



I voted.  And I hate all the plushies as well!


----------



## annmarieda

Someday I want to try beachs and  cream the sundae  looks amazing!


----------



## mousetravel

jenseib said:


>





That's just cute!


----------



## natebenma

You're right, the lobbies of the BW and the BC/YC do look very similar.

Oh, wow, that sundae looks amazing!

My Beach Club friends are amazed to discover that I have never had a meal or ice cream from Beaches & Cream-  

 as a whole can of whipped cream is thrown at my head

The only time I have been to B&C was when they were testing a breakfast service there in July 2009.  I still don't know why it didn't succeed.  With all the complaints about the lack of quick breakfast options, you would think this would have been well received.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Isn't it amazing how ice cream and pizza can brighten even the worst of moods?   Even though I'm allergic to milk (it gives me headaches and nosebleeds), I probably would have taken the risk and had one of those No Way Jose's myself.


----------



## petals

been meaning to join this for ages but with college work my own trip report was the only thread I was following!
Catching up now. 
Those big coloured finger things you could see out of your window were across the road from where we usually stay. 
We went to that pirate dinner show twice with the dancers. It's ok but prob not worth the money. 
Skip sounds alot like my daddy did with his witty remarks. My momma used to kill him for some of them though 
I am miffed that they added the Lorax to the park since Christmas I want to meet him and get pics of him.. excuse to go back much  
I love Claire's outfit. 
Regarding the umbrella for shading from the sun I never get why people go on sun holidays and then spend their time trying to hide from the sun


----------



## Beth D

I voted too!

Claire is like DS with all the stuffed toys.  Last year someone gave us a 10' stuffed snake.  We call him Nagini! We rotate the toys too.  DS has bunk beds, so when he is on the bottom, 3 are with him and the rest are up top, and vice versa...

Love the ice cream, but I can't believe you drove all the way to Disney for it!  You'll have to stop at Tofts next time you're up this way!  Does Skip sell milk or cream to them?


----------



## jenseib

LuvEeyore said:


> Loved the Sundae!!  If you go to Disneyland, take a drive up to Hollywood and go to the disney Soda Shop(a DIS tip I found when traveling to DL)  Order a Sorcerer's Revenge.  Dont make the mistake and eat a good lunch first.  This is all you need for your whole party.  1 person or even 2 people cannot eat all of this!!



Thanks for the tip...I hope we make it out there eventually!



Caretames1 said:


> Can you describe the taste of your wonderful ice cream? Details, lots of them. I'm hungry!
> 
> 
> How much was the No Way Jose? Would suggest sharing with someone? Kadence doesn't eat much, I wouldn't mind sharing of it's crazy big.



Oh my...it's wonderfull, hot fudge,,peanutbutter...MMMMMM

Yes share it with Kadence. It's pretty big and Claire loved it, but still didn't eat that much. I did, however ration the ammount if whipped cream she could take, because she would be happy with just a bowl of whipped cream. I wanted some of it too, so I told her each bit had to include icecream too. 




annmarieda said:


> Someday I want to try beachs and  cream the sundae  looks amazing!



It is. I wanted to fo years too...and finally did in Aug...and now I have to try and squeeze it in each trip if possible.



*********** said:


> That's just cute!



Isn't it?  I love how big the couch is.



natebenma said:


> You're right, the lobbies of the BW and the BC/YC do look very similar.
> 
> Oh, wow, that sundae looks amazing!
> 
> My Beach Club friends are amazed to discover that I have never had a meal or ice cream from Beaches & Cream-
> 
> as a whole can of whipped cream is thrown at my head
> 
> The only time I have been to B&C was when they were testing a breakfast service there in July 2009.  I still don't know why it didn't succeed.  With all the complaints about the lack of quick breakfast options, you would think this would have been well received.



I would love to give Boardwalk a try someday. It looked pretty, and several people I know have siad it's their favorite resort.

I can't beleive you haven't been there....give it a try next time. It is so yummy.



mickeystoontown said:


> Isn't it amazing how ice cream and pizza can brighten even the worst of moods?   Even though I'm allergic to milk (it gives me headaches and nosebleeds), I probably would have taken the risk and had one of those No Way Jose's myself.



It sure can...especially when its a no way jose.  
It might even be worth a nosebleed.



petals said:


> been meaning to join this for ages but with college work my own trip report was the only thread I was following!
> Catching up now.
> Those big coloured finger things you could see out of your window were across the road from where we usually stay.
> We went to that pirate dinner show twice with the dancers. It's ok but prob not worth the money.
> Skip sounds alot like my daddy did with his witty remarks. My momma used to kill him for some of them though
> I am miffed that they added the Lorax to the park since Christmas I want to meet him and get pics of him.. excuse to go back much
> I love Claire's outfit.
> Regarding the umbrella for shading from the sun I never get why people go on sun holidays and then spend their time trying to hide from the sun



There were quite a few resorts in the area there. I thought it was a decent location...very close to Universal and not far from Disney.
Skip thinks he is the funniest guy around...and I cringe at some of the remarks he makes.



Beth D said:


> Claire is like DS with all the stuffed toys.  Last year someone gave us a 10' stuffed snake.  We call him Nagini! We rotate the toys too.  DS has bunk beds, so when he is on the bottom, 3 are with him and the rest are up top, and vice versa...
> 
> Love the ice cream, but I can't believe you drove all the way to Disney for it!  You'll have to stop at Tofts next time you're up this way!  Does Skip sell milk or cream to them?




I know at one time some of our Milk went for Dannon products...I think he said that some it goes for Kroger milk too. It's all hauled to Wisconsin....dialy...


----------



## jenseib

I just have to share this.

Yesterday was Skip's birthday.
I went shopping with Mom, because she wanted to get him a new grill and wanted me to help pick it out. We stopped at my Aunts house whileout and about, and my Aunt gave me a picture that one of her friends had painted. It was from a picture I had taken of Claire a few years ago...on of my favorites. I guess her friend wanted to paint a child, so my Aunt gave her a copy of the picture of Claire and this lady did a wonderful job. We decided to head over to Hobby Lobby and frame it and give it to Skip for his birthday...which he loved.  I think he thinks I hired this lady to do the picture.  

Here is the origional picture.






And here is the framed painted version


----------



## stephielela

Your TR is going to become my advice line!  Now that we are officially going to Universal, I just have one very important question... Was it heartbreaking to not be "at" Disney instead?


----------



## jenseib

stephielela said:


> Your TR is going to become my advice line!  Now that we are officially going to Universal, I just have one very important question... Was it heartbreaking to not be "at" Disney instead?



So it's official now?  YAY~
yes and no. I really enjoyed Universal a lot, it's different, but a good time....but I also went on Disney property several times through out the trip, so I got a little fill of that too.  But knowing that you will be back later this year (like I knew I would too) you'll be fine.  
I really wished I could've had the full Universal experience and stayed on site though.
I would definitely go back again.


----------



## dizneeat

Wow! That painting turned out super! No wonder Skip was impressed with his present!


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> Wow! That painting turned out super! No wonder Skip was impressed with his present!



I loved it. I was just amazed at how close it was to the actual photo.


----------



## jenseib

*Day 3 ~ Wednesday, March 28th*

*I woke up pretty early, I believe around 6:15 or so and got dressed and left the sleeping beauties alone. I grabbed my nook, phone and notebook and went outside and caught up on the happenings in the world via facebook and email. 

I ate a little bit of breakfast and then checked on my crew in the room. It was so funny, because Claire would sleep with Skip, but hog the bed. She would squirm right up against him and I swear most times his rear was hanging off the edge of the bed. I took this quick shot, but it doesnt even show how bad it was at times.






I still had time to waste, so I went back outside and took some morning pictures.






Not all the views were beautiful.like this abandoned parking lot next door.































Sort of a self-portrait.







After a little walk, I headed back upstairs around 7:30.  Skip got up and was moving, and he headed out to get a bite to eat. I made a call to take care of some business at hom and got everything worked out just fine.
Next job was to get Claire up and moving. She was a little slower today, but she eventually did get up and get ready for another full fun day.

We headed over to Universal and I think we were in our parking spot around 8:15.  Not too bad. We didnt make the rope drop, but we still were there for early hours.

We walked a little slower today. I was still excited, but my family didnt feel the need to rush, which was fine. 
Once we hit City Walk, the camera was out again and I took a few shots.











And LOOK!  They have a pick a pearl here too. Its not as nice as the one at Epcot, but they do have that option.





















The turn styles looked like a ghost town compared to the day before.






We were in the park by 8:30.




































We started to go the way we went the day before and then stopped. We decided to try the other way around today, and also check on the time wait for Spiderman.  Now honestly, I was not..and still am not sure what all is open for early entry. But we thought we would check it out and see since we werent in a huge hurry.

I never even noticed this times board the day before.




*


----------



## jenseib

*Hulk was running, but I didnt actually see people on the ride, so it mightve been just doing testing.





































Spiderman had a 5 minute waitNows the time to do it!






I took a couple shots in the queue, but it was completely walk on, so they are not good as I was walking fast.











I dont know how to describe this ride.but it was AWESOME!!!! I think one of the best rides I have ever been on.
It had been newly refurbished, but I couldnt tell you what was done.  Its in 3D and the graphics are just amazing. The best 3D I have ever seen. You move around in a car, not like a roller coaster, but not like a dark ride...it was just amazing. I am not a fan of the Spiderman story, but I would ride this ride over and over.  Claire and Skip both enjoyed it too. This is another ride that Disney needs to take some notes on.

After our amazing adventure we worked our way towards the WWOHP. Of course, more pictures were taken on the way.





























































We stopped here and watched empty logs fall for a few minutes.




*


----------



## Caretames1

jenseib said:


> I just have to share this.
> 
> Yesterday was Skip's birthday.
> I went shopping with Mom, because she wanted to get him a new grill and wanted me to help pick it out. We stopped at my Aunts house whileout and about, and my Aunt gave me a picture that one of her friends had painted. It was from a picture I had taken of Claire a few years ago...on of my favorites. I guess her friend wanted to paint a child, so my Aunt gave her a copy of the picture of Claire and this lady did a wonderful job. We decided to head over to Hobby Lobby and frame it and give it to Skip for his birthday...which he loved.  I think he thinks I hired this lady to do the picture.
> 
> Here is the origional picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the framed painted version



What a beautiful painting! They did an amazing job. I can see why Skip liked it. The photo is very striking. Totally something to treasure.


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> What a beautiful painting! They did an amazing job. I can see why Skip liked it. The photo is very striking. Totally something to treasure.



Thanks..I still just sit and stare at it.. I am just amazed


----------



## mickeystoontown

Wow!  The artist did an amazing job!


----------



## schumigirl

Finally catching up with your trippie.......loving every minute of it, great pictures.

That is a beautiful picture of your daughter....she is a real little princess. How talented is the Artist who painted it.....it`s identical.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Was the Spiderman ride young-child friendly?  Henry would FLIP over a Spiderman ride (and really, all of the Super Hero rides...).  I really want to squeeze in a day at "the dark side" on an upcoming trip in 2013...


----------



## pinkxray

The painting of Claire is beautiful. What a great gift for Skip.

 It seems like it was just yesterday she was that small.


----------



## Kathy Jetson

Wow! That painting of Claire looks just like the picture!

We loved Spiderman too! I wonder what they changed about it?


----------



## Caretames1

John and I will flip a coin on who gets to sleep with Kadence on vacation. She's a bed hog, a kicker, and worst of all she radiates heats like a furnace! 

That log ride photo, it looks like you get absolutely get soaked!


----------



## jenseib

mickeystoontown said:


> Wow!  The artist did an amazing job!



Thanks! I think it is amazing.



schumigirl said:


> Finally catching up with your trippie.......loving every minute of it, great pictures.
> 
> That is a beautiful picture of your daughter....she is a real little princess. How talented is the Artist who painted it.....it`s identical.



Thanks. I was impressed with it too.



brookelizabeth said:


> Was the Spiderman ride young-child friendly?  Henry would FLIP over a Spiderman ride (and really, all of the Super Hero rides...).  I really want to squeeze in a day at "the dark side" on an upcoming trip in 2013...



I'd have to check the height requirement. But he would probably like it. It has a few sort of scary parts...I held Claires hand the whole time. Watch it on youtube! 



pinkxray said:


> The painting of Claire is beautiful. What a great gift for Skip.
> 
> It seems like it was just yesterday she was that small.



Thanks. I was thinking it was only like 2 years ago that picture was taken...but now I think it might've been y ears ago.



Kathy Jetson said:


> Wow! That painting of Claire looks just like the picture!
> 
> We loved Spiderman too! I wonder what they changed about it?



I think they enhanced graphics, but I could be wrong.



Caretames1 said:


> John and I will flip a coin on who gets to sleep with Kadence on vacation. She's a bed hog, a kicker, and worst of all she radiates heats like a furnace!
> 
> That log ride photo, it looks like you get absolutely get soaked!



Sounds like claire is her twin.
We passed on the log ride.


----------



## Beth D

Love the bed hog pics!  DS is one too, so we usually try for a king with a sofa bed to put him on there! otherwise he's the same as Claire!

We love the Spiderman ride too!  That, MIB, and Hulk are almost as good as HP Forbidden Journey!

And yes, you do get very wet on Dudley Do Right!


----------



## MEK

All caught up again!

I can't believe you made Skip walk from the BWI parking lot to B&C.  That's a hike.  Good thing he didn't complain too much.  I've heard the No Way Jose sundae is amazing and it surely looks it.  Yum!

I agree that spiderman is a fabulous ride.  Your pictures in a near empty park are stunning!


----------



## annmarieda

Hmm... I thought I commented on how special that painting of Claire is... but I don't see it.   In any case... it is really nice 

Your pictures of the park continue to impress me.


----------



## mousetravel

Love that picture & painting of Claire!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib

Beth D said:


> Love the bed hog pics!  DS is one too, so we usually try for a king with a sofa bed to put him on there! otherwise he's the same as Claire!
> 
> We love the Spiderman ride too!  That, MIB, and Hulk are almost as good as HP Forbidden Journey!
> 
> And yes, you do get very wet on Dudley Do Right!



Claire is awful to sleep with. Skip slept with her the other night for a camp out...which consist of Claire watching movies while he sleeps.  LOL....and he said at one time she yelled at him to move over and he said he was on the edge already.  



MEK said:


> All caught up again!
> 
> I can't believe you made Skip walk from the BWI parking lot to B&C.  That's a hike.  Good thing he didn't complain too much.  I've heard the No Way Jose sundae is amazing and it surely looks it.  Yum!
> 
> I agree that spiderman is a fabulous ride.  Your pictures in a near empty park are stunning!



It is quite the hike, but I think him seeing an area he hasn't before kind of made it a bit better.
I love the no way jose!



annmarieda said:


> Hmm... I thought I commented on how special that painting of Claire is... but I don't see it.   In any case... it is really nice
> 
> Your pictures of the park continue to impress me.



Thanks. I really love the painting.
I hope to get working on some more pictures today and get another update.



*********** said:


> Love that picture & painting of Claire!!



Thanks...I do too!


----------



## natebenma

Incredible!!!  That painting of Claire is just amazing!!!

Just voted on your photo.  It appears that your photo is neck and neck (ha ha) with Number 1-  c'mon folks, get over there and click on the photo!

What a nice start to your day- a mellow, productive morning and then an empty park.  Bet things were different over at the Wizarding World, though.


----------



## hannahsmomma

Thank you so much for this tr. Reading and looking at all the pics has gotten myself and DH so excited for our trip next week. My DS is 7 so I am getting a good idea of what to expect from the rides so I can either prepare him or avoid a ride all together.


----------



## MEK

That portrait of Claire is stunning!


----------



## jenseib

natebenma said:


> Incredible!!!  That painting of Claire is just amazing!!!
> 
> Just voted on your photo.  It appears that your photo is neck and neck (ha ha) with Number 1-  c'mon folks, get over there and click on the photo!
> 
> What a nice start to your day- a mellow, productive morning and then an empty park.  Bet things were different over at the Wizarding World, though.




You are right. WWOHP was insane this day.



hannahsmomma said:


> Thank you so much for this tr. Reading and looking at all the pics has gotten myself and DH so excited for our trip next week. My DS is 7 so I am getting a good idea of what to expect from the rides so I can either prepare him or avoid a ride all together.



Thanks for reading along. I'm a little slow going the past few days.....darn that life getting in the way....
Have your DS watch some youtube videos...it really helped Claire see what things were all about.




MEK said:


> That portrait of Claire is stunning!



Thanks. I love it too!


----------



## petals

That painting is brill. 

Love your updates. IOA looks empty!

I'm amazed as well at the little golf area in  Citywalk when we were there in December they were only working on that and from your pics it looks complete. If that was Ireland it would take at least three years to get that done!


----------



## jenseib

petals said:


> That painting is brill.
> 
> Love your updates. IOA looks empty!
> 
> I'm amazed as well at the little golf area in  Citywalk when we were there in December they were only working on that and from your pics it looks complete. If that was Ireland it would take at least three years to get that done!



Thanks!

I hadn't realized it was brand new till I got back. I guess i would've taken more pictures if I knew that.  

I do find the crowds.........


----------



## jenseib

*Sorry for the lack of updates..I haven't been home much this past week. I have been slowly working on an update...and hopefully I can get it done tonight to post tomorrow. 
I've mostly had only access to my laptop, which doesn't have pictures or my TR on it...so can't work on it much.
Claire has 2 girlfriends over for a sleep over...that keeps you hopping....is it bedtime yet?
I noticed this is the 1 night this week where Skip hasn't come in the house early.    Lucky bugger!*


----------



## jenseib

*Now we enter Jurassic Park!!!











I love how the music from the movies plays in the area.  It totally gives you the feeling you are in the park.
We found another jeep with dinosaur and I made my crew stop.











We strolled through…looking for the water ride…..and I couldn’t find it, ….well the entrance. We wanted to see if it was running and how long the wait was, but somehow we missed it.

















We went to see if the Pteranadon Flyers were running. I swore I saw some dangling legs go by, but the line was closed.






One thing to note about this ride…it has some weird rules.  If you are over a certain height, you have to be accompanied by a child. So really only 1 of us would’ve been able to ride with Claire, and the other would’ve had to wait…and basically do an adult swap.  LOL!

Claire asked to check out the play area, but I told her not now…which really meant…never.  LOL! I am not a fan of play areas at theme parks, so I avoid them like the plague. If we need some down time, we might do them, but for the most part…in years past with my older 2, it was more hassle trying to get the kids out and then of course crying followed.

On we went.
















I spy, with my little eye…. A castle!!!
















The family refused to stand here…..Claire said she did it yesterday, and there was no need for another.






We worked our way into the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.





















HMMMMMM?  Why do they have these ropes up on the bridge?  (I do find out later….)
























*


----------



## jenseib

*We made a stop in the bathrooms and once again the conversation between Claire and I was all about moaning Myrtle. She was so fascinated by her.

Back outside we found Skip.











And we headed to our breakfast reservation at the Three Broomsticks.






I believe we had to check in with a gal out front and then were let in.

We had a few choices to choose from.  They had each meal displayed in the window, but this was the only picture that came out remotely decent.






In case you didnt see those platesyou could also read the description.






We all ordered the pancakes and sausage breakfast. I got the cold butter beer this time. I wanted to give it a try and see if I liked it better. Skip was surprised I would try it again. Skip and Claire got juice.
 I was surprised that Skip ordered the same meal as us, because there were quite a few options he could choose from, and most likely he would finish off one of our plates too..and I was right, because as soon as we ordered and directed to the pickup line (which I swear we got the longest one with the slowest girl), he said he wished he wouldve ordered something else.











When I say our line was slow and long, I am not kidding. People who came in after us and directed to other lines had their food faster.






Once you get your food, they have a condiments section you can pick up anything else you may need. BUT, they are supposed to give you syrup on your tray. I dont eat syrup, so I didnt notice it, but Skip does, so we had to have someone go get us someand he came back with 2 packsfor 3 plates..like I said, I dont eat it, but  Claire dips in it and Skip would need 2 or 3 for himself.

After you pick up your condiments you wait for a TM to seat you. There seemed to be confusion with this, even though we were told this a couple of times throughout the process, and several people would just walk in and try to seat themselves.

There also seemed to be a little confusion with the TMs about doing this as well, but finally they saw us and took us to a table. For some reason we had a 4th member tagging along. There was a kid who was hanging around us when the TM came to get us, I think his family mightve been getting condiments and he sat down at our table.  LOL!  I told him that he was with the wrong family and he was embarrassed Im sure and left to find his family.

Here is the food porn.
















We placed our plates on the table and started eatingearly on, I realized my plate has less food than Skip and Claire..and then it hit me, I had the kids meal.  LOL.. No big deal, Claire wouldve stole my extra sausage anyways, and I could eat any extras off her plate if I was still hungry.

I must say that cold butter beer is MUCH better than the frozen.  I would get this again. It is still very sweet, but I could handle it much better.

I took a couple of pictures while eating.











Skip ran out of syrup and I noticed the boy at the next table wasnt eating any, so I asked if we could have it and he quickly gave it to me. I think I scared him.  LOL

I finished off my food, Skip finished his, and Claire didnt eat a whole lot of hersthough she ate all the sausage. Skip and I dove into hers and he did a good job at polishing most of it off. I nibbled a bit at some of it, but when we left, most of her crescent was leftjust no more room in our bellies to eat it all.

I was seated next to a door and about halfway through the meal they opened it and there was a patio out there with seating.






Before we left, I went out and took a couple of pictures.





















These next pictures were taken about 10 minutes later, and I cant remember where. My guess is that we went to a smoking area in Jurassic park and I took them.





























*


----------



## wilma-bride

I didn't think only 1 adult could ride Pteranadon Flyers per child (I could be wrong, though, we've never ridden).

Breakfast at 3 Broomsticks sounds like a complete zoo.  We absolutely love the seating area out back - it is a haven at busy times 

Wonderful photos again, by the way.  I love how they are 'framed'.  Does your photo software do that for you?


----------



## petals

jenseib said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I hadn't realized it was brand new till I got back. I guess i would've taken more pictures if I knew that.
> 
> I do find the crowds.........


The crowds all only seem to go to WWOHP there now 

Re the golf thing yeah I have a pic you'll see in my trip report eventually of them building the three eyed thing. We asked about it because I was nosey and thinking of my trip report as well 




jenseib said:


> *
> The family refused to stand here..Claire said she did it yesterday, and there was no need for another.*


I loled at this! I think Claire and my Momma should go on hols together and you and I should go together in future. My Momma is always like why are you taking a pic of that did you not get that last year or yesterday or whatever...


----------



## Poolrat

All caught up and lovin' US and IoA.  

Taking good notes here in case I make it over there soon.   No plans to but I know I need to.  

Last Time I was there  King Kong and no Mummies, Back to the future and no Simpsons but MIB was there!  

Loved Spiderman too!!!  Awesome ride.


----------



## jenseib

wilma-bride said:


> I didn't think only 1 adult could ride Pteranadon Flyers per child (I could be wrong, though, we've never ridden).
> 
> Breakfast at 3 Broomsticks sounds like a complete zoo.  We absolutely love the seating area out back - it is a haven at busy times
> 
> Wonderful photos again, by the way.  I love how they are 'framed'.  Does your photo software do that for you?



You might be right...I think I read that somewhere, but since we didn't go on it, I never knew for sure.

That seating out back looked nice. I wouldn't mind sitting out there.
I do the framing in photoshop. I set it up so all I have to do is click one key and it frames it.  it took me a while to figure how to get it done and the way I liked it and then I saved it so I don't have to hassle with that again...hopefully



petals said:


> The crowds all only seem to go to WWOHP there now
> 
> Re the golf thing yeah I have a pic you'll see in my trip report eventually of them building the three eyed thing. We asked about it because I was nosey and thinking of my trip report as well
> 
> 
> 
> I loled at this! I think Claire and my Momma should go on hols together and you and I should go together in future. My Momma is always like why are you taking a pic of that did you not get that last year or yesterday or whatever...



The crowds do head stright for WWoHP.  We are about to find them.  LOL!

I can't wait to read about your version of the mini golf. it wil lbe neat to look back in time.

Skip is worse than Claire with pictures...he won't look at mine usually because he says he was there and doesn't need to see it again.  



Poolrat said:


> All caught up and lovin' US and IoA.
> 
> Taking good notes here in case I make it over there soon.   No plans to but I know I need to.
> 
> Last Time I was there  King Kong and no Mummies, Back to the future and no Simpsons but MIB was there!
> 
> Loved Spiderman too!!!  Awesome ride.



It is a good time there. I am glad we did go, it was nice to experience some new things..and some old favorites too.  I loved King Kong...I'm surprised they took it out....though I think I read they have troubles with it and maybe someone got hurt?  But it was kind of scary.


----------



## natebenma

Great pictures!

My family is the same way- they scowl, literally, when I ask to take a picture.  Every once and awhile I will ask someone to take a picture of me, or one of Mark and me together, just so we have evidence that we were indeed on vacation together. 

We had lunch at the 3 Broomsticks.  Things do certainly seem confusing for those of us who are Muggle-born! 

You are not the first one who had trouble finding the Jurassic Park River Adventure ride.  It must be well camoflagued.  We had to look closely to find it when we first arrived, but we did find it.  Closed. 

Fortunately, it was open later in the week on our trip.


----------



## jenseib

natebenma said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> My family is the same way- they scowl, literally, when I ask to take a picture.  Every once and awhile I will ask someone to take a picture of me, or one of Mark and me together, just so we have evidence that we were indeed on vacation together.
> 
> We had lunch at the 3 Broomsticks.  Things do certainly seem confusing for those of us who are Muggle-born!
> 
> You are not the first one who had trouble finding the Jurassic Park River Adventure ride.  It must be well camoflagued.  We had to look closely to find it when we first arrived, but we did find it.  Closed.
> 
> Fortunately, it was open later in the week on our trip.



I don't get it...they know I like pictures...just except it!  

I would love to do lunch at 3 brromsticks too. The food looked good for lunch. I was happy with our breakfast there. That wil lbe a goal for the next Universal trip...when ever that may be.

I'm glad I'm not the only one who couldn't find the entrance. I saw the hill where it comes down...but I just couldn't locate the entrance...and we were on a tighter schedule, since we had to go eat, so I didn't work too hard at finding it either.


----------



## Caretames1

How funny that I just watch Jurassic Park they other day, and Kadence who saw it for the first time was not impressed.

Kadence puts limits on pictures once we've been to a spot before, but I wouldn't have gotten any by the Dinosaurs!


For all my luck, I always seem to get the slow line too. Especially the grocery store. Once I had the person in front of me argue with the checker about the weight of her apples. Apparently the 20lb bag didn't weigh 20lbs and she wanted to pay less.


----------



## Kathy Jetson

I'm loving all the pictures! It just takes me right back to last summer!

The entrance was just to the right of where you watch the big drop we spent a lot of time right there talking River into going on. But they couldn't talk me into it


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> How funny that I just watch Jurassic Park they other day, and Kadence who saw it for the first time was not impressed.
> 
> Kadence puts limits on pictures once we've been to a spot before, but I wouldn't have gotten any by the Dinosaurs!
> 
> 
> For all my luck, I always seem to get the slow line too. Especially the grocery store. Once I had the person in front of me argue with the checker about the weight of her apples. Apparently the 20lb bag didn't weigh 20lbs and she wanted to pay less.



dom't they know we are the boss and what we say...goes!  I guess they don't care when it comes to pictures.
I don't know if I still have them all. I used to. but some actually might've been Michaels and he would've taken then when he moved out. I'll have to look and watch them again.  Numbe 3 was on TV the other night though and Claire only watched about 10 minutes and decided it was too scary.



Kathy Jetson said:


> I'm loving all the pictures! It just takes me right back to last summer!
> 
> The entrance was just to the right of where you watch the big drop we spent a lot of time right there talking River into going on. But they couldn't talk me into it



I'm sure it was right near us...I'm blind sometimes.


----------



## petals

jenseib said:


> The crowds do head stright for WWoHP.  We are about to find them.  LOL!
> 
> I can't wait to read about your version of the mini golf. it wil lbe neat to look back in time.
> 
> Skip is worse than Claire with pictures...he won't look at mine usually because he says he was there and doesn't need to see it again.



I got the mini golf before it was even painted! 

Momma is the same with the pics and vids won't look at them because she saw it already..


----------



## englishrose47

Subbing again for Universal


----------



## jenseib

petals said:


> I got the mini golf before it was even painted!
> 
> Momma is the same with the pics and vids won't look at them because she saw it already..



I can't wait to see them.



englishrose47 said:


> Subbing again for Universal



Welcome Rosie!!!


----------



## jenseib

*Back to the Wizarding World we go.


























The line for Forbidden Journey was now at 90 minutes.  Remember those ropes I saw on the Jurassic Park Bridge a while Back…that was a queue for the ride and it was filling up quickly. I was amazed at how insanely busy it was today. And Universal seemed to be prepared for this. They seemed to know that today was going to be much busier and had set that queue up early on. It was never up the day before while we were there.











I wanted to ride it and so did Skip, but Claire did not.  So the plan was for us to take turns and do the single rider line.






It was crazy around the line area, and I’m not sure where the single rider line starts. I didn’t look, I had another plan, and it would cut out a little time for me as well.
I went in through Filch’s Emporium and to the lockers. I put my bag in the locker and then went back to the line area that way. I cut across the line to the staircase and went up. That’s where the single riders go. I didn’t have to mess with all the other people waiting. Now the locker area is insane and not big enough for so many people, but I got through fairly quickly.  Once you go up the stairs you have a very short line(you also miss most of the queue, so you won’t see all the great details). I walked straight through till a TM stopped me. I had to wait a few minutes and then she let the single riders go on through to the ride area. I was put in a vehicle immediately and the guy behind me in the single rider line was also put in the same one.
The ride was great again and before I knew it, I was done. It literally took about 8 minutes for me to do all this and ride it.
Skip and Claire had gone off to the Flight of the Hippogriff.  They had just gotten off when I walked out as well. The line for that ride now read 30 minutes, so they hit it at a perfect time.

It was Skip’s turn now. I took his bag so he wouldn’t have to mess with the locker. I showed him where to go and Claire and I headed off. We were going to look in the shops.

We spotted the Durmstrang and Beauxbatons students out performing. It was pretty busy in the area and hard to see, but I tried to get a couple of shots.


























Claire was not impressed with this at all, and even though I tried to convince her to stay a bit longer, she wanted to move…..shopping is her kind of thing…..even if you don’t like it or need it…you should always buy something…right?  LOL

I took a try at a few more window shots…they just do not come out well with all the reflections.
















The area is really themed well.














*


----------



## dizneeat

Great photos again, Jen!

I love to hear that you beat the crowd by going into the single rider line .... need to make a mental note of it. 

And I am interested in what you bought .. I am sure Claire did a good job, picking a few things for you. 

We really need to schedule some time to go over to UO again, but at the moment I am trying to figure out where to stay and how to spend my DVC points next summer.


----------



## Beth D

Love the wait time for the single rider line!  If i ever make it back there...

Pteradon flyers is one adult and one child per flyer.  I rode it once with DS.  It's nice but kind of weird.  Its basically a sky ride without the cabin all around you.  No more than two would fit on the swings.


----------



## petals

Love the Potter pics  



Caretames1 said:


> For all my luck, I always seem to get the slow line too. Especially the grocery store. Once I had the person in front of me argue with the checker about the weight of her apples. Apparently the 20lb bag didn't weigh 20lbs and she wanted to pay less.



OMG customers in a Grocery store are the worst kind of people ever! I work in one and I wear we get asked the most stupidest questions ever and then if they don't like the answer I give they continue to walk around the floor asking every other staff member the same question and getting the same answer


----------



## Kathy Jetson

That's great you got on the ride 8 minutes!


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> Great photos again, Jen!
> 
> I love to hear that you beat the crowd by going into the single rider line .... need to make a mental note of it.
> 
> And I am interested in what you bought .. I am sure Claire did a good job, picking a few things for you.
> 
> We really need to schedule some time to go over to UO again, but at the moment I am trying to figure out where to stay and how to spend my DVC points next summer.



Thanks
Yes, if you can, do the single rider lines...they do go pretty fast.


We didn't buy much, but we had a happy girl. 



Beth D said:


> Love the wait time for the single rider line!  If i ever make it back there...
> 
> Pteradon flyers is one adult and one child per flyer.  I rode it once with DS.  It's nice but kind of weird.  Its basically a sky ride without the cabin all around you.  No more than two would fit on the swings.



Thats what i thought, but I wasn't positive.



petals said:


> Love the Potter pics
> 
> 
> 
> OMG customers in a Grocery store are the worst kind of people ever! I work in one and I wear we get asked the most stupidest questions ever and then if they don't like the answer I give they continue to walk around the floor asking every other staff member the same question and getting the same answer







Kathy Jetson said:


> That's great you got on the ride 8 minutes!



it was awesome.


----------



## tripplanner2

Okay...so I was hooked by the title of the thread.  My girls 13 and 11 really want to go see Harry Potter but we are Disney nuts.  Plus my youngest daughter will have just turned 8 when we go and I am afraid that the rides will be too much for her there.  We always go in August, stay 2 weeks during free dining, and always stay onsite.  So now we are thinking of staying at Bonnet Creek and hitting Universal for the day (because I really don't even want to go) and then doing Disney for 4 days.  We only have about 7 days this year and have to go in July.  We will also be driving which is something new for us too.  I have been pricing out different scenarios and DH says that he wants to be onsite.  If we stay 7 nights at Royal Pacific and get the 3 park unlimited pass we are at the exact price as if we stay at Bonnet Creek for 7 nights and 1 night at RP and get 4 day YES tickets to Disney and 1 day pass to Universal.  I don't know what to do.  Part of me says just do Universal but I am having a hard time letting go of Disney.  Was it enough just to visit Disney venues without actually hitting the parks?  Your pictures and trip report make me think that Universal will not be as bad as I thought but I am having a hard time committing.  I would love your input, especially since you share the same love for Disney that my family does.


----------



## jenseib

tripplanner2 said:


> Okay...so I was hooked by the title of the thread.  My girls 13 and 11 really want to go see Harry Potter but we are Disney nuts.  Plus my youngest daughter will have just turned 8 when we go and I am afraid that the rides will be too much for her there.  We always go in August, stay 2 weeks during free dining, and always stay onsite.  So now we are thinking of staying at Bonnet Creek and hitting Universal for the day (because I really don't even want to go) and then doing Disney for 4 days.  We only have about 7 days this year and have to go in July.  We will also be driving which is something new for us too.  I have been pricing out different scenarios and DH says that he wants to be onsite.  If we stay 7 nights at Royal Pacific and get the 3 park unlimited pass we are at the exact price as if we stay at Bonnet Creek for 7 nights and 1 night at RP and get 4 day YES tickets to Disney and 1 day pass to Universal.  I don't know what to do.  Part of me says just do Universal but I am having a hard time letting go of Disney.  Was it enough just to visit Disney venues without actually hitting the parks?  Your pictures and trip report make me think that Universal will not be as bad as I thought but I am having a hard time committing.  I would love your input, especially since you share the same love for Disney that my family does.



Welcome! I like your husbands idea. I think if you go in with the right mind set, knowing it's not Disney, but another fun place, and still getting to do some Disney on the trip, you will have a good time. I am very happy we did this trip. Just get into full planning mode and you will see it will be fun. I only had about 2 weeks to plan, and I was trying to read up on things quickly and find out all I could. I had Claire watch Youtube videos, which really helped her see which rides she would like and which she wouldn't. Of course being there and doing it is different, but at least it gives you a bit of an idea. We did 1 day at disney too, plus a few trips over for other things and I was good with that.
I do wish we would've stayed onsite there though. But we were trying to keep the costs down. But being onsite and being able to use the express line is really the way to go. You can do quite a bit more in less time.
And the resorts there look beautiful too.


----------



## natebenma

Once again, beautiful pictures in the WWoHP!

I missed the cauldrons!  Where were they displayed?

We discovered the beauty of the Single Rider Line for Forbidden Journey at the end of our trip! There were a couple of times it really would have come in handy for us to use it.  Although I do love the castle line!


----------



## francis6306

Well, I'm caught up again.   I don't know if I should be on the Dis, since I'm in mourning you know, but I just can't stay away!!!! 

Corey and I always try to do different things so we can share with each other and enjoy more things.  Whenever we order the same thing, we always have the "I should have ordered xyz" conversation as well! 

And Claire would be a great shopping buddy I'm sure!


----------



## jenseib

natebenma said:


> Once again, beautiful pictures in the WWoHP!
> 
> I missed the cauldrons!  Where were they displayed?
> 
> We discovered the beauty of the Single Rider Line for Forbidden Journey at the end of our trip! There were a couple of times it really would have come in handy for us to use it.  Although I do love the castle line!



I can't remember where they were...somewhere in hogsmead.  There are so many details it's hard to take it all in...and remember too.
Single rider line is awesome. It will be nice when Claire gets older and we can all use it and not worry about her being by herself.



francis6306 said:


> Well, I'm caught up again.   I don't know if I should be on the Dis, since I'm in mourning you know, but I just can't stay away!!!!
> 
> Corey and I always try to do different things so we can share with each other and enjoy more things.  Whenever we order the same thing, we always have the "I should have ordered xyz" conversation as well!
> 
> And Claire would be a great shopping buddy I'm sure!



I totally understand. Hopefully things pick up right away for you...

I was surprised wht al lthe choices that Skip picked the same thing.  It was almost like he didn't look too hard and just went with what we got and then realized...oh yeah, I like that too.


----------



## jenseib

*Into the shops we wentWOW! These places are so small! Really, incredibly small!!!! Its really hard to move around with all the shelves and people in there. Universal did not think this out very well.
We entered Zonkos and took a quick look around and Claire spotted her love immediately!






She chose a pink Pigmy Puff and we worked our way to the register. Its not far, but you have to do a little zig-zagging around people. I did manage a few shots in there.
















Honeydukes connects to this store, so I got some shots if it as well.






We made it to the register and the girl asked Claire if she wanted to name her Pigmy Puff. She said they would announce it to the store.  Claire got real shy and said no, she would name it laterand I forget what she ended up naming itbut it was something really stupid.  LOL!....Oh wait I think its Snuggles.  Very original.

I was told later that they ring this bell when they do the naming ceremony. I wish I wouldve pushed Claire to do it.






Skip called and told us he was off and we told him where we were. I told him to work his way over and we would find him outside. We took a look around the store a bit, but again, its hard to enjoy it with it being so small and crowded.











I wouldve loved to buy one of these, or a chocolate frogbut the price tag was awfulsomething like $15.





















The door to leave is just a regular single sized person doorAnd it was really hard to get out. People were pouring in and I just stood there waiting. Finally we kind of pushed our way out. You would think others would be happy to let someone leave and make a little more room in there.

We found Skip near the Three Broomsticks.






I think we mightve made another visit to the Moaning Myrtle bathroom too.

A few more pictures and we said good bye to WWoHP.











Claire was ready for Seuss Landing again. I took a few shots on the way. I must admit, I didnt do a good job with pictures here for a little while. I barely took any at all once we hit Seuss Landing.






I think we stopped and watched the fountain for a few minutes here.































I love this ATM!




*


----------



## Kathy Jetson

That store was really small. What were they thinking when they made them? We didn't spend to much time in there because we just couldn't move. We didn't buy anything either it was just to expensive for what it was. It did look really cool in there though.


----------



## jenseib

Kathy Jetson said:


> That store was really small. What were they thinking when they made them? We didn't spend to much time in there because we just couldn't move. We didn't buy anything either it was just to expensive for what it was. It did look really cool in there though.



I bet if they had more room to move, some people would buy more. The prices were high too, but I didn't even spend too much time looking. I might've been convinced to buy something if i could breath!!


----------



## jenseib

*I am guessing I must’ve just put my camera away for most of Seuss Landing.
















We got in line for the High in the Sky Trolley again. Today they had both trains going, so the plan was to ask to ride the other one because I was given the tip that both trains are different.  Skip decided to sit this one out.











The line was MUCH longer today.






So we waited….and waited…and waited some more.






We came to a point where we just didn’t move at all.  Finally an announcement came on that there were technical difficulties and it would be running soon. We decided to wait it out.  But it really was taking a long time. The announcement came on 2 more times. Skip called wondering where we were. I told him we were about to leave the line as it was broke down. Soon the decision was made. The lady behind us mentioned that there were teenage looking kids trying to fix it….that doesn’t really sound all that safe to me.  And watching them, it became clear, that none of them knew what they were doing.
So several of us left the line…and as we walked out, we saw a train leave….go figure…. BUT as we were looking for Skip, we heard another announcement that again it was broke down and would be fixed soon. I think they ended up closing it completely for a while so someone who knew what they were doing could come and work on it.

I don’t remember where Skip was, but I think he was fairly close to the entrance.

Claire voted for Cat in the Hat again and again, todays line was much longer.  We waited it out and when we boarded, the TM’s made a big fuss over Claire’s dress again today. She loves that.  
They did tell her to hold on to her pigmy puff so he didn’t fly out during the spins.
 We had another great ride, but I can only do that once…it’s a bit to “spinney” for me.

We decided it was time to head over to the Studios. IoA was just a tad too busy today. We left with intentions of coming back later…hopefully when it was less crowded.

As we headed to the front we saw this.






I think one of them made the comment that he looked so real…..well that’s because he is. I had seen pictures of good Ole Spidey on my friend Jeanne’s facebook page. He was sitting on a counter and she said he had moved and scared the beegeesus out of her.
 As I was talking the 1st picture…Spidey moved and gave me another pose. Skip and Claire also just about jumped out of their skin.  LOL






I continued to take a few pictures on our way out.




































Today we walked over to US on the side of the lake opposite of City Walk.






We went slowly. It was hot, and we were tired already, and just taking in the scenes. I think we actually sat down for a bit….most likely for a smoking pit stop.































We also watched this ride from outside…..scary stuff….





*


----------



## wilma-bride

I'm going to say it again - your pictures are a-may-zing! 

So you didn't ride Rip Ride Rockit then   I am hoping my 9-year old will ride it in August - he says he will but it's one thing saying it and another thing doing it.  I remember when he was 4 and said he was gonna ride Splash, then when we got there he changed his mind.  There was no persuading him. Now, of course, he loves it.


----------



## brookelizabeth

that's funny about Spiderman! Can you imagine sitting like that all day???  Ow.

I'd love to get on that roller coaster!


----------



## jenseib

wilma-bride said:


> I'm going to say it again - your pictures are a-may-zing!
> 
> So you didn't ride Rip Ride Rockit then   I am hoping my 9-year old will ride it in August - he says he will but it's one thing saying it and another thing doing it.  I remember when he was 4 and said he was gonna ride Splash, then when we got there he changed his mind.  There was no persuading him. Now, of course, he loves it.



Thanks...
Nope...not for us.. Now my older DD would probably love it. I gave up on those bigger rides about 10 years ago...My body can't handle them anymore.



brookelizabeth said:


> that's funny about Spiderman! Can you imagine sitting like that all day???  Ow.
> 
> I'd love to get on that roller coaster!



I think I would be so cramped up...and my nose would itch....because I know I can't itch it.


----------



## wilma-bride

brookelizabeth said:


> that's funny about Spiderman! Can you imagine sitting like that all day???  Ow.



Even if I could get into that position in the first place, I'm not sure I'd ever be able to stand up again


----------



## Caretames1

That is exactly why I just can't go on rides at the county fair anymore. Last time we tried to go on a ride, 2 guys were trying to fix it. One so old, he was hold a part up an inch from his face to see it, and the young kid helping him just kept shrugging hi shoulders. 





jenseib said:


> I think I would be so cramped up...and my nose would itch....because I know I can't itch it.





wilma-bride said:


> Even if I could get into that position in the first place, I'm not sure I'd ever be able to stand up again



I'd never get back off the floor!


----------



## petals

everytime I see that big shiny hard rock cafe sign my head goes I danced there


----------



## jenseib

wilma-bride said:


> Even if I could get into that position in the first place, I'm not sure I'd ever be able to stand up again



So true...I would definitely need help



Caretames1 said:


> That is exactly why I just can't go on rides at the county fair anymore. Last time we tried to go on a ride, 2 guys were trying to fix it. One so old, he was hold a part up an inch from his face to see it, and the young kid helping him just kept shrugging hi shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd never get back off the floor!



Carnival rides can be so scary.....



petals said:


> everytime I see that big shiny hard rock cafe sign my head goes I danced there



awesome!!!!


----------



## jenseib

*We headed into Universal Studios and the crowd level was once again much less than IoA.    We had also decided that we wouldn’t spend much time here today.  Everyone was feeling a bit tired. Skip said he was going to go back for a nap today, and we both knew Claire needed one too. I agreed it actually sounded good….Are you shocked?  I almost shocked myself with that decision.  And even more shocking, Skip said he would get a taxi for Claire and him so I could stay, but I said, no, I was fine going back as well.

So…..we had a couple of things we wanted to do before leaving. ET was on my list. I knew that Claire would find it fun, and it had been many years since I rode it as well, but I remembered liking it. With that on our agenda, that was where we headed.






We didn’t get too far into the park and look who we see!











Skip kept telling me to get a picture of Shaggy, He just loved his look.






I tried to convince Claire to get her picture, but she refused.  Finally Skip said he would, and then they told us they weren’t taking anyone else now as they had to leave for a little bit. Darn!

So onward we went.











We stopped and looked at the show time for the Terminator.  I had seen it before….it was OK, and I wouldn’t be against seeing it again, but the timing was off right now, so we thought we would try to come back later. Claire didn’t like that idea at all for some reason. She has no clue what it is, but she was convinced it was something she wouldn’t like.  We never did make it back, so I guess she won.































Skips feet were also hurting a lot this day, so we were moving fairly slowly.





















We spotted ET.






A potty break was needed before we rode though.  I want to mention that I was not impressed with most of the Universal bathrooms on property.  They were not super clean…….not filthy, but needed some major work.  You could also tell the older bathrooms from the newer ones.  It was almost like they just let the older ones completely go and only maintained the newer ones.  This is one area where Universal could take some lessons from Disney.

After the potty break a show was starting.






We sat and watched a few minutes of it….we now found out why Shaggy and Scooby had to leave.





















Claire kept making comments that she didn’t know the man in the yellow hat was a real character.  It doesn’t take much to impress her sometimes.  LOL*


----------



## francis6306

Boo to bad bathrooms.  How were the shows at US/IOA?


----------



## jenseib

francis6306 said:


> Boo to bad bathrooms.  How were the shows at US/IOA?



We really didn't see any. I have seen a few in the past and they were good, but we just didn't have the time...and some of us (ahem Claire) wasn't feeling the show scene this time around.


----------



## stephielela

Your TR is getting me in the mood for my trip!  I can't lie, I'm not as excited as I get for Disney, but seeing the pics you took is getting me there!


----------



## dizneeat

Just to chime in on the "show" portion. We have seen a few and while they are nice - they do NOT live up to Disney standards. 

You didn't miss much on the Terminator thing either - you should THANK Claire, as it is LOUD and "dated". 
Tom likes to watch it, but I am good at "missing" it.


----------



## jenseib

stephielela said:


> Your TR is getting me in the mood for my trip!  I can't lie, I'm not as excited as I get for Disney, but seeing the pics you took is getting me there!



You'll have fun, don't worry. Go in with a good mind set.



dizneeat said:


> Just to chime in on the "show" portion. We have seen a few and while they are nice - they do NOT live up to Disney standards.
> 
> You didn't miss much on the Terminator thing either - you should THANK Claire, as it is LOUD and "dated".
> Tom likes to watch it, but I am good at "missing" it.



I think when I saw the Terminator it was pretty new to the park, it was neat, but I have heard from others it is really dated now.


----------



## englishrose47

Jen I am finally catching up on Universal Section !!! What a huge help this will be for September . Couple of things the refillable cup is good FOREVER!!!!!! I really want to eat at Three Broomsticks , I have to try the English Breakfast and YES I eat black pudding !!!Were your meals good ???


----------



## natebenma

Going back a few posts- the shops in Hogsmeade ARE way too small!  I would have enjoyed spending time in Honeydukes and Zonkos, but I couldn't even more in there, so we left after a few minutes.  

The pygmy puff Claire picked out was really cute!

Bummer that you didn't get a picture of Skip and Shaggy.  That would have been epic!


----------



## Kelly in NY

Just read your TR and it's getting me ready for our first trip to us/ioa in a month.  Tacked on two nights at HRH after a week at Disney.  Kids are 10, 10 and just about 8.  Would love to hear some of those tips you have like the richters burger one.  I am sure te parks will be crowded as we will be there the thurs-sat right after July fourth.  Hopefully staying on site will help with the lines.

Your pics are great! And Claire's outfits are adorable! Would love my daughter to wear stuff like that.  And skip is too funny with that backpack!   

Keep the TR coming.  Looking forward to more.


----------



## jenseib

englishrose47 said:


> Jen I am finally catching up on Universal Section !!! What a huge help this will be for September . Couple of things the refillable cup is good FOREVER!!!!!! I really want to eat at Three Broomsticks , I have to try the English Breakfast and YES I eat black pudding !!!Were your meals good ???



Good to know about the mug. I just wasn't sure how it worked there or how strict they were.
I enjoyed our breakfast at 3 Broomsticks. Even though we got the boring American version.    I would love to do lunch there too. I've seen pictures and it looks really good.



natebenma said:


> Going back a few posts- the shops in Hogsmeade ARE way too small!  I would have enjoyed spending time in Honeydukes and Zonkos, but I couldn't even more in there, so we left after a few minutes.
> 
> The pygmy puff Claire picked out was really cute!
> 
> Bummer that you didn't get a picture of Skip and Shaggy.  That would have been epic!



Yes, way too small. I was amazed at how small they made them. Hopefully when they add the Gringots section at US they make those shops bigger.
She loves her pigmy puff, but Puss-n-boots is still the favorite of the trip.
Shaggy was just so funny. Skip kept saying he looked like a stoner. Which I guess they probably were...traveling around in a van in the 70's...  with no real job.....that pretty much makes you one. 



Kelly in NY said:


> Just read your TR and it's getting me ready for our first trip to us/ioa in a month.  Tacked on two nights at HRH after a week at Disney.  Kids are 10, 10 and just about 8.  Would love to hear some of those tips you have like the richters burger one.  I am sure te parks will be crowded as we will be there the thurs-sat right after July fourth.  Hopefully staying on site will help with the lines.
> 
> Your pics are great! And Claire's outfits are adorable! Would love my daughter to wear stuff like that.  And skip is too funny with that backpack!
> 
> Keep the TR coming.  Looking forward to more.



Thanks for joining in. I am trying to include my tips as I write. Like going in through Filchs to get on Forbidden Journey is one I got.  I was also told the Circus McGurkis (sp?) food wasn't all that great either.

I went on a quick rampage of shopping to find a few outfits for her that could be made in the short time we had till we left. I was lucky to find a couple of people who could sew and send fast. I have an outfit on order for our WDW trip in Nov. I can't wait to see it, but she said it would be about 6-8 weeks for that one. I also have been talking to a girl about getting a christmas themed shirt and skirt, the one who made the thing outfit. I think she has forgotten about me though, because she hasn't replied lately.
We actually tried on some of her costume dresses last night and many are borderline, so my guess is by Nov they won't fit. Now I need to think about whether to keep them or sell them.


----------



## jenseib

*On to ET.  Claire was a bit nervous about this because I mentioned that ET was an alien. I kept telling her he was a nice alien, but she didnt want to believe me once again.

The queue is set up cute and the line was pretty much walk through and get on. Not much of a wait at all.

If I remember right there is a room for a preshow. (My memory is fading fastI must be getting old)






We are each given a card and we have to tell a CM our name. At the end, ET will say good bye to you, but we couldnt understand him.  LOL.
Of course the people in front of us had names that were strange and the girl didnt know what to type. I think she usually types them for sound, or just basic, spelling obviously doesnt matter..for instance you can spell Claire several different ways. But these names were probably NOT in the system.  
Finally we got through and on our bikes..The ride vehicle looks like a big bike and at times we have ET in our basket in the front.





















We saved ETs planet and all was good in the world again.  I did try to listen for our good bye from ET. I think I heard Claire, but the rest we couldnt tell.  Claire declared that she loved it.Again Mom is right!

Our next destination was to be the Simpsons. We just loved that ride!
We took off and I knew we were going the wrong way, but Skip swore we could get through. I knew he was wrong, but I just let him lead and took pictures.































I asked Claire if she wanted to go on the woody woodpecker roller coaster, but she frowned on that one.






You can see good ole Woody on the front of the train.cute!











We came to a dead end in front of the Barney area. I didnt even get to get close enough to peek because Claire said Barney was for babies and she wasnt going near it. Not too many years ago, she was a huge Barney fan.my how we change.






When we turned around Skip wanted to get a drink and I decided it was Churro time.  Claire and I snacked on itwe even let Skip have a few bites, but I think I ate most of it.  I think this one tasted better today.






The line for the Simpsons was longer today. I think it was about 40 minutes. Skip was actually kind of happy. Now we could watch all the little cartoons while waiting.  Honestly, it doesnt seem that long when you are watching the little segments. And some are pretty funny.











I also caught up on facebook through my phone while in line.






Soon we were in the preshow room.  A couple asked me to take their picture and I did, then she took oursand we got photo-bombed!






She said oh, its a bad picture, let me take another.  I think she mustve noticed the extra family member.  I think the 2nd picture was much worse. But photo-bomb guy is in the background laughing.






Again, we just loved watching the screens sit with the character waiting for his/her turn to talk.











Soon we were boarding our vehicle.  We got the backseat this time.  I noticed the motion much more in the back. So.if motion bothers you, try to get the front seat. I also hadnt taken bonine either.
We enjoyed it again. Still a top ranking ride for us after round 2. Skip did say he noticed the motion this time too more, and it usually never bothers him.*


----------



## englishrose47

Just loving all this Universal tips and tours !!!!


----------



## Kathy Jetson

E.T. was one of my favorites there. I love dark rides they are just my speed.

Your photo bomber sure looks happy, at least he isn't giving the camera a dirty look!

River wanted to meet Barney when we were there but we never saw him. A friend had given me a big box of Barney vcr tapes when River was little and he loved it he would watch them OVER and Over.


----------



## dizneeat

ET is such a fun little ride ... and I can NEVER hear our names at the end of the ride either! 
It was fun to see the area you walked through, as this is an area we have never been to in all our visits! 
And guess what, we have never been in the regular line for the Simpsons. Since we only go to the parks when we stay there we always use their Express system. Maybe we SHOULD wait it out once ...... but we waited over 3 hours for the Back to the future ride in California during out first visit ..... and I do NOT want to repeat that experience (the wait .... not the ride, that was wonderful!)


----------



## jenseib

englishrose47 said:


> Just loving all this Universal tips and tours !!!!



Thanks!



Kathy Jetson said:


> E.T. was one of my favorites there. I love dark rides they are just my speed.
> 
> Your photo bomber sure looks happy, at least he isn't giving the camera a dirty look!
> 
> River wanted to meet Barney when we were there but we never saw him. A friend had given me a big box of Barney vcr tapes when River was little and he loved it he would watch them OVER and Over.



Claire used to be a huge Barney fan too. We had tapes left from when Michael and Paige were little and I got a ton on ebay too. We used to watch Bareny for hours. Now she just makes a face when I mention him. Where did my little girl go?



dizneeat said:


> ET is such a fun little ride ... and I can NEVER hear our names at the end of the ride either!
> It was fun to see the area you walked through, as this is an area we have never been to in all our visits!
> And guess what, we have never been in the regular line for the Simpsons. Since we only go to the parks when we stay there we always use their Express system. Maybe we SHOULD wait it out once ...... but we waited over 3 hours for the Back to the future ride in California during out first visit ..... and I do NOT want to repeat that experience (the wait .... not the ride, that was wonderful!)



I waited 3 hours for Back to the Future in Florida too. it was an awesome ride, but 3 hours is a long time in the hot July sun!

I would love to stay onsite someday. Express pass has a huge appeal to me.


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

Wow, I remember that ET ride so clearly and I've only been a couple of times - the last time being in 1999. That photobomb picture is so funny.


----------



## englishrose47

Stephanie was also a HUGE Barney Fan in fact we thought she would go to High School with a Barney Lunch boxOf course she grew out of it !!Kyle was into the TeleTubbies or Tubbie Tubbies as he called them !!We were ready to do foul things to them


----------



## jenseib

NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> Wow, I remember that ET ride so clearly and I've only been a couple of times - the last time being in 1999. That photobomb picture is so funny.



The last time I was on it was 1999 too.



englishrose47 said:


> Stephanie was also a HUGE Barney Fan in fact we thought she would go to High School with a Barney Lunch boxOf course she grew out of it !!Kyle was into the TeleTubbies or Tubbie Tubbies as he called them !!We were ready to do foul things to them



Yuck on Teletubbies.  LOL!  Luckily Claire wasn't a huge fan of them, though she would watch them here and there.. They can drive one mad!


----------



## Caretames1

Apparently I really need to start watching 80's movies with Kadence. She had no clue who ET was. I love that movie!

Scooby and Shaggy, that's another story. She's thinking Claire should have met them, and it's not fair the line closed. 
There is a van painted like the Mystery Machine in the next town over and it sits outside of a paint shop. It goes out in the local parades, Kadence wants me to take her picture with it every time we see it.

I think her dress is so cute, did she get lots of comments?



Barney? No way, No how! Not in my house, I couldn't stand him, so I never let them watch. Now the Wiggles, yeah, Kadence was addicted. I still sing Fruit Salad, and Big red Car


----------



## englishrose47

jenseib said:


> The last time I was on it was 1999 too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck on Teletubbies.  LOL!  Luckily Claire wasn't a huge fan of them, though she would watch them here and there.. They can drive one mad!



Much as I sickened of Barnie, nothing was as AWFUL as Tubbies !!!


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> Apparently I really need to start watching 80's movies with Kadence. She had no clue who ET was. I love that movie!
> 
> Scooby and Shaggy, that's another story. She's thinking Claire should have met them, and it's not fair the line closed.
> There is a van painted like the Mystery Machine in the next town over and it sits outside of a paint shop. It goes out in the local parades, Kadence wants me to take her picture with it every time we see it.
> 
> I think her dress is so cute, did she get lots of comments?
> 
> 
> 
> Barney? No way, No how! Not in my house, I couldn't stand him, so I never let them watch. Now the Wiggles, yeah, Kadence was addicted. I still sing Fruit Salad, and Big red Car



Claire was being very character shy this time around. 
She did get compliments on her dress too. I think she was happy to have some special outfits. Her favorite of the trip is one she wears the next day...you might recognize it as a fellow Diser/friend made it.

I liked Barney. I knew ALL the songs from Michael and Paige...and picked right up with them with Claire.

Love the wiggles too.

Fruit salad...Yummy yummy!  ....Great tune.



englishrose47 said:


> Much as I sickened of Barnie, nothing was as AWFUL as Tubbies !!!



At least Bareny spoke normal english and not baby talk.


----------



## natebenma

We rode ET right after seeing The Terminator show.  My son Ben told them his name was Arnold!  

Thanks for the trip down preschool tv memory lane.

We saw the Wiggles live in concert.  Twice.  Captain Feathersword rocks!  Seriously.  He did a couple of covers-  one was a Rolling Stones song, can't remember the other and he was GOOD!  Did you all see that a bunch of the Wiggles are being replaced, and one of the new ones is a GIRL?!?

Do any of you remember Bear in the Big Blue House?

Would you like me to post my US/IoA tips here?  My top ten "Things?"

BTW- off thread, but I will be making my first trip to All Star Movies in one week.  I'll try to take lots of photos to add to the photo thread you started.


----------



## francis6306

I worked HARD to not have Barney in our house!  The "new" show I HATE is Yo Gabba Gabba.  It is AWFUL! Seriously bad!


----------



## Kelly in NY

natebenma said:


> We rode ET right after seeing The Terminator show.  My son Ben told them his name was Arnold!
> 
> Thanks for the trip down preschool tv memory lane.
> 
> We saw the Wiggles live in concert.  Twice.  Captain Feathersword rocks!  Seriously.  He did a couple of covers-  one was a Rolling Stones song, can't remember the other and he was GOOD!  Did you all see that a bunch of the Wiggles are being replaced, and one of the new ones is a GIRL?!?
> 
> Do any of you remember Bear in the Big Blue House?
> 
> Would you like me to post my US/IoA tips here?  My top ten "Things?"
> 
> BTW- off thread, but I will be making my first trip to All Star Movies in one week.  I'll try to take lots of photos to add to the photo thread you started.



I remember watching bear in the big blue house and Luna the moon! Loved the playhouse Disney show at DHS when he was in it LOL.

We are making our first trip to us/IOA and would be interested in your top Ted "things".


----------



## petals

Don't they tell you no pictures on ET? I love people like you that take pics anyway because I always want to but am always afraid to 



jenseib said:


> awesome!!!!



I can do better than Hard Rock Cafe! We danced on the stage in Citywalk. We also danced at Kennedy Space Centre (and were the first ever Irish dancing school to do that!) but even better we danced in the MAGIC KINGDOM TWICE!!! The pics are on my facebook from the 2008 trip if ya wanna have a lookie. 



francis6306 said:


> How were the shows at US/IOA?


I've been to US/IOA a few times... We go to Animal Planet show in US and it's good kids would like it. Beetlejuice is good but loud! In IOA we went to Sinbad the last time we were there it was ok but I wouldn't be rushing back to it. The Hogsmeade mini shows are worth seeing once if you're into Harry Potter and the Suesslanding Christmas show and story-time shows are worth seeing as well. I'll have pics and more info on them all in my trip report eventually.


----------



## jenseib

natebenma said:


> We rode ET right after seeing The Terminator show.  My son Ben told them his name was Arnold!
> 
> Thanks for the trip down preschool tv memory lane.
> 
> We saw the Wiggles live in concert.  Twice.  Captain Feathersword rocks!  Seriously.  He did a couple of covers-  one was a Rolling Stones song, can't remember the other and he was GOOD!  Did you all see that a bunch of the Wiggles are being replaced, and one of the new ones is a GIRL?!?
> 
> Do any of you remember Bear in the Big Blue House?
> 
> Would you like me to post my US/IoA tips here?  My top ten "Things?"
> 
> BTW- off thread, but I will be making my first trip to All Star Movies in one week.  I'll try to take lots of photos to add to the photo thread you started.



yes!!! you can post those. I actually copied that and had that along with us too.
Claire still likes bear in the big blue house. We have a couple of VHS's that she watches over and over. I guess he isn't for babies.
We have seen Sesame street live (3rd row baby!!) and some disney shows, but never the wiggles. I think she would've loved them though. They looked fun.
I did hear they were replacing them vaguely.  But I don't remember the details...a girl doesn't work for me.

Great! I love when people post new pictures. I had a hard time finding very many when I was looking, so the first thing I did when I got home was start a thread.



francis6306 said:


> I worked HARD to not have Barney in our house!  The "new" show I HATE is Yo Gabba Gabba.  It is AWFUL! Seriously bad!



Is that show still on?  We had a phase with that too. I hated it, but Skip said he liked it, I think just to irritate me.



Kelly in NY said:


> I remember watching bear in the big blue house and Luna the moon! Loved the playhouse Disney show at DHS when he was in it LOL.
> 
> We are making our first trip to us/IOA and would be interested in your top Ted "things".



We just missed the show at DHS. They had just changed over to the Minnie b-day party when we took Claire for her first time.


----------



## natebenma

And some assorted additional tidbits for Universal Newbies:

Places to check for discount tickets before you go:  AAA, Undercover Tourist (Mousesavers), Costco, Theme park websites online (Sea World) 

Bonine- we found this was a good, non drowsy way to combat motion sickness. 

Transportation: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2494908 

Ollivander's is the show, the Owl Post is the wand shop. You can access the Owl Post via Dervish & Banges, which can have a line to enter but according to posters on the DIS, they have never seen this line longer than a 10-minute wait. 

*Making the Most of Hogwarts Castle and Forbidden Journey:*

Try to use the regular queue for Forbidden Journey at least once- you will see all of the parts of the castle that way.  Early in the morning would be best for this.  

Then you can use the Single Rider Line to ride Forbidden Journey quickly.  If you have children, parents can "sandwich" them. Adult first, then kids, then another Adult, so someone will be waiting for them at the exit.  I believe the entrance to the SRL is across from the locker entrance, but just ask a Team Member to direct you.  

To explore the castle at your own pace, you can use the Castle Tour line.  You see almost everything, but to see the Sorting Hat, you need to go in the regular Forbidden Journey line.

*Beverages in Hogsmeade:* 

You won't find soda in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter (per orders of J.K. Rowling)

There are some other interesting beverages though:

Butterbeer, of course.  We prefer the frozen.

Pumpkin Juice, on draft or in a souvenir bottle.  We prefer the draft.

We didn't try the apple or pear cider.

*  Important Note:  You can use your AAA card for a discount on drinks in the Hogs Head Inn or The 3 Broomsticks, but not at the carts.  You will probably encounter a shorter wait at the Hogs Head than you will at the carts *



The above is my one page summary of info from my trip report "Welcome, Foolish Muggles!"

.


----------



## jenseib

Were the people saying that the wand "show" didn't have much of a line or just to buy a wand? I know the actual show has long lines all day from my research...and we waited quite a while ourselves and that was our first stop.

I forgot about no pop sold in WWoHP too. Skip even asked me about that when we were there, and I told him, it's buttebeer or nothing.  LOL! Of course there are other options, but I knew he wouldn't be too keen on any of them.  They did have some sort of apple juice with their breakfast. I wonder if that was the cider.


----------



## jenseib

petals said:


> Don't they tell you no pictures on ET? I love people like you that take pics anyway because I always want to but am always afraid to
> 
> 
> 
> I can do better than Hard Rock Cafe! We danced on the stage in Citywalk. We also danced at Kennedy Space Centre (and were the first ever Irish dancing school to do that!) but even better we danced in the MAGIC KINGDOM TWICE!!! The pics are on my facebook from the 2008 trip if ya wanna have a lookie.
> 
> .



I think that one said no flash photography.  If course, it's so dark, it's hard to take any kind of picture there.
I think I did look at those facebook pictures once. I'll have to go back and look again


----------



## jenseib

*When we got off the Simpsons I took some pictures of the area.  It is just so cute.































We then decided we were ready to head back to the hotel for a nap and swim and then would return to the parks later.
















We ran across this guy break dancing and stopped to watch for a minute or 2.











I spotted Lucy walking up ahead and tried to get a shot, but she was too fast for us.






And there is Scooby and Shaggy again…you can see Lucy too.






We all took a look in the Mystery Machine. It was basically all wood inside with a wooden bench.  Skip asked me if it was wood in the cartoon, and I am pretty sure it was just a stripped out van and they sat on the ground…Does that sound right? I don’t remember it being luxurious, but not wood either.






We saw Marilynn walk by and she did a swirl for me…but I had the wrong settings on the camera and she was over exposed.






I did get a better one then.






And then we headed out.  I stopped to get the Thing 2 Tank top and told Skip and Claire to keep going and I would catch up to them.






I like the tank, but it’s not as stretchy as I like them to be.  It also runs very small. I got an XL, and it fits more like a tight large.

I took this picture of one of the resorts in the distance…and off the top of my head, I can’t remember which one.






I caught up to Skip and Claire and we worked our way to the car. My Mom called and I talked to her a bit. She was surprised we were heading for a nap. I told her that Skip was tired and sore……and I guess that was the wrong thing to say because he was mad. He said “now your Mom is going to call everyone and tell them that I can’t hang…my hip is NOT bothering me, it’s these shoes!”  

Seriously, who cares?  Why get mad over this. So he pouted and we left.
He needed to buy cigarettes and I wanted some food. We stopped at a liquor store to get cigarettes.  Why there I have no clue, but that is where he pulled in at. Claire and I waited in the car.






He came back with a different kind as they didn’t have a selection…..go figure.

I told him that I wanted something to eat, so we could take him back to the hotel and I would go get something, but he said no, he would just run through a drive thru since he might want a snack….which turned out to be a full meal.  LOL

We spotted a burger king right around the corner and got in line. We went to pay and the girl yelled at us for coming to the window. She told us to back up and pull forward. So we did.  And then she said,” NO! stay back till I tell you to, Oh just pull around and we’ll bring out your food.”
STRANGE.
So we did and we waited…and waited…and waited.






I finally said I was going in to complain, and then we saw a guy come out with a bag of food, and sure enough it was ours.  We asked what the heck was going on and he said that our car didn’t trigger something right and they have to serve people in a certain amount of time and then they get a bonus pizza party. We were messing up her record with the way we triggered it. Of course as we pulled away, I grumbled about messing up her record some more, what poor service they had, and how slow they were…along with some choice words…..and they gave me the wrong Pop, which is a HUGE pet peeve. I drink diet with no ice. I am VERY picky about this.. I got regular….GAG…and it was FULL of ice.

We headed back to the room, stuffed our faces, I complained about my pop and then got Claire ready for a nap. Skip had talked about going to the pirate show down the road, so I said I would walk to the lobby and get a flyer. He and Claire laid down, with Claire swearing she wasn’t tired, and would rather be swimming, to which I told her she couldn’t swim till she had really been truly asleep. I crept out into the hall and found Housekeeping.  I told them they were napping, but grabbed some more towels and took them back to the room.
I went down and got the flyer and called my Mom again and told her about Mr. Grumpy.  She laughed. I felt better venting and went back to the room to catch a nap myself.
Claire was snoring by the way…so I guess she was tired.*


----------



## dizneeat

Oh Jen, did I mention before that I LOVE your photos! 

You ran into a lot of characters that day. 
How fun that Claire claimed she wasn't tired and then fast asleep while you were out. 

Only thing ... NO Burger King for us. I have never tried it in the states, but it is horrible here. I'll have McDonald's instead any time!


----------



## petals

I love the ET pics  

I think you're story from Burger King is kind of funny. I don't remember alot from our first trip in 1995 when I was ten but one of the things I do remember is we went to McDonalds alot to collect the Disney toys they had at the time.. I'll root them out and take a pic as they quite cool and we only missed one in the 3 weeks we were there at the time. But that's besides the point I remember in one McDonalds we went to we went up and my Daddy at the time listed off everything we wanted and when he was done the girl behnid the counter when HUUUUUHHHH??? And my Daddy went yes I would like it hot please 

The other fast food places I would comment on on International drive would be Pizza Hut across from the two fingers that stick up in the sky you had a pic of those before.. We were there in 2010 and the grumpiest waitress ever there she was scary grumpy like and her treatment of one family who sat before she gave them permission was actually shocking. Last year different story she wasn't there and guy we got really helpful and nice. 

Also there's a CiCi's pizza place near the Titanic Exhibition and while the food was nice the bathrooms were hidious to the point I would question what their kitchen's were like


----------



## JKSWonder

jenseib said:


> *
> 
> Soon we were in the preshow room.  A couple asked me to take their picture and I did, then she took oursand we got photo-bombed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hmmm...maybe you could photo shop Bart Simpson's head over that photo bomber?


----------



## wilma-bride

Great updates - I love how you include your family's little 'narks' too - I always think DH and I must be the only ones to get narky with each other on holiday since everyone else's trip reports always make them (and their kids) sound perfect.


----------



## dizneeat

wilma-bride said:


> Great updates - I love how you include your family's little 'narks' too - I always think DH and I must be the only ones to get narky with each other on holiday since everyone else's trip reports always make them (and their kids) sound perfect.



Joh, are you going to tell me that your family is NOT perfect? Looking at the photos of your little angel it MUST be as perfect as Jen's!


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> Oh Jen, did I mention before that I LOVE your photos!
> 
> You ran into a lot of characters that day.
> How fun that Claire claimed she wasn't tired and then fast asleep while you were out.
> 
> Only thing ... NO Burger King for us. I have never tried it in the states, but it is horrible here. I'll have McDonald's instead any time!



Thanks so much...I do like taking photos...as you know. 

Claire is never tired...but if you make her take a nap, most times she will eventually give in. I am thinking this Nov. we may have to try for a few nap days...where i can fit it in, I have no clue.  LOL, but I think she will need them. I am hoping that it won't be too crowded and we get get things done quickly and then head for a nap between parks....we'll see how that goes.  Easier said than done.

Burger king is decent. I like the Whopper. Some things I'm not a fan of, but the burgers are usually good.  We actually visit this BK later in the trip and have the same probelm.



petals said:


> I love the ET pics
> 
> I think you're story from Burger King is kind of funny. I don't remember alot from our first trip in 1995 when I was ten but one of the things I do remember is we went to McDonalds alot to collect the Disney toys they had at the time.. I'll root them out and take a pic as they quite cool and we only missed one in the 3 weeks we were there at the time. But that's besides the point I remember in one McDonalds we went to we went up and my Daddy at the time listed off everything we wanted and when he was done the girl behnid the counter when HUUUUUHHHH??? And my Daddy went yes I would like it hot please
> 
> The other fast food places I would comment on on International drive would be Pizza Hut across from the two fingers that stick up in the sky you had a pic of those before.. We were there in 2010 and the grumpiest waitress ever there she was scary grumpy like and her treatment of one family who sat before she gave them permission was actually shocking. Last year different story she wasn't there and guy we got really helpful and nice.
> 
> Also there's a CiCi's pizza place near the Titanic Exhibition and while the food was nice the bathrooms were hidious to the point I would question what their kitchen's were like



We have a CiCi's near here and the bathroom is not so great there either. We only went for eat in once....nowe if we go it's take out.


----------



## wilma-bride

dizneeat said:


> Joh, are you going to tell me that your family is NOT perfect? Looking at the photos of your little angel it MUST be as perfect as Jen's!





Sorry, Karin, I am afraid not.  You will, no doubt, see for yourself in August just how un-perfect our family are - it's not too late to change your mind about having dinner with us in Key West ya know


----------



## jenseib

JKSWonder said:


> Hmmm...maybe you could photo shop Bart Simpson's head over that photo bomber?



Good idea!



wilma-bride said:


> Great updates - I love how you include your family's little 'narks' too - I always think DH and I must be the only ones to get narky with each other on holiday since everyone else's trip reports always make them (and their kids) sound perfect.



I try to tell it like it is..We are not perfect, but we have fun...and we might gripe a little at each other too...sometimes a lot!  
I never beleivethat people have a perfect family or a perfect trip. ...even our very best trips have some down points. And lets face it, kids get tired and just are not perfect anyways...same for men!  



dizneeat said:


> Joh, are you going to tell me that your family is NOT perfect? Looking at the photos of your little angel it MUST be as perfect as Jen's!





wilma-bride said:


> Sorry, Karin, I am afraid not.  You will, no doubt, see for yourself in August just how un-perfect our family are - it's not too late to change your mind about having dinner with us in Key West ya know


----------



## macraven

i'm looking at post 
#481.
you always have the prettiest smile!




cranky husbands are common.
i have one also and that is why i leave him at home when i do orlando.


----------



## jenseib

macraven said:


> i'm looking at post
> #481.
> you always have the prettiest smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cranky husbands are common.
> i have one also and that is why i leave him at home when i do orlando.



Thanks so much. I call that my million dollar smile.  about 8-9 years ago I got braces. I had a HUGE gap between my 2 front teeth and I still had some baby teeth near the front. They were starting to fall apart, it was awful.
I got the 2 teeth pulled, wore braces, got them off just a few months before Claire was born, had bridges put in and I love to smile now. Lots of money was spent on my mouth (along with a couple of root canals..ick), but I feel like I look normal now.  Well as close to normal as I can get.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Love seeing all of the stuff at Universal.  Bob & I usually snark at each other at least once when on vacation. After spending almost 46 years together we know which buttons to push.


----------



## francis6306

I love when they try and tell us that they aren't tired and are snoring before you can turn your back!


----------



## jenseib

Wicket's Mom said:


> Love seeing all of the stuff at Universal.  Bob & I usually snark at each other at least once when on vacation. After spending almost 46 years together we know which buttons to push.



I highly doubt any couple can go and be perfectly in love the whole time...even newlyweds.   



francis6306 said:


> I love when they try and tell us that they aren't tired and are snoring before you can turn your back!



Yep. claire is rarely "tired".  Good thing I am around to remind her that she is.


----------



## Caretames1

LOL, Kadence always tells me she's not tired after we've been away from home and within 2 minutes of riding in the car, she's asleep. The I wake her up when we get home and she tells me I wasn't sleeping!


----------



## MEK

Caught up again.  I am amazed that the single rider line for Forbidden Journey was so short.  Thanks for the tip.  I will definitely remember that!  

Amazing how small those shops are over in the HP section of the park.  Cute pictures, but I guess you really had to work to get them.  Nothing like being a sardine.  

OMG - I laughed at your soda rant because I am the same way.  I can only drink diet.  Everything else is way too sweet.  That would have irritated me to no end.

Goof for Claire for going right to sleep and snoring.

I really enjoyed all your pics again!


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> LOL, Kadence always tells me she's not tired after we've been away from home and within 2 minutes of riding in the car, she's asleep. The I wake her up when we get home and she tells me I wasn't sleeping!



I was queen of never being tired..but you know what?  I never was. Of course I was being medicated for  hyperactivity too.    




MEK said:


> Caught up again.  I am amazed that the single rider line for Forbidden Journey was so short.  Thanks for the tip.  I will definitely remember that!
> 
> Amazing how small those shops are over in the HP section of the park.  Cute pictures, but I guess you really had to work to get them.  Nothing like being a sardine.
> 
> OMG - I laughed at your soda rant because I am the same way.  I can only drink diet.  Everything else is way too sweet.  That would have irritated me to no end.
> 
> Goof for Claire for going right to sleep and snoring.
> 
> I really enjoyed all your pics again!



Single rider is the way to go if you can do it. So much faster.
The shops were unbelievably small. Not smart thinking on Universals part. i would've probably bought more if I could move and look.
I am so picky with my pop. I really don't like ice because it waters it down..and it was just gross being regular. When you are not used to i, it taste weird.

Claire has a sleeping denial.  LOL! Tomorrow is her last day of school. it is 10:40 here  and I put her to bed at 9:15 Pm and she still is coming out telling me she can't sleep because she is excited...but her eyes are bloodshot.  
She's really fighting it...and I am tired and going to bed now, so she needs to get to sleep!


----------



## Poolrat

Caught up and lovin' the updates.  

BK rant- I hear ya..   It should not be that hard to get an order right.  The soda thing - oh yeah I hear ya. 

The photobomb guy is hilarious

Need to make to over to US someday....


----------



## jenseib

Poolrat said:


> Caught up and lovin' the updates.
> 
> BK rant- I hear ya..   It should not be that hard to get an order right.  The soda thing - oh yeah I hear ya.
> 
> The photobomb guy is hilarious
> 
> Need to make to over to US someday....



Usually Wendy's is the one that messes my orders up...they can't seem to get anything right.
I love the photobomb guy.  

Give it a try..go to the dark side!!!!


----------



## jenseib

*I believe that Claire and I woke up about the same time, around 4:45.  She was ready for a swim. We got her dressed I grabbed my notebook and down to the pool we went.

I just sat at a table next to the pool and wrote notes while she swam.






There was a lot of Mom, look at this!  And Watch me do this.











Also, she kept asking me where we were going to eat and when. I told her we had to talk to dad about that one. She said she wasnt hungry, but as many times as she asked me about food, you wouldve thought she was starving.











After a while, Skip came down and joined her.  Actually he went in the hot tub and she joined him for a few minutes and then back to the pool she went.






I had a little lizard friend next to me. I tried to get a good picture, but this was the best I could do. But his front side was really neat. He had this little red beard thing flickering; I swore he looked like a baby dinosaur.






Skip took a quick Swim and then headed back to the room.











Soon he returned because he had no key. He took mine and went back once again.
Claire finished up her swim and we decided we should get showered and ready for the evening. I think she swam for more than an hour, which was heaven for her. 











I didnt let her use the excuse that she is clean from swimming today. She had a shower and a hair wash. I handed her the hair dryer and I took one. The whole time she kept coming in to ask about food again. I told her to tell Dad to call the pirate place. He hem hawed around on that for some reason. He felt we should be able to just walk in and get seated. I had to tell him that it doesnt work like that. Its a show and which means reservations, AND we had no clue what time it started anyways.
Finally he called and found out that the show was already going on and it was the only one for the night. He asked the price and couldnt believe they would charge so much. I think it was like $60 is for adults.  I told him that it was a pretty average price for a dinner show, and he didnt believe me.

By this time I am working on getting dolled up. I knew the option of going back to the parks was out. It was getting later, and we just didnt have the urge to go back tonight now.
Claire was having a fit about dinner at this point. I kept relaying messages to her to take to Skip who was lying on the bed watching TV.
I suggested Hoop Dee Doo, no that wasnt good, Spirit of Aloha?  .......no that wasnt good. Cheesecake factorynever heard of it, no good. I just kept giving Claire options to tell him and all were a no.
There was NO WAY I was sitting in this room the rest of the night with a child starving to death, while he watch TV all night.
So I came out, put my shoes on and said We are going to the cheesecake factory and then to Downtown Disney, You are welcomed to come, and we can drop you off after we eat if you dont want to walk around DTD.  He had a look of shock on his face. He asked why he didnt get to help make the decision.yes, I smiled .but inside I was about to jump across the room and kill him.  I told him we gave him choices and he didnt like ANY of them, so we made a decision. He then says, check and see if we can go to Hoop Dee Doo.
Ok, now we are making progress. It was about 7:15 when I called. I asked if the 9:30 show had an opening and was told yes. Then the girl realized the time and said, Wow, you are cutting it close, you better leave soon.  I told her we were on our way and we gathered our stuff and left.
We werent sure how long it would take us to get there and then ride the internal bus to the back so we wanted to be sure to allow plenty of time.
We got as far as MK and through the gates and told the guy we were heading to Fort Wilderness, and then go lost. I was looking for signs, but I just didnt see one and soon we approached the Contemporary. I told Skip we should pull in and ask, because there was nowhere to go from here.  We realized we shouldve turned immediately after going through the gate and turned around and got back on track.
I took this quickly with my phone.






I decided to play the where are we game again on facebook, and posted this picture next, which was horrid, but worked with the game, because it made it harder to tell where we were.






We got parked and headed to the bus stop. This system confuses the heck out of me. There are a ton of buses and I have no clue where to go. I got to talking to a nice lady and she gave some directions of how to get there and how to get back later.thank you nice lady.











A bus came (I believe we had to take a bus that said settlement), and the lady told us that this was a good one as it didnt make as many stops on the way. YAY!

We finally got back there and we had over an hour to kill. Who wouldve guessed we would make such good time.











I took Claire to the bathroom.
















And then went to the counter to get our ticketswhich caused a bit of confusion. They couldnt find us, and then I told her we had just called about an hour ago, and it was all settled then.




*


----------



## natebenma

jenseib said:


> Were the people saying that the wand "show" didn't have much of a line or just to buy a wand? I know the actual show has long lines all day from my research...and we waited quite a while ourselves and that was our first stop.
> 
> I forgot about no pop sold in WWoHP too. Skip even asked me about that when we were there, and I told him, it's buttebeer or nothing.  LOL! Of course there are other options, but I knew he wouldn't be too keen on any of them.  They did have some sort of apple juice with their breakfast. I wonder if that was the cider.



I think that comment referred to a line just to get into the Wand Shop (via Dervish and Banges).  I don't know if there were lines for this while we were there.  But if so, and you are really jonesing for a wand, I would suggest waiting until you get to the gift shop at the Port of Entry- much less crowded.  That's where we got our obscenely-priced Bertie Botts and Chocolate Frog.


----------



## jenseib

natebenma said:


> I think that comment referred to a line just to get into the Wand Shop (via Dervish and Banges).  I don't know if there were lines for this while we were there.  But if so, and you are really jonesing for a wand, I would suggest waiting until you get to the gift shop at the Port of Entry- much less crowded.  That's where we got our obscenely-priced Bertie Botts and Chocolate Frog.





Yes, the prices are just not cheap...You have to be rich to be a wizard.


----------



## natebenma

YAY on a nice nap followed by some pool time.  What a great picture of Claire in her towel.  It just screams "contentment" to me.  

Oh, I know that "Where are we going to eat?"  fight!  We had that one night at City Walk.  We were all starving, Mark said "Anyplace is fine" so Ben wanted takeout Chinese, ordered a meal and Mark said "I didn't come to Florida to eat here".  Fortunately, Bubba Gumps saved that evening.

I guess that is the beauty of Disney.  You have to solve the "Where are we going to eat?" question 6 months in advance!


----------



## petals

I did the pirate dinner show twice with the dancers. It's prob not worth the money. I think our fundraising paid for it though or something like that.


----------



## Caretames1

Kadence thinks she's clean after swimming too! 


I would have kicked Skip right in his butt! John can get like that, then I give my idea and he has to "think" about it. UGH 

I asked him about ADR's and then did what I wanted except for one!:


Hoop de Do, I can't wait to see what you thought, I want to do it.


----------



## jenseib

natebenma said:


> YAY on a nice nap followed by some pool time.  What a great picture of Claire in her towel.  It just screams "contentment" to me.
> 
> Oh, I know that "Where are we going to eat?"  fight!  We had that one night at City Walk.  We were all starving, Mark said "Anyplace is fine" so Ben wanted takeout Chinese, ordered a meal and Mark said "I didn't come to Florida to eat here".  Fortunately, Bubba Gumps saved that evening.
> 
> I guess that is the beauty of Disney.  You have to solve the "Where are we going to eat?" question 6 months in advance!



I remember that in your TR.   ...Must be a man thing.  
Claire is happy when she gets to swim!



petals said:


> I did the pirate dinner show twice with the dancers. It's prob not worth the money. I think our fundraising paid for it though or something like that.



Good to know...thanks. I don't think I would go off property to see it, but for a trip like this, I was game.



Caretames1 said:


> Kadence thinks she's clean after swimming too!
> 
> 
> I would have kicked Skip right in his butt! John can get like that, then I give my idea and he has to "think" about it. UGH
> 
> I asked him about ADR's and then did what I wanted except for one!:
> 
> 
> Hoop de Do, I can't wait to see what you thought, I want to do it.



It was getting close to butt kicking time.  
This was our third time to Hoop Dee Doo, so I guess we kind of like it. 

In 2009 I did ask Skip if had a choice of a place to eat..and he wanted Hoop Dee Doo. I do think it is a pretty good use of 2 dining credits too.


----------



## annmarieda

What a weird drive through experience!  

The photo bomb guy pic cracks me up. 

I also am sorry... but was laughing at your dh sitting in and watching tv while you were trying to come up with a plan for the evening.  I have been there with my own dh... oh, how frustrating!!!!

Glad you got it worked out though.  Can't wait to hear how dinner went.


----------



## jenseib

annmarieda said:


> What a weird drive through experience!
> 
> The photo bomb guy pic cracks me up.
> 
> I also am sorry... but was laughing at your dh sitting in and watching tv while you were trying to come up with a plan for the evening.  I have been there with my own dh... oh, how frustrating!!!!
> 
> Glad you got it worked out though.  Can't wait to hear how dinner went.



It was weird...and very irritating.

I think it's a man thing. My Dad always did that too.  ....go on vacation, arrive at room, locate remote and lay on bed and do nothing while the family gets annoyed.


----------



## stephielela

Can't wait to hear about Hoop Dee Doo!  That BK girl sounds a little nuts!  I hate it when people are so indecisive! If you have a preference, then make a decision!  My sister is like that, it drives me insane!


----------



## Beth D

He He!  Sorry to say, but my DH is a photobomber too!  He's 6'6", and just by virtue of being so tall, happens to see others taking photos, and just is so outgoing that he has to join in, either by grinning cheesily like the guy in yours, or by doing the "bunny ears" peace sign thing over someone! 

Our biggest fights (can't really call them fights, but more bickering) are about what to eat for supper!  

It's been quite a few years since weve been to US, last couple trips have been to IOA, maybe once HP opens over there....  I've heard the Hogwarts Express is going to connect the two parks, sounds way cool!

I bought a chocolate frog last year.  I thought it was many little ones, perfect for that chocolate urge, nope, it was one giant one, and difficult to eat.  I opened it, and forgot about it until I threw it out much later.  

Love the puffball!


----------



## petals

jenseib said:


> Good to know...thanks. I don't think I would go off property to see it, but for a trip like this, I was game.



We always went because the dance teach would try have one or two meals during the trip where the whole school were together. Did you get to it at all?  I can tell you more about it if you want the info for your TA work


----------



## jenseib

stephielela said:


> Can't wait to hear about Hoop Dee Doo!  That BK girl sounds a little nuts!  I hate it when people are so indecisive! If you have a preference, then make a decision!  My sister is like that, it drives me insane!




Ill be working on those pictures this weekend. I took quite a few.




Beth D said:


> He He!  Sorry to say, but my DH is a photobomber too!  He's 6'6", and just by virtue of being so tall, happens to see others taking photos, and just is so outgoing that he has to join in, either by grinning cheesily like the guy in yours, or by doing the "bunny ears" peace sign thing over someone!
> 
> Our biggest fights (can't really call them fights, but more bickering) are about what to eat for supper!
> 
> It's been quite a few years since weve been to US, last couple trips have been to IOA, maybe once HP opens over there....  I've heard the Hogwarts Express is going to connect the two parks, sounds way cool!
> 
> I bought a chocolate frog last year.  I thought it was many little ones, perfect for that chocolate urge, nope, it was one giant one, and difficult to eat.  I opened it, and forgot about it until I threw it out much later.
> 
> Love the puffball!



I photobomb too...with s smile. If I'm gonna be in it then I should look good 



petals said:


> We always went because the dance teach would try have one or two meals during the trip where the whole school were together. Did you get to it at all?  I can tell you more about it if you want the info for your TA work




We did not get there.  Love yo hear about it


----------



## jenseib

*After getting checked in we still had quite a bit of time to waste. Skip and Claire started walking, so I went on my own and tried to get a few pictures. Being that it was so dark, it really was hard to get anything good….that didn’t stop me from trying though.











I spotted the Trading Post, something I really hadn’t paid much attention to in the past.
















I decided to mosey on over there and take a look. I also was hoping to spot what the 2012 zip up sweatshirt looks like. If you have followed me in the past, you know I have an obsession with sweatshirts, and I try to get one with the year on it each year.






I didn’t find a sweatshirt, but there was quite a few other cute items.






I had only been in the store for about a minute and guess who found me?  …. Claire. She said she saw me walk in and Skip said she could join me, and she ran!  LOL!  She was  worried I would be buying something without her probably. I was just browsing though.






We looked at the Mickey Gnomes.  Claire likes gnomes right now because she recently learned about the Travelocity gnome.  How he came about….. because originally someone had stolen someone’s gnome out of their yard and took him on travels all over. I think they had him for a year or 2, but anyways, they returned the gnome after his travels with all the photos of where he had been.
I can remember when this story was on the today show and I thought it was hilarious. I’m sure Travelocity paid someone good money to have the rights to using the Gnome…..Anyways, Claire didn’t know much about gnomes till one day she asked about the commercial and I told her the story.  And being that I had taken Phineas and Ferb along for my August trip and taken photos of them, she really liked that story quite a bit.






Back out to the porch we went.
















I then sent this picture to facebook for the where am I game.  I was getting some guesses, some were right, but then people would second guess themselves. I believe my friend Mindy was really working hard to figure it out and eventually she did.






We headed over by the boat dock.
















And took a seat.






Another picture for the where are we game.






Which threw people for a loop a bit.

Skip talked on the phone and Claire took her shoes off and played in the sand. It was a nice evening. One of those nights where you would need a sweatshirt, but at times it was warm enough to take it off, so we did a lot of putting it on and taking it off.
















While sitting there, I tried to get a picture of the life jacket bins.











We pulled out Perry for a couple of shots.






He needed to check his facebook messages too.




*


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

Oh I can't STAND regular Coke! I find it almost undrinkably disgusting! I would've been mad if my diet came our regular too. 

That's cool that you got to go to Hoop De Doo and have a little taste of Disney. I fee like 9:30 is so late to have dinner though! (This coming from the girl who was in bed at 8:30 last night....)


----------



## mom2rtk

OK, I'm catching up.

Why do I find myself wanting to raid the freezer and have ice cream for breakfast!  We're gonna have to get there one day.....

And I'm LITERALLY laughing out loud at Skip's comment about you staying at the Yacht Club.  Shame on you for sneaking in something he didn't know about. Don't you know telling him 10 times isn't enough? You have to tell him ELEVEN times! 

So why was it so much less busy going into the park the second day? I'm taking notes because with all the changes my husband proposes, we could easily still end up there!

My memories are a little fuzzy since we rode Spiderman in 04, but I do recall thinking it was the best ride I had ever done in a theme park. I really would look forward to doing that again if we added US to our list.

And YEAH! more castle pics! LOL! I would have taken just as many! 

I love that Spiderman pretended to be part of the scenery. Did he also do typical M&G photos? I remember him doing those in 04, but none of the fun messing around. And there was almost nobody in the park when we were there. Nobody else waiting to meet him.

LOL on the Man in the Yellow Hat appearing in person!  Who knew? I'd probably be asking where to go after the show for a photo with him and George. Man, we loved Curiuos George books. Sigh...... We even saw the movie when it came out. I made Katie and McKenna Curious George dresses to wear that day. Sigh....... 

Oh man...... sneaking that photo of the churro in was dirty pull. I passed on ice cream for breakfast........ and now that.  I hear costco has churros. Maybe I'll go join today........ 

What an odd experience at BK. I probably would have gone back for a different drink. I'm REALLY picky about my drinks too. Diet coke, lots of ice. I can't STAND the real stuff. Makes my tongue feel furry.  They get it wrong so often I then make myself try it quickly before leaving the window...... and it's always right.......... until the first time I DON'T try it! 

I'm so out of touch..... I didn't know you did Hoop De Doo. I can't wait to hear about it first hand! If we stay at WL for a couple nights, I want to know about all the options available.

Good for you getting a decision out of Skip. I've totally been there don't you know! 

And with that........ I'm officially caught back up!........ on this report at least.  Gotta get some work done then catch up on your PTR!


----------



## MEK

I love that you made such a spontaneous decision to go to HDDR.  Claire looks thrilled to be there.  It looks like a lovely evening.  

I remember the "Hey mom watch this days".  I sort of miss them now.  sniff sniff.


----------



## petals

jenseib said:


> We did not get there.  Love yo hear about it



Okies
Well you go in a big waiting area with souvenior shop and a bar for the adults. There's also disco music and face paints for the kids. Everyone is given a coloured card to represent the seating area you will be in. We always got red and green. Red for our dance school and Green for Ireland. I'm pretty sure our dance teacher requested these colours every year. But anyways when it's time for the meal everyone is seating around a big ship in another room and there's water all around the ship... see my old trip report for pic Clickie I remember chicken, pork and apple crumble and ice-cream food wise but I'm not sure if that was pirates or the wild west show in Paris  Anyways the show itself there's like 6 or 8 pirates and their pretty maids doing acrobat tricks and games and the idea is who wins and rescues pretty maid or something of the sort but it's one of those shows that you're meant to cheer for the pirate that is same colour as your bandana.. oh and the bandana you get is only made out of crep paper. (In the wild west show in paris the give you straw hat but I guess that's the difference between Disney and non Disney dinner shows.) I know at one point the invite some of the kids up on the ship for games as well because there's pics of some of the kids from our dance school on the ship. It's a good show. Prob not worth the money but it's different like. There was also fortune tellers there and after the dinner show you can stay for disco and drinks if you want. Also during the meal the servers bring all the food to you and it is all done very quickly and the refill drinks constantly so that's all good. The food is nice as well only thing is it's kind of dark on the stalls so hard to see what you're eating.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Jen, I was wondering, did the Harry Potter outfit ever show up?


----------



## jenseib

NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> Oh I can't STAND regular Coke! I find it almost undrinkably disgusting! I would've been mad if my diet came our regular too.
> 
> That's cool that you got to go to Hoop De Doo and have a little taste of Disney. I fee like 9:30 is so late to have dinner though! (This coming from the girl who was in bed at 8:30 last night....)



We normally eat late a lot of times anyways. Skip always eats late, after milking the cows.



mom2rtk said:


> OK, I'm catching up.
> 
> Why do I find myself wanting to raid the freezer and have ice cream for breakfast!  We're gonna have to get there one day.....
> 
> And I'm LITERALLY laughing out loud at Skip's comment about you staying at the Yacht Club.  Shame on you for sneaking in something he didn't know about. Don't you know telling him 10 times isn't enough? You have to tell him ELEVEN times!
> 
> So why was it so much less busy going into the park the second day? I'm taking notes because with all the changes my husband proposes, we could easily still end up there!
> 
> My memories are a little fuzzy since we rode Spiderman in 04, but I do recall thinking it was the best ride I had ever done in a theme park. I really would look forward to doing that again if we added US to our list.
> 
> And YEAH! more castle pics! LOL! I would have taken just as many!
> 
> I love that Spiderman pretended to be part of the scenery. Did he also do typical M&G photos? I remember him doing those in 04, but none of the fun messing around. And there was almost nobody in the park when we were there. Nobody else waiting to meet him.
> 
> LOL on the Man in the Yellow Hat appearing in person!  Who knew? I'd probably be asking where to go after the show for a photo with him and George. Man, we loved Curiuos George books. Sigh...... We even saw the movie when it came out. I made Katie and McKenna Curious George dresses to wear that day. Sigh.......
> 
> Oh man...... sneaking that photo of the churro in was dirty pull. I passed on ice cream for breakfast........ and now that.  I hear costco has churros. Maybe I'll go join today........
> 
> What an odd experience at BK. I probably would have gone back for a different drink. I'm REALLY picky about my drinks too. Diet coke, lots of ice. I can't STAND the real stuff. Makes my tongue feel furry.  They get it wrong so often I then make myself try it quickly before leaving the window...... and it's always right.......... until the first time I DON'T try it!
> 
> I'm so out of touch..... I didn't know you did Hoop De Doo. I can't wait to hear about it first hand! If we stay at WL for a couple nights, I want to know about all the options available.
> 
> Good for you getting a decision out of Skip. I've totally been there don't you know!
> 
> And with that........ I'm officially caught back up!........ on this report at least.  Gotta get some work done then catch up on your PTR!



As you know, Skip is famous for not listening..or turning what I told him into something else. 

I think only people who followed on facebook knew about Hoop Dee Doo. We do like that show a lot, so it was nice to go see it again.

I think the man in the yellow hat did do some meet and greats after the little show, but we headed off to ET. I don't even think I knew there was a curious george movie.

As for the diet coke, with Skip driving and he being so tired, I just let it go, but if I was driving..I would've been back.



MEK said:


> I love that you made such a spontaneous decision to go to HDDR.  Claire looks thrilled to be there.  It looks like a lovely evening.
> 
> I remember the "Hey mom watch this days".  I sort of miss them now.  sniff sniff.



Skip is Mr Spontanious.  When I was pregnant for Claire, we had a weekend trip planned to go up to Michigan to a few different spots. We were just going to get a hotel in what ever area we were in that day on the fly. He called about 2hours before we were to leave (fro mthe barn) and said lets go to Niagra Falls instead...which was fine with me, so thats where we went.  Funny thing is Michael never realized that we changed plans and wanted to know where the ferry to Macinaw (Sp?) island was.   Of coures Paige had to yell at him because we had been talking about the Falls the whole way there. 



petals said:


> Okies
> Well you go in a big waiting area with souvenior shop and a bar for the adults. There's also disco music and face paints for the kids. Everyone is given a coloured card to represent the seating area you will be in. We always got red and green. Red for our dance school and Green for Ireland. I'm pretty sure our dance teacher requested these colours every year. But anyways when it's time for the meal everyone is seating around a big ship in another room and there's water all around the ship... see my old trip report for pic Clickie I remember chicken, pork and apple crumble and ice-cream food wise but I'm not sure if that was pirates or the wild west show in Paris  Anyways the show itself there's like 6 or 8 pirates and their pretty maids doing acrobat tricks and games and the idea is who wins and rescues pretty maid or something of the sort but it's one of those shows that you're meant to cheer for the pirate that is same colour as your bandana.. oh and the bandana you get is only made out of crep paper. (In the wild west show in paris the give you straw hat but I guess that's the difference between Disney and non Disney dinner shows.) I know at one point the invite some of the kids up on the ship for games as well because there's pics of some of the kids from our dance school on the ship. It's a good show. Prob not worth the money but it's different like. There was also fortune tellers there and after the dinner show you can stay for disco and drinks if you want. Also during the meal the servers bring all the food to you and it is all done very quickly and the refill drinks constantly so that's all good. The food is nice as well only thing is it's kind of dark on the stalls so hard to see what you're eating.




That kind of sounds fun. I bet we would like it.
Funny about the disco, because we did hear music pumping out of there each night and wondered what was going on.



Wicket's Mom said:


> Jen, I was wondering, did the Harry Potter outfit ever show up?



No, it never arrived and she never got it back either. We just hope someone got it who will appreciate it.  It still makes me mad though.


----------



## petals

jenseib said:


> That kind of sounds fun. I bet we would like it.
> Funny about the disco, because we did hear music pumping out of there each night and wondered what was going on.


I think it is fun to do once. For us it was great fun because of the whole dance school going together. I think the second year we went there was 125 people in the party between dancers and their families and dance teacher always requested that we're all together. 
Only reason I remember the disco is from pics of the younger dancers dancing before we went in and the Mammies and Daddies dancing afterwards


----------



## jenseib

petals said:


> I think it is fun to do once. For us it was great fun because of the whole dance school going together. I think the second year we went there was 125 people in the party between dancers and their families and dance teacher always requested that we're all together.
> Only reason I remember the disco is from pics of the younger dancers dancing before we went in and the Mammies and Daddies dancing afterwards



That would be fun with a big group of people


----------



## petals

jenseib said:


> That would be fun with a big group of people



Yeah it was like I said we'd already gone to Paris twice and did the Wild West Dinner show there as a group which was fun. Again we were sitting in the red and green sections which makes me believe the dance teacher purposely requested those sections but anyways I remember at that there was a game where you had to pass a ball around the section and whichever section did it quickest was the winner and our dance schools section won both times


----------



## jenseib

petals said:


> Yeah it was like I said we'd already gone to Paris twice and did the Wild West Dinner show there as a group which was fun. Again we were sitting in the red and green sections which makes me believe the dance teacher purposely requested those sections but anyways I remember at that there was a game where you had to pass a ball around the section and whichever section did it quickest was the winner and our dance schools section won both times


----------



## jenseib

*Claire was very worried we would miss the show sitting at the beach area. We kept telling her we had plenty of time, but she still thought we should be next to the building…waiting.
We finally decided it was time to head over that way. We went ahead of Skip and were going to use the bathroom before getting in line to check in. 

I took this on the way over….the lawnmower tree. I really don’t “get it”. But I have seen it in other TR’s before.











I tried to get a shot of the carriage…not so great…but I tried.






The line for check in was pretty long and Claire thought we should skip using the bathroom and get in it. I told her no, why wait in a long line when we could just go to the bathroom and come back out…and hopefully it would be shorter.

When we did get back out to the line, Skip was in it and it was much shorter. We trades spots with him and he went off to the bathroom too.

We got checked in and then waited some more.






This was my last “where are we” picture I posted.






We just kind of sat around and waited. Many people were lining up by the stairs, and Claire thought we would miss it. Again, we told her that we could see the doors and when they opened we would head that way.






When the doors opened we walked slowly that way and easily got in. There were a few others like us who didn’t need to rush in and be first.  We have seen this show 2 other times, so we knew we didn’t have to be the first in.  Your table has already been assigned.

We had a decent table on the first floor. In fact the 2nd floor wasn’t even used. We had food waiting on the table for us and we dug right in.





















Drink orders were taken. Beer is included with the price and I went for that this night.


























Soon the show started.  The Pioneer Players come in from the rear. They are always so much fun and they do mingle in the crowd too.











The guy in the plaid pants has been in every show we have seen.





















There is a lot of singing and dancing and corny jokes.














*


----------



## jenseib

*One thing to notethe Hoop Dee Doo song is no longer sung. I believe it was the song they came in to, and it mightve been sung when they left too. I dont remember the exact details, but Brook told me about it last summer at AEP. It had to do with something aboutthe guy who wrote it died and his family wouldnt negotiate the rights with Disney, so they had to stop singing it.
















I spotted a cast member by our table and I was ready. I knew she was scoping us out!






Claire was very embarrassed.






When they sang the song about where you are from, we were one of the people they sang about. The will ask what state you are from and then make up a little song about it. Its kind of funny. We live in Ohio, and the funny thing is, the other states they sang about were Michigan, Indiana, and Pennsylvania, all our bordering states. I guess it was spring break in our area of the country.











The players then take a break and the main course comes out. Claire always wonders what they are doing when they disappear, so we often tell her that they are eating back stage.  LOL




































The meal consist of ribs, chicken, mashed potatoes, cowboy beans, (which I find to be absolutely disgusting), and corn. I think it years past it was corn on the cob, but now its corn in a bowl.






The food is decentnot nothing to write home about, but still good. And in the 3 times we have now gone, the first time the food was fabulous, the 2nd time it was just OK, and this time it was in between those 2 rankings. I would say its very similar to the skillet at Whispering Canyon Café.

It couldnt have been too bad, because I ate soooo much, especially the mashed potatoes. I swear I over indulged to the point of feeling sickand Skip even ate more

After we eat for a while, the players come back out again.  Again we were a lucky family, but I cant remember what for this time.






This guy is just hilarious.






Claires favorite characterClaire.














*


----------



## jenseib

*They sing “Oh My Darling” and act it out. Until I saw this show for the first time, I had no clue really what the song is about. Of course I hear Huckleberry dog sing it, but who knew it was a tragic story about a girl dying…and then the guy ends up with her sister.  LOL














































Towards the end of the show is dessert time and they do a song about strawberry short cake…because that is what we are about to eat!


























And here is the only picture I got of the strawberry shortcake.






It is DARN good stuff, but I was so full that I could only eat a few bites.

Claire and I ran to the bathroom then really quickly. We knew it was close to over, and she had to go, and in a few minutes time the bathroom would have a line.

At the end they bring out washboards and we get to make noise. Always a highlight for the kids…and kids at heart. (notice the big kid behind the washboard playing too.)
















It was time for the players to leave.






We had a great time as usual.  We headed out (and sure enough there was a huge line at the bathroom), and got in line for a bus to take us back to the front.  This time we weren’t so lucky. It was jammed packed and it was one that went around the campgrounds making several stops along the way. We had to stand till it emptied out a bit more. We heard some people talking who were coming back from the Magic Kingdom and they made the comment that it was taking just about an hour to get back to their campsite. As much as I like Ft. Wilderness, this is a reason I wouldn’t want to stay there. It’s huge and spread out and involves a lot of travel time. If I stayed there, I would definitely want a golf cart to get around.
Speaking of golf carts. We saw the redneck version of one as we made our way to the front. Grandpa had a scooter and about 4 kids piled in it with him. Even the bus drive was laughing about it.

Once we got to the front we got back to the car and headed back to the Quality Inn. Claire completely conked out. She was a tired girl. When we got back to the hotel I tried to get a picture of her, but she woke up as I was getting the camera out.
We headed off to bed, with a little bit of TV (Skip has to watch some before bed every night, no matter what the time) and we drifted off to dream land once again. The next day was going to be busy as well, but we made a slight change in the original plans and part of that was to let Claire sleep in just a tad bit.

And Day 3 came to an end.*


----------



## mom2rtk

What a great dose of Disney in your day!

LOL! At Claire's favorite character..... 

So is this something you think should be on everyone's Dinsey "to do" list?


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> What a great dose of Disney in your day!
> 
> LOL! At Claire's favorite character.....
> 
> So is this something you think should be on everyone's Dinsey "to do" list?



I think everyone should see it at least once. If you like good old fashion corny comedy, it's a great show. It's good family fun. I rarely hear bad reivews about the show, but some people don't care for the food. Now it's not fabulous food, but it's good.
They also offer the chance to have your picture taken outfront and then sell it to you, but we never do it.


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> What a great dose of Disney in your day!
> 
> LOL! At Claire's favorite character.....
> 
> So is this something you think should be on everyone's Dinsey "to do" list?



Oh and I see the wheels in your head working right now...Which dress would Katie wear?  LOL! Of course she is growing up, so that might not be one she would do.


----------



## Caretames1

I so wish I booked this now for Nov. It was a maybe, and John was heming an hawing over it to finally the late show was the only time slot available. Now he doesn't want to late show. UGH. Men...


It looks like a blast, maybe we can do it next year.


----------



## mom2rtk

........ and might I add.....

Great photos of the show!


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> Oh and I see the wheels in your head working right now...Which dress would Katie wear?  LOL! Of course she is growing up, so that might not be one she would do.



LOL! You know me so well....... After this next trip, I might need to borrow Claire.....



Caretames1 said:


> I so wish I booked this now for Nov. It was a maybe, and John was heming an hawing over it to finally the late show was the only time slot available. Now he doesn't want to late show. *UGH. Men*...
> 
> 
> It looks like a blast, maybe we can do it next year.



Ain't that the truth!

ACTUALLY......... what has me considering this....... is the STRAWBERRY SHORTCAKE!


----------



## Caretames1

mom2rtk said:


> ACTUALLY......... what has me considering this....... is the STRAWBERRY SHORTCAKE!



Too right! I actually am allergic to strawberries, but I can handle a shortcake here and there. 

I have to go strawberry picking soon, any one want to help?? I'll give you a jar of jam after I make it!


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> I so wish I booked this now for Nov. It was a maybe, and John was heming an hawing over it to finally the late show was the only time slot available. Now he doesn't want to late show. UGH. Men...
> 
> 
> It looks like a blast, maybe we can do it next year.



This is a fun show. We have done 2 late shows and 1 7:30 one. I like the late shows better, it's less crowded. With the dining plan you can sit up close too for the late show. But there isn't really a bad seat in the house. Even the balcony is great. Skip loves this show. It was his only request in 2009.  He also knows how much Claire enjoys it and it makes him happy to see her have a good time.



mom2rtk said:


> ........ and might I add.....
> 
> Great photos of the show!



Thanks.



mom2rtk said:


> LOL! You know me so well....... After this next trip, I might need to borrow Claire.....
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> ACTUALLY......... what has me considering this....... is the STRAWBERRY SHORTCAKE!



She'd be more than happy to come along with you....but I think I should chaperone!   

I love the strawberry shortcake there. I am not usually a fan of it, but the one they have there is REALLY good, which is why I had to force myself to take a couple of bites.


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> Too right! I actually am allergic to strawberries, but I can handle a shortcake here and there.
> 
> I have to go strawberry picking soon, any one want to help?? I'll give you a jar of jam after I make it!



I'm gonna run the opposite way screaming!!!!!  I grew up on a farm...one of our main crops....strawberries. I HATE picking strawberries with a passion. I can remember telling my dad that it was lunch time and we needed a break, and he would tell us we had a whole field of strawberries to eat, so we couldn't be too hungry. We had a lot of mexican workers that would come up for the summer and work, and I was so slow...these guys could pick two rows to my one.  
I got yelled at a lot during strawberry season.


----------



## Caretames1

jenseib said:


> I'm gonna run the opposite way screaming!!!!!  I grew up on a farm...one of our main crops....strawberries. I HATE picking strawberries with a passion. I can remember telling my dad that it was lunch time and we needed a break, and he would tell us we had a whole field of strawberries to eat, so we couldn't be too hungry. We had a lot of mexican workers that would come up for the summer and work, and I was so slow...these guys could pick two rows to my one.
> I got yelled at a lot during strawberry season.




 I only pick a flat full, it makes about 20 jars of jam. I took Kadence with me last year for the first  and ONLY time. She was bored in 10 minutes and wanted to go home. She freaked every time a bug came close to her, and just whined. 

On our farm, the crop every year seemed to be ROCKS! And we had to pick them out of the re-plowed fields,and  I HATED that more than anything I've ever done. I always got yelled at for throwing them, and missing some.


----------



## dizneeat

What a fun evening! Hoop de doo is one of the things we have never done and I am not sure we will - language barrier.  
I hate having to use a bus at Fort Wilderness - so not fun! 

But then I LOVED your adventures in strawberry picking.  We have the pick your own fields here too and I too am allergic to strawberries. But it doesn't stop me eating some.


----------



## petals

Why did I think Hoop de doo had characters in it like Mickey mouse and that? It looks interesting though


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

Wow that show looks/sounds amazing!! How did you get such great pictures?! And I recognized at least 1 of the players as a member of the Adventurer's Club - the woman who came to your table has been a part of the Club since I was a kid! I remember her so well.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

We've never done that show, it was one that when I was a kid, I really wanted to do. It seemed like so much fun to me then. 

The food doesn't look too bad, especially the fried chicken.

We camped in FW our last family trip to WDW. It was fun, but one night we were late because of our dinner. The boat had stopped & we couldn't get a bus back to FW. It was getting scary that wouldn't be able to get back to our motor home. A CM saw our distress & took us on his golf cark back to FW. That was an adventure!


----------



## disneydawg10

I have enjoyed your TR (I have been keeping up with you, but finally took the time to comment).  Your pictures are great!  We have been debating on when to make the trip back to IOA and US.  Life has just been extremely busy with grad school and the kids' activities.  We finally took the plunge and made reservations for late July - staying at PBH (looks beautiful and can't wait)!

We went back in 2009.  DS wasn't tall enough at the time for coasters, but now at 12 we will be riding everything!  DD8 (will be 9 in a few weeks) has absolutely no interest in "fast" rides.  She also isn't a fan of HP, so we'll have to do child swap for FJ (which I read that they watch HP movies in the child swap area and I don't think that will work for her).  We'll make it work for both of them and we'll have lots of fun.  I am planning on taking more time for swimming and resting (yes, mom needs those naps!)

Loved reading about your night at HDDR.  We never made time for it in all our trips to Disney over the last 8 years with the kids.  I don't think they would enjoy it as much at their age right now.  One of those wish I would have done that sooner.  I know I would enjoy it, so will have to keep it on the to do list.

I grew up in a small town in OH.  Moved to GA 22 years ago!  Been in the south so long now, though.  Would be hard to tell I was from anywhere but a small southern town with my accent.  Thanks for taking the time to write the report and put in all the great pictures!


----------



## rndmr2

Great pics of the HDDR show! I love that one.  They don't sing Hoop De Do anymore?  That song was going through my head the whole time I was reading your update and looking at the pics! 

That Strawberry Shortcake looks so yummy! I wish I could have some right now..


----------



## annmarieda

Thanks for sharing!  I have never been to one of those shows.  We did do the Pirates show once.. but dh really did not care for it and hence we have done not a single once since. 

Looks like it would be easy to eat a LOT of food.  I would be all over the strawberry shortcake.  YUM!


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> I only pick a flat full, it makes about 20 jars of jam. I took Kadence with me last year for the first  and ONLY time. She was bored in 10 minutes and wanted to go home. She freaked every time a bug came close to her, and just whined.
> 
> On our farm, the crop every year seemed to be ROCKS! And we had to pick them out of the re-plowed fields,and  I HATED that more than anything I've ever done. I always got yelled at for throwing them, and missing some.



Kind of sounds like my strawberry experience. I got in trouble for missing and throwing too.  LOL 



dizneeat said:


> What a fun evening! Hoop de doo is one of the things we have never done and I am not sure we will - language barrier.
> I hate having to use a bus at Fort Wilderness - so not fun!
> 
> But then I LOVED your adventures in strawberry picking.  We have the pick your own fields here too and I too am allergic to strawberries. But it doesn't stop me eating some.



The buses there are very intimidating.

We used to laugh at the people who came to pick their own...we wondered why anyone would be so dumb as to "want" to pick strawberries.   Of course, they only had to do it it one time, we had to do it daily, so there is a major difference there. They wouldn't like it so much if they had to do it daily too.



petals said:


> Why did I think Hoop de doo had characters in it like Mickey mouse and that? It looks interesting though



I think others have thought that too. There used to be a Mickey review at MK, and that might be what gets people mixed up.



NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> Wow that show looks/sounds amazing!! How did you get such great pictures?! And I recognized at least 1 of the players as a member of the Adventurer's Club - the woman who came to your table has been a part of the Club since I was a kid! I remember her so well.



I used the telephoto lens and shot in manual. I shot in a high iso, a wide open aperture and the slowest Fstop I could get away with.
I think the redhead was in one of the other HDDR shows we have seen in the past, but I would have to go back and look at pictures to be sure.
She must really like working for Disney to be there all those years.



Wicket's Mom said:


> We've never done that show, it was one that when I was a kid, I really wanted to do. It seemed like so much fun to me then.
> 
> The food doesn't look too bad, especially the fried chicken.
> 
> We camped in FW our last family trip to WDW. It was fun, but one night we were late because of our dinner. The boat had stopped & we couldn't get a bus back to FW. It was getting scary that wouldn't be able to get back to our motor home. A CM saw our distress & took us on his golf cark back to FW. That was an adventure!



You should give it a try sometime.  It's a lot of fun.
That would be scary, but I have stories like that before too where the CM's will find a way to get you back if things stop running.



disneydawg10 said:


> I have enjoyed your TR (I have been keeping up with you, but finally took the time to comment).  Your pictures are great!  We have been debating on when to make the trip back to IOA and US.  Life has just been extremely busy with grad school and the kids' activities.  We finally took the plunge and made reservations for late July - staying at PBH (looks beautiful and can't wait)!
> 
> We went back in 2009.  DS wasn't tall enough at the time for coasters, but now at 12 we will be riding everything!  DD8 (will be 9 in a few weeks) has absolutely no interest in "fast" rides.  She also isn't a fan of HP, so we'll have to do child swap for FJ (which I read that they watch HP movies in the child swap area and I don't think that will work for her).  We'll make it work for both of them and we'll have lots of fun.  I am planning on taking more time for swimming and resting (yes, mom needs those naps!)
> 
> Loved reading about your night at HDDR.  We never made time for it in all our trips to Disney over the last 8 years with the kids.  I don't think they would enjoy it as much at their age right now.  One of those wish I would have done that sooner.  I know I would enjoy it, so will have to keep it on the to do list.
> 
> I grew up in a small town in OH.  Moved to GA 22 years ago!  Been in the south so long now, though.  Would be hard to tell I was from anywhere but a small southern town with my accent.  Thanks for taking the time to write the report and put in all the great pictures!




Thanks for following along. You will have a good time. Have your 8 YO watch some you tube videos of a few things and I'm sure you'll find a few rides she will like. I know they have child swap, but hadn't heard about the movie room...that  kind of sounds cool.

Do think about going to HDDR, you might be surprised. I bet your 8/9 YO would like it.



rndmr2 said:


> Great pics of the HDDR show! I love that one.  They don't sing Hoop De Do anymore?  That song was going through my head the whole time I was reading your update and looking at the pics!
> 
> That Strawberry Shortcake looks so yummy! I wish I could have some right now..



It is sad they can't sing the song anymore. It's one of those songs that you can't get out of your head.  In fact, the show that exited  before ours had some people singing it on their way out.  I assume they missed the song, so decided to sing it. 

The shortcake is pretty darn good.



annmarieda said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I have never been to one of those shows.  We did do the Pirates show once.. but dh really did not care for it and hence we have done not a single once since.
> 
> Looks like it would be easy to eat a LOT of food.  I would be all over the strawberry shortcake.  YUM!



The plan for Nov is to try Spirit of Aloha. I hear mixed things about that show, but I figure we might as well give it a try to see if we like it. Eventually I would like to do Mickey's backyard BBQ too, but that one only plays certain days of the week and then not year round either, so we've never been able to make it fit in our schedule yet.


----------



## tripplanner2

jenseib said:


> Kind of sounds like my strawberry experience. I got in trouble for missing and throwing too.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> The buses there are very intimidating.
> 
> We used to laugh at the people who came to pick their own...we wondered why anyone would be so dumb as to "want" to pick strawberries.   Of course, they only had to do it it one time, we had to do it daily, so there is a major difference there. They wouldn't like it so much if they had to do it daily too.
> 
> 
> 
> I think others have thought that too. There used to be a Mickey review at MK, and that might be what gets people mixed up.
> 
> 
> 
> I used the telephoto lens and shot in manual. I shot in a high iso, a wide open aperture and the slowest Fstop I could get away with.
> I think the redhead was in one of the other HDDR shows we have seen in the past, but I would have to go back and look at pictures to be sure.
> She must really like working for Disney to be there all those years.
> 
> 
> 
> You should give it a try sometime.  It's a lot of fun.
> That would be scary, but I have stories like that before too where the CM's will find a way to get you back if things stop running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for following along. You will have a good time. Have your 8 YO watch some you tube videos of a few things and I'm sure you'll find a few rides she will like. I know they have child swap, but hadn't heard about the movie room...that  kind of sounds cool.
> 
> Do think about going to HDDR, you might be surprised. I bet your 8/9 YO would like it.
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad they can't sing the song anymore. It's one of those songs that you can't get out of your head.  In fact, the show that exited  before ours had some people singing it on their way out.  I assume they missed the song, so decided to sing it.
> 
> The shortcake is pretty darn good.
> 
> 
> 
> The plan for Nov is to try Spirit of Aloha. I hear mixed things about that show, but I figure we might as well give it a try to see if we like it. Eventually I would like to do Mickey's backyard BBQ too, but that one only plays certain days of the week and then not year round either, so we've never been able to make it fit in our schedule yet.



We did Sprit of Aloha last summer.  I think the key is to get a good seat.  We had a hard time getting reservations and were seated in the back of the theater.  It was so boring we left early.  We LOVE all things Disney and hated it.  We tried to stay and I tried to tell the kids to have a good attitude and enjoy the show but finally we all decided that we would much rather go back to the pool and swim or see the movie on the lawn than stay at the show.  But I think if you were right up front you would have a different opinion.  This is probably the reason for the varied reviews of the show.


----------



## Beth D

MMM strawberry shortcake!  I've only picked strawberries 1 or 2x, and that was for mom to make jam.  I must say they do taste better right off the fields!  We also like a pick your own raspberry place over in Marblehead! 

But I can definitely understand the aversion from your childhood!  The stuff you had to do everyday as a kid is a turn off now!  12 years of wearing skirts/jumpers to catholic school, you can hardly force me into one now.  Occasionally a dress for a super dressy occasion, and even then I still try to get away with pants and a dressy top!


----------



## mickeystoontown

I could feel your frustration with Skip right the computer screen. Don't you just hate it when our men can't make up their mind what they want to do?  It can drive a perfectly sane woman nuts.   Seriously, I am sure you were glad when he decided on Hoop Dee Doo Review and you were able to get a reservation.  We've been several times and I have to agree that the food quality has gone a tad.  But, it's still a lot of fun.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I forgot to add that I know what it's like to pick lots of strawberries. When I was a teen my grilfriends father needed to get his strawberries picked. I figured that would be an easy job, wouldn't take much work to fill those quart boxes. Was I ever wrong! That was one of the most wretched jobs ever, never did it again!


----------



## jenseib

tripplanner2 said:


> We did Sprit of Aloha last summer.  I think the key is to get a good seat.  We had a hard time getting reservations and were seated in the back of the theater.  It was so boring we left early.  We LOVE all things Disney and hated it.  We tried to stay and I tried to tell the kids to have a good attitude and enjoy the show but finally we all decided that we would much rather go back to the pool and swim or see the movie on the lawn than stay at the show.  But I think if you were right up front you would have a different opinion.  This is probably the reason for the varied reviews of the show.



I hear mixed reviews all the time too. I have even told people that with small kids I've heard it can be boring...but I figure we might as well give it a shot this time around. Hopefully Claire will be into the costumes they wear...and I can take pictures. I also feel that it is really good to try and experience different things. I'm getting lots of new experiences this time around! 



Beth D said:


> MMM strawberry shortcake!  I've only picked strawberries 1 or 2x, and that was for mom to make jam.  I must say they do taste better right off the fields!  We also like a pick your own raspberry place over in Marblehead!
> 
> But I can definitely understand the aversion from your childhood!  The stuff you had to do everyday as a kid is a turn off now!  12 years of wearing skirts/jumpers to catholic school, you can hardly force me into one now.  Occasionally a dress for a super dressy occasion, and even then I still try to get away with pants and a dressy top!



12 years of Catholic school for me too. But luckily the 1st 8 we didn't wear them. It's the school that Claire goes to now and when Paige started K there it was the 1st year the started uniforms. I hated it..she hated it. Michael hated it. We all hate it.
I still grumble every year about the uniforms and all the other Moms think I'm nuts. But I said I did it for 4 years in highschool and hated every day of it and even though Claire is easy going, and doesn't complain about them, when Paige went I fought with her every day because either the favorite skirt wasn't clean or her best shirt, etc. And white shirts stain when you have sloppy kids. Michael would tear the knees out of his pants all the time. The boys always played rough on the playground. if he had jeans on, it would've had more of a chance against tears....
Ik, done ranting about my hate for uniforms! 



mickeystoontown said:


> I could feel your frustration with Skip right the computer screen. Don't you just hate it when our men can't make up their mind what they want to do?  It can drive a perfectly sane woman nuts.   Seriously, I am sure you were glad when he decided on Hoop Dee Doo Review and you were able to get a reservation.  We've been several times and I have to agree that the food quality has gone a tad.  But, it's still a lot of fun.



It wasn't a hard decision really...lets just go somewhere. But he didn't like anything, which was maddening. And I wasn't about to go back to Burger King that night!  



Wicket's Mom said:


> I forgot to add that I know what it's like to pick lots of strawberries. When I was a teen my grilfriends father needed to get his strawberries picked. I figured that would be an easy job, wouldn't take much work to fill those quart boxes. Was I ever wrong! That was one of the most wretched jobs ever, never did it again!



You are so right. it takes forever to fill a quart...8 quarts to a flat...and my Dad wanted the filled high. If it wasn't high enough, we were sent back to add more.  LOL>  I think we made like 20 -30 cents a quart.  Took quite awhile to make any money.
The year I made the most was the year they said I could get a moped if I made the money. (I actually got a motorcycle as it didn't have peddles, but only went about 35 miles an hour) I picked so fast! I had graduated 8th grad that year and was supposed to get a 10 speed. They said they would give 100 towards the moped, so I was working like a dog! I got that moped in like 3 weeks. I miss that thing too. It was awesome!  Excpept they made me get the "basket" attachment that went on the back and hung on each side. They said I would need to carry thing back and forth to the field.  I thought that was so geeky, but after awhile I never even cared. I would ride that sucker everywhere.
When I got married at 19 for the 1st time, they sold it without even asking me. I was so mad.


----------



## englishrose47

Strawberry picking brings back teenage memories !! We used to do it while in High School, we were paid buy amount we picked and never made too much as we goofed around so much, but we had fun !!


----------



## jenseib

englishrose47 said:


> Strawberry picking brings back teenage memories !! We used to do it while in High School, we were paid buy amount we picked and never made too much as we goofed around so much, but we had fun !!



Sounds like us!


----------



## MEK

Great Hoop De Doo pictures.  It's been SO long since I've been there and your pictures look like so much fun.  I remember my kids (who were probably 10 and 12 at the time) absolutely loving it.  The wash board was so fun.  We sat up near the piano player and had a great view of the stage.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Another of my country jobs was harvesting potatoes! The tractor would turn over the rows, then you would place bushel baskets along the rows. The next things was to fll the baskets with potatoes, made a whole 8 cents for each one! We did have lots of fun & it was heck a lot easier than picking those stupid strawberries!


----------



## jenseib

MEK said:


> Great Hoop De Doo pictures.  It's been SO long since I've been there and your pictures look like so much fun.  I remember my kids (who were probably 10 and 12 at the time) absolutely loving it.  The wash board was so fun.  We sat up near the piano player and had a great view of the stage.



That is the same spot we sat at for the first time we went. It was a funs spot. We bonded with the banjo player...It's always the same guy too. I assume they have more than one, but we always get the same one.



Wicket's Mom said:


> Another of my country jobs was harvesting potatoes! The tractor would turn over the rows, then you would place bushel baskets along the rows. The next things was to fll the baskets with potatoes, made a whole 8 cents for each one! We did have lots of fun & it was heck a lot easier than picking those stupid strawberries!



Sounds like yuck too.    We also grew melons or as city folks call them....."cantelope"...   That was much easier to pick and I usually had to pick an hour or two and then I went off to drive the tractor that pulled the wagon that they loaded the bushels on. That was a great job....A/C and radio!


----------



## jenseib

*I may be slightly MIA for a few days. I'm gonna try to catch up with my subscribed threads and we also have a busy weekend with dance practice and the rectial and then Suday we are all going to clean up the fire stuff at my parents (I posted about this in my PTR) and I also have a wedding shower that day too.

I hope to be back to updating by Monday!*


----------



## mousetravel

jenseib said:


> The plan for Nov is to try Spirit of Aloha. I hear mixed things about that show, but I figure we might as well give it a try to see if we like it. Eventually I would like to do Mickey's backyard BBQ too, but that one only plays certain days of the week and then not year round either, so we've never been able to make it fit in our schedule yet.



I have read a lot of mixed reviews about Spirit of Aloha, too. I went back & forth debating & researching on it before we decided to go for it on our upcoming trip. I'll definately let you know how it turns out!


----------



## annmarieda

jenseib said:


> *I may be slightly MIA for a few days. I'm gonna try to catch up with my subscribed threads and we also have a busy weekend with dance practice and the rectial and then Suday we are all going to clean up the fire stuff at my parents (I posted about this in my PTR) and I also have a wedding shower that day too.
> 
> I hope to be back to updating by Monday!*



Have a good weekend!!!  I think we all understand how busy life can get.


----------



## mickeystoontown

We've gone to the Spirit of Aloha dinner show twice and we liked it.  The food was good and, even though parts of the show were cheesy, the traditional dancing and the fire twirler more than made up for the cheesiness.


----------



## stephielela

I really want to do Hoop de Doo sometime.  I thought about trying to fit it in on this trip but its just not going to work.  Maybe after our cruise next year...


----------



## jenseib

*********** said:


> I have read a lot of mixed reviews about Spirit of Aloha, too. I went back & forth debating & researching on it before we decided to go for it on our upcoming trip. I'll definately let you know how it turns out!



I can't wait to hear what you think.



annmarieda said:


> Have a good weekend!!!  I think we all understand how busy life can get.



It's been busy, but we'll make it through it. I had about an hour to myself this morning and Now I need to get a shower.....catching up on Dis isn't working yet though.  



mickeystoontown said:


> We've gone to the Spirit of Aloha dinner show twice and we liked it.  The food was good and, even though parts of the show were cheesy, the traditional dancing and the fire twirler more than made up for the cheesiness.



I knew I had read about your experiences and you always enjoyed it. I know another family that also goes to it often as well and they love it too. I think it's good to give it a try...I'll never know otherwise.



stephielela said:


> I really want to do Hoop de Doo sometime.  I thought about trying to fit it in on this trip but its just not going to work.  Maybe after our cruise next year...



It is fun, do try to work it in if you can.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## LuvEeyore

Just voted!!  I love your picture!!


----------



## jenseib

LuvEeyore said:


> Just voted!!  I love your picture!!



Thanks!!!


----------



## dizneeat

Voting done!
Gonna send the link to Tom, so he can vote too!


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> Voting done!
> Gonna send the link to Tom, so he can vote too!



Thanks Karin!


----------



## jenseib

*Day 4 ~ Thursday March 29

I no longer have notes to go by, so I am going to wing this by memory and pictures. (I wish I would’ve taken the time to finish up those notes!!!)

I woke up fairly early again. Probably around 6:30 and got myself ready and out for a morning stroll.  I came back to the room to find this. It’s hilarious how much of a bed hog that Claire is.






I think Skip got up around 7:30 or so and he said his mission this morning was to get some inserts in his shoes to hopefully make them more comfortable. He went off for breakfast and I stayed in the room. I think I woke Claire up around 8:40ish.  
We had a slight change in our original plans.  Skip had wanted to add a Magic Kingdom day after we booked the Universal trip. We decided this would be the day we would go, but we would head to Universal first and then after half of a day there, head over to MK…that was scratched.  We were now making a full day at MK.
Claire got up and I got her dressed while Skip ran off to a drug store to fix his shoe problem.
 When he got back, we were ready. He just needed to cut his inserts to fit his shoes. Being the prepared person I am…I had a scissors packed in our bags. You will be amazed at how many times this bugger has come in handy, and it’s a must on my packing list now.

Claire was impressed with the pieces he cut off and carried them around.  LOL! She held them in the car like they were gold.

Off to Mk we went. I took a few pictures on my phone as we drove.
















As soon as we got there I knew it was going to be crazy busy. We were in one of the further out parking lots from the looks of it.
We parked and headed to the tram.






There was some confusion about where to line up (yes there were a ton of people waiting for the tram already and some missed the previous one). A CM directed people to go further down as where we were standing was not right and you “may miss the next tram”.
Skip about flung me over to the right spot.  LOL> He got a dirty look from me……. He was trying to prove he knew more than I did…..good for him.  I must admit, when it comes to parking at MK, I am not super knowledgeable. It’s been years since I did it…and I really don’t like driving to the parks and the trams, etc.  I prefer Disney buses/transportation much better.






Well good thing Skip did direct me to the right spot because we made it on the next tram and MANY did not. There were people LOUDLY complaining about not making it on for the last 2 trams…when the CM once again announced that they were in the wrong spot.











We arrived at TTC and it was a mad house. Ok, most were running to the Monorail, but we had to get tickets yet. Since this was an add on, we decided not to pre-buy tickets beforehand …just in case we changed our minds.






Believe it or not, we weren’t the only ones who needed to buy tickets, which kind of surprised me. There were quite a few people in line. Skip and Claire got in line and I kind of walked around and found a kiosk. I didn’t even know these existed. Skip saw me looking at it and hollered back to me and asked what it was. I told him it was a kiosk to buy tickets (mind you, not one single person was using them either) and you had to use a credit card to be able to purchase here. He jumped right out of line and pulled out his card. It was pretty easy to use (though I’m not sure he would’ve been able to, LOL, he doesn’t even have an ATM card), and soon we had tickets in hand!






We headed to the monorail and the line was extremely long. I don’t know if we even looked at the ferry line or not, but I told Skip we would take the resort monorail. He was so worried we would get in trouble for doing so. I told him anyone can take it. I did also tell him that it might not be a lot faster because it makes stops, but at least we weren’t waiting in a long line. We basically walked on the resort train.

Soon we were off to the Poly. Skip was just amazed this was “legal” to do. He kept asking people if they knew this train went to the MK. It was actually kind of embarrassing.  LOL!






Our next stop was the Grand Floridian. Both stops were short and sweet.











And we made it to the Magic Kingdom!  YAY!!!!!






As we walked off the monorail I heard a couple with a baby stroller talking about how crowded it was. They were amazed that so many people would take their kids out of school. I kept my mouth shut, but I know TONS of people, myself included, do this regularly. This year was not one of them however.  Claire had spring break that week, along with several other schools in the nation. I guess because they only had a baby they weren’t familiar with spring break happening for a month or so prior to Easter. They must’ve not done much research.

I guess I was going for artsy here…or I was lopsided.






And the clock is wrong…..we arrived at 10 AM!






It was PACKED!  We could tell right away that this would be a busy day.











Claire had to go to the bathroom immediately, so Skip said he would head off to the smoking section over by the Emporium. I told him it no longer existed…How would I know that he said. Well I have been here twice now in the last year and it was gone and fast pass machines are now there. He still didn’t believe me.

I rushed Claire off to the bathroom and went looking for Skip again. I thought he might be over there since he didn’t believe me and he wasn’t. I did pick up princess FP’s though for later. I don’t remember where we found him, but we did.

The plan was to head towards Pirates of the Caribbean, which is my favorite ride…but our plans never happen the way we plan them.











Look at the ugly skrim thing going on….takes away from a beautiful view.






Trying for the balloon shot that I never get quite the way I want.









*


----------



## Caretames1

Jen you rule breaker you! Taking the resort train! LOL I am glad more people don't know some of the things I've learned during my Disney research! Makes it easier for me to do what I want!


Althought I have no experience driving around the "World", I really don't want to. It all looks so crazy to get around, and I love leaving the driving to Disney!


Did Skip get gel inserts! I cut down some for John once and Kadence played with them because they were squishy and fun!



Does anyone know where that ugly scrim on Main St will come down!?! Talk about a ruined view!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Oh mercy....I remember the days of driving to the Magic Kingdom and I certainly don't miss them!  I always hated standing in line for the tram.  Well, what there was of a line since it was mostly just folks standing in a line waiting to sprint for the tram.  At least you were able to get on a tram pretty quickly and then knew to get on the resort monorail.  Poor Skip thought you were doing something illegal.


----------



## annmarieda

What a funny/sweet picture of Claire and Skip.  My dd is a bed hog too.  I am not sure why...


I am so glad I am not the only one who prefers Disney transportation to parking.


Looks like a busy day at MK!!


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> Jen you rule breaker you! Taking the resort train! LOL I am glad more people don't know some of the things I've learned during my Disney research! Makes it easier for me to do what I want!
> 
> 
> Althought I have no experience driving around the "World", I really don't want to. It all looks so crazy to get around, and I love leaving the driving to Disney!
> 
> 
> Did Skip get gel inserts! I cut down some for John once and Kadence played with them because they were squishy and fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where that ugly scrim on Main St will come down!?! Talk about a ruined view!



He did get gel inserts. Who needs to buy anything else on this trip when you can play with inserts...I was forbidden to throw them away ...but I did when we got home.

Skip was really impressed with this. But he thought when we left we would have to take it again. I had to tell him it didn't matter which one you rode back either, we could ride the regular one and still end up at the same place.



mickeystoontown said:


> Oh mercy....I remember the days of driving to the Magic Kingdom and I certainly don't miss them!  I always hated standing in line for the tram.  Well, what there was of a line since it was mostly just folks standing in a line waiting to sprint for the tram.  At least you were able to get on a tram pretty quickly and then knew to get on the resort monorail.  Poor Skip thought you were doing something illegal.



I just am not a fan of driving around there. I know many people prefer to drive, but I just rather sit back (or stand) and let Disney drive.



annmarieda said:


> What a funny/sweet picture of Claire and Skip.  My dd is a bed hog too.  I am not sure why...
> 
> 
> I am so glad I am not the only one who prefers Disney transportation to parking.
> 
> 
> Looks like a busy day at MK!!



It's so funny what a bed hog she is. I told him he could just come over to my bed and if he bothered me I would jump in with her, but he acted like I never offered that option, even though I did every day.


----------



## francis6306

Cort is a bed hog too! Can't wait to see how the girls share a bed in the future!!! 

And really- I mean HOW would you know ANYTHING about Magic Kingdom???  MEN!


----------



## jenseib

francis6306 said:


> Cort is a bed hog too! Can't wait to see how the girls share a bed in the future!!!
> 
> And really- I mean HOW would you know ANYTHING about Magic Kingdom???  MEN!



Yeah, Skip doesn't get it....Sometimes he is supportive and some days he isn't.


----------



## Tinkermom76

I also bring scissors every trip too as well as a mini screwdriver set. You never know what kind of toy the kids will want and may need a screwdriver for the batter compartment. I bring extra batteries too but they stumped me last time, Emma go the RC monorail and it needed a 9V... didn't have that 

I knew that smoking section was gone and I don't smoke. My mom used it a lot in 2010 but when I went in Feb I told a friend it was there and when we went over sh looked at me funny... oh well can't know everything


----------



## jenseib

Tinkermom76 said:


> I also bring scissors every trip too as well as a mini screwdriver set. You never know what kind of toy the kids will want and may need a screwdriver for the batter compartment. I bring extra batteries too but they stumped me last time, Emma go the RC monorail and it needed a 9V... didn't have that
> 
> I knew that smoking section was gone and I don't smoke. My mom used it a lot in 2010 but when I went in Feb I told a friend it was there and when we went over sh looked at me funny... oh well can't know everything



I should get a small screwdriver set too.  Good idea.

They have taken 2 of Skip's favorite spots away now.  He can work his way around the park by smoking sections.  LOL


----------



## GoofyWife

DS and I drove to MK on our last day too - DS was disappointed that the OKW buses made like four stops before they got to ours - he remembers the buses at POP with just one stop and he got tired of waiting for his stop!  I think we parked at the same section but it was Simba 21 or 22 and the lines for the trams were long.  I don't mind riding the trams once in a while, it reminds me when my kids were real little and we took them to Disney.  I wish I had known about the resort monorail though, we had reservations at Crystal Palace and the lines for the monorail were long.  We ended up being 10 or 15 minutes late, but it was no problem, we waited another five minutes and were seated.


----------



## jenseib

GoofyWife said:


> DS and I drove to MK on our last day too - DS was disappointed that the OKW buses made like four stops before they got to ours - he remembers the buses at POP with just one stop and he got tired of waiting for his stop!  I think we parked at the same section but it was Simba 21 or 22 and the lines for the trams were long.  I don't mind riding the trams once in a while, it reminds me when my kids were real little and we took them to Disney.  I wish I had known about the resort monorail though, we had reservations at Crystal Palace and the lines for the monorail were long.  We ended up being 10 or 15 minutes late, but it was no problem, we waited another five minutes and were seated.



I agree. I love the Pop bus stop..it's really faster. I was not impressed with the YC's this past summer at all.


----------



## mousetravel

I always bring scissors with me on trips. They're especially good for opening up ketchup & mustard packets, etc. - and it never fails I always have random strings hanging from my clothes!


----------



## petals

We always bring nail clippers on holidays with us. My daddy isn't around anymore but it was always the first thing he looked for when he went away and we never have it so now we always carry it. Generally we never use it but I bet the one year we don't bring it we'll need it 

As for driving in Florida in 1995 when we went for the first time my parents hired a car for the second two weeks. My dad drove and that was funny. He knew or had an idea where he was going and the ten year old in the back was able to help. Momma on the other hand kept sending him wrong and they fought alot. The memories are funny though. 

and tut tut on breaking the rules!


----------



## jenseib

*********** said:


> I always bring scissors with me on trips. They're especially good for opening up ketchup & mustard packets, etc. - and it never fails I always have random strings hanging from my clothes!




Yep, same for us, we get a snag or can't get a package open...they are wonderful to have along



petals said:


> We always bring nail clippers on holidays with us. My daddy isn't around anymore but it was always the first thing he looked for when he went away and we never have it so now we always carry it. Generally we never use it but I bet the one year we don't bring it we'll need it
> 
> As for driving in Florida in 1995 when we went for the first time my parents hired a car for the second two weeks. My dad drove and that was funny. He knew or had an idea where he was going and the ten year old in the back was able to help. Momma on the other hand kept sending him wrong and they fought alot. The memories are funny though.
> 
> and tut tut on breaking the rules!



I do bring nail clippers too. If I don't I will be sure to rip a nail and a ffile just never gets it right if it's too far gone.


----------



## Kathy Jetson

I'm back and just got all caught up with your tr.

I can't believe the horrible service you got at BK you should have went inside and told the manager that girl didn't deserve a pizza party that would teach her

I'm completely confused by the bus system at FW too. I like to go to Chip and Dale's campfire and movie there but it seems like we always have to leave about an hour and a half early just to get there on time.

The Hoop de doo show looks like something River would love. Maybe will get there one day.

I voted!

I'm going to try to catch up on your ptr this weekend. I've got the Disney blues bad!


----------



## Poolrat

Tinkermom76 said:


> I also bring scissors every trip too as well as a mini screwdriver set. You never know what kind of toy the kids will want and may need a screwdriver for the batter compartment. I bring extra batteries too but they stumped me last time, Emma go the RC monorail and it needed a 9V... didn't have that
> 
> I knew that smoking section was gone and I don't smoke. My mom used it a lot in 2010 but when I went in Feb I told a friend it was there and when we went over sh looked at me funny... oh well can't know everything



I started keeping a small screwdriver in my purse at all times.   I have found many time where I need that or something close.  The time it cinched the deal was I was standing in the return line of Toys R us and someone at the front of the line forgot to take out the batteries of the toy they were returning.  Thehstaff ( I almost wrote CM LOL)   was going to call back to the storage area of the store for a screwdriver.   I ran forward and got that line moving again.   

So totally worth it.  


My friend Brenda makes fun of me everytime.  Just wait, it will save the day again.


----------



## jenseib

Kathy Jetson said:


> I'm back and just got all caught up with your tr.
> 
> I can't believe the horrible service you got at BK you should have went inside and told the manager that girl didn't deserve a pizza party that would teach her
> 
> I'm completely confused by the bus system at FW too. I like to go to Chip and Dale's campfire and movie there but it seems like we always have to leave about an hour and a half early just to get there on time.
> 
> The Hoop de doo show looks like something River would love. Maybe will get there one day.
> 
> I voted!
> 
> I'm going to try to catch up on your ptr this weekend. I've got the Disney blues bad!



I was so tempted to tell them....beleive me. If it wouldn't have required effort for me to find the phone number I would've called.

I totally understand the Disney Blues. 



Poolrat said:


> I started keeping a small screwdriver in my purse at all times.   I have found many time where I need that or something close.  The time it cinched the deal was I was standing in the return line of Toys R us and someone at the front of the line forgot to take out the batteries of the toy they were returning.  Thehstaff ( I almost wrote CM LOL)   was going to call back to the storage area of the store for a screwdriver.   I ran forward and got that line moving again.
> 
> So totally worth it.
> 
> 
> My friend Brenda makes fun of me everytime.  Just wait, it will save the day again.



Too funny. But if I had one, I would've done the same thing.


----------



## jenseib

*We are now on our way down Main street, but I have to take a few pictures first..like you are surprised by that?  LOL































Skip said he wanted to stop at a smoking area before we headed to pirates, so behind the castle we went.






Claire decided to map out our route while waiting.











And I took a few pictures.





















As we left the area we saw that Philharmagic was letting people in and Skip said we should go in there.OK.  Funny thing is, he had no idea what it was. I know Claire and I have done it in the past, but I am not sure if Skip ever had. I kept telling him he had, but the more I think about it I do remember the one year Claire and I did it he had gone back to the room because he was in so much pain, which after months of testing we found out he needed a new hopwhich still isnt right after 2 surgeries.  Anyways, I might have been wrongbut well keep that secret from Skip.





















This picture cracks me up.






One picture inside and then I put the camera away.




*


----------



## francis6306

We love the Philharmagic! When you are in the waiting area and you hear Minnie say "I love the show ALMOST as much as I love the conductor" makes me smile.  When I went on my girl's trip, Corey and I had JUST started dating, and after I hear that little thing, I bought Corey an ornament in the giftshop there, since that is his career goal is to be a conductor!! (YAY we are finally there and he WILL be a conductor of a concert band this year!!!)


----------



## jenseib

francis6306 said:


> We love the Philharmagic! When you are in the waiting area and you hear Minnie say "I love the show ALMOST as much as I love the conductor" makes me smile.  When I went on my girl's trip, Corey and I had JUST started dating, and after I hear that little thing, I bought Corey an ornament in the giftshop there, since that is his career goal is to be a conductor!! (YAY we are finally there and he WILL be a conductor of a concert band this year!!!)



That is so awesome!!!!


----------



## mickeystoontown

I'm sure not gonna tell Skip that you were mistaken.   That'll be our little secret.


----------



## jenseib

mickeystoontown said:


> I'm sure not gonna tell Skip that you were mistaken.   That'll be our little secret.


----------



## mom2rtk

Yeah for being in the Magic Kingdom! 

And I can't believe Skip had never done Philharmagic. We LOVE that show.


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> Yeah for being in the Magic Kingdom!
> 
> And I can't believe Skip had never done Philharmagic. We LOVE that show.



He's really not big on 3D movies...but he seems to be liking them more now a days.


----------



## Caretames1

jenseib said:


> *
> he needed a new hop*



 Sorry, I just picture him hopping around like a bunny!



Beautiful Castle shots! I miss MK.


----------



## dizneeat

I promise to NEVER tell Skip either!  

I love those photos of Claire, the ones, where she is mapping out the way and wears the 3d glasses are just so cute!


----------



## Tinkermom76

I always take the same picture inside Philharmagic too!!!

I also take the picture just above the theatre doors that says Doors Open Auto*magic*ally Towards you


----------



## annmarieda

I love Philharmagic.  I think it was one of the first attractions we did in MK and I was sold on the magic that WDW has to over then and there. 

Great pics


----------



## Poolrat

I love the walk down Main Street this morning.    

Wish I was doing that right now.


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> Sorry, I just picture him hopping around like a bunny!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Castle shots! I miss MK.



Ok, I can't figure where I wrote that and what it is about.....Did i do a spelling error?  I wouldn't put it past me because it's been another crazy busy weekend.



dizneeat said:


> I promise to NEVER tell Skip either!
> 
> I love those photos of Claire, the ones, where she is mapping out the way and wears the 3d glasses are just so cute!



She likes to be in charge with the map, so we always now have to have one just for her.  Sometimes that makes a tired girl happy.  



Tinkermom76 said:


> I always take the same picture inside Philharmagic too!!!
> 
> I also take the picture just above the theatre doors that says Doors Open Auto*magic*ally Towards you



I'll have to take that one next time. I don't think I ever noticed that.



annmarieda said:


> I love Philharmagic.  I think it was one of the first attractions we did in MK and I was sold on the magic that WDW has to over then and there.
> 
> Great pics



MK is just such a happy place. I can just sit there and be happy.



Poolrat said:


> I love the walk down Main Street this morning.
> 
> Wish I was doing that right now.



I wish I was too.


----------



## Tinkermom76

jenseib said:


> I'll have to take that one next time. I don't think I ever noticed that.


----------



## Caretames1

jenseib said:


> Ok, I can't figure where I wrote that and what it is about.....Did i do a spelling error?  I wouldn't put it past me because it's been another crazy busy weekend.



Yup!  When you said he needed a new *hip*, you had the word *hop*

I thought it was nice error!


----------



## jenseib

Tinkermom76 said:


>



Thanks..That is cute!!



Caretames1 said:


> Yup!  When you said he needed a new *hip*, you had the word *hop*
> 
> I thought it was nice error!



LOL...it is perfect.


----------



## jenseib

*After we enjoyed Philharmagic, I went to get a Fast pass for Peter Pan. I had thought that when you got a Princess FP, you could still get a regular FP as well. Well I was wrong, or this rule has changed because it would not allow me to get one.  Oh well, I would come back and get one when the time was right.

We headed off to Small World next. I know many people really arent fans of this, but I will always love it. The line was long, but it moved fairly fast.
















Soon we were on our boat and off to the land of singing.













































































































*


----------



## jenseib

*We decided now would be a good time for lunch.  It was a little after 11 and we hoped to beat the major lunch rush.  We decided that we would try Pinocchios Haus.  Its been MANY years since I have eaten here. Probably 1997.   We got in line and checked out the menu. I decided that Claire and I should share since I wasnt at the point of starving and I knew she wouldnt eat a whole meal. I asked her what she wanted.big mistake..she wanted chicken nuggets. UGH. I tried to convince her that pizza was the way to go, for something different, but she wouldnt budge, so chicken nuggets is what we got.  Skip got  a meatball sandwich if I remember right.  As we were ordering I noticed they had chocolate cake. I am not a huge fan of chocolate cake, but in years past I always loved the Disney version as it was so fudgy and I loved the frosting, so I added that to our order too.
I waited for the order while Skip and Claire went in search of a table and then Claire came back to wait with me so she could show me where the table was. It was very busy now. Im glad we hadnt waited any longer or we wouldnt have found an empty table to easily.

As I have mentioned before, I tend to attract pushy people. There was a girl waiting in the out line and she kept trying to get in front of me.  Im not sure if she had ordered or what, but she kept trying to push her way through me and some other families.  It was taking them awhile to fill orders and hers never did come before ours, so I am not sure what her deal was, but it was kind of annoying.

We sat down and filled ourselves up.






I had to get the picture fast because they were going to devour it before I had a chance.

I must say the chocolate cake was a bit of a letdown. Its not as good as it used to be. They changed the fudgy frosting. It was OK, but I wont go out of my way to order it now.

After we were well fed and full, Claire and I headed back up front for the Princess meet. Skip said he was going to find a bench and rest.   He did say his feet were doing much better with the new inserts, but his legs were still tired.  

I think I was able to grab the Peter Pan FP before we headed that way as well.

I took pictures on our journey back towards the front.



















































We met a few characters on the way too.
















We got in line and it looked longbut hey, this is the Fast pass line and it will move quicklyrightand not nearly as long as the stand-by looked.






We were given one of these too.  .






And soon after we got in line we realized that Skip had the backsack with the pillowcase for signatures.  There was no way we were about to go back and get that, and Claire said she was Ok without autographs since she has seen the princesses before

And then we waited and waitedand waited. We didnt move much at all. But at least we did move, while the stand by linewas pretty much at a complete halt.






Im not sure what the problem was, but this seemed to take forever.  And part of the feeling was from the people behind usyes again, the pushy people that like to get behind me.

This family didnt speak much English from what I could tell. The kids were antsy, I can understand that, but they kept bumping into people all around. Every time we did move, the mom would shout something in her language and the kids would take off up ahead of several people.every time.  I dont know if she was trying to get them to cut or what, but then they would come back after people would kind of send them back or no one would let the parents by to catch up with them.   It was just kind of strange.

I think we waited over 20 minutes in the line before we got to make it to the next room to wait. It seemed longer than that. Even Skip had called and asked what was taking so long.

We were the last family to go in the room. The pushy people behind us didnt make the cut.  So we had a breather from them for at least a few minutes.  Claire kept commenting to me how bratty the kids were.  LOL.like she is a perfect angel all the time.

I took some practice shots while we waited.
















I dont know what Aurora was doing, but she looks like a posed mannequin here.




*


----------



## annmarieda

Sorry to laugh, but I know if I were you with those pushy people... I would have been a bit agitated.  Why is it when we like our personal bubble...people seem to figure that out and encroach on it?  Now, I am not always in need of my own space... lets face it, in WDW sometimes you are pretty close to your neighbor... but sometime it feels just TOO close.

Love Aurora's pose.   She doesn't look real.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

During our last trip to the World we had problems with pushy people trying to cut the lines. It seemed to be foreigners for the most part.


----------



## jenseib

annmarieda said:


> Sorry to laugh, but I know if I were you with those pushy people... I would have been a bit agitated.  Why is it when we like our personal bubble...people seem to figure that out and encroach on it?  Now, I am not always in need of my own space... lets face it, in WDW sometimes you are pretty close to your neighbor... but sometime it feels just TOO close.
> 
> Love Aurora's pose.   She doesn't look real.



I swear i attract them like magnets.

Aurora does look fake.



Wicket's Mom said:


> During our last trip to the World we had problems with pushy people trying to cut the lines. It seemed to be foreigners for the most part.



It drives me batty. I must smell really good or something...or really bad and they want to get away from me....just further up the line.


----------



## francis6306

Good for you not snapping at those pushy people!


----------



## jenseib

francis6306 said:


> Good for you not snapping at those pushy people!



They probably would've played dumb anyways.


----------



## jenseib

*It was kind of fun waiting in here and watching some of the kids.  Some were just so excited to see the Princesses for the first time.
Here is one thing I want to tell parents of preteens..tell your kids to brush there hair.  LOL..Now I know the days are long and your hair wont stay pretty all day, but I was amazed at some of the preteen aged girls with nicely groomed parents, with major bed head.  Yes a family ahead of us a ways had 2 pretty DDs, and both looked like they hadnt brushed their hair all week.  I noticed this throughout our whole vacation too.   I know girls can be picky about how they look, while others at that age dont care one bitbut brush your hair at least.  LOL!

So back to waitingand we noticed after the next group came in after us that our pushy family wasnt in that groupnor the next one. Claire and I had theories on that. Our guess is that they didnt even have a fast pass and somehow had jumped over to that line and then when they got to the front they were told they couldnt go in.   Who knows what really happened, but it was weird that they never showed up.

Finally it was our turn.
















I did not buy the photopass CD for this trip. I had no clue how many pictures I would get and I just didnt think it would be worth it.  I did however snip the redneck versions off the website for trip report purposes.





















Aurora was impressed with her dress and Claire told her that Mrs. Claus had made it and also one for her doll at home too.  Thanks Mrs. ClausAKA mom2rtk on Dis.(Janet).









































Next was Belle.































Im not sure what they were talking about, but Claire looked very serious about the whole conversation.



















*


----------



## Caretames1

You do seem to gather the weird people! I do hate when people get like that, why do they think they are so much more special than everyone one else? 
I'm glad they didn't get into your group!


Sleeping Beauty did look off, Belle looked pretty real though.

Claire seemed to hang on every word, I sure it was very important princess type stuff! 

Kadence thinks Claire's dress is awesome!

I didn't know you could redneck the pp pics like that! Jen, you are the master!

Your pictures are nicer though


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> You do seem to gather the weird people! I do hate when people get like that, why do they think they are so much more special than everyone one else?
> I'm glad they didn't get into your group!
> 
> 
> Sleeping Beauty did look off, Belle looked pretty real though.
> 
> Claire seemed to hang on every word, I sure it was very important princess type stuff!
> 
> Kadence thinks Claire's dress is awesome!
> 
> I didn't know you could redneck the pp pics like that! Jen, you are the master!
> 
> Your pictures are nicer though



Maybe weird people attract weird people.  LOL.

Claire just loves the princesses and it was so nice they each took time to talk with her.

Just use the snipping tool and you can cut the pictures out.  They are small...not printable, but nice to have if you don't order the CD and can still keep the memory.


----------



## natebenma

So very behind!  I'm not sure I have been here since I got back.  Thanks for the links.  I had to use them to catch up, so sorry if I am repeating anyone.

I'm glad you are devoting the whole day to the MK.  Although I would have loved to hear about the reaction if Claire had worn that dress to universal.

So what did Skip think of Philharmagic?

I love your pictures of Main Street, especially the ones with the trolly and most especially the one with the trolly and the castle!   

It has been awhile since my family has experienced It's a Small World so it was really great to see your pictures.  I got to enjoy the attraction, without suffering through the song! 

Cute photos with the Princesses.  Even if some were Pirated.


----------



## francis6306

I am so glad that the princesses are inside. Of course, we didn't do a lot of waiting in lines for characters on our last trip.   We'll see what happens on our next trip.  I'd rather just get fastpasses if possible!


----------



## Beth D

Aurora looked like she was getting ready to say something.  That is when you need to photoshop insert a funny cartoon caption!  Sorry, I'm a little brain dead right now and can't think of anything funny...


----------



## mom2rtk

Well, I think our TST Cinderalla still wins. 

You know I love the princess pics of course. I like the setup in TST. I don't think I'm going to like the new arrangement in FL so we better make sure we visit TST this December before things change. 

It really does sound like they are going to a system of "Princess Roulette" like they have at DL. When you enter the line, it could be any 3 of Cindy, Belle, Aurora, Rapunze, Tiana, maybe even some of the lesser ones. Now, I LOVE the idea of being able to meet some of the less common ones, but it's not worth the hassle. You'd never know who you were going to get to see when you got in line.


----------



## jenseib

natebenma said:


> So very behind!  I'm not sure I have been here since I got back.  Thanks for the links.  I had to use them to catch up, so sorry if I am repeating anyone.
> 
> I'm glad you are devoting the whole day to the MK.  Although I would have loved to hear about the reaction if Claire had worn that dress to universal.
> 
> So what did Skip think of Philharmagic?
> 
> I love your pictures of Main Street, especially the ones with the trolly and most especially the one with the trolly and the castle!
> 
> It has been awhile since my family has experienced It's a Small World so it was really great to see your pictures.  I got to enjoy the attraction, without suffering through the song!
> 
> Cute photos with the Princesses.  Even if some were Pirated.



Skip did enjoy Philharmagic!
I have heard from others too that it wouldn't be wise to wear Disney clothes to Universal. 

I hardly ever see the trolleys so it was a treat to see it out and about.

We had fun with the Princesses even though we waited longer than I wanted tol



francis6306 said:


> I am so glad that the princesses are inside. Of course, we didn't do a lot of waiting in lines for characters on our last trip.   We'll see what happens on our next trip.  I'd rather just get fastpasses if possible!



It was nice to have them inside. But I wish they would list who was in there.



Beth D said:


> Aurora looked like she was getting ready to say something.  That is when you need to photoshop insert a funny cartoon caption!  Sorry, I'm a little brain dead right now and can't think of anything funny...



LOL.  I could think of some stuff to insert...but probably couldn't post it here.  



mom2rtk said:


> Well, I think our TST Cinderalla still wins.
> 
> You know I love the princess pics of course. I like the setup in TST. I don't think I'm going to like the new arrangement in FL so we better make sure we visit TST this December before things change.
> 
> It really does sound like they are going to a system of "Princess Roulette" like they have at DL. When you enter the line, it could be any 3 of Cindy, Belle, Aurora, Rapunze, Tiana, maybe even some of the lesser ones. Now, I LOVE the idea of being able to meet some of the less common ones, but it's not worth the hassle. You'd never know who you were going to get to see when you got in line.



I'm trying to remember....but did you have the creepy one..or one that looked like a guy?  or did you actually have a good one. I'll have to go back and look. I kind of remember making a comment...but I can't remember yesterday...so a few weeks ago would be hard.  

I did get your email....and I will reply...another day of a lot of nothing and getting nothing done.


----------



## natebenma

Beth D said:


> Aurora looked like she was getting ready to say something.  That is when you need to photoshop insert a funny cartoon caption!  Sorry, I'm a little brain dead right now and can't think of anything funny...



How about  "I got up on the wrong side of the bed this morning"


----------



## jenseib

natebenma said:


> How about  "I got up on the wrong side of the bed this morning"


----------



## jenseib

*A few more with Belle.































Claire did tell me that Belle, too, was impressed with her dress and asked all about it.

On to Cinderella!

















































































Claire told me that Cinderella also commented on her dress. She was on a Princess high when we left. She felt so special that all the Princesses wanted a dress just like hers.

We left through the gift shop.






And I spotted this!  If have followed me over the years, you know we have a slight obsession over this dress. I had to get a photo…and it’s not a good one…sadly.




*


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> I'm trying to remember....but did you have the creepy one..or one that looked like a guy?  or did you actually have a good one. I'll have to go back and look. I kind of remember making a comment...but I can't remember yesterday...so a few weeks ago would be hard.
> 
> I did get your email....and I will reply...another day of a lot of nothing and getting nothing done.



I'm not sure anyone called our Cindy "creepy", but let's just say she wasn't the really good one........ My favorite is the one in my signature. We've seen her a few times over the last few years. She's really very pretty and fits the role.

You really did attract the best of the line waiters on this trip, didn't you? That just drives me nuts to sit in line like that with people encroaching on your space, especially when it's hot out and you're trying to cool off.


----------



## Caretames1

Of course all the princesses want a dress like Claire's! It was made by the dress master! 

Were is the Mary Poppins Dress? I need to pay more attention to things like that. Details, I miss them because everyone else just wants to go go go.

Kadence wishes to go see the princesses right now, she's trying to convince me to go today! If she only knew.


----------



## mom2rtk

Caretames1 said:


> Of course all the princesses want a dress like Claire's! It was made by the dress master!
> 
> Were is the Mary Poppins Dress? I need to pay more attention to things like that. Details, I miss them because everyone else just wants to go go go.
> 
> Kadence wishes to go see the princesses right now, she's trying to convince me to go today! If she only knew.



Awwww.... shucks. 

We love that Mary Poppins dress too. It's in the shop just as you're leaving Town Square Theater. We stumbled across on in December. It was a fun surprise! 

Tell Kadence I'm in on going today!


----------



## stephielela

I'm totally with you on the bed head issue Jen!  I see so many girls that look like their parents aren't paying ANY attention!  I mean, I totally get that it's hot and sticky weather but please!


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> I'm not sure anyone called our Cindy "creepy", but let's just say she wasn't the really good one........ My favorite is the one in my signature. We've seen her a few times over the last few years. She's really very pretty and fits the role.
> 
> You really did attract the best of the line waiters on this trip, didn't you? That just drives me nuts to sit in line like that with people encroaching on your space, especially when it's hot out and you're trying to cool off.



I attract those people for some reason...I must look gullible....but if they only knew how mean I really am.......just ask my kids. 



Caretames1 said:


> Of course all the princesses want a dress like Claire's! It was made by the dress master!
> 
> Were is the Mary Poppins Dress? I need to pay more attention to things like that. Details, I miss them because everyone else just wants to go go go.
> 
> Kadence wishes to go see the princesses right now, she's trying to convince me to go today! If she only knew.



I love the dress master!  So many people asked me where we got it...but all I could say was Mrs. Claus made it...



mom2rtk said:


> Awwww.... shucks.
> 
> We love that Mary Poppins dress too. It's in the shop just as you're leaving Town Square Theater. We stumbled across on in December. It was a fun surprise!
> 
> Tell Kadence I'm in on going today!



Is it new there....I have seen a few pictures of it over the last year...but I don't remember it being there before.



stephielela said:


> I'm totally with you on the bed head issue Jen!  I see so many girls that look like their parents aren't paying ANY attention!  I mean, I totally get that it's hot and sticky weather but please!



How hard is it to brush your hair?...ok ask Claire that, because I have handed her the brush 4 times today and it's almost 11:30 and her hair is still unbrushed.


----------



## Caretames1

mom2rtk said:


> Tell Kadence I'm in on going today!



She's good with that, she thinks that we can just fly down for the day. 



jenseib said:


> How hard is it to brush your hair?...ok ask Claire that, because I have handed her the brush 4 times today and it's almost 11:30 and her hair is still unbrushed.



Kadence will brush the top of her hair and leave all the snarls underneath!


----------



## mom2rtk

Caretames1 said:


> She's good with that, she thinks that we can just fly down for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Kadence will brush the top of her hair and leave all the snarls underneath!



Tell her she needs to dream bigger. If I'm going all that way, I'm staying for the WEEK!

And as for the hair..... that's NEVER been a problem here....... 

I'm actually hoping we're finally past that here. Katie got some layers cut into her hair Monday. So there just isn't as much hair there to GET tangled!


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> She's good with that, she thinks that we can just fly down for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Kadence will brush the top of her hair and leave all the snarls underneath!





mom2rtk said:


> Tell her she needs to dream bigger. If I'm going all that way, I'm staying for the WEEK!
> 
> And as for the hair..... that's NEVER been a problem here.......
> 
> I'm actually hoping we're finally past that here. Katie got some layers cut into her hair Monday. So there just isn't as much hair there to GET tangled!



Claire does that too. so I always come after and rebrush it...but I let her start and when she cries while I brush...I just tell her she should've done a better job.


----------



## annmarieda

What amazing princess picks!  But...  is it just me... but Aurora seems just a tad off.

My dd... she is one of those with the crazy hair.  I need to have it cut.  We grew it out last year in anticipation for BBB...and it hasn't been cut since.  It is down near her rear now.   She also has this crazy patch.  When she was in the hospital last year, she lost a patch of hair on her head.  it has now grown in.. but instead of the nearly straight as a board hair that she has on the rest of her head it is a ringlet curl.  So it kinda sticks out funny... just kinda adds to the whole "wild girl" look.


----------



## englishrose47

Hi just checking in !!!It;s been a busy month with 2 trips and work etc !!


----------



## Kathy Jetson

I thought you could get a fast pass for a ride if you already had a mickey/princess one too. We didn't have to get fps for them this time because both line had a 10 or 15min wait so we saw Mickey and Minnie and then got in line for the princess I figured if he didn't meet them this year he would be to old to want to be seen waiting for the princess line next time and I'm so glad we did.

I love Small world too. We did it 3 times this year. Your pictures came out a lot better then mine. My camera takes horrible inside/night pictures.

I took the same picture of the Mary Poppins dress.


----------



## mom2rtk

I'm thinking it's just the Mickey/Minnie FP that's not tied into the rest of the system, or at least lets you get another mere minutes later. I'm thinking the princess one had you wait an hour before getting another. So the delay is shorter than the standard 2 hours, but there is still a wait.


----------



## jenseib

annmarieda said:


> What amazing princess picks!  But...  is it just me... but Aurora seems just a tad off.
> 
> My dd... she is one of those with the crazy hair.  I need to have it cut.  We grew it out last year in anticipation for BBB...and it hasn't been cut since.  It is down near her rear now.   She also has this crazy patch.  When she was in the hospital last year, she lost a patch of hair on her head.  it has now grown in.. but instead of the nearly straight as a board hair that she has on the rest of her head it is a ringlet curl.  So it kinda sticks out funny... just kinda adds to the whole "wild girl" look.



Claire gets a major rat in the back of her head daily, but we brush it...but she has that kind of hair that gets stringly looking not too long after...but these girls were obviously not brushed at ALL! I almost took a picture of it because it was so bad.



englishrose47 said:


> Hi just checking in !!!It;s been a busy month with 2 trips and work etc !!



Understandable....It's seems to be a bit busy here too. I keep thinking it wil lslow down, but it hasn't.



Kathy Jetson said:


> I thought you could get a fast pass for a ride if you already had a mickey/princess one too. We didn't have to get fps for them this time because both line had a 10 or 15min wait so we saw Mickey and Minnie and then got in line for the princess I figured if he didn't meet them this year he would be to old to want to be seen waiting for the princess line next time and I'm so glad we did.
> 
> I love Small world too. We did it 3 times this year. Your pictures came out a lot better then mine. My camera takes horrible inside/night pictures.
> 
> I took the same picture of the Mary Poppins dress.



I am worried how long we wil llast in this fun character meeting stage too. She already refuses to wait in long lines for the most part.

I didn't have a good lens with me, so a lot were actually pretty bad and I didn't post them. I was so sick of carrying 3 lens around by that day that I only brought one with me and I regretted it of course.



mom2rtk said:


> I'm thinking it's just the Mickey/Minnie FP that's not tied into the rest of the system, or at least lets you get another mere minutes later. I'm thinking the princess one had you wait an hour before getting another. So the delay is shorter than the standard 2 hours, but there is still a wait.



Good to know. I was kind of bummed , but there was nothing I could do about it.  But I really think FP's for characters and ones for rides should be 2 different systems.


----------



## rndmr2

Great princess pics! I haven't had luck getting DH to agree to any character pics when we have gone recently but I think I am going to try to get some next trip, I think they are such fun pictures!


----------



## mousetravel

I had laugh at the comments from another post about Cinderella looking a bit "off". We went to see the Princesses, and DD was fine with Belle and Aurora, but she said that the Cinderella was weird looking and must have been "called in" to replace the real, pretty one! 

I told her to get a pic anyway, but she wasn't having it!! I couldn't help but get cracked up at her, and we snuck out the door past Cinderella after taking pics with Belle & Aurora!


----------



## jenseib

rndmr2 said:


> Great princess pics! I haven't had luck getting DH to agree to any character pics when we have gone recently but I think I am going to try to get some next trip, I think they are such fun pictures!




They are fun to meet. Tell him to just go off on his own if he doesn't want to stop in.



*********** said:


> I had laugh at the comments from another post about Cinderella looking a bit "off". We went to see the Princesses, and DD was fine with Belle and Aurora, but she said that the Cinderella was weird looking and must have been "called in" to replace the real, pretty one!
> 
> I told her to get a pic anyway, but she wasn't having it!! I couldn't help but get cracked up at her, and we snuck out the door past Cinderella after taking pics with Belle & Aurora!



That is too funny.


----------



## jenseib

*Sorry for the lack of updates. I just haven't been working on the pictures.....kind of feeling lazy. Maybe tomorrow will be a good day. *


----------



## petals

Love the princess update.. They are always so cool to interact with. In 2010 when I went to see them for the first time believe it or not Momma said that it was like I was meeting up with old friends


----------



## jenseib

petals said:


> Love the princess update.. They are always so cool to interact with. In 2010 when I went to see them for the first time believe it or not Momma said that it was like I was meeting up with old friends



Awww.. Thats so true...


----------



## pinkxray

If you see Caitlin out when she is with her grandma, she is sometimes on of those kids who won't brush her hair. She says she doesn't want to brush it or tries to do it herself and my mother just says "Well, she said she did it" I guess she has no problem with Caitlin looking like she has a nest on her head.


I also got a good laugh out of the bed hog photo. That is how Caitlin is too. You would think it would be easy to sleep with someone so little but I never get any room so I try to avoid sharing a bed with her or I wake up with a sore back.

Hoop de Doo looks like so much fun. I would love to get over there one day but it just seems like such a hassle. Glad to hear it didn't take you too long to get there.


----------



## jenseib

pinkxray said:


> If you see Caitlin out when she is with her grandma, she is sometimes on of those kids who won't brush her hair. She says she doesn't want to brush it or tries to do it herself and my mother just says "Well, she said she did it" I guess she has no problem with Caitlin looking like she has a nest on her head.
> 
> 
> I also got a good laugh out of the bed hog photo. That is how Caitlin is too. You would think it would be easy to sleep with someone so little but I never get any room so I try to avoid sharing a bed with her or I wake up with a sore back.
> 
> Hoop de Doo looks like so much fun. I would love to get over there one day but it just seems like such a hassle. Glad to hear it didn't take you too long to get there.



Skip has been in charge of Claire a few mornings...and she has that nest in the back of her head then too.  LOL He doesn't care, but if it were me who didn't tell her to brush he would act like I was neglecting her....and beleive me, she is far from neglected.

It's hard to believe that such a little body can take up so much room.


----------



## jenseib

*After the Princess meet, we needed to find Skip once again.  I took a few shots on our way up Main Street.
















Look who we ran into.  Yes, we had been talking on the phone to each other and he was pretending her couldnt see us.  He thinks he is so funny when he does this.






Im gonna admit right here, that my memory for parts of this day are foggy, so I am going by the order of pictures.which tells me the Move it Shake Parade was coming through. So we stopped and watched it go by.











We were next to these little statues, so I took a couple of pictures while Skip and Claire watched the parade.











I think Chip might be calling me a loser?







































































Time to head out and make our way towards pirates.um yeahthat ride I wanted to do first thingremember?




*


----------



## Caretames1

LOVE all the parade photos! So crisp and and the characters seemed to pose for you!

Men, they think they are so funny. Should have goosed him and watched him jump!


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> LOVE all the parade photos! So crisp and and the characters seemed to pose for you!
> 
> Men, they think they are so funny. Should have goosed him and watched him jump!



I'm sure they saw me and said..."we must pose"  LOL.

Skip can be such a dork at times and he thinks he is so funny.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Skip cracks me up!  John does something similar here at home.  He'll be sitting on the couch and when we walk through, he always pretends to be asleep even though we know he's not.  

Great parade pictures!  We hardly ever watch the entire afternoon parade because it's usually so hot.


----------



## francis6306

Love the pictures! Cortlyn enjoyed them as well! I think we'll have to watch the parades this next trip. I prefer to be on the move, and I don't want to stay put for a parade!!


----------



## mom2rtk

I named the big tangle in the back of Katie's hair "Fred". I got so tired of telling her to go brush her hair that I jsut started saying "Oh, I see Fred is coming with us". It made her so MAD!  But I haven't seen much of him lately (thankfully!)


----------



## jenseib

mickeystoontown said:


> Skip cracks me up!  John does something similar here at home.  He'll be sitting on the couch and when we walk through, he always pretends to be asleep even though we know he's not.
> 
> Great parade pictures!  We hardly ever watch the entire afternoon parade because it's usually so hot.



Why do men think they are funny doing that?

I am hoping to catch up on your TR tomorrow.  things are a bit crazy around here and I am mostly catchng a few threads here and there on my crappy laptop on the kitchen counter as I walk by or while I'm cooking.  it's been extra slow today.



francis6306 said:


> Love the pictures! Cortlyn enjoyed them as well! I think we'll have to watch the parades this next trip. I prefer to be on the move, and I don't want to stay put for a parade!!



you should stop and watch them. I used to never watch the afternoon ones in years past, but now we really do enjoy them. We don't do it every time, but we still like to see them.



mom2rtk said:


> I named the big tangle in the back of Katie's hair "Fred". I got so tired of telling her to go brush her hair that I jsut started saying "Oh, I see Fred is coming with us". It made her so MAD!  But I haven't seen much of him lately (thankfully!)



I should do that. maybe Claire would be more careful. I get screamed at everyday when I do my once over. She says I am pulling her eyeballs out.  I didn't know hair was connected to the eyes.


----------



## englishrose47

Great pix of the parade !! As for why men do the things they do ??? That is an unanswerable question


----------



## petals

Love the pics. I loled at your photo thinking Chip was calling you a loser.. I have a video clip similar to that with Mickey mouse he points at the video then it looks like he's sticking up two fingers and not in the polite "peace" way either :/


----------



## MEK

I'm not sure if I have commented on your TR since I got home, but I think I'm caught up.  

I love all of the pictures of Claire with the princesses! Her dress is adorable!  I'm glad you got your MK fix.  Looks like a great day!


----------



## annmarieda

All I can say is your pictures are beautiful!  I just love them.  I know you have a good camera... but you also have such a good eye.  You know just how to capture good pictures!!!!


----------



## jenseib

englishrose47 said:


> Great pix of the parade !! As for why men do the things they do ??? That is an unanswerable question



  You are so right.



petals said:


> Love the pics. I loled at your photo thinking Chip was calling you a loser.. I have a video clip similar to that with Mickey mouse he points at the video then it looks like he's sticking up two fingers and not in the polite "peace" way either :/



Too funny.  I have no idea what Chip was doing, but the first thing that came to mind was "he's taunting us and calling us losers"



MEK said:


> I'm not sure if I have commented on your TR since I got home, but I think I'm caught up.
> 
> I love all of the pictures of Claire with the princesses! Her dress is adorable!  I'm glad you got your MK fix.  Looks like a great day!



Welcome back! I've been slow with the updates lately. Early morning seems to be my best time to hop on the computer...and then I can only do so much.
I really lover her dress too. She really felt special wearing it.



annmarieda said:


> All I can say is your pictures are beautiful!  I just love them.  I know you have a good camera... but you also have such a good eye.  You know just how to capture good pictures!!!!



Thanks.....sometimes I think it's luck. Sometimes I look at a picture I took and think....why did I take this....Or was I standing on my head when I took it?


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> I should do that. maybe Claire would be more careful. I get screamed at everyday when I do my once over. She says I am pulling her eyeballs out.  I didn't know hair was connected to the eyes.




I had to give up on it for a while. We were just fighting too much over her hair. She fussd and fumed every time I brushed it for her. She just couldn't buy into the fact that keeping it brushed out made it easier...... to keep it brushed out! 

More than anything, I think she just matured out of it. She decided it was fun to curl her own hair at night and style it on her own. Of course, that's hard to do with "Fred" residing there!


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> I had to give up on it for a while. We were just fighting too much over her hair. She fussd and fumed every time I brushed it for her. She just couldn't buy into the fact that keeping it brushed out made it easier...... to keep it brushed out!
> 
> More than anything, I think she just matured out of it. She decided it was fun to curl her own hair at night and style it on her own. Of course, that's had to do with "Fred" residing there!



LOL.. I did tell her today that i was naming her rat Fredrica and she was mad at me.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> LOL.. I did tell her today that i was naming her rat Fredrica and she was mad at me.



Bwaaahhhhhaaaa! That means it's working! The idea is for her to get so annoyed that it's just easier to brush the dang thing out. When you see it, just give it a sweet little pat and say "Oh, I see Fredrica is joining us today"......


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> Bwaaahhhhhaaaa! That means it's working! The idea is for her to get so annoyed that it's just easier to brush the dang thing out. When you see it, just give it a sweet little pat and say "Oh, I see Fredrica is joining us today"......


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


>



Who......... moi?


----------



## wilma-bride

Woah, I was waaaay behind on this.  Where have I been?  I felt like I entered the Twilight Zone because, when I left off, you were leaving Universal and Claire wasn't tired and when I came back you were still trying to ride Pirates of the Caribbean.  Still, I eventually caught up on your adventures in between.  Great pictures (as always) and I love Claire's Disney dress.  I did laugh at your comment about Skip's new 'hop' too


----------



## jenseib

wilma-bride said:


> Woah, I was waaaay behind on this.  Where have I been?  I felt like I entered the Twilight Zone because, when I left off, you were leaving Universal and Claire wasn't tired and when I came back you were still trying to ride Pirates of the Caribbean.  Still, I eventually caught up on your adventures in between.  Great pictures (as always) and I love Claire's Disney dress.  I did laugh at your comment about Skip's new 'hop' too



I am so behind again on a lot of things, so I understand.  I'm trying to get the house clean and just keep up with other things.  I really need to get this TR going and finished so I can concentrate on the next triep.


----------



## jenseib

*We headed back towards Fantasyland along the side of the castle. . My guess is that Skip wanted to stop for another smoke.





















Claire wanted to try her luck at pulling out the sword.  We had to wait for a few families. A couple tried to jump right in, but we all put a stop to that.  Finally the family in front of us went and people kept walking in front of her. It was so obvious she was taking pictures…but people just don’t look sometimes. I understand it happens, but people were pushing through that area to get through, and it was almost like they were knocking into her to get through, couldn’t they see her holding a camera…and couldn’t they go around her backside?  We laughed about it and she made some comments, like “I guess me and this camera are invisible”.   That is stuff I would do…or my famous line is “Excuse YOU!”

Claire gave it a try too.






Dad came in to help.






Seriously Dad….that’s all the harder you are going to try?






I can do better than that!






This is how you do it!






Sadly we weren’t lucky and it did not pull out.






We headed off and I think Skip stopped to get a drink and I took a picture of the treats and made a mental note to be sure to get a Mickey bar later.






I think this is when we rode Peter Pan. I didn’t take a picture of our FP’s and can’t remember our return time, but I can’t imagine where we fit it in later…If I remember, I’ll correct it.






OK…we are NOW going to ride pirates if it is the last thing we do!






But of course I have to take pictures on the way.
















Hey…I’m over here!   LOL……  Look how crowded it is.












































*


----------



## dizneeat

Crowded? That's REALLY crowded! 

Those people cutting in front of others taking a photo are sooooooo annoying. Those and the ones who park their stroller all over an entrance (okay, off my soapbox). You have no idea HOW many photos we have of people's heads in a perfect shot! 

I love how leisurely Skip tries to help Claire! 

And again - lots of wonderful photos Jen!


----------



## Caretames1

Kadence just took over and scrolled down and looked at all the pictures while I was fixing her lunch. All I could hear her say was, "Pull it out Claire!"

I haven't taken a picture of Kadence doing that since 2009! 

I hate when people walk though like that. They can see, they just chose to do it.I like when others in line gang up and stop that kind of thing.

That did look very crowded! Were that wait bad?


----------



## Beth D

Poor Claire & Frederica!  Does she get bad tangles?  I have a very sensitive scalp, and naturally curly hair, so i HATE combing my hair!  My solution is that I only comb it with a wide tooth comb when I have conditioner in it in the shower, and then only once again when it's wet.  No rats or snarls! Might be another idea to banish Frederica?...


----------



## annmarieda

Great pictures!  

I have not had dd try and pull the sword out.  Looks like Claire had fun trying.  I wish she had been successful.  What happens if they do? I does come out on occasion, right?


----------



## MEK

Great castle pictures!  You do what I do - try to shot above all the heads and get the tops of the buildings.

I so wish Claire had gotten the sword to pull out. That would have been awesome!


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> Crowded? That's REALLY crowded!
> 
> Those people cutting in front of others taking a photo are sooooooo annoying. Those and the ones who park their stroller all over an entrance (okay, off my soapbox). You have no idea HOW many photos we have of people's heads in a perfect shot!
> 
> I love how leisurely Skip tries to help Claire!
> 
> And again - lots of wonderful photos Jen!



It was incredibly crowded that day...we had to just suck it up and go with the flow.
Yeah, Skip sure didn't help put any muscle into it. I think he was trying to get a feel of it and see how it actually released.



Caretames1 said:


> Kadence just took over and scrolled down and looked at all the pictures while I was fixing her lunch. All I could hear her say was, "Pull it out Claire!"
> 
> I haven't taken a picture of Kadence doing that since 2009!
> 
> I hate when people walk though like that. They can see, they just chose to do it.I like when others in line gang up and stop that kind of thing.
> 
> That did look very crowded! Were that wait bad?



Maybe someday we'll be the lucky one and get it out.  She may keep trying till she's 20. She's determined.



Beth D said:


> Poor Claire & Frederica!  Does she get bad tangles?  I have a very sensitive scalp, and naturally curly hair, so i HATE combing my hair!  My solution is that I only comb it with a wide tooth comb when I have conditioner in it in the shower, and then only once again when it's wet.  No rats or snarls! Might be another idea to banish Frederica?...



We are really laughing about Frederica now.  She' mention "her" every so often since I brought it up.  She was happy that Frederica brushed out very easily yesterday.
She just has very fine hair and she must just rub her head on her pillw while she sleeps just right because there is always a ball at the back of her head. 
WE have some good conditioner and even some good leave in spray when needed. ( I can buy stuff at the supply house for hlaf price because of my license).  But some days Frederica is REALLY determined to stay...even after a hair wash. 



annmarieda said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> I have not had dd try and pull the sword out.  Looks like Claire had fun trying.  I wish she had been successful.  What happens if they do? I does come out on occasion, right?



Claire has tried a few times over the years...and since last year she is becoming very determined to have it pull out for her.  I think they used to have a small little ceremony for those who did, but I'm not sure exactly what happens now. I forget, but I know I read how Brook's son Henry did it and Tim's (that nice)  DD, Juliana has done it as well.  ( I should be able to meet up with Tim and family in Nov too! )


----------



## jenseib

MEK said:


> Great castle pictures!  You do what I do - try to shot above all the heads and get the tops of the buildings.
> 
> I so wish Claire had gotten the sword to pull out. That would have been awesome!



I try to...but some people are too dang tall.   
I wish Claire would be able to as well. She really wants to have that satisfaction of getting it out.


----------



## damo

Just wanted to mention that the shops at Wizarding World are so small because JK Rowling had final say on everything.  She wanted the shops to be authentic.


----------



## jenseib

damo said:


> Just wanted to mention that the shops at Wizarding World are so small because JK Rowling had final say on everything.  She wanted the shops to be authentic.



I did read that somewhere.....but i guess realistically for as many people who go in...it's not practical.  i do know she had a lot of say in everything though.


----------



## jenseib

*Onward towards pirates.I was on a mission.
















Wait time says 35 minutes..YUCK!  Its never that longthe queue was wrapped around outsideyou know that outside area you usually walk right throughwe had to wait and zigzag through all of that.











It became clear that the wait was going to be longer very soon, but we did keep moving.
When we got close to the inside entrance we were standing against the building and there were doors there. The 2 boys behind me wondered where they went. We guessed that maybe it was a CM entrance, or went into some back room..they thought they would be funny and knocked on the doorsand to our surprise we got a knock back.  We all laughed about it.  It totally shocked us.

Once we got in and queued around inside the building we came across those same doors.  They just entered into the queue area.so of course I encouraged them to knock again and scare some people on the outside. 

I took a few pictures while in line.but I didnt have the good lens for dark pictures with me, so they are just blah pictures.




































I think it took about 45 minutes before we actually got to board our boat


























At one point in the ride there is a drunk pirate leaning off to the side with a bottle of rum and says  here kitty kitty kitty.  We just love that.  Skips brother is a big rum drinker (way to much actually) and he has this fascination with cats.  I kid you not when I say we have 70- 100 barn cats running around the place.  Dave has a couple of favoritesusually the most disgusting onesand he just loves them up and I swear he would sleep with them if his wife let him.  So we wanted to get a picture of that guy, but I couldnt. It was too dark and I couldnt get a focus on it.  But we laughed so hardand Skip said it probably needed the audio anyways to make it better.
















I just love this ride. Its my all-time favorite.  I feel like a little kid with big eyes going through it. I get that special Disney feeling when I ride it.  I think it just always brings back my first trip to WDW when I was about 4 and its one of the few rides I remember riding.

We headed out through the gift shop looking at a few things as we went and saw Pirate Goofy signing, but Claire had no interest to wait in his line.




*


----------



## mom2rtk

Now stop it....... you're making me want to be on Pirates right now! 

But man....... 45 minutes........ did the park feel THAT busy? Remind me again what date and day of the week you were there.


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> Now stop it....... you're making me want to be on Pirates right now!
> 
> But man....... 45 minutes........ did the park feel THAT busy? Remind me again what date and day of the week you were there.



March 29th...right in the prime of spring break   But we did have a fun day...and a long day


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> March 29th...right in the prime of spring break   But we did have a fun day...and a long day



Well, I'd have gone too, in spite of spring break. (I just wanted to put the crowd In the grand scheme of things, a surprise Day at Disney is grand no matter how you slice it!  I still think it's pretty cool that after all you went through getting a vacation worked out....... you still ended up at Disney!


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I'd have gone too, in spite of spring break. (I just wanted to put the crowd In the grand scheme of things, a surprise Day at Disney is grand no matter how you slice it!  I still think it's pretty cool that after all you went through getting a vacation worked out....... you still ended up at Disney!



I know..Skip was determined not too... then wondered why we weren't going...then it turnd into a full day...with lots of side trips there too.


----------



## englishrose47

Great pix of one of my favorite rides !!! First time we ever rode it I didn't tell Judy and kids about the "little" drop and I caught holy heck for that ommission !!


----------



## dizneeat

45 minutes to ride POTC??????? Did I say before that you are ONE brave lady? 
While I really LOVE the ride, I really do not want to queue up for it for too long (which is 10 minutes ) - and I usually get in the left line! It seems to be a tad shorter. 

Oh, and btw - I love the story about your rum and cat loving brother in law.


----------



## Moodyzblu

Great POTC pics .. that's a hard place to get good pics !


----------



## annmarieda

For not having a good lens... you really got amazing pictures of POTC!  I too love that ride.  One of my favorites!!!


----------



## Caretames1

Pirates is my favorite too, and my favorite scenes are; 

the hairy legged pirate ( too hairy if you ask me!)

the woman chasing the man in circles with her broom,( I have felt like doing that once or twice)

Jack Sparrow in the barrel popping up( the resemblance to Johnny Depp is amazing)

The jail scene, with the men trying to get the dog to come closer. (Kadence didn't notice the keys the first time we rode and asked if they were going to eat the dog!)


Any day at Disney is got to be better than a day at home!


----------



## Tinkermom76

OMG 45 min to ride POTC  I have never seen anything like that, in fact I don't think I have ever seen it say anything other than 10min and that usually means just walking through


----------



## Kathy Jetson

We always try to get the sword out too. River was very interested in the pictures of Claire trying to get it out. I guess he was trying to see if she knew another way to get it out It seems like whenever we get home I read about someone who just pulled it out right before we got there or just after we left.

I wish my Pirates pictures came out half as good as yours. I had no luck with inside pictures this time. I think I probably took 50 pics on Pirates and didn't get hardly anything I could use. I love Pirates too I even went on it a couple times by myself this time while my mom and River went to Tom Sawyer's Island.


----------



## mickeystoontown

OMG! I've never had a 45 minute wait for Pirates of the Caribbean.  I think the longest wait time I've ever seen posted was 20 minutes and it only took us about 15 minutes to board.

Your pictures turned out great!  Mine are always pitiful excuses.


----------



## jenseib

englishrose47 said:


> Great pix of one of my favorite rides !!! First time we ever rode it I didn't tell Judy and kids about the "little" drop and I caught holy heck for that ommission !!



I almost always forget about that drop too.  It's always a bit bigger than I remember too.  



dizneeat said:


> 45 minutes to ride POTC??????? Did I say before that you are ONE brave lady?
> While I really LOVE the ride, I really do not want to queue up for it for too long (which is 10 minutes ) - and I usually get in the left line! It seems to be a tad shorter.
> 
> Oh, and btw - I love the story about your rum and cat loving brother in law.



Yep...I told you that you wouldn't want to know how long we waited.    It was like that for all the rides though, so if we wanted to ride something...we had to suffer the lines...and since we only had 1 day, we just went with the flow.
BIL is out drinking rum right now at the barn. Sunday nights several guys come over for beer (or rum) and sit out and talk tractor pulling or whatever other boring stuff they can think of.  Someone brought a bunch of chicken from a party out for them to eat, and when I was last out there , there was about 50 cats growling at each other competing for scraps.



Moodyzblu said:


> Great POTC pics .. that's a hard place to get good pics !




thanks...it is hard.  My one lens does a better job...but this one actually did a semi decent one.



annmarieda said:


> For not having a good lens... you really got amazing pictures of POTC!  I too love that ride.  One of my favorites!!!



thanks. I just want perfect pictures...and it's so hard to do.



Caretames1 said:


> Pirates is my favorite too, and my favorite scenes are;
> 
> the hairy legged pirate ( too hairy if you ask me!)
> 
> the woman chasing the man in circles with her broom,( I have felt like doing that once or twice)
> 
> Jack Sparrow in the barrel popping up( the resemblance to Johnny Depp is amazing)
> 
> The jail scene, with the men trying to get the dog to come closer. (Kadence didn't notice the keys the first time we rode and asked if they were going to eat the dog!)
> 
> 
> Any day at Disney is got to be better than a day at home!



I love all those scenes too.  Too funny about Kadence.  I don't think dog would be too good...but I guess if you are starving...it would do. 

I loved in the 1st movie how they replayed that scene. 
Claire swears that Captain Jack is real....and he does look real.



Tinkermom76 said:


> OMG 45 min to ride POTC  I have never seen anything like that, in fact I don't think I have ever seen it say anything other than 10min and that usually means just walking through



Years ago when I took Michael and Paige we had some waits like that...but haven't since and I kind of thought they no longer existed for the most part...i was wrong!



Kathy Jetson said:


> We always try to get the sword out too. River was very interested in the pictures of Claire trying to get it out. I guess he was trying to see if she knew another way to get it out It seems like whenever we get home I read about someone who just pulled it out right before we got there or just after we left.
> 
> I wish my Pirates pictures came out half as good as yours. I had no luck with inside pictures this time. I think I probably took 50 pics on Pirates and didn't get hardly anything I could use. I love Pirates too I even went on it a couple times by myself this time while my mom and River went to Tom Sawyer's Island.



If he knows any moves to get that sword out...she would love to know as well.   I swear a lot of my dis friends have pulled it out...but we never are lucky.
I took many more...but most were just too bad to post. And I just wanted to enjoy it so I wasn't taking great care at them either.



mickeystoontown said:


> OMG! I've never had a 45 minute wait for Pirates of the Caribbean.  I think the longest wait time I've ever seen posted was 20 minutes and it only took us about 15 minutes to board.
> 
> Your pictures turned out great!  Mine are always pitiful excuses.



I hope I don't have to wait that long again. I have been in line that long before...but it's been over 15 years.  You know it's crowed when you wait 45 minutes for pirates.


----------



## MEK

I think your pictures on POTC turned out really well.  I looked at them before I left for work.  I managed to get a few decent ones this trip, but I still couldn't get the wenches.  Darn wenches!  I got one of the kitty but I think it was probably not too great.  Have to go back and look.  Love the "here kitty, kitty" story.  If I ever started drinking heavily that could be me, but I only have 3 cats, not a barn full!


----------



## jenseib

MEK said:


> I think your pictures on POTC turned out really well.  I looked at them before I left for work.  I managed to get a few decent ones this trip, but I still couldn't get the wenches.  Darn wenches!  I got one of the kitty but I think it was probably not too great.  Have to go back and look.  Love the "here kitty, kitty" story.  If I ever started drinking heavily that could be me, but I only have 3 cats, not a barn full!



Ohh. if you have it...I might print it out for him on paper...just to show him.  We told him about it and he smiled.  LOL


----------



## natebenma

I like your pictures from Pirates.  The one of the treasure room at the end is awesome!

Great story about your BIL- Rum.  Cats.  What's not to love???

45 minutes!  Pirates is usually the ride you can go on while waiting for something else (FP for Big Thunder or Jungle Cruise) to come due.  But I can sympathize.  We had a 30 minute wait during a rainstorm during the class trip since the outdoor rides were down.


----------



## jenseib

natebenma said:


> I like your pictures from Pirates.  The one of the treasure room at the end is awesome!
> 
> Great story about your BIL- Rum.  Cats.  What's not to love???
> 
> 45 minutes!  Pirates is usually the ride you can go on while waiting for something else (FP for Big Thunder or Jungle Cruise) to come due.  But I can sympathize.  We had a 30 minute wait during a rainstorm during the class trip since the outdoor rides were down.



I do like that one too.
It was awful having to wait knowing this isn't a ride I normally have to wait for...but if we wanted to ride anything...that was what we had to do...and we just went with the flow and sucked it up.


----------



## jenseib

*We decided to see how long the line for Splash Mountain was.






It was 110 minutes…we’ll pass for now.

I took a shot of Big Thunder Mountain Railroad as it was getting refurbed.






And then we got a treat.











And I made the decision to go over to Tom Sawyers Island.  Something I hadn’t done since Michael and Paige were little and I thought it would be nice to take Claire over to check it out.

We boarded our raft and it was hot..and we were jammed packed on that little thing…and then we had to wait for  the boat to go around before we could cross.











It was just so hot and sweaty and Claire's ice-cream was melting fast.  I think Skip finished it up.  And we had a young couple who were all over each other. The girl was hanging on the guy like her life depended on it. It just really bugged me. She was just stroking his back with her fingernails and it was like a suggestive way…hard to describe…but it was more than I wanted to see and I couldn’t understand how they weren’t about to pass out from the heat. Probably because I was so hot and standing right up next to them is why it bothered me…any other time I might not have even noticed it.

We made it to the island…and I think it got 20 degrees hotter over there.











We just kind of wandered a bit.






Claire found a cave with some jewels.






And was very excited to run along the paths.






Skip and I found it boring pretty quickly on, but Claire did enjoy it, so we let her run around a bit….and I took some pictures.































You could get some different views of things from the island….that was nice.











We made our way to the fort and Claire took off exploring. Skip found a spot to sit…with many other adults.  I was surprised how little they had available for sitting. Most parents were leaning on a wall or converting something to sit on….they need many more benches here.
I explored too and took a few pictures.



















*


----------



## jenseib

*I decided to try some artsy shots and have different focus points.
















And a couple of more artsy shots.











I had some dirty looks from kids when I was waiting my turn to get to the gun and cannon.  LOL


























I actually lost Claire for a bit…and was scared. I asked Skip if he saw her and he said no…and I kept walking through the fort and couldn’t find her. She had been in there the whole time….we were just not in the same area at the same time and it kind of freaked me out a bit that it would be easy for kids to leave and no one would ever noticed.











We had had enough of the island…it was just too dang hot and though Claire liked it, I don’t like spending time at Disney doing this kind of run around play for too long.  She got some energy out and that was good.






We had to wait for the raft again.











Another boat was coming around.





















We loaded and we had a captain change too.






The lovey dovey couple were with us again on the return ride…this time I think the heat got to them as well and they weren’t so touchy feely. They are sitting right on the other side of this sign. And I’m sure they are a very nice couple…but it was hot and I hate being crammed up next to people.




*


----------



## Caretames1

We haven't been to the Island either, it always seems to get pushed aside. Maybe in Nov... I know if the Fantasy land expansion is open, we'll be spending loads of time there.

There are those artsy photos! I love doing that, it can change up a picture so differently. I still can't decide which ones I like better!


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> We haven't been to the Island either, it always seems to get pushed aside. Maybe in Nov... I know if the Fantasy land expansion is open, we'll be spending loads of time there.
> 
> There are those artsy photos! I love doing that, it can change up a picture so differently. I still can't decide which ones I like better!



I do suggest going over at least once and take a look and it does give you some different pictures.  It's just not super exciting...at least to me. I do remember Michael and Paige liking it over there in the Fort too.


----------



## englishrose47

Have to agree about Tom Sawyer Island it really is fun for kids , but for adults once in awhile is plenty!!!


----------



## annmarieda

I always like the island...even thought it is always the HOTTEST ride there and yes, like 20 degrees hotter once there. 

As alway.... great pics


----------



## jenseib

englishrose47 said:


> Have to agree about Tom Sawyer Island it really is fun for kids , but for adults once in awhile is plenty!!!



they need a little something more for adults there. Some benches (maybe a beer...I know not allowed at MK...)



annmarieda said:


> I always like the island...even thought it is always the HOTTEST ride there and yes, like 20 degrees hotter once there.
> 
> As alway.... great pics



I wonder why it's so hot over there...no air cirulating I guess. I am glad we experienced it with Claire, but I won't be rushing back anytime soon.


----------



## mom2rtk

We went over to Tom Sawyer Island on our last trip for the first time. Probably our last time too....... I left thinking we must have missed something.......

And it was really hot on that boat ride over....... in DECEMBER! Can't even imagine what it's like the rest of the year.........


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Cats fighting for scraps! I could just picture that so funny!

One of my GDs pulled the sword out of the stone. There was no recognition of her doing it. DH saw a little boy pull it out just a little later. You know when it's going to pull up because it easily pulls straight up.

When we used to go to WDW when the kids were small was mostly early June or spring break. The wait times were ungodly. You couldn't ride much in day, also no fast passes.


----------



## petals

I don't think we've ever done Tom Sawyers Island either.


----------



## francis6306

Yay! Caught up over here too! 

Skip was just shocked that you listened to him when he said he didn't want to go to Disney.  Probably didn't expect you to really plan a trip without Disney in there Corey does stuff like that to me.  Says he doesn't want something and then low and behold- he's SHOCKED if we don't do something.  

We didn't ride POTC last time. I'm hoping to ride it next time.  I think Catie will be too small to care and Cortlyn will be old enough to talk about it so it won't be scary HOPEFULLY!!! 

I want to take the girls to the island in Nov! I think they would both really enjoy wandering around over there!!!


----------



## mickeystoontown

At least Claire had a good time on the island.  We went to Disney for years and years before venturing over there.  While we do enjoy getting away from the hustle and bustle of the park, we only go to the island every year or two.


----------



## stephielela

We took Jack over once, he had a good time but it was SO HOT!  Plus I think I heard they stopped doing the paintbrush thing?


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> We went over to Tom Sawyer Island on our last trip for the first time. Probably our last time too....... I left thinking we must have missed something.......
> 
> And it was really hot on that boat ride over....... in DECEMBER! Can't even imagine what it's like the rest of the year.........



LOL...yeah...not super exciting...but something to do every so often. They need to do a little updating over there.



Wicket's Mom said:


> Cats fighting for scraps! I could just picture that so funny!
> 
> One of my GDs pulled the sword out of the stone. There was no recognition of her doing it. DH saw a little boy pull it out just a little later. You know when it's going to pull up because it easily pulls straight up.
> 
> When we used to go to WDW when the kids were small was mostly early June or spring break. The wait times were ungodly. You couldn't ride much in day, also no fast passes.



Claire would just be so happy to accomplish that feat of pulling it out.

Thats how it was back when I took Paige and Michael too. long waits and no fast passes...but we survived.



petals said:


> I don't think we've ever done Tom Sawyers Island either.



I can see you Mum over there....  She would be thrilled. 



francis6306 said:


> Yay! Caught up over here too!
> 
> Skip was just shocked that you listened to him when he said he didn't want to go to Disney.  Probably didn't expect you to really plan a trip without Disney in there Corey does stuff like that to me.  Says he doesn't want something and then low and behold- he's SHOCKED if we don't do something.
> 
> We didn't ride POTC last time. I'm hoping to ride it next time.  I think Catie will be too small to care and Cortlyn will be old enough to talk about it so it won't be scary HOPEFULLY!!!
> 
> I want to take the girls to the island in Nov! I think they would both really enjoy wandering around over there!!!



I am behind once again too.. I know the feeling. I was gone most of the day today and came home to over 200 emails...most of them notifications from my Nov facebook group. Those girls can Talk!!!!!!  I cleared most of those out and now tackling the Dis.

You must give Pirates a try. Claire had a few years where she was slightly scared of it...but that was one ride I made her ride and she never cried or anything and always liked it after.



mickeystoontown said:


> At least Claire had a good time on the island.  We went to Disney for years and years before venturing over there.  While we do enjoy getting away from the hustle and bustle of the park, we only go to the island every year or two.



Yes..it was definitely quieter over there. But sooo hot. I am glad we did it...but I don't think I'll be back anytime soon unless Claire requests it.



stephielela said:


> We took Jack over once, he had a good time but it was SO HOT!  Plus I think I heard they stopped doing the paintbrush thing?



i had read they did away with that too.


----------



## jenseib

*We werent sure if they were training someone or just moving a raft aroundbut this empty one was off to the side of the main crossway.


























And where did we go nextthe smoking section.






I became real familiar with several of these areas on this day.
















Claire and I then headed off to find a bathroom while Skip stopped to get a drink.
















We then decided to ride Haunted mansion since it was right there. Again the line was fairly long, but it moved pretty fast.














































We did skip the interactive queue.  I am not sure how that works really. It seems like you lose your place in line when you go that way, while in the regular line you keep moving.  Maybe I am missing something?

The ride was funwe didnt have switching heads in the hitchhiking ghost area like I did last summer. I forget actually what did happen, but we laughed and loved it.Maybe our heads got bigger?











Believe it or notit was time for another smoke break.  LOL. So off through Fantasyland we went.*


----------



## jenseib

*I saw the crane in action so I took a quick shot.






And I kept moving. Skip then said Jen, Quick take a picture of that.  So I looked up and this is what I saw.the newest, greatest Fantasyland ride.
















I sure wish I had my telephoto lens for that. WE all were laughing and lots of jokes were made.

The smoking section is right near the castle, so I took several more shots.


























And then we headed towards Pooh.






This is another shot I wish I had my telephoto lens as well. I actually cropped it down for the look I wanted, but its not sharp.














































The people in front of us were kind of annoying. They kind of acted like the line was theirs and a little loud and annoying.  It consisted mostly of adults and they were playing a little too rough with the interactive queue things.


























Claire enjoyed running around and playing, but she would keep looking back at me to be sure she could see me still..Skip did walk out there with her and kept a closer eye on her as well.




*


----------



## dizneeat

Caught up here again too!

You will not lose your place in line IF you use the interactive queue at the Haunted Mansion. They are kind of 2 lines now,which join again at the turnstiles. 

Oh my! You had me in stitches about the crane ride! 
We experienced the interactive queue at Winnie the Pooh last summer during our tour and it is pretty fun!


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> Caught up here again too!
> 
> You will not lose your place in line IF you use the interactive queue at the Haunted Mansion. They are kind of 2 lines now,which join again at the turnstiles.
> 
> Oh my! You had me in stitches about the crane ride!
> We experienced the interactive queue at Winnie the Pooh last summer during our tour and it is pretty fun!



Thanks....I just wanted to get on that ride fast...and we were too hot to try it out...mostly because our line just kept moving too.  But maybe next year we'll stop and smell the dead roses!  

I swear that is one of the funniest things I ever saw. We all just kind of stood there ....waiting for a guy to open the door and realize they were moving it with him in there using it.


----------



## francis6306

That's an AWESOME shot of the crane in action!!! 

Cortlyn enjoyed what little time we spent in the Pooh que I think we had very little wait, but there were people behind us, so we didn't let her play too long.


----------



## mom2rtk

francis6306 said:


> That's an AWESOME shot of the crane in action!!!
> 
> Cortlyn enjoyed what little time we spent in the Pooh que I think we had very little wait, but there were people behind us, so we didn't let her play too long.



LOL!

You mentioned the crane shot (remember what was hanging from that crane) and Pooh queue..........

........ and I thought you were talking about a new ride!


----------



## englishrose47

Great update and tell Skip I know the Castle smoking area well !!!!!


----------



## jenseib

francis6306 said:


> That's an AWESOME shot of the crane in action!!!
> 
> Cortlyn enjoyed what little time we spent in the Pooh que I think we had very little wait, but there were people behind us, so we didn't let her play too long.



It was just so funny to see....not something you would think you would see at WDW.



mom2rtk said:


> LOL!
> 
> You mentioned the crane shot (remember what was hanging from that crane) and Pooh queue..........
> 
> ........ and I thought you were talking about a new ride!







englishrose47 said:


> Great update and tell Skip I know the Castle smoking area well !!!!!



I do too...but Skip knows it better than me.. I think he would hang out there all day.


----------



## Caretames1

I think if I was in a port-a-potty that high in the air, I'd NEED it! 

We had weird people in our Pooh queue in Jan. The kids were playing around, and when they tried to get back in line with us, the people behind us were grumbling about line jumpers.
Isn't it built for just that? Let the kids play, and then get back in line to ride? UGH, it wasn't as if we took up extra spaces on the ride!


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> I think if I was in a port-a-potty that high in the air, I'd NEED it!
> 
> We had weird people in our Pooh queue in Jan. The kids were playing around, and when they tried to get back in line with us, the people behind us were grumbling about line jumpers.
> Isn't it built for just that? Let the kids play, and then get back in line to ride? UGH, it wasn't as if we took up extra spaces on the ride!



exactly!  

Yeah..I think it's to keep people entertained. Why else would it be there...some people don't get it I guess. Those people would have a fit on the Forbidden journey because you get out of line and go to the lockers and then just come back in and go...You definietely do not get the same spot back in line.


----------



## Beth D

OMG! I just snorted when I saw your crane pic!  My DH would totally point that out as well...

We've never been to the island either.  One of these days...

The only good thing about waiting so long for POTC is that it's nice and cool inside there once you get past the doors! And of course Captain Jack!


----------



## jenseib

Beth D said:


> OMG! I just snorted when I saw your crane pic!  My DH would totally point that out as well...
> 
> We've never been to the island either.  One of these days...
> 
> The only good thing about waiting so long for POTC is that it's nice and cool inside there once you get past the doors! And of course Captain Jack!





Yes, it was a nice break from the heat!


----------



## petals

Are there lots of Canons and guns on Tom Sawyer Island for Momma to shoot me with. She'd like it then  She won't come to Disney anymore she says she's had enough of it... I really think I'm adopted. That leaves only my two nieces and me that like the disney parks 

Luvin all your updates. Your pics are fab


----------



## jenseib

petals said:


> Are there lots of Canons and guns on Tom Sawyer Island for Momma to shoot me with. She'd like it then  She won't come to Disney anymore she says she's had enough of it... I really think I'm adopted. That leaves only my two nieces and me that like the disney parks
> 
> Luvin all your updates. Your pics are fab



LOL..Too funny.


----------



## jenseib

*Claire really enjoyed the interactive play while waiting.































Claire really concentrated hard at making her bee follow along.











When we got to the end she wondered what to do. (She wasn’t getting good examples from the people in front of us). I told her to hand it off to whoever was waiting on the other side, and she did it so nicely.
















This wall made me cringe. She loved it…but I just kept thinking about how many other people have touched it…she was doused with hand sanitizer afterwards.











Another look over to Fantasyland.











While waiting in line, we had some people ask where Claire got her dress. I would love to tell them about my dear Dis friend Janet…but Claire thinks that Mrs. Claus made it….so that is the answer I had to give when she was around.






Time to ride!


























And a few shots in the gift shop….soooo cute!














*


----------



## Tinkermom76

I had so much fun playing in the interactive queue when I was there in Feb! and I didn't have my kids with me 

I should get you Dis Friend Janet to make me a dress for Emma!


----------



## MEK

Wow.  I got pretty far behind.

I have yet to experience the interactive queue of Pooh.  I am so going there in October, no matter what.

I love your picture of the newest ride in Fantasyland.    That's hysterical.  Did they really need to pick it 100 feet off the ground to move it?  Too funny.

Your pics from TSI are excellent.  You got some really cool shots.  I love going over there to take pics.  Too bad BTMMR was under refurb, although you got some cool pics of the guys working on the track.

I know I told you this before - but I love Clarie's dress.  She has the cutest clothes.


----------



## mom2rtk

Hey, I could do a lot worse than be compared with Mrs. Claus! I'm honored. 

And I'm just thrilled to bits that the dress got to enjoy the day in the MK with you guys!


----------



## petals

jenseib said:


> *
> This wall made me cringe. She loved itbut I just kept thinking about how many other people have touched itshe was doused with hand sanitizer afterwards.*



I loled at this. Nice to see someone thinks the same. I did the touching the wall but I couldn't help think how unhygenic it was because of how many other people touch it so after the ride was straight to the bathroom to wash my hands!


----------



## Caretames1

I felt the same way about the wall when the girls were playing with it! 

Out came the antibacterial wipes after that as well! I have a big gross out factor to handrails, door handles, and drinking fountains. 


Janet's dresses should have cards to hand out!


----------



## mousetravel

Love the Pooh interactive area! 
When we went, we had fastpasses for it and by-passed that area, so we didn't get to play! Looked fun, though!


----------



## englishrose47

Looks like Claire was having a GREAT time !!!!


----------



## jenseib

Tinkermom76 said:


> I had so much fun playing in the interactive queue when I was there in Feb! and I didn't have my kids with me
> 
> I should get you Dis Friend Janet to make me a dress for Emma!



It was a really cute area...and I'll admit...I did a little playing too.  



MEK said:


> Wow.  I got pretty far behind.
> 
> I have yet to experience the interactive queue of Pooh.  I am so going there in October, no matter what.
> 
> I love your picture of the newest ride in Fantasyland.    That's hysterical.  Did they really need to pick it 100 feet off the ground to move it?  Too funny.
> 
> Your pics from TSI are excellent.  You got some really cool shots.  I love going over there to take pics.  Too bad BTMMR was under refurb, although you got some cool pics of the guys working on the track.
> 
> I know I told you this before - but I love Clarie's dress.  She has the cutest clothes.



Thats so true...why did they have to lift it that high to move it.  
It was a nice picture taking opportunity over on the island...and I did get to see those construction guys. 
I really love this dress too. It will be making a trip down with us in Nov as well.



mom2rtk said:


> Hey, I could do a lot worse than be compared with Mrs. Claus! I'm honored.
> 
> And I'm just thrilled to bits that the dress got to enjoy the day in the MK with you guys!



Maybe we should call you Janet Claus! We so many compliments about it all day long.



petals said:


> I loled at this. Nice to see someone thinks the same. I did the touching the wall but I couldn't help think how unhygenic it was because of how many other people touch it so after the ride was straight to the bathroom to wash my hands!



I have a little sanitizer bottle attached to my camera bag.  Some areas are so gross. And we sure don't need to get sick at Disney...we've had that happen a couple of times...and it's not fun.



Caretames1 said:


> I felt the same way about the wall when the girls were playing with it!
> 
> Out came the antibacterial wipes after that as well! I have a big gross out factor to handrails, door handles, and drinking fountains.
> 
> 
> Janet's dresses should have cards to hand out!



We should take wipes and just run them along the handrails as wel wait in line.  

I thought of that too. If I had cards...I could sjut say this is where you can get the dress..  



*********** said:


> Love the Pooh interactive area!
> When we went, we had fastpasses for it and by-passed that area, so we didn't get to play! Looked fun, though!



I think this was really the first time we had time to play in it. I think last year we rode pooh late at night, so we just walked by everything and got right on.



englishrose47 said:


> Looks like Claire was having a GREAT time !!!!



She was having a great time. Sometimes she doesn't realize how lucky she is. Not many kids in our area have been to Disney as many times as she has...plus a few other things/ places.  I do hope we are creating good memories for her.


----------



## natebenma

jenseib said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love this picture with the woman's reflection in the glass.  Or is she looking through from the other side?  I can't tell.  (ETA: no legs.  it's a reflection)

I appreciate all of your great pictures from Tom Sawyer's Island.  Not my favorite attraction either.  When we go in July it is super hot!  But my youngest son really loves it there, especially using the rifles in the fort to shoot the BTM train as it goes by.

I'm glad that you were able to experience Haunted Mansion and Pooh without too much hassle.  

Regarding the Honey Wall.  It is bad enough that they are encouraging people to put their nasty hands all over the thing, but I couldn't believe this:  








"What fun to make art you can eat" ???  Are they encouraging people to lick this thing?

EWWWWWW!!!!   


Love your shot of the crane and the new "installation".  A little dose of reality in Fantasyland.


.


----------



## jenseib

natebenma said:


> I love this picture with the woman's reflection in the glass.  Or is she looking through from the other side?  I can't tell.  (ETA: no legs.  it's a reflection)
> 
> I appreciate all of your great pictures from Tom Sawyer's Island.  Not my favorite attraction either.  When we go in July it is super hot!  But my youngest son really loves it there, especially using the rifles in the fort to shoot the BTM train as it goes by.
> 
> I'm glad that you were able to experience Haunted Mansion and Pooh without too much hassle.
> 
> Regarding the Honey Wall.  It is bad enough that they are encouraging people to put their nasty hands all over the thing, but I couldn't believe this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What fun to make art you can eat" ???  Are they encouraging people to lick this thing?
> 
> EWWWWWW!!!!
> 
> 
> Love your shot of the crane and the new "installation".  A little dose of reality in Fantasyland.
> 
> 
> .



Reflection....or is it a ghost?  

I have to say...even the honey wall felt sticky and gross.  
I did warn Claire not to try and lick it.   We had a licking incident with a bus pole a few years ago...and she ended up sick the next day.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> Reflection....or is it a ghost?
> 
> I have to say...even the honey wall felt sticky and gross.
> I did warn Claire not to try and lick it.   We had a licking incident with a bus pole a few years ago...and she ended up sick the next day.



Ewwwwww.........

That which does not kill us makes us stronger, right???? 

Show her the scene in "Christmas Story" where he licks the flag pole and it freezes there!


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> Ewwwwww.........
> 
> That which does not kill us makes us stronger, right????
> 
> Show her the scene in "Christmas Story" where he licks the flag pole and it freezes there!



She has seen it...and I really think she wanted to give it a try and see if that works too.


----------



## stephielela

Ugh what is it about kids!?  They are so wierd about licking stuff, Jack is the same way!  It grosses me out just thinking about it!


----------



## jenseib

stephielela said:


> Ugh what is it about kids!?  They are so wierd about licking stuff, Jack is the same way!  It grosses me out just thinking about it!



I know...it's so gross!


----------



## Kathy Jetson

We always go to Tom Sawyer's Island River really likes it. I like the animatronics in the fort and the caves and after that I'm done but we stay there because River likes everything about it. This year I hurt my foot really bad and there was no way I was going to walk all over that island and all over the rest of the park too so my mom took him to the island and I got to go ride Pirates by myself

We did the interactive queue at HM you could do it as slow or as fast as you wanted or just do some of it and then walk out. We really liked it.

Maybe they were testing that potty for part of the new NextGen stuff everything will be interactive even going to the restroom!

We rode Pooh pretty late and there was no line so we all went to the interactive  stuff and played with it. I had to drag River out.


----------



## jenseib

Kathy Jetson said:


> We always go to Tom Sawyer's Island River really likes it. I like the animatronics in the fort and the caves and after that I'm done but we stay there because River likes everything about it. This year I hurt my foot really bad and there was no way I was going to walk all over that island and all over the rest of the park too so my mom took him to the island and I got to go ride Pirates by myself
> 
> We did the interactive queue at HM you could do it as slow or as fast as you wanted or just do some of it and then walk out. We really liked it.
> 
> Maybe they were testing that potty for part of the new NextGen stuff everything will be interactive even going to the restroom!
> 
> We rode Pooh pretty late and there was no line so we all went to the interactive  stuff and played with it. I had to drag River out.



The next gen potty's...too funny!  

I do love the iteractive stuff....my worry is that with so many people playing with it daily...will it last and stay in good shape? You know how things start out cute and after 5 years look so crappy and don't work properly. Hopefully Disney keeps up with the maintanance and keeps it fresh.


----------



## jenseib

*I decided we should head over and check out the new Dumbo location. I believe it had only opened maybe 2 weeks before we arrived. I was excited to see the new location.

I took pictures along the way.









































The ground is even themedso cute.
















I think the line was about 30 minutesmaybe lessbut for Dumbothat isnt too bad, so we hopped in line.






And of course I took pictures while we waited.





















You are not going to believe this.but we had another Non-english speaking family behind usthe ones that make you feel like they want to jump in front of you in line.  I swear they were constantly breathing down the back of my neck.  They had 2 little ones that kept running up in the line too. I know its hard to waitI hate waiting toobut I guess I have been fairly lucky that all my kids learned early on that if you want to rideyou wait patientlywell you wait.  LOL
Again it was hotand I just hate people right up against my backside. I will move as soon as the people in front of me do.





















More ground theming.











If you flick through these next 3 fastyou will see the car in motion.  LOL














*


----------



## Caretames1

jenseib said:


> We should take wipes and just run them along the handrails as we wait in line.



Is it weird that I have thought of that? Kadence is a pro at the paper towel door handle grab, and the foot toilet flush!




Must have been strange riding Dumbo in a different location! I can't wait to see it all.


I'm starting to think you must have that special something that makes people want to be near you! If you could only figure out how to repulse them.... 

It would be a great super power!


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> Is it weird that I have thought of that? Kadence is a pro at the paper towel door handle grab, and the foot toilet flush!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have been strange riding Dumbo in a different location! I can't wait to see it all.
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think you must have that special something that makes people want to be near you! If you could only figure out how to repulse them....
> 
> It would be a great super power!



Claire is a pro at just not flushing! 

I think I stink good!


----------



## Caretames1

jenseib said:


> Claire is a pro at just not flushing!



I shouldn't laugh, but Kadence "forgets" to way more than she should!



jenseib said:


> I think I stink good!



Maybe it's time to wear a slightly more odorous scent!


----------



## Tinkermom76

I can't wait to see the new Dumbo and Barnstormer in 81 days!!!!!


----------



## Beth D

Maybe that's it --- you smell too good! 

Does the honey wall actually feel like honey is dripping down it?  I could see DS wanting to lick it.  He's one of THOSE kids, the one who put his mouth on everything...


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> I shouldn't laugh, but Kadence "forgets" to way more than she should!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time to wear a slightly more odorous scent!







Tinkermom76 said:


> I can't wait to see the new Dumbo and Barnstormer in 81 days!!!!!



wooohooo!  



Beth D said:


> Maybe that's it --- you smell too good!
> 
> Does the honey wall actually feel like honey is dripping down it?  I could see DS wanting to lick it.  He's one of THOSE kids, the one who put his mouth on everything...



Thats it...I smell like roses...all the time.  

the honey wall is pretty smooth.


----------



## natebenma

Really great pictures of the new Dumbo section and new Fantasyland preview.

I have a confession-  never stepped foot in MickeysToonTown, never rode Goofy and I've never been on Dumbo!  



I don't see it happening anytime soon, with a teen and a tween boys.


----------



## jenseib

natebenma said:


> Really great pictures of the new Dumbo section and new Fantasyland preview.
> 
> I have a confession-  never stepped foot in MickeysToonTown, never rode Goofy and I've never been on Dumbo!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it happening anytime soon, with a teen and a tween boys.



You gotta ride Dumbo!!!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

I was over a month behind!  Still in Universal!   Hoop Dee Doo looks like so much fun, it's been on my list forever, I think Henry would love it.

You guys got quite a bit done at MK despite the crowds!  How was the food at Pinocchio's?  We ate there a few years ago and it was awful and haven't been back since.  I'm tempted to try it again.  I sure wish they had something more authentic to the area there versus pizza!


----------



## jenseib

brookelizabeth said:


> I was over a month behind!  Still in Universal!   Hoop Dee Doo looks like so much fun, it's been on my list forever, I think Henry would love it.
> 
> You guys got quite a bit done at MK despite the crowds!  How was the food at Pinocchio's?  We ate there a few years ago and it was awful and haven't been back since.  I'm tempted to try it again.  I sure wish they had something more authentic to the area there versus pizza!



Skip said his sandwich was good, and our chicken tenders were just like all the rest on property...good, but not something to write home about.  The chocolate cake was NOT as good as I remembered from years past. So it was good to fill us up, but I won't be rushing to get back there.
Claire really loves HDDR. I am hoping she enjoys the Spirit of Aloha this year too for something different.


----------



## jenseib

*I am so sorry for the lack of updates lately. Time seems to be on fast forward and before I know it the day is over.
I am going to do a double update now though!*


----------



## jenseib

*Finally we got to hop in our elephants. I took a few more pictures before lift off.
















And we now are in the sky!






I was really trying to get pictures of the new Fantsayland.





















If I had been thinking though, I shouldve looked down and got some of the other Dumbo ride being built.
Sadly I thought of that while we were ending and this was the only picture I got of it.






We had a fun time. Im glad we rode it.
We debated on Goofys Barnstermer, but Claire said no. The line had gotten long, but she was adamant about not riding it as well.
So we headed off to the new bathrooms.






I took this picture because this is a brand new bathroom and already the hook had fallen off and it looks like they tried to put it back up with some sort of adhesive, but that obviously didnt work either.






We passed by Goofys Barnstomer and headed towards Tomorrowland.











I never had used this backside path before.











We came out not too far from a smoking section, so guess where Skip headed?

We also ran into a few characters.
















They were going back behind a stage, so we just sat for a few minutes at the smoking area.






And then we realized why they were heading that waythere was a show starting.






We sat a few minutes and relaxed.






Skip and Claire decided to go and ride the Tomorrowland Speedway. I didnt feel like waiting in the line, so I went and got myself a drink.






They called me and told me the wait was 40 minutes. I decided to give the Carrousel of Progress a try. They wouldnt let me on with a drink, so I roamed a bit while I finished it.









*


----------



## jenseib

*Some more roaming while I drink up this very large drink.











BURP!!!!!!!

Ok its all gone now. I headed back to COP and rode it for my very first time ever.  They said no pictures, so I actually followed the rules and didnt take any. It was just OK to me. I am glad I saw it, but wont make an effort to see it again.BUT I do think Claire would like it (Skip wouldnt), so we may try to fit it in again in Nov. so she can see it for her first time.

While in there I did silence my phone, but evidently that doesnt silence the direct connect beep, and it kept beeping over and over.  While we were going between scenes I quickly picked it up and said quietly that I am in a ride and Ill be out soon.

I guess their car ride went much faster than the posted time, so they headed to the TTA while they waited. So when I got out, I had to wait on them once again.






As you can see it was crazy crowded.

You can see Skips head here.






One thing I realized this dayEach day I would look for the color of shirt that Skip was wearing to locate him. Today was turquois.  Well it mustve been turquois day today, because sooooo many people wore that color. There were groups of people wearing that color.

Another gross moment.As I was waiting for them to come down I saw a couple coming down and they were very much in love..so much so that they were making out on the conveyer belt down.  Really, did they need to kiss that much right then and there?






I cant remember exactly what we did next,.well next was another smoke break for skip. but it involved heading towards Fantasyland again.









































I am now thinking this mightve been when we used our Peter Pan Fast passes.






I think it has to be when we used them.  Because the next stop was a smoking section and there is a time lapse in the pictures.











While we sat there, we tried talking Claire into Splash Mountain, she wasnt really for it, but no longer fighting it. So I sent Skip and Claire to the Country Bear Jamboree and I headed over to Splash to get FPs for later.  I had a little time to kill before my window opened for the next FP, so I explored a bit while waiting.


































*


----------



## rndmr2

Yay! A double update! Don't worry that you haven't updated in a while, it made me be not as far behind as I thought I'd be...  

Glad you got to see COP, sorry you didn't love it. I actually really like it but it is pretty nostalgic for me, too.


----------



## MEK

Darn - It didn't even occur to me that I could have tried out a new bathroom in June.  I pride myself on having visited just about every one in WDW.  

I love the path to Tomorrowland.  I have always thought that was the most peaceful part of the entire park.

Dumbo is a great place to take pictures, isn't it?  I might have to do the Dumbo Dash in October just for that reason.


----------



## MEK

jenseib said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love this!


----------



## jenseib

rndmr2 said:


> Yay! A double update! Don't worry that you haven't updated in a while, it made me be not as far behind as I thought I'd be...
> 
> Glad you got to see COP, sorry you didn't love it. I actually really like it but it is pretty nostalgic for me, too.



I can't promise another update soon.    So I figured let's do a big one now.
I can see how COP was great in its day, it just wasn't fabulous, but I also knew that going in. I know it brings back memories for many people, but since I never saw it, it didn't do that for me.  Also that it was a Walt project is really neat.



MEK said:


> Darn - It didn't even occur to me that I could have tried out a new bathroom in June.  I pride myself on having visited just about every one in WDW.
> 
> I love the path to Tomorrowland.  I have always thought that was the most peaceful part of the entire park.
> 
> Dumbo is a great place to take pictures, isn't it?  I might have to do the Dumbo Dash in October just for that reason.



 Yep a brand new set of bathrooms. And hardly a soul was in there.
I really want to check out Dumbo in the dark, because the pictures I have seen look so pretty.



MEK said:


> Love this!


----------



## vleeth

I so love your pics!

Do you remember how long the wait was for Pooh?  We usually go there soon after the park opens and it's a walk on...but looking at the new line stuff...I think I want to stand in line.  Wow that sounds silly.  But I know dd will enjoy as much as Claire did.


----------



## petals

luvin the update. 

I borrowed one of your earlier pics for my latest update hope ya don't mind


----------



## mickeystoontown

You know there's no need to apologize for the lack of updates.  Mine seem to get further and further apart.  Just so much stuff to do and so little time to do it.  

We don't go to the COP every trip but try to do it at least every other. While it's nto the most fascinating attraction, we do enjoy it.  

You and I do the same thing...track our men by their shirt color.  John has an orangey/rust colored Kilmanjaro Safari hat and it's pretty easy to spot so I like it when he wears it.


----------



## natebenma

Updates worth waiting for!!!

You are doing a great job going with the flow on a really crowded day.

Once again, I am enjoying your pictures from the area in Fantasy land with Dumbo and the Goofy coaster, since I never spend any time there. 

A little solo time is a nice thing, especially if it means skipping the Tomorrowland Speedway!  

Nice character pictures!

Where is that old fashioned, colorful kitchen in the window?


----------



## jenseib

vleeth said:


> I so love your pics!
> 
> Do you remember how long the wait was for Pooh?  We usually go there soon after the park opens and it's a walk on...but looking at the new line stuff...I think I want to stand in line.  Wow that sounds silly.  But I know dd will enjoy as much as Claire did.



Thanks for reading along... I am a huge picture taker.....a little obssessed actually!  
I can't remember but i would say at leat 30 minutes. It was march, in prime spring break season and it was very busy!!!! I sure hope Nov. is less crowded this year. We have a long trip ...the 2-14th, but part of it is on the Disney Dream. I can't wait for that trip....but I have so much to do before then...and I have a lot of work related things I need to finish up before I can even think about going. I am slowly but surely getting some stuff prepared early, but you can only do so much.
I have done some crafty projects, but I need to do some tie dye pillowcases...and I have been putting it off, but I should get those done too and get it out of the way.



petals said:


> luvin the update.
> 
> I borrowed one of your earlier pics for my latest update hope ya don't mind



I saw that and it's perfectly fine. I was amazed hw we got almost the exact shot, but how different it is.



mickeystoontown said:


> You know there's no need to apologize for the lack of updates.  Mine seem to get further and further apart.  Just so much stuff to do and so little time to do it.
> 
> We don't go to the COP every trip but try to do it at least every other. While it's nto the most fascinating attraction, we do enjoy it.
> 
> You and I do the same thing...track our men by their shirt color.  John has an orangey/rust colored Kilmanjaro Safari hat and it's pretty easy to spot so I like it when he wears it.



Yes. life is crazy...and I have decided I MUST lose weight. So I am trying to work out every day. (I haven't yet today...shame on me) I was going to work on photos yesterday, but photobucket was not my friend. So I gave up. Maybe later today I'll do some more.
Thats the only way to keep tabs on Skip...he tends to wander, so I have to keep an eye out for the shirt.


----------



## jenseib

*Yesterday was our 10 year anniversary. We didn't do anything special really. Very anti climatic. I know so many people who go all out...not my husband. It was just another day. We did go out to dinner to a favorite spot and Claire joined us. And when we got home, he headed out to the barn because his buddy was over and didn't come in till 11.  It was fine though as I did some catching up on the computer then!  

10 years ago yesterday...and 50 pounds lighter!




*


----------



## jenseib

natebenma said:


> Updates worth waiting for!!!
> 
> You are doing a great job going with the flow on a really crowded day.
> 
> Once again, I am enjoying your pictures from the area in Fantasy land with Dumbo and the Goofy coaster, since I never spend any time there.
> 
> A little solo time is a nice thing, especially if it means skipping the Tomorrowland Speedway!
> 
> Nice character pictures!
> 
> Where is that old fashioned, colorful kitchen in the window?



I think that is from the pooh store near Splash.


----------



## Beth D

We too did not care much for the COP.  Very ho-hum.  I guess seeing some of the new animatronics, you just wonder when they will freshen it up.   Same goes for the Country Bears.  Last time we saw that it was just awful!  I think I saw though that it's getting an update soon?

That is surprising that their line for the race way was short.  That line always seems the slowest out of anything in the MK!  

We do the same thing with shirt color too! Dress the boys in the brightest colors so Dad or son is easy to find!


----------



## dizneeat

You know Jen, there is one reason one loves the COP .... sit in the back row and do your 40 winks!  It is a neat cool, dark place to take a short nap in.  

I actually quite like it (not only for the nap part) but I can see where it gets old quickly. 

Love the update, and again .....


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!


----------



## jenseib

Beth D said:


> We too did not care much for the COP.  Very ho-hum.  I guess seeing some of the new animatronics, you just wonder when they will freshen it up.   Same goes for the Country Bears.  Last time we saw that it was just awful!  I think I saw though that it's getting an update soon?
> 
> That is surprising that their line for the race way was short.  That line always seems the slowest out of anything in the MK!
> 
> We do the same thing with shirt color too! Dress the boys in the brightest colors so Dad or son is easy to find!



I guess I heard hype about it from some and others said it was awful. It wasn't awful, I am glad I saw it...but not fabulous.
I don't like the Country Bears either. Skip loves it surprisingly, so I send the off together!  



dizneeat said:


> You know Jen, there is one reason one loves the COP .... sit in the back row and do your 40 winks!  It is a neat cool, dark place to take a short nap in.
> 
> I actually quite like it (not only for the nap part) but I can see where it gets old quickly.
> 
> Love the update, and again .....
> 
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!



It wasn't the worse, but not something I need to see again or at least often. But we may for Claires sake. She might like it. And good idea about the nap.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Happy Anniversary!  Your anniversary celebrations sound like our's.   Aren't we some wild party people!?


----------



## francis6306

I didn't realize that the dueling Dumbo wasn't up and running.  I figured when they moved it, they'd be putting both it.   Oh well, no big deal! haha Love the theming in the concrete!! Who else thinks of details like peanuts in the walkways? Walt would be proud I would think!


----------



## Caretames1

I bet Dumbo has been the favorite ride for those wanting to check out the FL expansion! 
Exciting because it's right there! I think the workmen there are so lucky to see it all everyday!

Beautiful shots of the Castle! I need more of those, and of Tomorrow Land. I have like none of TL!

Splash Mountain! I have yet to ride it, but I'm thinking this Nov is finally it!

Nice Burp!


----------



## annmarieda

I was so far behind!!!!  Way back at the porta potty photo. 

Glad to know I am not the only one grossed out by the honey wall.  I was scrolling down in your report and just the picture gave me a  feeling... then I saw what you wrote. 

Love the fantasyland expansion photos! 

Congrats on getting to ride COP for the first time.  I think I read somewhere it is one of the rides on the "list" to go away...that and figment   Course, now I can't remember where I read it... and if it is actually a credible source. 

Happy Anniversary!!  10 years is something to be proud of... and I too am in the "don't do a whole lot on anniversaries" club.  Oh well...  I guess I would rather have a marriage that was good everyday than only have a "special" day once a year.


----------



## jenseib

mickeystoontown said:


> Happy Anniversary!  Your anniversary celebrations sound like our's.   Aren't we some wild party people!?



We are a wild bunch.  Yesterday we had BIL's wedding at a metropark. As we were driving into the park, Skip said something about remembering bringing a dog here to walk once. Claire wanted to know all about it. I told her that was back when Paige and Michael were little and I was dating Dad....then I added...back when Dad was trying to woe me and would actually go out and do stuff with us. 



francis6306 said:


> I didn't realize that the dueling Dumbo wasn't up and running.  I figured when they moved it, they'd be putting both it.   Oh well, no big deal! haha Love the theming in the concrete!! Who else thinks of details like peanuts in the walkways? Walt would be proud I would think!



I believe they are both running now. I think Dumbo was completely shut down for a few weeks and then they got the new one running first.  I do think the views wil lbe nice once they get all the FL explansion done.



Caretames1 said:


> I bet Dumbo has been the favorite ride for those wanting to check out the FL expansion!
> Exciting because it's right there! I think the workmen there are so lucky to see it all everyday!
> 
> Beautiful shots of the Castle! I need more of those, and of Tomorrow Land. I have like none of TL!
> 
> Splash Mountain! I have yet to ride it, but I'm thinking this Nov is finally it!
> 
> Nice Burp!



I do have a good burping skill.    Actually I don't...but Paige...my oh my...that girl can copmpete with a truck driver. I'm so proud!  

I can't believe you haven't ridden Splash yet?  you must do it this year.  The ride inside is really neat...and you can avoid getting pretty wet by ducking totally down when you down the hill. Your back might get some, but I usually fair pretty well.  You never see me in the pictures because I am down so far. 



annmarieda said:


> I was so far behind!!!!  Way back at the porta potty photo.
> 
> Glad to know I am not the only one grossed out by the honey wall.  I was scrolling down in your report and just the picture gave me a  feeling... then I saw what you wrote.
> 
> Love the fantasyland expansion photos!
> 
> Congrats on getting to ride COP for the first time.  I think I read somewhere it is one of the rides on the "list" to go away...that and figment   Course, now I can't remember where I read it... and if it is actually a credible source.
> 
> Happy Anniversary!!  10 years is something to be proud of... and I too am in the "don't do a whole lot on anniversaries" club.  Oh well...  I guess I would rather have a marriage that was good everyday than only have a "special" day once a year.



I know that COP sometimes only runs seasonally. I do think I have been there a time or 2 when it was shut down.
I amazed by some of the girls on the parenting forum I am on. They get hese mega huge gifts for each holiday (b-days, anniversaries, Valentines day) and I think ....wow, I never get anything like that, nor have real life friends who get that stuff.


----------



## jenseib

*I arrived at Splash Mountain, but I still had about 15 minutes or so before I could pick up my next fast pass (I believe we had gotten one for Space Mountain earlier, so our window hadnt opened yet), so I continued to just go around taking pictures while I waited.



















































I kept putting my ticket in and it said I had to wait. It was becoming annoying, till I realized I was about 5 minutes off on the time I could get the next one, so I waited and then got them.

The time to return was really close to the same time our Space Mountain return was. I figured we would do one for sure, possibly giving the others away or try for both. Claire still was saying she didnt want to try Space out, and leery on Splash, but I knew this would be the one she would ride if given a choice.

I headed back and the family still wasnt out of the Country Bears, so I waited around and soon found them. We decided it was probably time to get a bite to eat. I wanted Columbia Harbor House and at first we started that way, but I got complaints from Claire about it. She wasnt hungry and they only had gross food there, etc. We had seen a corn dog stand back towards Pecos Bill and she said that sounded good, so Skip took her there and I went into Pecos Bill to order something for Skip and I. I dont know if I have ever eaten here, but if I had, it was 12 -15 years ago, when the older 2 were little.
I got in line and saw they offered taco salad. Skip is a freak over taco salad, so I called him and he said, yes, get that for him. I really wasnt in the mood for much on the menu, so I just went with a burger.
They made it in there before I even had a chance to order. We placed our order then and waited for the food to arrive.











After our food arrived, we made our way over to the toppings bar. I was really impressed with this. Skip was in heaven.  I think he had started conversations with people while filling his salad bowl.

We went to find a table and this place was packed. I actually thought we might not find a table at all. It had filled up completely since I had walked in to order. Finally we found a table way in the back in a corner. There was some sort of little door up against the one seat, and Claire refused to sit by it for fear something would come out at her, so I got that lucky seat.

Our food.











This was by far the best burger I have had on Disney property thus far. I loved all the extra toppings and the burger itself wasnt dry. Claire finished off her corn dog fast and shared my fries too.

We left very full and happy. I will have to make it back here again in the future.

Now we had time to kill before fastpasses were due.  I wanted to try the new/old Tikki  Room.  We arrived and they told us the wait, it wasnt long, but Claire had to go to the bathroom, so she and I ran off to do that and missed that show by the time we got back. So we waited for the next one.





















We had missed the pre-show the one and only other time we did it and I am not sure if that was changed or not.






Soon we were let in and found a seat. There were not many people in here at all.  I was NOT a fan of the old show, but Claire had liked it..I can say I am not a fan of this version either, but again, Claire loved it.































We left the show with Skip wondering why in the world I had ever wanted to see this show. I told him I wanted to see the update, now I have..never need to again. Basically we talked about the part of our life we had just lost while in there, and Claire at the same time was talking about how wonderful it was.*


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> We are a wild bunch.  Yesterday we had BIL's wedding at a metropark. As we were driving into the park, Skip said something about remembering bringing a dog here to walk once. Claire wanted to know all about it. I told her that was back when Paige and Michael were little and I was dating Dad....then I added...back when Dad was trying to woe me and would actually go out and do stuff with us.
> 
> LOL! I guess the chase is over, huh?
> 
> I believe they are both running now. I think Dumbo was completely shut down for a few weeks and then they got the new one running first.  I do think the views wil lbe nice once they get all the FL explansion done.
> 
> Last I heard they were both running but they were taking the first one back down. The Dumbo legs have been scraping on the concrete and they have to enlarge the moat underneath. Poor Dumbo! I hope they're both up and looking pretty for all of our fall trips!
> 
> I do have a good burping skill.    Actually I don't...but Paige...my oh my...that girl can copmpete with a truck driver. I'm so proud!
> 
> LOL! I thought since all the boys were asleep at our house I was safe from the bodily noises. But then I had to read Jen's update!
> 
> I can't believe you haven't ridden Splash yet?  you must do it this year.  The ride inside is really neat...and you can avoid getting pretty wet by ducking totally down when you down the hill. Your back might get some, but I usually fair pretty well.  You never see me in the pictures because I am down so far.
> 
> 
> Splash is awesome. Anyone who hasn't tried it has missed a real treat. That big drop is really such a small part of the ride. We did it to death last December and I can't wait to ride it again!
> 
> I know that COP sometimes only runs seasonally. I do think I have been there a time or 2 when it was shut down.
> 
> Maybe that's why I've never done it! I'll have to check this time.
> 
> I amazed by some of the girls on the parenting forum I am on. They get hese mega huge gifts for each holiday (b-days, anniversaries, Valentines day) and I think ....wow, I never get anything like that, nor have real life friends who get that stuff.
> 
> You and me both!



Great updates You do an awesome job of taking candid photos all along the way. It's almost like we're right along with you in the park.


----------



## englishrose47

Did Tiki room once , and only once


----------



## MEK

I know we share the same feelings about Pecos Bill - love the burgers! 

You got some great shots of Splash mountain.  Some views I haven't even thought of.  

I've seen the tiki birds once and that was enough.  thank you!


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> Great updates You do an awesome job of taking candid photos all along the way. It's almost like we're right along with you in the park.



I do have a bit of a obsession taking photos.  Sometime when I have an open space of time with no photos...I panic and think...why didn't I take any there? 
I often complain about editing, but once they are done I am so happy I did and took the time to do it...and a TR. It keeps those memories alive. I had actually debated not doing one for this at first...and thought..there is no way I am editing all those pictures and not sharing them with anyone.

If it takes me awhile....thats ok.

I didn't know that about Dumbo. I have to admit that I haven't been keeping up with as much as I should lately on Dis. my goal was to get caught up with subscribed threads then I could allow myself to look at other stuff.



englishrose47 said:


> Did Tiki room once , and only once



I know that feeling. But I am wondering if Claire sees it in Nov if she will ask to go again.  Maybe I can have her look the other way...at the dole whip floats. That update will be coming up next...but lets just say she LOVES those. 



MEK said:


> I know we share the same feelings about Pecos Bill - love the burgers!
> 
> You got some great shots of Splash mountain.  Some views I haven't even thought of.
> 
> I've seen the tiki birds once and that was enough.  thank you!



I was really impressed with that burger. If I wasn't so full it was one of those things where you think....boy another one would taste good too!  
I think I had so much spare time to wait at Splash that I just shot about anything in the area.


----------



## petals

Pecos Bill's food is to yummy. Someone needs to ship me over one of those burgers along with a few disney cupcakes!


----------



## francis6306

Oh I loved the Tiki Room! I was really sad about missing it last trip!  Everyone has their thing!


----------



## Woth2982

SO funny how two people can think something was the biggest waste and someone else thinks it was amazing. I had this conversation with a friend about the movie Magic Mike, I want my $9 and 2 hours of my life back, she thought it was the greatest movie ever lol. I have never done the Tiki Room and based on this review my apprehensions about it seem just. Don't think I will be checking it out any time soon.


----------



## englishrose47

2 things are worse Prince Caspian and the Norway Movie !!!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

The Tiki Room is like IASW for us, something to get out of the heat for awhile! I will say we did use it to scare the crap out of our youngest son. He was about 5 when we went to WDW. He was afraid of thunderstorms at that time, so we took him to see the Tiki Birds. Needless to say he did not like it at all! Do you hink we were bad parents?!


----------



## dizneeat

Great updates, Jen!
Count me in on the ones who think if you have seen the Tiki birds once, that's more than enough. We did it once at DL and once at WDW, and I cannot be tempted to go back. 

Pecos Bill is a  instead! Burgers are yummy!!!


----------



## jenseib

petals said:


> Pecos Bill's food is to yummy. Someone needs to ship me over one of those burgers along with a few disney cupcakes!



I could go for a shipment too.



francis6306 said:


> Oh I loved the Tiki Room! I was really sad about missing it last trip!  Everyone has their thing!



It has to be popular with someone or lse they wouldn't have spent all that money to refurb it. I do think it is a hit with many kids as well.



Woth2982 said:


> SO funny how two people can think something was the biggest waste and someone else thinks it was amazing. I had this conversation with a friend about the movie Magic Mike, I want my $9 and 2 hours of my life back, she thought it was the greatest movie ever lol. I have never done the Tiki Room and based on this review my apprehensions about it seem just. Don't think I will be checking it out any time soon.



Thats too funny. I know Skip and I often have different views on Moives too.



englishrose47 said:


> 2 things are worse Prince Caspian and the Norway Movie !!!



I have never done the Norway movie...never want to. 
I did the Prince Caspian thing though. The best part was the meet and greet.  Everything els was....not so good. 
I did hear they are making some sort of Jack Sparrow adventure there. I have yet to hear much about it or when it will open. I hear fall at one time, but so far nothing else.



Wicket's Mom said:


> The Tiki Room is like IASW for us, something to get out of the heat for awhile! I will say we did use it to scare the crap out of our youngest son. He was about 5 when we went to WDW. He was afraid of thunderstorms at that time, so we took him to see the Tiki Birds. Needless to say he did not like it at all! Do you hink we were bad parents?!



You are terrible!!!  I wil lagree if you are hot, it's a decent place to sit for a bit.



dizneeat said:


> Great updates, Jen!
> Count me in on the ones who think if you have seen the Tiki birds once, that's more than enough. We did it once at DL and once at WDW, and I cannot be tempted to go back.
> 
> Pecos Bill is a  instead! Burgers are yummy!!!



Yep...it's just not something that I find needing to go back to real soon. 

I was happoly surprised at the food there.


----------



## natebenma

I love your pictures from Splash.  I totally get what you mean about taking pictures when you have a little time to kill. I entered the digital camera age kicking and screaming, but boy, I can't imagine life with film now!  Just being able to snap pictures at will.  When you are nervous.  Or bored.  Or just because! 

Last saw the Tiki Birds in 2004-don't think my boys are in any rush to return, and there is so else to do... 

I'm so glad to hear you enjoyed your meals at Pecos Bill.  I felt your pain when you had to skip Columbia Harbor House, but Pecos Bill is a nice substitution.  Like you said, biggest problem there is seating.  It is always SO crowded!


----------



## jenseib

natebenma said:


> I love your pictures from Splash.  I totally get what you mean about taking pictures when you have a little time to kill. I entered the digital camera age kicking and screaming, but boy, I can't imagine life with film now!  Just being able to snap pictures at will.  When you are nervous.  Or bored.  Or just because!
> 
> Last saw the Tiki Birds in 2004-don't think my boys are in any rush to return, and there is so else to do...
> 
> I'm so glad to hear you enjoyed your meals at Pecos Bill.  I felt your pain when you had to skip Columbia Harbor House, but Pecos Bill is a nice substitution.  Like you said, biggest problem there is seating.  It is always SO crowded!



Yes..I love digital....It's so hard to think back to the limited film days. I can remember going on trips and taking 3 rolls of film for the whole trip and really being careful on what i chose to shoot. And then they were crappy half the time anyways.

I knew you would feel my CH pain. I really wanted to go there, but it wasn't worth it to hear others gripe, so I decided something new wouldn't hurt.


----------



## vleeth

We are so skipping Tiki this time around!


----------



## mickeystoontown

You know that we are Pecos Bill's fans all the way!  The toppings bar has a little bit of everything!  I forgot to look...did you get the cheese sauce for dipping your fries in?  Yummy!

Aww, I'm sorry that you didn't care for the new/old version of the Tiki birds.  While it's not on the top of our must-see list, we do pop in if a show is about to start.


----------



## Caretames1

Love Pecos Bill! John says it's a must do once a trip. I do like the toppings too.

I do not think I've ever read a TR that has been Tiki Room positive. If it's totally dull, I'm just fine skipping it. 

I too love that you take pictures along the way, I like the feeling that I'm walking along there. I need some Happy Place lately.


----------



## jenseib

vleeth said:


> We are so skipping Tiki this time around!



LOL...Yeah...it's not one you need to catch everytime. 



mickeystoontown said:


> You know that we are Pecos Bill's fans all the way!  The toppings bar has a little bit of everything!  I forgot to look...did you get the cheese sauce for dipping your fries in?  Yummy!
> 
> Aww, I'm sorry that you didn't care for the new/old version of the Tiki birds.  While it's not on the top of our must-see list, we do pop in if a show is about to start.



I totally kept thinking of you the whole time I was in there. I know you guys love this place...and I only new that the salad bowl would come out empty because of you too. Skip was so in love with the topping bar. There was a guy grilling onions and Skip was having a conversation with him too.
I did not get cheese for my fries...but thats not my thing. I'm a little weird. I like to dip my fries in a mayo/ketchup mix.



Caretames1 said:


> Love Pecos Bill! John says it's a must do once a trip. I do like the toppings too.
> 
> I do not think I've ever read a TR that has been Tiki Room positive. If it's totally dull, I'm just fine skipping it.
> 
> I too love that you take pictures along the way, I like the feeling that I'm walking along there. I need some Happy Place lately.



We were very happy with it....and the extra toppings really made my burger good.
I can remember planning my trips to WDW for Michael and Paige...oooh so many years ago...and reading birmbaums books. (before I had a computer even) and even back then the tikki room was not very highly recommended.

I like that I do take pictues along my walks...so I can remember where I went.


----------



## Kathy Jetson

Loving all the pictures!

I really love CoP I love all the animatronics and the old scenes. We like to do it once every trip but River asked for it twice this time so I was all for it. We got stuck on it once this time and had to do the same room twice and I did take a picture the 2nd time we had to watch it but I didn't feel bad about that. Everyone was groaning they had to sit through it again. 

I like the new old Tiki Room better than the new Tiki Room I like it mostly because its an original attraction. River did it the first time he went to WDW so now we have to do it every time but once a trip is enough. It always makes my neck hurt having to look up at the ceiling the whole time.


----------



## mousetravel

I love Pecos Bill's, too!
Never have went to the Tiki Room.


----------



## jenseib

Kathy Jetson said:


> Loving all the pictures!
> 
> I really love CoP I love all the animatronics and the old scenes. We like to do it once every trip but River asked for it twice this time so I was all for it. We got stuck on it once this time and had to do the same room twice and I did take a picture the 2nd time we had to watch it but I didn't feel bad about that. Everyone was groaning they had to sit through it again.
> 
> I like the new old Tiki Room better than the new Tiki Room I like it mostly because its an original attraction. River did it the first time he went to WDW so now we have to do it every time but once a trip is enough. It always makes my neck hurt having to look up at the ceiling the whole time.



I can see Claire liking COP.  And I know she likes the Tiki room. I, myself won't be rushing back to either.  



*********** said:


> I love Pecos Bill's, too!
> Never have went to the Tiki Room.



It was such good food. I was happy we tried it.


----------



## Beth D

We didn't like the first Tiki Room, but loved the version before the fire.  DS loves Alladdin, and I think it's because IAGO is so prominently featured in that version?  Haven't seen it since the fire last year, maybe next year.

We like Pecos Bill's too.  They have a great chicken wrap too!

Jen -I have to confess.  My DH is a "big gift" kind of guy for birthdays and anniversaries, but only sometimes. His motto is "I don't do it up big often, but when he does, he does it right!" 

For our 10 year anniversary he saved up for a long weekend in Cancun (our first without DS!). The trip wasn't a surprise, but his idea for it was!  My bday and our anniversary are only 4 days apart, so I often get combo gifts.  My 40th bday /12 anniv gift was a ring.  My mom had a special diamond handed down from a great aunt, and he had it re-set into a ring for me!


----------



## jenseib

Beth D said:


> We didn't like the first Tiki Room, but loved the version before the fire.  DS loves Alladdin, and I think it's because IAGO is so prominently featured in that version?  Haven't seen it since the fire last year, maybe next year.
> 
> We like Pecos Bill's too.  They have a great chicken wrap too!
> 
> Jen -I have to confess.  My DH is a "big gift" kind of guy for birthdays and anniversaries, but only sometimes. His motto is "I don't do it up big often, but when he does, he does it right!"
> 
> For our 10 year anniversary he saved up for a long weekend in Cancun (our first without DS!). The trip wasn't a surprise, but his idea for it was!  My bday and our anniversary are only 4 days apart, so I often get combo gifts.  My 40th bday /12 anniv gift was a ring.  My mom had a special diamond handed down from a great aunt, and he had it re-set into a ring for me!



Your DH needs to give a few lessons..  

I think Claire liked both versions of the Tiki room....I haven't been a fan of either.


----------



## jenseib

*After the Tiki show, Skip had to use the restroom, so Claire and I said we would go have a seat in the smoking area nearby and wait for him.

We passed Aloha Isle and there was basically NO wait at all!  So I got right in line and made our order. I had my first dole whip last summer at the Poly. It was just OK. I thought it was too much pineapple flavoring for me.  This time I was getting the orange. I decided for the orange float.

We sat down and Claire was asking questions about why I got this, etc. I told her it was something I wanted to try and since it was so big, we could share.  She held it out for a picture.











We started eating and it was pure heaven.  Claire asked why I have never gotten one of these before, but I had to remind her that I had tried to a couple of times last year and she looked at the line and said no way.

Soon it became clear that I wasnt going to get much.






I actually had to fight to get my spoon in therethat little bugger.

Skip found us and asked what we had. We told him and he took a biteWhere did you get that?.right over there.  He left us and soon returned with a regular pineapple dolewhip float.






I tasted it and it was darn good too. Much better than the plain dolewhip.  I might have to have one of these in Novas well as the orange one too. Claire has already said there will be NO sharing.

Claire gave Skips a try after she finished off ours and soon he was fighting her for the rest of his as well.

Skip did mention that his feet were so much better today with the inserts.  He wishes he wouldve done that the first day.

It was really nice just sitting there.  I just had the magical feeling going on, and  I mentioned how just sitting in MK was such a happy thing for me.my happy spot.  Skip didnt even make fun of me either.

While sitting there we heard others say that the MK was now going to be open an hour later that nightmeaning it was closing at midnight instead of 11. I dont know when they extended the hours, but I hadnt heard anything about it earlier that day. Our plan was to watch the 2nd parade, which started at 11, so it really didnt change our plans much.

We decided to head back over to Splash to use our FPs.  BUT MSEP was going on.  The sidewalks were busy, but we pushed through. Once  we got to where we would cross it was blocked off. I had never thought about that, but of course they wouldnt let you through while the parade was going on.or so I thought.


We stood and waited.  






We heard a CM telling everyone who wanted to cross to come to a certain area and at a break in the parade we could quickly cross.  Soon there was a break and we all went through. It was kind of cool.

We made our way to Splash and got in line.






There was virtually no line.even in standby. Wow, the crowds must all be watching the parade now.  

I didnt get a lot of good shots this trip. It was too dark and I didnt have a good lens.





















We laughed at our picture after the ride.  You cant see me at all.because I am totally ducked down to avoid getting too wet.  Claire did enjoy the ride and was happy she did it.

When we got off I decided to make the dash over to Space to use our Fast passes, but Skip and Claire werent going to, so I said I would call them when I got off.






I was NOT thinkingThe fireworks were going off and I had to make my way through the hub to get there. UGH!






It was soooo crowded, but I pushed on. Its so funny how so many people totally ignore the CMs when they say please keep the walk ways clear. I just keep pushing my way through though.  I found a family who appeared to be going the same way as I and I stuck to them like glue.

I also found a few things to take pictures of believe it or not.
















Once we got to the other side of the hub we all really picked up speed and soon I lost them as they went somewhere else.






As I approached SM I saw a couple walking towards the entrance. I asked them if they were going to ride and they said yes. I told them I had 2 extra fast passes that were good right now if they went right in, and they said thanks, and took them.and then walked in the standby entrance. I kept moving, but hollered backthose are good for right now. I never saw them again. Well at least I tried.

I think I took this inside.






The ride was great. And once again it made me think that this is probably too wild for Claires liking.

As I walked back towards the castle I saw the Magic and Memories show going on.  I love this show, so I stopped off to the side to get a few pictures. I swear it was slightly different than last Aug. I just loved it.


























I contacted Skip and Claire and they were on the other side of the castle in the smoking section. I was hoping Claire was able to at least see part of the show. Skip said yes they could see it..

I started making my way theresnapping along the way.














*


----------



## jenseib

*I reached Claire and Skip on the other side of the castle and got to see their view of the Castle show.  Not quite as nicebut it was close up.











Claire had to tell me all about how some lady asked Dad for a cigarette because she didnt have any of her ownthen the lady kept talking to Dad.  Yep neither of us could ever do anything behind each others back with Claire aroundshe announces it to the world. LOL

At this point Skip just wanted to find a spot to sit and wait for the parade.  That actually sounded fine to all of us.

As we left I passed thisthe new Sorcerer Mickey interactive game.  I had seen people lined up all over the park in certain areas today and it took me a while to figure out what they were doing. I did figure it out thoughand it looks very popular, but there was no way we would be waiting in those lines to do it.
This was the first time I could get a somewhat clear shot of it.






We then headed to Liberty Square to our favorite spot to watch the parade.  .usually right near the Christmas shop. It usually is not very busy therein fact for the 2nd parade its often very empty.
We arrived and no one was around.  We found a spot and I did double check with a CM that the 2nd parade would be coming through and she said yes. There werent even ropes up yet and it was 10:45.
Skip sat down and Claire and I decided to wander into the Christmas shop to browse.
















The CM in there followed us around. I cant stand that. It feels like she doesnt trust us and we are going to steal, or high pressure to buy something.  And I dont think she was too thrilled I was taking picturesoh well.
















We left empty handed and this was the sight I saw as we walked out so I had to quick snap a picture.






Claire wanted to get in the sleigh for a few pictures, so we did several of those as well.











Notice she jumped to the back seat in this one.






And now we wait.




*


----------



## mom2rtk

OK...........I want a Dole Whip float.............NOW! I had my first one on our last trip and it really was pure heaven. I can't wait to have one again in December! Probably 2........  I didn't know they did the orange in a float to...... now I can add that to my lis too.......

Loving the "on the fly" night shots. Still sharp as a tack. I also like the shots of the castle at night from the side. I'm gonna have to try that too.

I can't believe that on a busy day like that, you could just walk up and get a spot for the parade, even if it's the second parade. 

I saw the comment on your photoshop thread. Did you consider a system restore on your computer?  I know it would be preferable to know WHY that happened, but maybe you could at least get them back????


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> OK...........I want a Dole Whip float.............NOW! I had my first one on our last trip and it really was pure heaven. I can't wait to have one again in December! Probably 2........  I didn't know they did the orange in a float to...... now I can add that to my lis too.......
> 
> Loving the "on the fly" night shots. Still sharp as a tack. I also like the shots of the castle at night from the side. I'm gonna have to try that too.
> 
> I can't believe that on a busy day like that, you could just walk up and get a spot for the parade, even if it's the second parade.
> 
> I saw the comment on your photoshop thread. Did you consider a system restore on your computer?  I know it would be preferable to know WHY that happened, but maybe you could at least get them back????



I think the orange is slightly better...but both are darn good!

I have thought about a system restore...but since i got most back I think I am OK and with my luck I will mess more up by doing it. I have done it before on my laptop a few times...but I am always nervous.


----------



## petals

Please keep the walk ways clear.... My video of Wishes from December last year all you can hear is a CM shouting over and over PLEASE KEEP THE WALK WAYS CLEAR!!!

Some of them give you funny looks when you take pics of the merchandise as well.


----------



## jenseib

petals said:


> Please keep the walk ways clear.... My video of Wishes from December last year all you can hear is a CM shouting over and over PLEASE KEEP THE WALK WAYS CLEAR!!!
> 
> Some of them give you funny looks when you take pics of the merchandise as well.



I don't get why people think it's ok to NOT follow that rule. So frustrating..and more frustrating is the people who are walking then just stop to watch.
You would think the CM's are used to people taking pictures of just about everything.


----------



## vleeth

I could feel my adrenaline level rise reading your report...trying to get to Splash then trying to get to Space.  I love how they took the FastPass and didn't use it.  lol  Like, okay lets just take this from the crazy lady and smile and walk away.  It amazes me how many people don't get the whole FP thing.

Anyways, wonderful update!  Makes me think I should do BTMR & Splash during the parade and not make multiple trips over there for FP's.  I may have to make some changes to my touring plan.


----------



## Caretames1

Mmmmmmm Dole Whip Now that I had one, I can't understand why we didn't do it before. It's not like it's a closely guarded secret!
I for sure will be getting an orange float!

I feel that same magic when I'm there, I wish I could bottle that up and bring it home with me.


I can't wait to see the M,M,&Y FINALLY! I don't care who's tired, sick, limping....LOL The Castle looks awesome. 

Kadence liked playing in that sleigh, she pretended she was Santa, flying.



I think a cattle prod would work nicely in a crowded area!


----------



## dizneeat

Great update, Jen. I applaude you for pushing through the crowds to get to SM! 

I have never had a float, a dole whip yes, but never a float - guess it is time to try one in 23 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenseib

vleeth said:


> I could feel my adrenaline level rise reading your report...trying to get to Splash then trying to get to Space.  I love how they took the FastPass and didn't use it.  lol  Like, okay lets just take this from the crazy lady and smile and walk away.  It amazes me how many people don't get the whole FP thing.
> 
> Anyways, wonderful update!  Makes me think I should do BTMR & Splash during the parade and not make multiple trips over there for FP's.  I may have to make some changes to my touring plan.



it is a good time to do it. We have done it a few times and the lines are non existant...and if you do it while the fireworks are going off it's very magical.



Caretames1 said:


> Mmmmmmm Dole Whip Now that I had one, I can't understand why we didn't do it before. It's not like it's a closely guarded secret!
> I for sure will be getting an orange float!
> 
> I feel that same magic when I'm there, I wish I could bottle that up and bring it home with me.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the M,M,&Y FINALLY! I don't care who's tired, sick, limping....LOL The Castle looks awesome.
> 
> Kadence liked playing in that sleigh, she pretended she was Santa, flying.
> 
> 
> 
> I think a cattle prod would work nicely in a crowded area!



OR who has bathroom problems!
Really I hope that problem doesn't happen for her this year.
One reason we didn't get a float in the past was because of the lines. Now that we know...we'll wait.



dizneeat said:


> Great update, Jen. I applaude you for pushing through the crowds to get to SM!
> 
> I have never had a float, a dole whip yes, but never a float - guess it is time to try one in 23 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I bet you are so excited. I wish I was that close!


----------



## Caretames1

jenseib said:


> OR who has bathroom problems!
> Really I hope that problem doesn't happen for her this year.
> :



 That's it! I going to slip a little prune juice in her drink every morning! Starting a few days before the trip....


Seriously, I'm going to make sure we have some pedi-Lax along this time!


----------



## MEK

Those are great pictures of Claire.  I think I know someone who will be getting a Dole Whip every trip now.  

Ugh - don't you hate when you give FPs away to people who have no idea what to do with them. What a waste!

You got a lot of great night time shots, but I really love your shots inside Splash Mountain.  I haven't been brave enough to get my camera out in there, but I think I'm going to have to try.

Every once in a while I find a CM who doesn't seem to like the picture thing.  I wonder why?


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> That's it! I going to slip a little prune juice in her drink every morning! Starting a few days before the trip....
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'm going to make sure we have some pedi-Lax along this time!




Good idea!




MEK said:


> Those are great pictures of Claire.  I think I know someone who will be getting a Dole Whip every trip now.
> 
> Ugh - don't you hate when you give FPs away to people who have no idea what to do with them. What a waste!
> 
> You got a lot of great night time shots, but I really love your shots inside Splash Mountain.  I haven't been brave enough to get my camera out in there, but I think I'm going to have to try.
> 
> Every once in a while I find a CM who doesn't seem to like the picture thing.  I wonder why?



We will be so fat when that next trip is over..dole whip floats...one of each...Mickey bars...and a No Way Jose!  I can't wait.


----------



## jenseib

*I am so excited to say I have all the MK pictures edited. I plan to write up the last installments tonight and hope to get them posted tomorrow. I have one more half day after that.  I just might make my goal of being done by the end of July.
I have a couple of other projects I want to work on, but I think I am going to try and get this finished first then I can spend more time on those...which really aren't all that fun, but need to be done. (plus I need to update my blog, which I have been totally ignoring)*


----------



## jenseib

*Before long we could see the parade coming.
















Claire and I had seen this last year in April. I also saw it a couple of times last summer, but this was Skips first time, though he didnt realize it till the end.









































We got a little interaction!







































































*


----------



## jenseib

*




















































I must say that this parade has grown on me. I am still not a big fan of the music…but I like it better now. I am still a huge Spectro fan though.

Skip made a comment about it being so short. That’s when he realized this was a different parade than what he has seen in the past…and he agreed, Spectro is much better to him as well.

We headed up towards the front. We were in no hurry, but we were ready to leave.  So were a lot of other people.






I tried for another balloon shot…note to self……they don’t work well in the dark.







Claire and I needed to do a little shopping though.  I was still on the hunt for a 2012 sweatshirt. Claire was on the hunt for anything.

I found one and it was love at first site…..just what I wanted.











This WILL be coming with me in November.

Claire found 2 more Princess Sets….the ones that look like Polly pockets with the rubber dresses.  I think she got Alice and Tiana…..and sadly Alice has lost her head. Literally!  So we most likely will be buying another one when we go down in Nov. again.  This was a very tragic moment when that had happened. LOTS of tears!!

I do not have pictures of those.

We carried our big bag out and found Skip, who had no desire to even set foot in a shop.

We stopped at our locker and picked up our jackets (never needed them this day) and we made our way out.






And I turned and got one last picture of the castle.






We headed to the monorail and Skip thought we would have to take the resort one back since we arrived on it, but I assured him we could take either one and be fine.
Then we hopped a trolley and headed back to our car. It was amazing how empty the parking lot was. It wasn’t too hard to find the car because it was one of the only ones out there.

Soon we were zipping back to the Quality Inn…and someone fell asleep in the backseat. …..though she would never admit it.  When we got back to the hotel we woke her up and headed back to the room.






It was late, but Skip still had to watch a bit of TV before going to sleep. I think I caught up on facebook with my kindle. Claire soon griped that some of us in the room were trying to sleep and it would be easier if the TV was off. So off it went and we all quickly went to sleep, totally exhausted from the day. It was such a wonderful day though. It reconfirmed my love of Disney. This whole trip had been fun, but I am still a Disney girl at heart.

And that ends day 4.  We still have another half day left!  What will we do?*


----------



## mom2rtk

So sad to see the day end............. but still, how wonderful to have "found" a Disney Day in the middle of your Universal trip. And to come home with a 2012 sweashirt you can wear back in the same year? Pretty cool.


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> So sad to see the day end............. but still, how wonderful to have "found" a Disney Day in the middle of your Universal trip. And to come home with a 2012 sweashirt you can wear back in the same year? Pretty cool.



I love the sweatshirt!!!! But as you know I have a little bit of an obssession.


----------



## Caretames1

Since I've never seen Spectro I have no comparison, but I do like MSEP. It is kinda spacey though. 

I almost forgot this was a small part of a US trip!

Cute photo of the Mouse and and Claire, Kadence is "in jealous" again.



I really love that sweatshirt! If it's still there in Nov, I'm getting me one. 



Kadence always falls asleep, and then denies it. Resting my eyes is the favorite excuse!


----------



## petals

Love the Magic Kingdom day.


----------



## mickeystoontown

I like both the SpectroMagic and Main Street Electrical parades but I think Spectro would get my vote if I had to pick one over the other.  Cute picture of Claire and the mouse.  

We've ventured offsite in the past too but I've gotta say that, like you, I'm a Disney girl at heart.


----------



## dizneeat

Jennifer, you watched the parade from my all time favourite spot! Never too crowded and a perfect spot to take photos! 
Well done!

No wonder Claire fell asleep in the car, it had been such a long day. 

I had to  when Skip wanted to take the resort monorail back. Too funny!


----------



## stephielela

No pictures of headless Alice?? 

I totally know what you mean!  I too am a Disney girl at heart.  Our universal experience taught me that, not that I didn't already know.  But at least we can say we've kept an open mind!


----------



## jenseib

Caretames1 said:


> Since I've never seen Spectro I have no comparison, but I do like MSEP. It is kinda spacey though.
> 
> I almost forgot this was a small part of a US trip!
> 
> Cute photo of the Mouse and and Claire, Kadence is "in jealous" again.
> 
> 
> 
> I really love that sweatshirt! If it's still there in Nov, I'm getting me one.
> 
> 
> 
> Kadence always falls asleep, and then denies it. Resting my eyes is the favorite excuse!



The music for Spectro is so much better in my opinion. But I also took Michael and Paige to Disney when they were kids and ti palyed then, so it has good memories.

I LOVE the sweatshirt!



petals said:


> Love the Magic Kingdom day.



I did too!



mickeystoontown said:


> I like both the SpectroMagic and Main Street Electrical parades but I think Spectro would get my vote if I had to pick one over the other.  Cute picture of Claire and the mouse.
> 
> We've ventured offsite in the past too but I've gotta say that, like you, I'm a Disney girl at heart.



Spectro is longer too.  I just get swept up in that music.

Claire loves attention from characters like that.


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> Jennifer, you watched the parade from my all time favourite spot! Never too crowded and a perfect spot to take photos!
> Well done!
> 
> No wonder Claire fell asleep in the car, it had been such a long day.
> 
> I had to  when Skip wanted to take the resort monorail back. Too funny!



That spot is excellent!  I have watch the parade the almost every time. We have ventured off to mainstreet which is great too, but we had to get there really early...like an hour early, while we just came up 15 minutes prior to the start and were just fine.

Skip needs a lot of guidance or he would be so lost!



stephielela said:


> No pictures of headless Alice??
> 
> I totally know what you mean!  I too am a Disney girl at heart.  Our universal experience taught me that, not that I didn't already know.  But at least we can say we've kept an open mind!



Universal was great...but Disney just wins over it a bit.  I wil lsay Universal could teach Disney a few things though. They have some excellent rides!


----------



## jenseib

*Day 5 ~ March 30, 2012**

Again, I have no notes for this day, so I have to go by memory.

I’m sure I woke early as I never can sleep very long on vacation. I probably went down for breakfast and also caught up on facebook via my Kindle. I did love the free wifi at Quality Inn.

I also had the task of packing up. I brought along a luggage scale this time to be sure none of the bags were overweight and we did just fine.

I believe it was around 10 AM when we packed up the car and got on the road shortly after that.  We didn’t have a discussed plan, we just left.  So…as we pulled out, I asked Skip where we were going. Our flight didn’t leave till later that afternoon, and if I remember right we could basically play in the area till around 1 PM or so.
Skip gave me a deer in the headlights look. I reminded him that it was too early to go to the airport, so where did he want to go. We thought about options, and one was DTD, but that was shopping….evidently the devil word this trip. So we asked Claire which park she wanted to go back at Universal.  She said she wanted to ride Disaster again. Skip vetoed that right away.  Simpsons was the next choice, so off we were to the Studios!

We arrive just around 10:30 and took a leisurely walk to the park.
















We found the majority of the people still head over to IoA first.











We made our way through the gate and headed over towards the Simpsons.
I believe this was Ricky Ricardos band out playing.






And there is Marilynn.






We came across a “hot set” and saw Sponge Bob.  I’m not sure what was going on, but it appeared to be some sort of show with several kids involved.











More shots as we headed back towards our destination.
















I’m guessing we stopped for a potty break.






I hadn’t taken a picture of this near the Men in Black ride, so I got a shot as we approached the area.











The theming around the Simpsons is just great.






Boy!  Isn’t this true for a lot of those games?











I think the line was about 15 or 20 minutes…not bad at all.





















Once again we were in the back seat and once again I could feel more motion back there. I also didn’t take any bonine, which was a big mistake. I need to remember to do this because as the day went on, the motion sickness got a little worse for me.

We still had time so we ran over to MIB. I put our bags in the locker and we got in line. It was a tad longer than the other day, but still moved fairly fast.

I swear we got the same exact car as we did the other day. My shooter seemed defective once again. I could hardly get points no matter what I did, yet Skip and Claire were having no problem at all.
When it came time to push the red button I pushed Claire’s and held it.  She got the mega bonus points and was very happy to have beaten both of us.
We exited and I went and got the bags out of the locker.









*


----------



## jenseib

*It was time to head out now. We still had some time to kill, but not really enough to do another ride.






I thought this was so cute.











Hey! There’s Betty Boop!












We found a friend who thought he might like a ride back to Ohio.











Bye Bye Universal!






And my try at getting artsy again….























When it comes to the day we are leaving, Skip always seems to find some extra energy. 











I had been eyeing this shirt a bit and decided I wanted it..






I had said I should get all my kids “things” t-shirts to wear with me when I wear this shirt, but Skip said that Michael and Paige would never wear it.  I agreed, but when I told them about my idea when I got home they both said they would’ve actually wore one.
















One last friendly TM.






And back to the parking lot to find our car.






We needed to get a bite to eat before heading out as well. I was not feeling the best from the motion sickness and I was very hungry. Skip knows that I turn into a monster when I get a hunger headache…yet he seems to forget it and becomes very annoying at those moments.

He hem hawed around about where to go. I just kept saying pull in anywhere. I had told him which direction to go and he went the opposite way. So we passed several options and I was getting antsy.  Now time was starting to slip away and I still had no food. We pulled around to circle back and we drove by the famous Burger King that had screwed our order up last time. I told him to go there, and he said I surely wouldn’t want to go back there again….and I think my eyes might’ve turned red and I just might’ve spoken with the devils voice and said “PULL IN THERE NOW!”

Sure enough, we pull in, make our order and get to the window and they tell us to back up again because we triggered something wrong. Then they told us to just go park. Skip said, “Yeah, we know the drill”. Luckily it didn’t take as long for our food to come out this time and I did double check the order before we pulled out.  Skip told the guy he hoped they won the pizza party even though it inconvenienced quests and the guy gave him a funny look, like how did he know?  LOL

I pulled out ibuprofen and bonine and popped those and started to eat…Ahhhhh…feeling much better now.
But before I actually was feeling better, Skip asked how to get to the airport. I told him and once again he ignored me. He said he knew there was a faster way. Ok, then take it.  So he gets on the beeline, heading towards Port Canaveral. Um, the airport isn’t this way.  I looked on the map and saw where we could make a turn off and be just fine. But he panicked and then had to turn around. More time being wasted.

Finally the food was kicking in for me and he listened to me and we were on the right road in the right direction.






As we drove on, I got much nicer. Skip made a comment to Claire to remind him to get me food when I need it fast because I am much nicer once I have eaten!

I took a picture of this while we drove. It was a neat building, but kind of not near anything else.




*


----------



## jenseib

*Before long we were getting close to Sanford and we stopped and filled the car up with gas.  

And before we knew it, it was time to turn in.
















Skip dropped us off and then went to return the car.  Looks like someone isn’t too happy about going home.  I wasn’t either.






The line to check in was super long. It always is at Sanford. They usually are checking in 3 flights and  only 2- 3 people working the desk, so it takes a while.  We kept our eyes open for my friend Jenny who had flown down the same day as us. She was supposed to be returning today too.  She never showed up while we were in line.  We did listen to a couple behind us with what I assume was the guys Mom. I am not sure if all 3 were flying or if the Mom was seeing them off, but the guy was super impatient, but the ladies didn’t seem to care and talked away.  I listened…..how could I not?…and it sounded like the guy had a super nasty ex-wife and she was doing things to threaten the new girlfriend. Oh the things you hear while waiting in line.

We finally got checked in and up through security, which was another long line. I usually take care of Claire for the most part, and hand Skip an extra item to take through.  Next thing we know, he is being pulled off to the side. He set something off. LOL!  He had forgotten to tell them about his hip replacement, so they took him off to a small cubicle and did a pat down and wand.  Claire had big eyes….after all I told her if you did the wrong thing, you might get strip searched.  Luckily he left with all his clothes still on and got the OK.  
In the mean time I am trying to be sure the line behind us isn’t held up so I am trying to grab all our stuff plus what he was in charge of.  The whole shoes and belt off thing is a pain in the rear.

We headed to our gate, found a spot to sit and Claire and I went to the bathroom and I got some mini Cinnabons. MMM!  Can’t go past those.  Skip went and got us some drinks and soon we saw Jenny and crew come in. They were actually smart and arrived later and had no line at all for check in.  But I am too much of a worry wart and would fear we would miss the plane.

Here is the last shot of the trip…not too exciting!






We sat and talked with Jenny and Ray about our week.  She had gone to Universal the day we went to MK. She had thought she was going to be there the same day, but when she read her printed ticket, she found it was for Thurs. instead of Wed.

After talking of all the fun we did, and they did some really neat things too, it was time to board. We had assigned seats so we boarded early on. They didn’t and had to wait till all the assigned seat people boarded.  We did see Jenny and her son board, but no Ray. She said he was being a slow poke and she wasn’t waiting, so she left him.  LOL.  We did see him board later though.

Time to go!  Or so we thought. We waited and waited and waited, and the plane was getting stuffy.  It looked like they were talking to people near the front rows. We thought maybe someone was sick. Lots of whispers between other passengers about what was going on, but no one knew for sure.
I stood up a few times to look. I was starting to get an anxiety attack. I don’t get them often anymore, but I used to get them a lot. Then I was having anxiety about the anxiety attack. I was thinking about how I could sit trapped on this plane for a couple more hours yet.  I breathed through it and I did eventually push it away.
The pilot finally came on and said he had to finish paperwork before they could take off. It would just be a few more minutes. I don’t think that was true. It did look like the people in front were now OK and the flight attendants were making rounds to be sure everything was in place. 
The lady in front of us had a dog and it barked a couple of times. The flight attendant got nasty with her and told her to shut the dog up. People jumped all over her then as we were waiting with no explanation of when we would leave and the dog was just voicing what we all thought.  She said we would be leaving soon and turned away…and we did eventually back out, which was met with cheers.

The flight home was uneventful. I had planned to write up notes, but with my new Kindle, it wasn’t meant to be. I played games on it the whole time. I am addicted to it. I mostly played Mahjong. I am slightly obsessed with that game.  Claire played with her iPod and Nintendo DSXLi. I think Skip browsed some magazines and we also snacked on some goodies I had brought along.

I think I must’ve called Mom on the plane before we took off to let her know we were going to be late, because she had just pulled into the airport as we got off the plane. We met her in baggage claim and waited for what felt like forever for the bags to start coming through.

And it was cold. Oh how I hate Ohio winters.  We all wore shorts home and it definitely was not shorts weather in Ohio.  No snow, but not warm either.

We got the car loaded up and made a fast food stop on the way home. I wasn’t even going to think about cooking, and Claire would have to eat something for sure before she went to bed that night.

When we got home I started to unpack a bit, mostly to find Claire’s goodies and started the laundry.  Oh the joys of coming home.
Skip disappeared as soon as the bags were in the house. He can’t be away from his cows for too long, and I am sure his brother was a basket case without him there.

And that’s the end of our Universal trip.

I really enjoyed the trip a lot. I learned and experienced so many new things and now have a more open mind about going back. I really think Skip liked it better than Disney, which I was surprised.  We found some new favorite rides, and it was fun to compare things to Disney.  In some ways, Universal can blow Disney away, but in other areas, Disney is much better.  The main thing for me is the feeling of Disney. I didn’t get that same feeling at Universal. No magic for me.  But yes, I would jump at the chance to go back in a heartbeat!

Thanks for following along!*


----------



## mickeystoontown

So it's over already? But, you just got there.   Seriously, It sound like you guys had a great trip.  It's been years since we've been to Universal Studios but I know what you mean about now geting that "feeling".  At Disney the "feeling" just overtakes you.


----------



## Poolrat

Always a great trip and report but so sad to come home.   You will be back and that just makes you happy again.  


Glad you got a little Dinsey in your US and IoA trip.   Need to make it back there some time to take in the newset stuff.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beth D

Great TR!  But it's only July!  You need to keep this one going until it's time to start the next one! LOL  What else will i read?


----------



## dizneeat

It's over already?
No good!!!  

Thanks for writing your report, Jen and thanks for all the pics posted. It really made me realize that it will be time for us to return to UO in the near future.  We were last three years ago and a lot of things have changed. 

Can't wait for your November trip report though!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I had a great time traveling along with your TR. Someday DH & I will have to check out Universal. Would love to see the Harry Potter stuff!

I do have your new TR to look forward to this fall! See ya around FB!


----------



## Caretames1

That's it? You're done! Seems like you just were getting started. 


I'm willing to try US someday, maybe in a few years if we take the other niece to WDW in or around 2014-15. I think I'd love to see all the fun things like Simpsons and MIB.
Thanks for taking us along on your trip!

I'm a bear if I haven't eaten either, blood sugar gets low= Watch Out!

I love listening to people in any lines, what some talk about is hilarious!

John used to have anxiety like that. He's been good for a while, but he freaked out on our first trip to WDW. We were coming back to POR at night and he couldn't remember which bus stop to get off on. I told him which one, but he didn't believe me and he was ready to bolt off the bus at any stop. I told him that he could but we wouldn't , and he breathed through it. Which brings to mind this question...Why don't men listen to us??

Stuck on a plane.....he and I both would have had issues.


Claire sure does look sad, but soon she'll have  smiles all around!


----------



## jenseib

mickeystoontown said:


> So it's over already? But, you just got there.   Seriously, It sound like you guys had a great trip.  It's been years since we've been to Universal Studios but I know what you mean about now geting that "feeling".  At Disney the "feeling" just overtakes you.



It was a short trip...monday night to Friday afternoon. But it was fun and really took that edge off the "I need to get away feeling"



Poolrat said:


> Always a great trip and report but so sad to come home.   You will be back and that just makes you happy again.
> 
> 
> Glad you got a little Dinsey in your US and IoA trip.   Need to make it back there some time to take in the newset stuff.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



it was fun...different than our norm, but I really had a good time.  Adding bits of Disney was nice for me.  I can't wait for the next trip. it's so close yet so far away!



Beth D said:


> Great TR!  But it's only July!  You need to keep this one going until it's time to start the next one! LOL  What else will i read?



I know. I am still writing my PTR...even though there isn't a lot going on right now with that either. I am "hoping" for another trip this fall (hopefully in Sept sometime).  Still waiting on some details. It's not in my hands, so until I get some offical word (and not from Skip either, believe it or not) I just have to keep waiting and hoping it happens.  I thinkg the "Tiki Gods" know I want to do this, so are delaying it as much as possible...trying to take Skips place I guess. 



dizneeat said:


> It's over already?
> No good!!!
> 
> Thanks for writing your report, Jen and thanks for all the pics posted. It really made me realize that it will be time for us to return to UO in the near future.  We were last three years ago and a lot of things have changed.
> 
> Can't wait for your November trip report though!



I have to say it's nice to be done with this report and have a breather for awhile. I can't post like the machine you are, working on month long trips all year long. You go girl!

Universal was great and I do hope for another trip there in the future.

We went away tractor pulling yesterday I came home to 200 Plus new emails....What the hecK? How could so many post on a Friday. 

Most are facebook notifications, but today was another hectic day and I really have barely touched looking at any of them. I guess I have something to do for tomorow.....oh wait..birthday party then.  Well I guess next week wil lbe when I start catching up.



Wicket's Mom said:


> I had a great time traveling along with your TR. Someday DH & I will have to check out Universal. Would love to see the Harry Potter stuff!
> 
> I do have your new TR to look forward to this fall! See ya around FB!



I am so glad you followed along. And before you know it, your trip wil lbe here too!

Do try and get over there one of these years. It was really fun to experience some new things.



Caretames1 said:


> That's it? You're done! Seems like you just were getting started.
> 
> 
> I'm willing to try US someday, maybe in a few years if we take the other niece to WDW in or around 2014-15. I think I'd love to see all the fun things like Simpsons and MIB.
> Thanks for taking us along on your trip!
> 
> I'm a bear if I haven't eaten either, blood sugar gets low= Watch Out!
> 
> I love listening to people in any lines, what some talk about is hilarious!
> 
> John used to have anxiety like that. He's been good for a while, but he freaked out on our first trip to WDW. We were coming back to POR at night and he couldn't remember which bus stop to get off on. I told him which one, but he didn't believe me and he was ready to bolt off the bus at any stop. I told him that he could but we wouldn't , and he breathed through it. Which brings to mind this question...Why don't men listen to us??
> 
> Stuck on a plane.....he and I both would have had issues.
> 
> 
> Claire sure does look sad, but soon she'll have  smiles all around!



It seems like I took forever on such a short trip...but I did take a lot of pictures. 

I had a little anxiety last night too. We went tractor pulling and we came home late last night. Really late, and it was a little over 2 1/2 hours to get home. I just kept having that feeling off and on about being stuck in the truck. I kept trying to move my miond to other things. Its such an awful feeling. Being so late and my mind so foggy that it was really hard to think the happy thoughts. And fianlly I dozed off for a short time, only to pull up to a sote for a potty break for Skip. And of course us girls had to make sure to go as we had a good 1 1/2 hours before we could go again and we found that nothing was open in most of the small towns we went through.

Skip went back today, but Claire and I stayed home. We did some stuff with my Mom, sister and nieces. Then a nap, since we got home around 2:15 AM last night.

Skip wants my pictures edited...well he wil lhave to wait. he thought they would be done by 9 AM this morning...um nope!


----------



## mom2rtk

Man Jen..... that could have been our family in your car on the way back to the airport! LOL!  I did enjoy Skip's comment to the BK folks. I like his style!

I do think it was cool that you got in the car and had to ask where he was going........ then ended up spur of the moment back at Universal. I always know where we're going each day so many months in advance, the odds of that happening are pretty low.

If I didn't say so, the photos of MSEP were quite wonderful. You do a great job with those. And they are very sharp. What lens were you using? I really loved the shot of Claire and the mouse. And I can't believe how empty it was along the parade route!

I love our long Disney trips, but some of our one day stops at Disney have been tons of fun too. You really can pack a ton of fun into even just one day there. You know.... as long as it's the Magic Kingdom! 

I guess the consolation prize for this being over is that we have your next TR to look forward to!

Thanks again for taking us all along with you!


----------



## Metro West

jenseib said:


> *
> I took a picture of this while we drove. It was a neat building, but kind of not near anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That building is called the "I-4 eyesore" due to the fact that it's been under construction for more than ten years and as you know...still isn't finished! It's owned by a religious broadcasting company called SuperChannel. No one knows if the building will ever be completed. Here's an article from 2010 about it if you are interested:

http://westorlandonews.com/2010/10/07/broadcaster-sets-completion-date-for-i-4-eyesore


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> Man Jen..... that could have been our family in your car on the way back to the airport! LOL!  I did enjoy Skip's comment to the BK folks. I like his style!
> 
> I do think it was cool that you got in the car and had to ask where he was going........ then ended up spur of the moment back at Universal. I always know where we're going each day so many months in advance, the odds of that happening are pretty low.
> 
> If I didn't say so, the photos of MSEP were quite wonderful. You do a great job with those. And they are very sharp. What lens were you using? I really loved the shot of Claire and the mouse. And I can't believe how empty it was along the parade route!
> 
> I love our long Disney trips, but some of our one day stops at Disney have been tons of fun too. You really can pack a ton of fun into even just one day there. You know.... as long as it's the Magic Kingdom!
> 
> I guess the consolation prize for this being over is that we have your next TR to look forward to!
> 
> Thanks again for taking us all along with you!



Gosh I have to look, but the lens was a kit lens actually.  It was like and 18 to something mm.  Tells you a lot doesn't it?
I am actually having troubles with 2 of my other lenses. One kind of stick when I turn it to zoom. And it seems to have lost it's sharpenss. I knwo I should take it in...but I'll put it off forever because there isn't a close camera store near here. The other has had a problem from day one and it goes all whacky like it can't focus after using it. I can sometimes use it for about 3 days with no issue and sometimes only an hour. It seems to act up when I want an important picture.


Our 1 day at Mk was fun.  But it was fun to be a bit more relaxed this trip too and just do some spur of the moment things.

I am ready for the nexttrip...but so many things going on before then.



Metro West said:


> That building is called the "I-4 eyesore" due to the fact that it's been under construction for more than ten years and as you know...still isn't finished! It's owned by a religious broadcasting company called SuperChannel. No one knows if the building will ever be completed. Here's an article from 2010 about it if you are interested:
> 
> http://westorlandonews.com/2010/10/07/broadcaster-sets-completion-date-for-i-4-eyesore



Thanks for that info. I'll have t ogo and read that.


----------



## annmarieda

I have had good experiences at Pecos Bills... and have read good things about it.  However, in December the burgers both ds and I got were pretty gross.  I am not sure what happened.   Your review though tells me that I should not swear them off.  

Awe.. you gotta love the Tiki room (new/old version) it is so classic Disney.  It reminds me of some of the things I saw on Sunday nights that aired on the Wonderful World of Disney.  I am not sure exactly how it does... but something about the music maybe?    I do realize though it isn't for everyone.  That is the beauty of WDW... there is something for everyone!

That is too funny about the dole whip.  I LOVE them.. the floats that is.  I am not sure if it better in the heat.  Sharing has been a must when it is cold...but when it is hot, I want a whole one to myself!!!

I love your Splash Mountain photos!

I bet that couple had no idea what the fast passes were.   I think it is that type of person who leaves disney and thinks "never again"  They don't get the most out of their vacation... and think that Disney is just lines...crowds...etc.  Makes me sad for them. 

This is such a cute picture!!!





Oh, sad day!!!  I didn't realize your departure day was so near.  At least you got to go back to US for a bit.

I love Claire's suitcase.  I am pretty sure you mentioned before, but remind me... where did you get it?

Thanks for writing this TR!  It was fun to get a glimpse at something I dont do.  Dont' get me wrong...I LOVE WDW and am always thinking of how to get back, but I want to go other places...do more things.


----------



## jenseib

annmarieda said:


> I have had good experiences at Pecos Bills... and have read good things about it.  However, in December the burgers both ds and I got were pretty gross.  I am not sure what happened.   Your review though tells me that I should not swear them off.
> 
> Awe.. you gotta love the Tiki room (new/old version) it is so classic Disney.  It reminds me of some of the things I saw on Sunday nights that aired on the Wonderful World of Disney.  I am not sure exactly how it does... but something about the music maybe?    I do realize though it isn't for everyone.  That is the beauty of WDW... there is something for everyone!
> 
> That is too funny about the dole whip.  I LOVE them.. the floats that is.  I am not sure if it better in the heat.  Sharing has been a must when it is cold...but when it is hot, I want a whole one to myself!!!
> 
> I love your Splash Mountain photos!
> 
> I bet that couple had no idea what the fast passes were.   I think it is that type of person who leaves disney and thinks "never again"  They don't get the most out of their vacation... and think that Disney is just lines...crowds...etc.  Makes me sad for them.
> 
> This is such a cute picture!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sad day!!!  I didn't realize your departure day was so near.  At least you got to go back to US for a bit.
> 
> I love Claire's suitcase.  I am pretty sure you mentioned before, but remind me... where did you get it?
> 
> Thanks for writing this TR!  It was fun to get a glimpse at something I dont do.  Dont' get me wrong...I LOVE WDW and am always thinking of how to get back, but I want to go other places...do more things.



Thanks for reading along. I got that suitcase at the Yacht Club gift shop last summer. It was $50. Way more than I wanted to spend, but I had to have it to get all my things home and all the other options were $100 or more, so I guess this  was a bargain!

It sometimes amazes me how little research people do for trips. One year I told my parents over and over to get fastpasses when they could (they had gone with my youngest sister that year) and they didn't get them till the last day because they had thought you had to pay for them, and only realized they didn't that day because I had called and asked if they were using any when they said lines were long.


----------



## petals

great trip report.  Can't wait for the next one


----------



## DonnaBoo

Jennifer
I absolutely loved your trip report. You have a great writing style. I felt I was right there with you. Your pictures are amazing and have really helped me in planning my own trip to Universal and Disney.

It's our 5th time to the World but our 1st time to the dark side. So, we are really excited about Universal. Your trip report actually got me more excited about going. Your family looked like they enjoyed it a lot. 

So, now I'm trying to find your pretrip report for your next upcoming vacation. I must have missed the link somewhere. Could you point me in the right direction? Thanks


----------



## annmarieda

jenseib said:


> Thanks for reading along. I got that suitcase at the Yacht Club gift shop last summer. It was $50. Way more than I wanted to spend, but I had to have it to get all my things home and all the other options were $100 or more, so I guess this  was a bargain!
> 
> It sometimes amazes me how little research people do for trips. One year I told my parents over and over to get fastpasses when they could (they had gone with my youngest sister that year) and they didn't get them till the last day because they had thought you had to pay for them, and only realized they didn't that day because I had called and asked if they were using any when they said lines were long.



Ya know... way back, I think I had that same thought. You must have to pay for them.  I mean... if you didn't why wouldn't everyone get fast passes?  Didn't take me an entire trip to figure it out... but yes, that first trip.. it was a book, and then go.  I did little to no planning.  I don't think I even looked at a park map prior to goin.


----------



## Brownie54

What a GREAT trip report!!!  We truly appreciate all the hard work you put into it. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## MEK

Your MSEP pictures are gorgeous.  Did you photoshop the color back into the pictures?  Love them! There's so much background light!

I really do want to ride the Simpsons ride.  I just learned that the three day tickets at Costco actually don't expire until the end of 2015.  You can use one day at a time.  I am definitely going to Universal on my next Disney trip.  

I laughed at your trip back to the airport.  I get exactly like that when I am hungry and Denny knows it.  I got pretty snippy with him back in December and its always a shame when your last hours in Florida have a fight in them.

I have had my share of anxiety attacks, so I know that feeling.  I know when they are happening and I can know use techniques to get myself out of them, but sitting in a stuffy airplane will definitely trigger that feeling in me.

Really enjoyed you TR and hate to see it end.


----------



## jenseib

petals said:


> great trip report.  Can't wait for the next one



Thanks!  I can't wait for that trip too!



DonnaBoo said:


> Jennifer
> I absolutely loved your trip report. You have a great writing style. I felt I was right there with you. Your pictures are amazing and have really helped me in planning my own trip to Universal and Disney.
> 
> It's our 5th time to the World but our 1st time to the dark side. So, we are really excited about Universal. Your trip report actually got me more excited about going. Your family looked like they enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> So, now I'm trying to find your pretrip report for your next upcoming vacation. I must have missed the link somewhere. Could you point me in the right direction? Thanks



Thanks for following along. I really had a good time and I am glad it helped you with plans too.

My PTR is actually a 2 in 1. It has the Universal and Disney trip in it. On the firts page, towards the bottom of the intro it says what page to find the start of the disny planning. Here is the link

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2892848



annmarieda said:


> Ya know... way back, I think I had that same thought. You must have to pay for them.  I mean... if you didn't why wouldn't everyone get fast passes?  Didn't take me an entire trip to figure it out... but yes, that first trip.. it was a book, and then go.  I did little to no planning.  I don't think I even looked at a park map prior to goin.



It's amazing how much I have learned over the years....and now wit hthe internet. It's amazing we used to travel without having access to the web. 



Brownie54 said:


> What a GREAT trip report!!!  We truly appreciate all the hard work you put into it. Thank you, thank you.




Thanks so much for reading. I do always hope my TR's help others plan and I also show we aren't one of those perfect fairytale families. We have a good time, but we also have ups and downs. Sometimes we get grump, even on vacation.



MEK said:


> Your MSEP pictures are gorgeous.  Did you photoshop the color back into the pictures?  Love them! There's so much background light!
> 
> I really do want to ride the Simpsons ride.  I just learned that the three day tickets at Costco actually don't expire until the end of 2015.  You can use one day at a time.  I am definitely going to Universal on my next Disney trip.
> 
> I laughed at your trip back to the airport.  I get exactly like that when I am hungry and Denny knows it.  I got pretty snippy with him back in December and its always a shame when your last hours in Florida have a fight in them.
> 
> I have had my share of anxiety attacks, so I know that feeling.  I know when they are happening and I can know use techniques to get myself out of them, but sitting in a stuffy airplane will definitely trigger that feeling in me.
> 
> Really enjoyed you TR and hate to see it end.



I didn't edit color back in, but I did up the saturations a bit. I also used on some of the photos a tool called shadow and highlight. I love this because when things are kind of shadowy or lit wrong this can sometimes even out the light. Not always, but a good amount of the time. I use it a lot if I take a flash picture at night too.  I forget, but do you have photoshop. My version is CS3, but I bet the newer versions probably have it. If you do, I can give you my settings for it. I don't use the default. Sometimes it still needs adjusting, but for the most part what I set it to works great.

Here is a sample of an origional and edited version.

(or at least one version I could find fast. It's not super noticable, but you might see it. I'll look for a better one in a bit.)The first one should look more washed out and the 2nd slightly less washed out (if I loaded the right ones. LOL)


----------



## jenseib

Another comparison.

Now in the first ones, they are already edited to have a little better color balance and lighting. I do that in camera raw, then go into photoshop to adjust the shadow and highlight. Once I do my stuff in camera raw, it changes the base photo.


----------



## jedijill

Thanks so much for the Universal review.  I'm headed back in November for the first time in several years to see the new WWOHP thanks to some free tickets from work.  

Jill in CO


----------



## mom2rtk

Jen, I actually notice a fairly distince difference in your before and after photos. The second ones are far sharper.


----------



## jenseib

jedijill said:


> Thanks so much for the Universal review.  I'm headed back in November for the first time in several years to see the new WWOHP thanks to some free tickets from work.
> 
> Jill in CO



Thanks for reading. I hope some of my useless info helps you out!  



mom2rtk said:


> Jen, I actually notice a fairly distince difference in your before and after photos. The second ones are far sharper.



Yes, I hadn't sharpened the first ones either yet at that point. I do that in photoshop as well. I am addicted to editing. I have a hard time posting anything as is anymore. Some changes are very slight, but I "know" that I imporved them to the way I saw it, or like it.


----------



## Kathy Jetson

Ugh! I just finished my reply and the Dis logged me off and my reply is gone now I gotta do it again

I wanted to get River a orange dolewhip float this time but we never got around to it. I'm sure he would love it. That's funny Claire finished both Skip and your floats!

I don't think I got any pictures inside Splash because I was afraid to get my camera wet. I'm glad Claire liked it now she has a new ride to go on.

That's funny Claire told on Skip about the lady who asked for a cigarette. She'll keep you both on your toes!

River LOVED the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom game. I would only let him play 2 games a day. I had to keep reminding him that he was using up time for the rides. It is a neat game but I just kept thinking of other things we could be doing instead of playing a game.

We went into that Christmas shop for the first time this year. I walked around and took pictures. I'm sure everyone that goes in there does. The cm's that were in there when we were there were nice. I can't believe they followed a mother and daughter around and frowned on picture taking. Don't they see that all day?

Its good to hear Skip got to keep his clothes on at the airport
I also can't believe the flight attendant told the lady to shut her dog up. I can see if it was non stop barking the whole time.

I know what you mean about that Disney feeling. We really liked Universal and IoA. I think Universal has really stepped up their game. When we were there all the employees were so nice and seemed happy to be there whether they were or not. If I lived there I would go a lot. They just don't have that total immersion feeling that Disney does. I think Disney has better characters too.

Your next tr is going to be SUPER LOOOOONG!


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> :
> 
> Yes, I hadn't sharpened the first ones either yet at that point. I do that in photoshop as well. I am addicted to editing. I have a hard time posting anything as is anymore. Some changes are very slight, but I "know" that I imporved them to the way I saw it, or like it.



Well, you're doing a great job with it. 

I need to get my own TR finished up but have to finish a huge batch of editing still. That of course is the down side...... once we see what we can do with the editing, we just can't NOT do it!


----------



## jenseib

Kathy Jetson said:


> Ugh! I just finished my reply and the Dis logged me off and my reply is gone now I gotta do it again
> 
> I wanted to get River a orange dolewhip float this time but we never got around to it. I'm sure he would love it. That's funny Claire finished both Skip and your floats!
> 
> I don't think I got any pictures inside Splash because I was afraid to get my camera wet. I'm glad Claire liked it now she has a new ride to go on.
> 
> That's funny Claire told on Skip about the lady who asked for a cigarette. She'll keep you both on your toes!
> 
> River LOVED the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom game. I would only let him play 2 games a day. I had to keep reminding him that he was using up time for the rides. It is a neat game but I just kept thinking of other things we could be doing instead of playing a game.
> 
> We went into that Christmas shop for the first time this year. I walked around and took pictures. I'm sure everyone that goes in there does. The cm's that were in there when we were there were nice. I can't believe they followed a mother and daughter around and frowned on picture taking. Don't they see that all day?
> 
> Its good to hear Skip got to keep his clothes on at the airport
> I also can't believe the flight attendant told the lady to shut her dog up. I can see if it was non stop barking the whole time.
> 
> I know what you mean about that Disney feeling. We really liked Universal and IoA. I think Universal has really stepped up their game. When we were there all the employees were so nice and seemed happy to be there whether they were or not. If I lived there I would go a lot. They just don't have that total immersion feeling that Disney does. I think Disney has better characters too.
> 
> Your next tr is going to be SUPER LOOOOONG!



I'm like that with games and stuff too. I want to be riding rides. We'll see how it is in Nov and then maybe give it a shot, though Claire really wants to do the Agent P game at Epcot.

I know, my next trip is so long, it's gonna take me forever to write up a TR.  That might be good since I have no clue how soon we'll be back again, so that will take away some of the blues.



mom2rtk said:


> Well, you're doing a great job with it.
> 
> I need to get my own TR finished up but have to finish a huge batch of editing still. That of course is the down side...... once we see what we can do with the editing, we just can't NOT do it!



I've still got a ton of pictures from home activities to edit yet too. I get burned out every so often, then other times it's really fun.  It's funny though, because when I take pictures at a home party or event, everyone wants to see my pics posted to facebook right away. They have no clue how time consuming it can be.


----------



## MEK

I have photoshop, but I never learned how to use it.  I just do everything with the iphoto, but its got limitations.

Will look at your comparison photos when I get home tonight (since I can't see them at work)


----------



## mousetravel

Love the pics!   

As always, I loved your TR!!
Now, I need to get caught back up on your PTR!


----------



## nassau812

Great trip report.


----------



## jenseib

MEK said:


> I have photoshop, but I never learned how to use it.  I just do everything with the iphoto, but its got limitations.
> 
> Will look at your comparison photos when I get home tonight (since I can't see them at work)



I took a class that touched on it a few years ago and bought 2 books which I sometimes pick up when I am in the learning mode. 



*********** said:


> Love the pics!
> 
> As always, I loved your TR!!
> Now, I need to get caught back up on your PTR!



I haven't done too much updating over there lately. I seem to have not much to report as of now and not much time either.



nassau812 said:


> Great trip report.



Thanks so much for reading along!


----------



## vleeth

Loved your trip report.  Now I'm reading your old ones.  I wish I had done trip reports so I could go back and see Hope younger.


----------



## jenseib

vleeth said:


> Loved your trip report.  Now I'm reading your old ones.  I wish I had done trip reports so I could go back and see Hope younger.



Thanks. I do go back and look them every so often.


----------



## rndmr2

So sorry to see your TR come to an end!   It seemed like a really great trip, though, was so glad you were able to get a little Magic for your last full day, though! 

I hope your plans for the fall work out.


----------



## englishrose47

Great TR Jen !!Now you will have more time to visit my threads , my Free trips one keeps growing more trips !!!


----------



## jenseib

rndmr2 said:


> So sorry to see your TR come to an end!   It seemed like a really great trip, though, was so glad you were able to get a little Magic for your last full day, though!
> 
> I hope your plans for the fall work out.




It was a great trip...but anything getting away from home usually is.




englishrose47 said:


> Great TR Jen !!Now you will have more time to visit my threads , my Free trips one keeps growing more trips !!!



I know, I need to get over and read. Believe it or not, I am still way behind on Dis.  I have been working on a few other projects..and still have a couple more I need to start..I keep putting them off. No reason to really do so, but I just do. Maybe I'll start my pillow case one today. Once I get my mickey head sewn in it's not too hard.


----------



## dizneeat

Wrong thread, but I just wanted to say that I was happy to hear that you finally got Claire's dress. 
Can't wait to see pics of Claire wearing it.


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> Wrong thread, but I just wanted to say that I was happy to hear that you finally got Claire's dress.
> Can't wait to see pics of Claire wearing it.



Thanks Karin. I am so relieved. I don't like getting ripped off and I was beginning to think that might be the case.


----------



## dizneeat

Jen, I saw the outfit on your other thread and it is just so cute! Well, then, you have the perfect model too! 

So, can't you just hop to WDW in 2 weeks time? It will definitely not be the same without the first day.


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> Jen, I saw the outfit on your other thread and it is just so cute! Well, then, you have the perfect model too!
> 
> So, can't you just hop to WDW in 2 weeks time? It will definitely not be the same without the first day.



I sure wish i could.  I need to win the lottery...and play it to actually win.


----------



## natebenma

Working on catching up.

Fantastic photos of the parade!  

Love the sweatshirt you bought.  The colors look great with the black and white of the sweatshirt.  

We also injected some MK into our Universal trip last summer and it was so totally worth it (although a one-day park ticket is not an inexpensive way to visit the park)

Be back soon to read about your final day.


----------



## jenseib

natebenma said:


> Working on catching up.
> 
> Fantastic photos of the parade!
> 
> Love the sweatshirt you bought.  The colors look great with the black and white of the sweatshirt.
> 
> We also injected some MK into our Universal trip last summer and it was so totally worth it (although a one-day park ticket is not an inexpensive way to visit the park)
> 
> Be back soon to read about your final day.



It is an expensive way to do disney. Thats what makes it so hard to do a 1 day trip to another park too. Those 1 day tickets are killers.


----------



## natebenma

Loved your trip report!  Thanks for sharing all of your amazing pictures and great descriptions of everything you experienced! 

Smart call going to Universal on the last day.  Like you said, the masses were all headed to IoA.  Sounds like you got in a few fun rides before leaving.

I know all about the hunger monster.  Making sure I am well-fed and caffienated are the secrets to keeping me happy.  

I'm glad to hear the dog quieted down.  We had a yippy dog in the next row on our flight home from Puerto Rico while we were waiting to take off.  I thought I was going to lose my mind if it kept barking for the entire flight.  Fortunately, it stopped for most of the flight, just starting up again as we descended.  

Can't wait to follow along with your next adventures!


----------



## jenseib

natebenma said:


> Loved your trip report!  Thanks for sharing all of your amazing pictures and great descriptions of everything you experienced!
> 
> Smart call going to Universal on the last day.  Like you said, the masses were all headed to IoA.  Sounds like you got in a few fun rides before leaving.
> 
> I know all about the hunger monster.  Making sure I am well-fed and caffienated are the secrets to keeping me happy.
> 
> I'm glad to hear the dog quieted down.  We had a yippy dog in the next row on our flight home from Puerto Rico while we were waiting to take off.  I thought I was going to lose my mind if it kept barking for the entire flight.  Fortunately, it stopped for most of the flight, just starting up again as we descended.
> 
> Can't wait to follow along with your next adventures!




I have to attribute some of my good times and planning to you (and Bubbas Mom too) You both had great TR's that gave me so much info.

My next adventure will be sans family in Sept.
My good friend and I are taking a trip. I haven't offically annoucned what it is, but I am playing the guess what it is game on my PTR. (It's the Universal Dreams link in my signature). That PTR includes the Universal PTR, my upcoming Nov. trip and now this newest one which will be in Sept.  I see a lot of writing in my future.


----------



## natebenma

jenseib said:


> I have to attribute some of my good times and planning to you (and Bubbas Mom too) You both had great TR's that gave me so much info.
> 
> My next adventure will be sans family in Sept.
> My good friend and I are taking a trip. I haven't offically annoucned what it is, but I am playing the guess what it is game on my PTR. (It's the Universal Dreams link in my signature). That PTR includes the Universal PTR, my upcoming Nov. trip and now this newest one which will be in Sept.  I see a lot of writing in my future.



That's so nice of you to say!!! 

BubbasMom is definitely a helpful Universal expert.  I learned a lot from her. 

The value in my report was probably that it came from the perspective of a "newbie".  Although you can get a lot of information from people who have been someplace again and again (like most of us who visit Disney frequently), sometimes you can get a lot of insight from someone is experiencing and learning about a destination for the first time


----------



## jenseib

natebenma said:


> That's so nice of you to say!!!
> 
> BubbasMom is definitely a helpful Universal expert.  I learned a lot from her.
> 
> The value in my report was probably that it came from the perspective of a "newbie".  Although you can get a lot of information from people who have been someplace again and again (like most of us who visit Disney frequently), sometimes you can get a lot of insight from someone is experiencing and learning about a destination for the first time



Very true. It's nice to see both sides.


----------



## bubba's mom

hey there....

just wanted to let you know, i finished your report today   Sorry took so long, but spring was super busy around here..then school let out, vacation was here, and now...well, better late than never.

anyhow....it seems like you guys were pleasantly surprised at the time you had at UO (especially Skip!)  You really need to go again and stay onsite...easier on his feet 

people that 'stand' on the moving walkway is my peeve too (altho, we've only been a day guest once)  They walk in the morning cuz they're anxious to get to the parks...yet, are so tired at the end of the day, they stand.  IF they stayed onsite, they'd be 'home' by then 

tip for people doing Harry Potter and early entry for the first time:  don't waste time and slow down to take pix at Port of Entry.  It'll still be there later...get your butt movin' to HP!

I wonder if they DID change the Ollivander queue?  They didn't used to have it go behind the building that early?   The tip about the line snaking between the 2 buildings being 1/2 hour wait was from a TM personally.

Glad you remembered the bathroom w/ Myrtle...and loved Claire got a big bang outta her 

The 'show' in Suess Landing...w/ Lorax...must be a new thing with the movie coming out.  That show didn't used to be there.  Nice they have one tho 

Happy to hear the 'spin' is back on Cat in the Hat.  They took that out for awhile when a little kid (wasn't being watched by parents) went flying out of the ride.  Ruined it...glad it's back    I also got busted for taking pix on that ride.  If you look up during the ride, you can see cameras everywhere.  They ARE watching!

Sign in standby line at Popeyes: You WILL get wet.  You MAY get soaked.  Enuf said 

Glad to read you enjoyed your lunch at Mville.  No better place at CW imo.  And yes..nachos=drool.....

Nice to see Jaws' shark is still there.  Wonder if they'll keep it in the park somewhere as a tribute? (like they do w/ the all the original rides...Kong, BTTF, etc...)

I think you did have a faulty gun on MIB   If you scored w/ the button (awesome job btw  ) and no points with your gun, I'm guessing gun malfunction.  Been known to happen 

I agree with your recommendation of no more than TWO people per party at a locker screen.  There's at least someone else there with you to remember your locker...more than that crowds it and is unnecessary.

I don't think Simpson's has screens at opposite ends of the building.  I think they are next to each other actually.  

LOVED your ice cream at WDW.  I wouldn't want those calories, but I'd sacrifice 1 time 

Your pix are all beautiful...especially of Toon Lagoon.  You really captured the area perfectly.  Just like being there. 

The stores/shops in WWoHP are small because JKR wanted them that way.  That is how they are in the movies/books, so she wanted them like that in the park.  A more authentic feel I'm guessing?    Doesn't matter...people will still go and still spend $$.

Tell me...years ago, did Hoop De Doo used to be IN the MK?  I think my Mom did it when I was young?  I haven't been to WDW in forever and I'm thinking this used to be there?

I'm SO glad you guys had a good time at UO.  See?  Toldja to give it a shot...and now you want to go back AND stay onsite.  NO other way imo.

thanks for your great pix and review....makes me miss the place!


----------



## jenseib

bubba's mom said:


> hey there....
> 
> just wanted to let you know, i finished your report today   Sorry took so long, but spring was super busy around here..then school let out, vacation was here, and now...well, better late than never.
> 
> anyhow....it seems like you guys were pleasantly surprised at the time you had at UO (especially Skip!)  You really need to go again and stay onsite...easier on his feet
> 
> people that 'stand' on the moving walkway is my peeve too (altho, we've only been a day guest once)  They walk in the morning cuz they're anxious to get to the parks...yet, are so tired at the end of the day, they stand.  IF they stayed onsite, they'd be 'home' by then
> 
> tip for people doing Harry Potter and early entry for the first time:  don't waste time and slow down to take pix at Port of Entry.  It'll still be there later...get your butt movin' to HP!
> 
> I wonder if they DID change the Ollivander queue?  They didn't used to have it go behind the building that early?   The tip about the line snaking between the 2 buildings being 1/2 hour wait was from a TM personally.
> 
> Glad you remembered the bathroom w/ Myrtle...and loved Claire got a big bang outta her
> 
> The 'show' in Suess Landing...w/ Lorax...must be a new thing with the movie coming out.  That show didn't used to be there.  Nice they have one tho
> 
> Happy to hear the 'spin' is back on Cat in the Hat.  They took that out for awhile when a little kid (wasn't being watched by parents) went flying out of the ride.  Ruined it...glad it's back    I also got busted for taking pix on that ride.  If you look up during the ride, you can see cameras everywhere.  They ARE watching!
> 
> Sign in standby line at Popeyes: You WILL get wet.  You MAY get soaked.  Enuf said
> 
> Glad to read you enjoyed your lunch at Mville.  No better place at CW imo.  And yes..nachos=drool.....
> 
> Nice to see Jaws' shark is still there.  Wonder if they'll keep it in the park somewhere as a tribute? (like they do w/ the all the original rides...Kong, BTTF, etc...)
> 
> I think you did have a faulty gun on MIB   If you scored w/ the button (awesome job btw  ) and no points with your gun, I'm guessing gun malfunction.  Been known to happen
> 
> I agree with your recommendation of no more than TWO people per party at a locker screen.  There's at least someone else there with you to remember your locker...more than that crowds it and is unnecessary.
> 
> I don't think Simpson's has screens at opposite ends of the building.  I think they are next to each other actually.
> 
> LOVED your ice cream at WDW.  I wouldn't want those calories, but I'd sacrifice 1 time
> 
> Your pix are all beautiful...especially of Toon Lagoon.  You really captured the area perfectly.  Just like being there.
> 
> The stores/shops in WWoHP are small because JKR wanted them that way.  That is how they are in the movies/books, so she wanted them like that in the park.  A more authentic feel I'm guessing?    Doesn't matter...people will still go and still spend $$.
> 
> Tell me...years ago, did Hoop De Doo used to be IN the MK?  I think my Mom did it when I was young?  I haven't been to WDW in forever and I'm thinking this used to be there?
> 
> I'm SO glad you guys had a good time at UO.  See?  Toldja to give it a shot...and now you want to go back AND stay onsite.  NO other way imo.
> 
> thanks for your great pix and review....makes me miss the place!



I did notice you hadn't been on Dis at all, so I figured life just got in the way. I am so excited to hear about your latest trip.

Claire just said the other day that she can't wait to go back to Universal, so I do hope we get back there in the next few years.  She and I have a big trip in Nov. at WDW and on the Disney Dream, and we'll be spending a lot of that trip with family and I booked the Magic out of Galveston for Sept for a friend and I, so it might be awhile again.
I do agree, I think onsite would be better. I really wanted to, but Skip didn't see the light...maybe next time he will.

I loved the Harry Potter area. It was really like being in the movie. They did do an excellent job with that. I can't wait till the new part opens. I will push for a trip then most likely.

Claire was so intrigued by Myrtle and since we've been home she has watched the movie, so now she knows who she is.

Yep! The spin was back. It was fun....but I can't spin too many times or  .  But I do think it was one of the coolest dark rides I have ever been on.

The nachos were sooo good. I could go for a batch of those once a week! 

I was really impressed with Universal and IoA. Skip loved it too, so I'm sure it will be on his list. I have to thank you for all the time and tips you gave to me to help me out.  It really did help out our touring style.

I really enjoyed taking pictures there because it had so many new colorful things to see.  I know there is still so much more to do and see there too!


----------



## bubba's mom

By the time we get back there, _I'LL_ need insider tips and info!   We have no immediate plans to return   (read: sailing trip SO great, going back to do that more!)

oh...forgot to tell ya...there was a picture of a hotel that you took but didn't know what hotel it was.  It was the Hard Rock Hotel.  Can't remember where you were when you took it, but you could see the 'white-ish' top of it?  That's what it was.  It's the closest one...about 5 min walk to/from parks.

Sounds like you will have a great cruise.  I know we had a much better time with all those people vs. just us 3.  

then again, how can any vacation NOT be good? 

At least your crew will now know what to expect on their next trip to UO


----------



## jenseib

bubba's mom said:


> By the time we get back there, _I'LL_ need insider tips and info!   We have no immediate plans to return   (read: sailing trip SO great, going back to do that more!)
> 
> oh...forgot to tell ya...there was a picture of a hotel that you took but didn't know what hotel it was.  It was the Hard Rock Hotel.  Can't remember where you were when you took it, but you could see the 'white-ish' top of it?  That's what it was.  It's the closest one...about 5 min walk to/from parks.
> 
> Sounds like you will have a great cruise.  I know we had a much better time with all those people vs. just us 3.
> 
> then again, how can any vacation NOT be good?
> 
> At least your crew will now know what to expect on their next trip to UO




Thanks. I think i took it walking out of Universal Studios park.
I'm sure the cruise wil lbe fun..but probably annoying at times too.    You know...sisters can be a pain at times.


----------



## bubba's mom

jenseib said:


> You know...sisters can be a pain at times.



know all too well.  haven't spoken to mine in years.....

You'll have a wonderful cruise...  Close enough to be together and enjoy, but a big enuf ship to 'get away' if you need to!


----------



## JKSWonder

jenseib said:


> Thanks. I think i took it walking out of Universal Studios park.
> I'm sure the cruise wil lbe fun..but probably annoying at times too.    You know...sisters can be a pain at times.





bubba's mom said:


> know all too well.  haven't spoken to mine in years.....
> 
> You'll have a wonderful cruise...  Close enough to be together and enjoy, but a big enuf ship to 'get away' if you need to!




I have two sisters.  One of them I get along with really well and the other one makes me grind my teeth!


----------



## jenseib

bubba's mom said:


> know all too well.  haven't spoken to mine in years.....
> 
> You'll have a wonderful cruise...  Close enough to be together and enjoy, but a big enuf ship to 'get away' if you need to!



Very true. At least it's only 1 sister coming. I am glad she is coming, but we don't always do things the same way. I haven't vacationed with her since I've been out of highschool though.



JKSWonder said:


> I have two sisters.  One of them I get along with really well and the other one makes me grind my teeth!



I have that with both of mine at times.


----------



## jenseib

*I want to remind everyone that you are all welcome over to my pre trip report as well. It covers 3 trips (one being the Universal trip that was just completed) and the other 2 that are still coming up, the Disney Magic cruise that will be happening this month!   And the Disney Dream/Disney World vactaion with family in Nov.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2892848*


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I'm so excited to read this!  Thanks for sharing... I've just started reading today... (You are entering Hogsmeade).


----------



## jenseib

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I'm so excited to read this!  Thanks for sharing... I've just started reading today... (You are entering Hogsmeade).



Welcome!!  And thanks so much for reading!  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## SgtClaymore

For a short notice trip it looks like you had a great time!


----------



## jenseib

SgtClaymore said:


> For a short notice trip it looks like you had a great time!



It was a lot of fun


----------



## dizneeat

jenseib said:


> It was a lot of fun



Don't tell me you are back again already? Didn't you just leave???????????


----------



## jenseib

dizneeat said:


> Don't tell me you are back again already? Didn't you just leave???????????



I'm in Chicago now. Still a few hours till home.  I left Friday of last week. Working way home


----------



## jenseib

I have started the next TR. I invite you all to come join me.

*I LOVE Comedians with Guitars...You didn't tell me that part*


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi Jen!  I'm Liz.  I started reading this TR two weeks ago, right after my beloved mom died at age 65.  Your relationship with your mom reminds me of mine with my mom and it makes me so happy to see that!    I also have a little girl, she is 8 and in 3rd grade.  Anyway, before my mom passed on 9/21, I made plans to go to Universal with my BFF on 10/12.  I'm a Disney girl, from a Disney family and have never been to Universal!  So I started reading your report in my grief, looking for something to make me happy and excited about this upcoming trip.

It worked.  Your report and pics and stories pulled me out of my sadness, even for minutes, and made me WANT to go on this trip again.  That's a remarkable thing and I want to publicly thank you for it.

I'll miss my mom every day of my life but I will also LIVE, as she lived so big and so well.  I knew that before she died, but it's nice to feel it again. Thank you - your TR made an impact I'm sure you never imagined!


----------

